# Katekyoushi Hitman Reborn!



## SaintSeiya (Nov 23, 2006)

I discovered this Anime not too long ago and I have to say that it's looking really good. It's really full of both comedy and action which make way for a good show altogether. For those of you who don't know the story centers around a certain Sawada Tsunayoshi (mostly referred to as Tsuna or Tsu-kun) and this one baby mafia hitman called Reborn from Italy (I'm italian so... yay!!!) who tutors him and trains him to become the Vongola Family's 10th Boss. It does sound weird but it is very entertaining. I've only seen 3 episodes so far and have not yet read the manga (i'm still trying to find it). If you've heard about it or know it well then I'd really like to talk to you guys about said manga^^




Proud member of:


----------



## Kuya (Apr 22, 2010)

Did Tsuna just melt steel?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 22, 2010)

Gokudera will probably turn out to be right about Shitt P being an alien.
The arc will then be about aliens.

ALIEN MAFIA!


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 22, 2010)

Chapter lacked Adelheid fanservice. Fail. 



Kuya said:


> Did Tsuna just melt steel?


What's so surprising about that? He destroyed a bunch of buildings that were supposedly 20x stronger than regular buildings, didn't he?


----------



## migukuni (Apr 23, 2010)

blueblip said:


> I wonder how happy you'd be now *if*Julie started shadowing Hibari instead of Chrome .



I'm not a Hibari fan... but If Julie started shadowing Ryohei I'm sure he's gonna get a knuckle sandwich :ho



Hattori~Hanzo said:


> I concur. I think there will probably be a showdown between the Shimon and the Vongola eventually. It may be a mirror match since the Shimon familigia resembles the Vongola.



Shimon was with the vongola even before the time of Primo... So they're history goes way back. A showdown doesn't seem to be out of the question



Adagio said:


> And this past chapter Hyper Tsuna seems to have gotten the habit of being more brutal  karate chop to the neck was



He did that against torikabuto as well 



Kuya said:


> Did Tsuna just melt steel?



he's been doing that since Lambo vs Levi fight 



?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Gokudera will probably turn out to be right about Shitt P being an alien.
> The arc will then be about aliens.
> 
> ALIEN MAFIA!



Futa has telepathic abilities that enables him to talk to the Ranking Planet 



Graham Aker said:


> Chapter lacked Adelheid fanservice. Fail.



This isn't Fairytail lol


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 23, 2010)

migukuni said:


> This isn't Fairytail lol



Its been over 280 chapters and were finally getting male fanservice. 

You've had your fair share, now its our turn


----------



## migukuni (Apr 23, 2010)

hahaha, there was male fanservice only now there is a female worthy as fanservice


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 23, 2010)

Tsuna finish the noob in 2 minutes. He didnt chicken out like 'i'll run' he at his puberty period  Enma must be strong pull his bad ass card soon


----------



## Xemnas (Apr 23, 2010)

Kuya said:


> Did Tsuna just melt steel?



Lol, Tsuna has been melting steel since his days as a fodder.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 23, 2010)

Of course Gokudera grabbed all(most) of them together. Its the job of the right hand man to take care of things like that . Shimon family looks like their up to something sneaky.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 23, 2010)

The artstyle seems to have changed back to the way it was drawn in the earlier chapters.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 23, 2010)

^Still disorganized as shit though, but Adelheid makes up for it. pek


----------



## TrafalgarLawNSB (Apr 23, 2010)

Here a video of Reborn! 287 
here

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJUmSyhkSvQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## migukuni (Apr 23, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> The artstyle seems to have changed back to the way it was drawn in the earlier chapters.



In some ways, i think its better...

Though Tsuna still have the bishie 'moments' that he acquired in future arc


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 24, 2010)

I actually like the art style.

When times are good and funny. The art styles are messier. To show that times are really good.

And when times are serious. The Art is much much much cleaner.


----------



## Kenshiro (Apr 24, 2010)

Enma should be the new protagonist, this guy is much better than Tsuna (Base Tsuna at least).


----------



## Xemnas (Apr 24, 2010)

Kenshiro said:


> Enma should be the new protagonist, this guy is much better than Tsuna (Base Tsuna at least).



And that's what makes Hyper Mode Tsuna even MORE awesome(and probably what's gonna make Hyper Mode Enma more awesome too.)


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 24, 2010)

I wonder how Enma would react if his family is getting their shit kicked. Limb tearing rage is what I'm thinking.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 24, 2010)

I doubt they'll go down easy seeing as they get this "mysterious thing" going on for them


----------



## Adagio (Apr 29, 2010)

I want Enma to have a demon-like mode where he goes batshit insane :ho the exact opposite of Tsuna.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 29, 2010)

so you´d like a hyper-insane Enma vs Hyper-calmed Tsuna?


----------



## Adagio (Apr 29, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> so you´d like a hyper-insane Enma vs Hyper-calmed Tsuna?


Indeed 
w00t first post of 500th page :ho


----------



## Punpun (Apr 29, 2010)

Right now, I just want Enma to be the main protagonist


----------



## bubble_lord (May 7, 2010)

No chapter this week then?


----------



## Kelsey (May 7, 2010)

Looks like a no :/


----------



## luffy no haki (May 7, 2010)

Why??

10char


----------



## emROARS (May 7, 2010)

Is there a chapter this week then.


----------



## Kelsey (May 7, 2010)

I dont think so :I


----------



## samnas (May 7, 2010)

Of course theres a chapter ...

jojohot Chinese scans, some links:

[RAW]Psyren 104

[RAW]Psyren 104

Helz0ne

 chapters out at manga stream

hongfire


----------



## Kelsey (May 7, 2010)

Yay Chinese? .


----------



## samnas (May 7, 2010)

Better than nothing?


----------



## Kelsey (May 7, 2010)

I'll wait until its Translated .


----------



## Adagio (May 8, 2010)

Considering Naruto was quite late this week I'm not surprised..


----------



## Mei Lin (May 8, 2010)

Ever since they got screwed by SJump it so slow


----------



## Adagio (May 8, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Ever since they got screwed by SJump it so slow



Are you talking about the lack of raw scans issue that happened a while ago? I thought that was Shueisha?


----------



## Mei Lin (May 8, 2010)

where do You think Shueisha got the idea from :8


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 9, 2010)

I'll be waiting for the chapter to be subbed I guess.


----------



## migukuni (May 9, 2010)

Where is my Ryohei


----------



## Kelsey (May 9, 2010)

How long will this Subbing take >:


----------



## Adagio (May 9, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> where do You think Shueisha got the idea from :8



Oh I see.. that sucks 

Its strange though, other mangas that typically are released after this are already out (most notably Psyren) but I don't see why this is the only one that has to be so late


----------



## Angoobo (May 9, 2010)

Does someone know what the chapter is talking about?


----------



## migukuni (May 9, 2010)

Damn it~~

I want the Chappie now!!!

Its full of Ryohei 

but its in Chinese , released like 3 or 4 days ago...

chinese love Ryohei so they released it early, but english translators aren't very fond of him I think


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 9, 2010)

i tried the chinese version but it was an horrible experience


----------



## migukuni (May 9, 2010)

you understood what it said? I only understood the oni-san that kyoko shouted and the wo (I) and some other


----------



## Kelsey (May 9, 2010)

I dont understand Chinese at all .


----------



## migukuni (May 9, 2010)

I want my RYOHEI!!!

the chapter was so full of Ryohei and aoba...

But I want My Ryohei EXTREMENESS

Also Ryohei is really hot in the chapter


----------



## Kelsey (May 9, 2010)

Aoba, nom nom.


----------



## *uzumaki-naruto* (May 9, 2010)

this is silly i've been checking every hour or so for this goddam chapter............I NEED MY GODDAMN FIX!!!!!!!!


----------



## emROARS (May 9, 2010)

jesus on a cloud, where the fuck is the chapter?


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (May 9, 2010)

Spoilers anyone?


----------



## Kelsey (May 9, 2010)

Em .


----------



## Mei Lin (May 9, 2010)

What programme should i usee to erase the chinese and insert english
i can traslate chinese with a better scan,but i dunno how to edit speeche bubbles


----------



## *uzumaki-naruto* (May 9, 2010)

Photoshop..............tbh i dont know


----------



## Kelsey (May 9, 2010)

Paint? .


----------



## Gabe (May 9, 2010)

chapter is taking long to get translated


----------



## Adagio (May 9, 2010)

Wow this is one of the longest waits in a while..


----------



## Mei Lin (May 9, 2010)

Well i need to buy Adobe PS  But i can translate it
here I finally understand the hard work of he scan providers 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Narrator* ' Good Morning! Welcome you to a Weekend Morning at Sawada's household!'

*Page 1 *

*Tsuna *: ' awawaawawa, Its great School holiday!!
*Tsuna*' hmm, but because of the inheritance Ceremony and the exchange students, the week has become so stressful...
*Tsuna*' I defintely need to find a way to avoid the inheritance Ceremony during the holiday...
*Nana*' ah Tsu-Kun, It's so rare your up so early.
*Tsuna *' That's because there's so many things to worry about,I can't sleep... also because yesterday...
*Tsuna'* 'AH HI!!!!!!!!! '

*Page 2*

Why !!!!!!
*Adelheid* ' Sorry to Bother you Sawada Tsunayoshi - Kun
*Nana*' If you want more rice just tell me '
*Aoba*' In that case, More please, beautiful okaa sama
*Nana*' So Happy wa !!! I'll give you lots more rice
*Tsuna*' Wait,what's the meaning of this !? What's going on !?

*Page 3*

*Adelheid*' This is what Shimon family's answer to yesterday's request from your guardian,We have decided,we will stay at your home in turns to protect you
*Tsuna*' Stay!! that means yous are going to live here... !!?
*Nana*' To be able to become friends with all the exchange students,Mum is so proud of you !! Big yes to permission to live here!!
*Tsuna*' This is a big mis-understandings !!
*Adelheid*' We the Shimon family, also hope the Inheritance ceremony is sucessful,becauses of that we will help at all cost.
*Nana*' Inheritance Ceremony? Is this a school activity?
*Tsuna*' This is troublesome!!!

*Page 4*

*Adelheid*' Because today is the first day,but still too many peope will cause a disturbance'
*Tsuna*' Ah.. Hey Enma-kun,is your eye alright?
*Enma *' yeah..'
*Lambo*' Lambo san like this guy very much,you can become my henchmen
*Large*' Thanks'
*Tsuna*' Will this even work?!
*Adelheid*' So,I will leave than,today's guard will be boxing club student from year 3,A Band. ' Koyo Aoba's Duty'
*Aoba*' Make sure the inheritance ceremony is sucessful Sawda-Kun
*Tsuna* ' hes talking while spitting out rice !! '

*Page 5*

*Bianchi* ' Looks like , its going to get lively around here before the ceremony
*Fuuta* ' Yeah'
*Reborn*' I didn't think the Shimons will come here directly'
*Reborn*' Can't still trust them at 100%,but this also a chance to monitor them clearly'
*Adelheid*' I'll leave then'
*Nana* 'Come back and visit !!
*Large* ' If Okaa sama don't mind,I want to stay longer and play with him'!!
*Nana*' Than please stay a litle longer !
*Large*' That's fine'
*Tsuna*' eugh... I thought I can escape from the Ceremony'!
*Enma*' Than why don't you run away?'
*Tsuna*' (maybe I can discuss with Enma-Kun how to escape from the ceremony.)
*Tsuna*' Since,you came over ,Enma Kun why don't you stay longer ?

*Page 6*

*Enma*' So I can.... do that ?
*Tsuna*' 'Of course!! Large is here too!
*Enma*' alright'
Ryohei ' Is Koyo Aoba here!!!
*Tsuna*' ah!' Kyoko's Oni san ,what's going on?
*Ryohei*' What do you mean what's going on!!!
*Ryohei*' That man left a note at my house saying ' A man like you, isn't suitable to be 10'ths Guardian' So I'll protect him' This is a Challenge Letter!
*Ryohei* ' But I can't find him anywhere,that Coward probaly ran away!!

*Page 7*

*Aoba*' Who you calling a coward, Idiot!!'
*Aoba*' I am Koyo Aoba ,What ever the seasons,I will not run away from anything!!
*Ryohei*' Found you Aoba! What's the meaning of that letter ,being guardian of Sawada,I am better than you ever be!
*Aoba*' Such an Idiot,than lets settle whos the better guardian !!'
*Ryohei' *That's why I came!!'
*Tsuna*' Why is the title of being my guardian is use a reason to fight !?
*Gokudera*' Good Morning Judaime! '
*Tsuna*' Gokudera-Kun!?
*Gokudera*' I'll leave the fight of whos to be the guard to those two,I am going to look around and secure the area!
*Tsuna*' Hes was born to be a guardian!!!

*Page 8*

*Aoba*' first time being a guard,just understands...
*Ryohei*' No ones coming to attack,than theres nothings going to happen!!
*Aoba*' In this case we wouldn't find out whos superior!
*Tsuna*' ey?'
*Ryohei*' Than theres only one way,lets have a contest battle to decide whos better!!
*Kyoko*' Oni San!!?
*Ryohei*' !!
*Tsuna*' Kyoooo Kyoko Chan!!!
*Kyoko* ' I heard contest battle,does that mean you going to fight?
*Ryohei*' No. No.... No of course!!
*Tsuna*' Already said no fightings related !

*Page 9
*
*Nana* ' No problem Kyoko,both of them is good kids'
*Aoba'* Of.. Of. Of course Okaa Sama!!,We are just deciding contests outside of fighting!!!
*Nana*' Since your both students,why don't you have a educational contest?
*Ryohei*' Edu Edu cational .
*Tsuna*' The body is showing a huge reject reaction !!, hes speakings and acting like the guy with glassese!!
*Ryohei *' I don't have a Problem, But Aoba your face is so pale'
*Aoba*' What, no it's just you,your sweating Sasagawa'
*Reborn*' Hmm,wanted to see Koyp Aoba's strengths level,anyway.lets just go with it.

*Page 10*

*Reborn*' In this case I will be your educational contest Judge'
*Tsuna*' How is this relevant to decide whos going to be the guard !!'
*Kyoko*' Lets go Oni San!'
*Ryohei'* Extreme leave it to me!
*Nana*' Let's go Aoba-Kun!
*Aoba'* The one who win will be me!!
*Reborn'* Who ever answer the question on this board first will win,The question is extremely simple
*Reborn*' lets start than, Ready, Start!'

*Page 11*

*Ryohei*' Ok,if the question is extremely easy!!
*Aoba*' So it should be very easy to find the answer
*Pannel* ' FAILED!!! DONT UNDERSTAND AT ALL!!!
*Kyoko* ' Oni-san ..?
*Tsuna*' they don't know how to answer. do they even study?
*Nana*' No Tsu-kun,this is like a chess game,need time to think!
*Aoba*' It's not like this Okaa sama..
*Ryohei* I can't think of anything...
*Reborn*' Alright,if we are here,we could disturb them,lets go to the other room for a while, and come back in a hour'

*Page 12*

*Nana*' We will come back in a while'
*Reborn*' If you cheat,means you break the rules and would automatically lose
*Reborn*' But, If the question board breaks,maybe due to not being hard enough,,than i Will take full responsibility for it,than this battle will need to be arrange in another time.
*Ryohei*' He lefted what did he say?
*Aoba*' Break this thing and the battle will be cancled and postponded
*Ryohei*'' In this case ,must break it!'
*Aoba'* What education, I hate it!
*Ryohei'* What,why it didnt break!?
*Aoba*' Already used full strength to hit '!!
Whats going on!

*Page 13*

*Ryohei* ' Take this! Take this! Take this!
*Aoba* ' Eugh!!!
*Tsuna*' I said Whats going on?
*Reborn* ' they are only focusing on answering the question,you can see them through the camera,you can relax.(The board is very hard made of clay ,this will show Koyo Aoba's strength
*Tsuna*' Reborn is defintely up to seomthing!'
*Tsuna*' You look like your enjoying yourself Enma Kun'
*Enma*' Yeah'
*Aoba*' Can't be, not even slightest damage!

*Page 14*

*Ryohei*' Looks like, a single person is not good enough..
*Aoba*' Looks' like one person would need to hold the board,while the other one punch it'
*Ryohei*' If I punch it,you would die, you punch it
*Aoba*' What are you saying? just do it, you punch it,Use that useless fist'
*Ryohei*' What!
*Ryohei*' Fine,let's go in turns!!
*Aoba*' I will use extra force!!
*Aoba*' Interesting, just dont fall down
*Ryohei*' Your the one who extreme need to stand still
*Tsuna*' Reborn,it's almost one hour, This noise keep reeking
*Reborn*' Failed? must be the level is too high'

*Page 15*

Explosion?
Oni San!!
*Ryohei*' looks like you do have stamina'
*Aoba*' your the one who have that little bit of strength
*Tsuna*' ah ah, what are you doing?
*Reborn'* The board broke,lookes like the battle will be postponded till next time

*Page 16*

Man-celebrates 
*Ryohei*' don't touch me, Aoba,idiot have germs'
*Aoba*' Your the one Ryohei,infecting with me your germs
*Tsuna*' Come to think of it,The Room is  a mess,why did this happen!!
*Reborn *(to be able to break the board,Ryohei's Maxium Cannon is impressive'but Aoba the one who took on the attack is even more suprising.
Isnt Shimon family a weak family?

*Page 17*

Airport
*9th*' Finally arrive at Japan
*9th'* looking forward to meeting Tsunayoshi-Kun
*Long Hair Man*' That's all you think about Kyudamine

*9th Has arrive at Japan!!!
5 days to Vongola Inheritance Ceremony
*


----------



## The_Evil (May 9, 2010)

I stopped reading after the future saga so could you tell me if this new arc is any good?


----------



## Mei Lin (May 9, 2010)

it is very interesting,we alteast it is predicted to be very good, we are early into the arc.


----------



## The_Evil (May 9, 2010)

better than the last one?


----------



## Mei Lin (May 9, 2010)

Can't tell much yet,but it seems so with more real mafia battles and new powers.


----------



## The_Evil (May 9, 2010)

Thanks. I'll check


----------



## *uzumaki-naruto* (May 9, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Well i need to buy Adobe PS  But i can translate it
> here I finally understand the hard work of he scan providers
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!!!


----------



## Gabe (May 9, 2010)

chapter is out on manga helpers 
raws


----------



## migukuni (May 10, 2010)

lol, Im loving RYOHEI TOO much lol

Koyo is obviously flirting with MY Ryohei


----------



## Soulme (May 10, 2010)

after reading this chapter.... i am more convinced that the two familier will end up as enemies.

also i think that except for tsuna and emma (i think both have sky flame attribute) all the other "pairings" will be of different attributes (since suzuki seems to be "paired" with hibari, i don't think she has cloud attribute)

that's my 2 and a half cents


----------



## emROARS (May 10, 2010)

I think they are good guys, but they're testing the guardians and not the boss. Remember when Koyo said he was going to take Royhei's place?

Meh, I'll still love Enma anywho.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2010)

So-so chapter, although quite humorous. Can't think of a worst contest for those two than studying. And all Reborn did was confirm what the audience knew for awhile: Koyo is strong.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 10, 2010)

The chapter was really funny  , i'm so glad that Amano has returned to put more gags, imo she's best suited for doing gags and hilarious moments in school life than putting boring combats. Amano leave the combat shounen to who is able to do this!  (like Togashi).


----------



## sadino (May 10, 2010)

Bubi said:


> The chapter was really funny  , i'm so glad that Amano has returned to put more gags, imo she's best suited for doing gags and hilarious moments in school life than putting boring combats. Amano leave the combat shounen to who is able to do this!(like Togashi).



And the trolling too(like Kubo).

I'm really glad the crappy future arc ended.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 10, 2010)

Hmp! a funny chapter, but I don´t get at all the point of the weird competition


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 10, 2010)

Ryohei was awesome this episode.I always love him and he is one of my favorite characters.


----------



## samnas (May 10, 2010)

bah~ boring chapter ...

The last page was good, so those are 9th's guardians ... But why is 9th's face hidden, its not like we haven't seen him before ...


----------



## migukuni (May 11, 2010)

Ryohei is so good, and he got so much smexier

I doubt he was going all out though, If he really did do the maximum cannon, I doubt the house would still be in one piece, he busted the gymnasium in one punch before


----------



## Kelsey (May 11, 2010)

That was a good chapter. Sexy Aoba .


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 11, 2010)

migukuni said:


> Ryohei is so good, and he got so much smexier
> 
> I doubt he was going all out though, If he really did do the maximum cannon, I doubt the house would still be in one piece, he busted the gymnasium in one punch before



I wish Ryohei would get more panels.He is just to much win and he needs a good fight or something.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (May 11, 2010)

LMAO at Koyo breaking the smart glasses look stereotype.


----------



## migukuni (May 12, 2010)

I kno' right

So I wonder if he's also a battle intellect type like Ryohei or is he really stupid through and through :ho


----------



## Kelsey (May 12, 2010)

I think Aoba is smart when fighting but idiotic everywhere else.


----------



## samnas (May 12, 2010)

Spoiler from Ohana:


*Spoiler*: __ 



話はギャグ一色。 
Some converstaion in color.

最後ページに９代目の守護者全員集合。 
In the last pages all of the 9th's guardians gathers.

名前もちゃんと書いてある 
名前からしてみんな外人 
All their names are written clearly
All of them have foreign names

そこに緊急通信が。。。 
There they recieve an emergency signal...

継承妨害の首班を見つけたと。 
They find out the leader who wants to interfere with the inheritence.


継承式まであと４日。
4 days until the ceremony.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder what abilities these new guardians possess. Seems the arc will be picking up soon.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 12, 2010)

Cant wait to see the 9th's guardians


----------



## migukuni (May 13, 2010)

I'm a bit more curious of their personalities 

Are they also the ninth's Harem when they were younger


----------



## samnas (May 13, 2010)

Their names,


*Spoiler*: __ 



雷　ガナッシュ・Ⅲ　イケメン 
霧　クロッカン・ブッシュ　黒人 
嵐　コヨーテ・ヌガー　じじいになったごくでら 
晴　ニー・ブラウＪｒ　顔にトカゲのタトゥー 
雨　ブラバンダー・シュニッテン　スカーフェイス 
雲　ビスコンティ　頭にグラサンひっかけてる渋いじいちゃん 

友好を結んでいるギーグファミリーが継承式の邪魔をする主犯をみつけ、手土産に始末してくるという連絡をうける。

Thunder: Ganache III, handsome face
Mist: Croquant Bush, black person
Storm: Coyote Nougat, like an old Gokudera
Sun: Knee Blau [Braw] Jr, lizard tattoo on his face
Rain: Brabanters Schnitten, scarface
Cloud: Visconti, sunglasses on his head and a cool masculine grandpa

They find out that the main offender behind this interference in this ceremony is Giyg family, with whom they have friendship ties, afterwards someone brings them a present.




They have 'sweet' names ...


----------



## migukuni (May 13, 2010)

Croquant and Nougat


----------



## samnas (May 13, 2010)

Even Ganache and Schnitten ...

I found most of their names by googling ...

What's up with Amano this time?


----------



## migukuni (May 13, 2010)

She's probably hungry for hot old men


----------



## migukuni (May 13, 2010)

5,000th POST

Where is the KHR chappie


----------



## samnas (May 13, 2010)

A spoiler script is out and it looks like another boring chapter ...


*Spoiler*: __ 



The next bodyguard for Tsuna is Kaoru, Tsuna is scared of him so Reborn asks him to go and meet him ... He goes to the school where he finds Yamamoto and Kaoru practicing baseball ... And slowly all of his friends starts to gather, Gokudera, Chrome, Haru, Binachi etc and some usual chit chat ...


Only the last page is about ninth and his guardians, so i translated only that:

日本国内ホテル。9代目の各守護者勢ぞろい 
A hotel in Japan. All of 9th's guardians are lined up

コヨーテ「9代目　友好を結んでいるギーグファミリーより緊急暗号通信が入った」 
Coyote: "We have received an emergency encrypted signal from your friends, the Giyg Family"

9代目「彼らも継承式に来てくれるはずだね」「一体何かな？」 
Ninth: "They should come to the Inheritance ceremony. What happened?"

ガナッシュ「ボンゴレ継承式の妨害及びボンゴレ転覆を企てる反ボンゴレの主犯を見つけたようです」 
　「次期ボンゴレボス沢田綱吉への土産に始末してくるとのことです」 
Ganache: "I've found the culprit who plans to interfere in the inheritance ceremony and wants to destroy the Vongola"
"They plan to send some kind of gift to the next boss of Vongola, Sawada Tsunayoshi, to get rid of him"

『ボンゴレ継承式まで　あと4日』 
4 days until the inheritance ceremony


----------



## *uzumaki-naruto* (May 13, 2010)

Last chapter wasn't boring..............


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 13, 2010)

Anything interesting? Didn't read the last chapter, after they came back in time.


----------



## migukuni (May 14, 2010)

Last chapter wasn't boring!

It was full of Ryohei WIN!!!

wait so Chrome is going to Namimori?


----------



## Kuya (May 14, 2010)

YAY LET'S BE VEGETABLES CUZ WE'RE FRIENDS


----------



## migukuni (May 14, 2010)

hahaha!!!

Julie is stalking chrome and feeding her 

and lol at think of people as pumpkins or tangerines 

Reborn returned to the manga full of win


----------



## *uzumaki-naruto* (May 14, 2010)

brilliant way to develope characters  and OMG!!!!!!!!!!! on the character design for 9ths guardians.


----------



## migukuni (May 14, 2010)

yeh the character designs is like from a totally different manga 

and yeh I love the character development with Ryohei, Aoba and now Mizuno and more Haru cuteness... and Even Julie and Chrome pek


----------



## Skylit (May 14, 2010)

Ninth's Mist Guardian is badass. That's obviously.


----------



## bubble_lord (May 14, 2010)

I'm really liking this chapters. It's like the daily life chapters but with bits of plot progression thrown in.


----------



## Punpun (May 14, 2010)

So much fail in this chapter that it is actually funny


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 14, 2010)

this expression was funny


----------



## Kelsey (May 14, 2010)

LOL JULIES A PEDO.
Mizuno bless him , his strength is beast


----------



## Mei Lin (May 14, 2010)

So whos the real enemie here.
the allie of the enemy of the allie of the enemies's enemy?


----------



## Kelsey (May 14, 2010)

I dunno .


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2010)

Haru and her costumes once again make an appearance. Enma is even being bullied by a dog who wanted his food (to be that pathetic you know he must be pretty awesome when it comes to an actual battle, inverted relations FTW).

And wow, taking a look at the 9th's Guardians, I really want to see them in action


----------



## Kelsey (May 14, 2010)

The Storm 9th Gen looks .


----------



## spaZ (May 14, 2010)

I want to see some serious action here soon, this high school shit is getting boring already.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 14, 2010)

it still are the cloud, thunder, storm, mist I guess thera are at least another 3 chapters without so much action


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 14, 2010)

4 more chapters lefts actually


----------



## TrafalgarLawNSB (May 14, 2010)

Yeah for more chapters to see what happen in the ceremony here the new chapter 289 ch.53

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDQQrGD6Av0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TrafalgarLawNSB (May 14, 2010)

u think? i really enjoy this episodes they remember me the first episodes, were u laugh a lot hhaha


----------



## tenten-2-20 (May 15, 2010)

why can I not seem to be able to recall this julie guy you say is the one giving them food baskets.


----------



## migukuni (May 15, 2010)

He's the guy that was stalking chrome, I don't think he goes to School much, I remember 7 transfer students, so he should be included but he doesn't go to Nami Middle even once IIRC... He just goes around looking at girls... drooling at Adelheid (with Koyo) and stalking Chrome


----------



## emROARS (May 15, 2010)

289 is here : Translation


----------



## migukuni (May 15, 2010)

I like the Ryohei development in both manga and anime pek


----------



## Mandrake (May 15, 2010)

Damn those kids are shallow. Treating 40-year-old Kuwabara like he has the plague just because he ain't bishie.


----------



## migukuni (May 15, 2010)

its more like coz he's 40 and he's still in middle school...


----------



## Mandrake (May 15, 2010)

I wonder if Reborn's going to test all these guys to see if they can kick ass when it's pretty clear at this point that they all could. Except for Enma...though we know he will too.



migukuni said:


> its more like coz he's 40 and he's still in middle school...



True


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 15, 2010)

My favourite is the 9th Cloud. Visconti 

Too bad the Vongola 9th and his guys are all... well... guys. Could have used a kickass grandma or a milf there


----------



## Achilles (May 15, 2010)

Ryohei must be the only manly/badass lookin Sun guardian in existence.

Look at that joker from the 9'th crew. He looks like Gary Oldman in the fifth element.

Mist and the Geezers look cool. And Rain looks awesome....and like another Swordsman judging from those scars.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2010)

I wonder Chrome senses she is being stalked/monitored. If she is, then she's not showing it.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 15, 2010)

It's been 3 days and it's no attack since Tsuna Pwned that Weak ass
I am getting Impatient 「！」


----------



## Xemnas (May 15, 2010)

Wait, wait, *wait*, so you're telling me this guy threw a baseball so fast/with so much force that it completely vaporised?!

WTF?!


----------



## Punpun (May 15, 2010)

Onizuka can do the same, nothing impressive here


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (May 15, 2010)

Anyone notice that Adelheid keeps appearing near the end of the last 2 chapters?


----------



## Mei Lin (May 15, 2010)

Yeah like keep an eye on Vongola aswell.


----------



## migukuni (May 20, 2010)

She's the reborn of her family 

And I love the 9th's Lightning Guardian, he is so hawt


----------



## migukuni (May 20, 2010)

Giegue family is a bunch of skeletons lol, isn't giegue the russian family? so I guess they are with the vongola...

and it seems that Adelheid is the enemy and her flame isn't any of the 7 attri, but didn't Hibari saw her flame before?

and lol at gokudera


----------



## Xemnas (May 20, 2010)

What the hell did I just read?


----------



## samnas (May 20, 2010)

^ Exactly my feelings ...


And it can't be Suzuki, its too damn obvious ...


----------



## migukuni (May 20, 2010)

possible, or it could be her...


----------



## sadino (May 20, 2010)

migukuni said:


> Giegue family is a bunch of skeletons lol, isn't giegue the russian family? so I guess they are with the vongola...



That was really sad, because of their places on the plot and appearance it was damn obvious that they were going to be fodder for the new villains.The guys are like the Anbu of KHR.


----------



## migukuni (May 20, 2010)

but it seemed like they were the strongest assasination group according to reborn, and that says a lot... so they should be stronger than varia, but they were fodderized, so whoever beat them is extremely strong. This could be amano's way of doing subtle hype


----------



## son_michael (May 20, 2010)

lol shitopi chan! great chapter if only for the comedy. I really don't think Shimon is going to be the family that's trying to kill vongola, seems like their all building individual relationships with them.

Anyway it was a good chapter, I was entertained.


----------



## Kelsey (May 20, 2010)

Lol Shitoppi <:


----------



## Adagio (May 20, 2010)

I think the comment about the other family being the lead fighting group in the mafia world was with the exclusion of the Vongola. Why else would they be subservient to Vongola if not for the fact that they were weaker?
Pretty good chapter. New flame type eh?  and is it just me or in the last panel when the fodder assassin gets killed, isn't the blood similar to Byakuran's display during the last fight of the previous arc? D:


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (May 20, 2010)

Alright I just started reading this manga and I am up to chapter 56. Does this manga ever form a plot or does it continue to have one story plots per chapter?


----------



## Kelsey (May 20, 2010)

^ Dont worry, it becomes real good later on.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (May 20, 2010)

SasukeOfUchiha06 said:


> Alright I just started reading this manga and I am up to chapter 56. Does this manga ever form a plot or does it continue to have one story plots per chapter?



Wow, you asked this when you are about 7 or so chapters away from the start of the first real story arc.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 20, 2010)

JUST WHEN YOU THINK THIS WILL BECOME PREDICATBLE
AMANO GOES ' FUCK YOU' 

New Flame and a Female (HAHMWAHAHAHAHA I TOLD YOU WOULD BE A FEMALE VILLIAN')


----------



## Mahdi (May 20, 2010)

But what the hell element could her ring use?


----------



## Adagio (May 20, 2010)

Mahdi said:


> But what the hell element could her ring use?



inb4 HATRED or DARKESSSS


----------



## Kelsey (May 20, 2010)

Lol Hatred. Itachi's Flame Attribute?


----------



## Mei Lin (May 20, 2010)

I'll say it is moon


----------



## luffy no haki (May 20, 2010)

Mahdi said:


> But what the hell element could her ring use?



Snow of course


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 20, 2010)

Well, it was already in the future arc: Spanner and Irie didn't have any of the 7 types, they had "other" or something.


----------



## *uzumaki-naruto* (May 20, 2010)

Has to be linked to the sky or weather somehow hmmmmmmmmm....... 

tbh moon would be reasonable but what would it attribute be ?? :S


----------



## Gentleman (May 20, 2010)

Fire flames.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 20, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Well, it was already in the future arc: Spanner and Irie didn't have any of the 7 types, they had "other" or something.



If I remember well, Irie had a sun flame


----------



## Kelsey (May 20, 2010)

Fire/Sun doesnt sound too bad.


----------



## sadino (May 20, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> JUST WHEN YOU THINK THIS WILL BECOME PREDICATBLE
> AMANO GOES ' FUCK YOU'
> 
> New Flame and a Female (HAHMWAHAHAHAHA I TOLD YOU WOULD BE A FEMALE VILLIAN')



She will be just some henchwoman for the Main Male Villain.


----------



## Velocity (May 20, 2010)

son_michael said:


> lol shitopi chan! great chapter if only for the comedy. I really don't think Shimon is going to be the family that's trying to kill vongola, seems like their all building individual relationships with them.
> 
> Anyway it was a good chapter, I was entertained.



Yeah, I think the Shimon family are simply the new allies. Adelheid really does seem loyal and everyone introduced so far from that family have seemingly been pretty honest, if quirky.

I can't deny that it would be pretty epic if she had an unknown Dying Will Flame and if Enma really was the main antagonist, his Flame being "Reverse Sky" or something - basically capable of cancelling out or negating Sky Flames completely - but I'd be much happier if they fought beside Vongola instead of against them.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 20, 2010)

It was pretty interesting seing Gokudera defending Shitt. P. Apparently, communicating with her was easier than expected.

And Gigue Family's appearance sure was short lived


----------



## PerfectFlaw (May 20, 2010)

I loved the fact that Gokudera wants to communicate with Shitt P so he can recruit other U.M.A.'s into the Vongola.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 21, 2010)

I doubt Gigue family only has 3 members.


----------



## Zaru (May 21, 2010)

I still can't get over the idea of anyone posing a threat to tsuna after he beat Byakuran, who canonically owned each and every one of the people in this world and all their variations in parallel universes


----------



## emROARS (May 21, 2010)

Zaru said:


> I still can't get over the idea of anyone posing a threat to tsuna after he beat Byakuran, who canonically owned each and every one of the people in this world and all their variations in parallel universes



That's what confusing me too. :/


----------



## Zaru (May 21, 2010)

I guess the mangaka will just conveniently forget that fact.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 21, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> If I remember well, Irie had a sun flame



Not during the Choice battle though.
Ah well, something new will be introduced.


----------



## Kelsey (May 21, 2010)

Lol true Zaru. Tsuna should be able to defeat anyone now after all that.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 21, 2010)

Next arc Byakuran will make an appearance, and then Tsuna and co. will live the past of the future in which they defeated Byakuran


----------



## *uzumaki-naruto* (May 21, 2010)

Zaru said:


> I still can't get over the idea of anyone posing a threat to tsuna after he beat Byakuran, who canonically owned each and every one of the people in this world and all their variations in parallel universes



No, No, No........Byakuran was a threat due to his *Hive mind*, having complete Intel on your opponents weaknesses is a huge advantage, hence why the whole time traveling took place as a way to negate that.......sigh. So vongola won due to them being unpredictable even future tsuana knew he couldn't win unless reworking the past.
Now returning to the past it seems that it is in fact progressing far faster than imagined. i.e. flames....etc. threats are popping that might of never existed.


Also on the Fire flame attribute idea how does that fit into the 'sky'?


----------



## Kelsey (May 21, 2010)

Well if its not another Element, name me something that fits with sky?

Ice, Hail, Wind?


----------



## *uzumaki-naruto* (May 21, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Well if its not another Element, name me something that fits with sky?
> 
> Ice, Hail, Wind?



Sorry i'm not saying your wrong  its i remember they always make reference to the sky e.g. Lighting,mist,sun,sky,storm,rain

Thats all i didn't mean to offend...
You could be right with flame


----------



## Zaru (May 21, 2010)

*uzumaki-naruto* said:


> No, No, No........Byakuran was a threat due to his *Hive mind*, having complete Intel on your opponents weaknesses is a huge advantage, hence why the whole time traveling took place as a way to negate that.......sigh. So vongola won due to them being unpredictable even future tsuana knew he couldn't win unless reworking the past.



Did you miss the part where Byakuran was completely owning everyone and everything and did not need any knowledge to absolutely stomp everyone?

Tsuna didn't beat him with some fancy unknown technique, he beat him by beating the shit out of him

That's raw speed/power.


----------



## Kelsey (May 21, 2010)

*uzumaki-naruto* said:


> Sorry i'm not saying your wrong  its i remember they always make reference to the sky e.g. Lighting,mist,sun,sky,storm,rain
> 
> Thats all i didn't mean to offend...
> You could be right with flame



You didnt offend me its okay .

I just couldnt think of anything that would really fit into the Sky Reference.


----------



## migukuni (May 21, 2010)

I think it would be night flame... or Hail...


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 21, 2010)

in all likeliness is either Moon or Snow


----------



## Mei Lin (May 21, 2010)

Snow was confirmed fake in the games
that guy was actually using Sky not snow, so take Snow out


----------



## Kelsey (May 21, 2010)

^ Oh, bummer, lol.


----------



## Mahdi (May 21, 2010)

I agree with everyone who said a moon attribute cause its technically in the sky and affects everything around it so hmm..


----------



## luffy no haki (May 21, 2010)

Moon could be cool, but what about a star attribute? I guess it could be cool as well


----------



## *uzumaki-naruto* (May 21, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Did you miss the part where Byakuran was completely owning everyone and everything and did not need any knowledge to absolutely stomp everyone?
> 
> Tsuna didn't beat him with some fancy unknown technique, he beat him by beating the shit out of him
> 
> That's raw speed/power.



Why was byakuran beating the shit out of everything? For one reason he used *Unknown technology* to transplate an alternate version of himself which he used to absorb the vongola's flames - Why was this achieved? Hive mind.

Tsuana unlocked vongola's true power and was loosing untill then....


----------



## TrafalgarLawNSB (May 22, 2010)

Moon i dont think so but i have no fucking idea what else could be hahah
here the last chapter 290 for the ones who didnt see it ch.53

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N06WunF6lCc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## migukuni (May 23, 2010)

If all the vongola fought Byakuran (even w/o Tsuna)
They would probably beat the shit out of him, but yeh with Ghost on the scene everyone else got fodderized


----------



## YnoT (May 23, 2010)

*uzumaki-naruto* said:


> Also on the Fire flame attribute idea how does that fit into the 'sky'?



Uhh Sun??


and Im with alot of people when suspecting her attribute is moon. I think this would be a great plot development because I coule see Enma being sun attribute, and steps up to fight with Tsuna.... maybe....



But yea I just finished the manga today, Well I caught up, and I have to say I still love it as much as when it got me hooked way back in chapter 1. Im glad to see a level of humor still in the show. Though it did seem like the future arc went on forevvvveerrrr  but it was great none the less. 

I cant wait till next weeks chapter.


----------



## son_michael (May 23, 2010)

TrafalgarLawNSB said:


> Moon i dont think so but i have no fucking idea what else could be hahah
> here the last chapter 290 for the ones who didnt see it ch.53
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N06WunF6lCc[/YOUTUBE]



this is how we get caught for illegally aquiring manga-__-


----------



## Dagor (May 24, 2010)

I have found this information on MangaHelpers, we will have 50 pages of new chapterpek.


> 継承式を前にしてツナがとった行動とは…!?連載6周年記念表紙＆巻頭カラー50P!!
> 
> - celebration of the 6th anniversary (=> colour pages)
> 
> - the chapter in issue #26 consists of 50 pages instead of only 17


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 24, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 24, 2010)

Mummy Kiki is happy


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (May 24, 2010)

Moar reborn is always welcome.


----------



## sadino (May 25, 2010)

Hattori~Hanzo said:


> Moar reborn is always welcome.



Be careful,on OL your words would be really dangerous this week.


----------



## Adagio (May 25, 2010)

I wonder if at the end of these 50 pages the Inheritance Ceremony will begin


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 25, 2010)

I'm already hoping for the end of this shitty Inheritance Ceremony arc  this is bad


----------



## darkryo (May 25, 2010)

Bubi said:


> I'm already hoping for the end of this shitty Inheritance Ceremony arc  this is bad



I'd have to agree, this arc is isn't holding my attention well.


----------



## samnas (May 26, 2010)

A small spoiler from Ohana:


*Spoiler*: _291_ 



ジャンプ表紙カッコイイよ。 
Jump cover is really good.

ツナが椅子に座り 
囲うように、守護者。
Tsuna is sitting on a chair
surrounded by his guardians.

クロームは綱の足に頬乗せて座ってる。
Chrome is sitting with her cheek [face] on Tsuna's leg.

今回の話は 
ツナよ九代目 
同盟ファミリーのことかな
Today's story is
Tsuna and the 9th
Both families are thinking of an alliance




More:



*Spoiler*: __ 



ギークがやられたことを知るボンゴレファミリー 
Vongola came to know that Geek [Geague? whatever!] family is defeated

つな、リボンと９代目のところへ。 
Tsuna and Reborn came to 9th's place.

９代目、無理にボスにならなくてもいいよ。やりたくないことは知ってる。
9th, you don't have to forcibly become a boss. You know what you have to do.

etc… [this is from Ohana]

でも、もう１日だけよく考えてみてくれないか～～～～～～ 
But, why not think carefully about it for another day ~~~

家に帰るツナ。 
Tsuna back in his home.

リボン　９代目 
何か　弾？粉？液体？の入った瓶を見てる 
『罪』 
Reborn and 9th
What is it, bullets? Powder? Liquid? while looking at a bottle.
[Guilty]

ツナに受け継がれるものとは？ 
次週 
What shall be passed on to Tsuna?
Next week


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 26, 2010)

Since there's no Reborn art gallery. I'll post one here instead. 

​


----------



## Mei Lin (May 27, 2010)

oh sexy in the middle i am Shocked pek


----------



## Pastelduck (May 27, 2010)

darkryo said:


> I'd have to agree, this arc is isn't holding my attention well.



This arc is a little slow but not as bad as the last arc.  When you know what hits the fan it should be good.  I wonder if the "new" rings are hell rings.


----------



## Junas (May 27, 2010)

I like the cover. Tsuna and the guardians look badass there. I hope this arc will pick up the speed soon!


----------



## Dark Travis (May 27, 2010)

manga dump #2

Tada!
Not as long as people thought it was going to be.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 27, 2010)

Pretty good chapter.

I bet the Shimon Family are the true badguys, hiding in plain sight and all, and there objective is probably this Sin of the Vongolas


----------



## blackmecca (May 27, 2010)

^^Yeah the panel of Suzuki's little glare kinda hinted that it was her.


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (May 27, 2010)

OrangeJumpsuit1 said:


> This arc is a little slow but not as bad as the last arc.  When you know what hits the fan it should be good.  I wonder if the "new" rings are hell rings.



We already know what the hell rings look like, the ring Enma has does not resemble anything we have seen before.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 27, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Pretty good chapter.
> 
> I bet the Shimon Family are the true badguys, hiding in plain sight and all, and there objective is probably this Sin of the Vongolas



I'm guessing this sin is the violence and such that has progressed through generation after generation of Vongola. 

I liked the chapter as well.


----------



## ArticFace (May 27, 2010)

Hi I was just wondering what rings are the 9th family using if Tsuna's family has the Vongola rings. Do the they have some kind of higher level rings that Tsuna won't get until he becomes boss or do they not use rings at all?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 28, 2010)

Before this chapter, i was convinced that the assailants would not be the Shimon. Now i'm having doubts again because of Adelheid's glare...


----------



## Mei Lin (May 28, 2010)

Amano has question you all with a single glare 
tells me it's definitely not Adelheid.


----------



## Lupin (May 28, 2010)

The cover was pretty cool this chapter.


----------



## Adagio (May 29, 2010)

Too bad the chapter wasn't as long as it was thought out to be 
Whatever the Sin is its definitely something just as important as the rings, the box looks very similar to the one used to hold the rings.
I wonder if its blood


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 29, 2010)

it looks like a bullet


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 29, 2010)

Reading this chapter just reminds me of how much I love the First Family.


----------



## Soichiro (May 29, 2010)

i got caught on how nice the ninth is and his guardians are funny


----------



## blueblip (May 30, 2010)

Bet the Shimon family will try and get this "curse" thing to reinstate their status among the families.

And while this arc is dragging, I'm actually eager to see the fight between Enma and Tsuna. I get the feeling it will be goooooood.


----------



## Lupin (May 30, 2010)

Wish Chrome was more useful. The Mist and Rain guardians are my favorite .


----------



## migukuni (May 31, 2010)

I think the Shimon Family's idea of helping the vongola is wiping out the "sin" of vongola and returning it to the original state of vongola.

Remember that Shimon Family was together with vongola before the time of primo or in the time of primo, but they cut themselves off or something, the reason could probably be because they were against the change of Vongola to the bad side

and dang... 9th's lightning Guardian is HAWT


----------



## Adagio (May 31, 2010)

migukuni said:


> I think the Shimon Family's idea of helping the vongola is wiping out the "sin" of vongola and returning it to the original state of vongola.
> 
> Remember that Shimon Family was together with vongola before the time of primo or in the time of primo, but they cut themselves off or something, the reason could probably be because they were against the change of Vongola to the bad side
> 
> and dang... 9th's lightning Guardian is HAWT



When was it said that Shimon were allies with Vongola that far back? I must have missed it.
And they couldn't have been with Vongola before Primo.. didn't Primo found Vongola?


----------



## Zorokiller (May 31, 2010)

Back when Vongola was just some kind of neighbourhood watch, so before they became the Vongola family


----------



## blueblip (Jun 1, 2010)

New theory: Enma and Tsuna are the two candidates for taking up the mantle of Vongola Decimo. However, Enma is the one who has till now inherited the "sin", whatever it maybe, while Tsuna hasn't (which would explain why Enma is the brooding young man that he is).


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 1, 2010)

blueblip said:


> New theory: Enma and Tsuna are the two candidates for taking up the mantle of Vongola Decimo. However, Enma is the one who has till now inherited the "sin", whatever it maybe, while Tsuna hasn't (which would explain why Enma is the brooding young man that he is).



no please  i'm sick of fights for the Vongola stuff, i would rather prefer an Enma saving Tsuna ass from some strong villain


----------



## blueblip (Jun 1, 2010)

^I know, but I've been having this feeling since the Ninth said, "Lol choice." So which means if it so happens that Tsuna forfeits, well, they need a backup, don't they?

Looks like they will be fighting over a black Dutch cap, though.


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Jun 1, 2010)

Adagio said:


> When was it said that Shimon were allies with Vongola that far back? I must have missed it.
> And they couldn't have been with Vongola before Primo.. didn't Primo found Vongola?



Chapter 35 finally scanned.

Shimon was close to Primo before he was given the Sky Vongola Ring. We saw in the last arc that the 1st successor is given the ring directly from the "high beings." Primo had to have a life before Vongola family's creation. They may have similar orgins and since they have different flames they might parallel Vongola in a lot of ways.


----------



## Sen (Jun 2, 2010)

Seems like Enma might have a chance but that plotline does seem a bit repetitive. 

Anyway recently caught up and happy that it's been getting better at least from my pov, since the arc started off rather weird imo.  Hopefully there will be more battles soon


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 2, 2010)

fffffff, need to catch up ;__;


----------



## Sen (Jun 2, 2010)

What part are you on now? 

The new arc has still been pretty short, seems like we are just really getting into it now so you haven't missed much imo, just introduction of the new characters which are obvious counterparts to the current main ones for the most part.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 2, 2010)

I think im only 1-2 chapters behind .


----------



## samnas (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh man i hate Lambo and I-pin ... They always create trouble for Tsuna ...


----------



## Amae (Jun 2, 2010)

samnas said:


> Oh man i hate Lambo and I-pin ... They always create trouble for Tsuna ...


As do I. One of the reasons I almost stopped reading KHR before it started taking itself seriously.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 3, 2010)

samnas said:


> Oh man i hate Lambo and I-pin ... They always create trouble for Tsuna ...



Lambo i can understand but
 I-Pin is AWESOME!!!


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Jun 3, 2010)

When is the next chapter release. I expected it today


----------



## blackmecca (Jun 3, 2010)

samnas said:


> Oh man i hate Lambo and I-pin ... They always create trouble for Tsuna ...



It's Haru and Kyoko that I hate. I mean, I thought that Orihime and Sakura were useless but jesus.


----------



## Sen (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah they're pretty bad examples of girls lol  

Chrome kind of is too being so obsessed with Mukuro.  Ah well, there is always that new counterpart to Hibari (I don't remember her name right now) who seems pretty strong.



Kelsey♥ said:


> I think im only 1-2 chapters behind .



Oh so that won't take long to catch up then   That's good, new chapter should be out soon


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 3, 2010)

Adlheid, I think its something like that .


----------



## Sen (Jun 3, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Adlheid, I think its something like that .



Oh yeah, that sounds right   Although she seems so ingrained with her family it's a bit weird since that's nothing like Hibari.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 3, 2010)

Sen said:


> Yeah they're pretty bad examples of girls lol
> 
> *Chrome kind of is too being so obsessed with Mukuro.*  Ah well, there is always that new counterpart to Hibari (I don't remember her name right now) who seems pretty strong.
> 
> ...



I know right. The mangaka should've at least made her stronger. She's too dependent on Muruko. It's kinda disappointing, although she's only half of the Mist Guardian. Hopefully she'll get stronger. I don't really mind her lack of screen time for now.

I'll accept Yammato's awesomeness in the meantime .


----------



## Amae (Jun 3, 2010)

Chrome's a faux-action girl if there ever was one - uninteresting characterization and her complete lack of significance in the story altogether (uselessness in battle, constantly requiring assistance from Mukuro, and disappearance in important battles). The only thing that stands out about her is her obsession with Mukuro.

Kyoko is amazingly dull, simply serving as a shallow love interest for Tsuna (wasn't he willing to die for her when he barely knew her?) and a foil to Ryohei's extremeness!

Haru should die.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 3, 2010)

This chapter was kinda weird

*Spoiler*: __ 



What the hell is the vongola sin?


----------



## spaZ (Jun 3, 2010)

So its pretty obvious its the shimon family that is the one whos going to be attacking the vongola, like Enma just sitting there waiting for Tsuna for fuck sakes I can just see these guys getting destroyed especially with the new rings.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 3, 2010)

The letter dropping into the bin part was absolute fail.


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Jun 3, 2010)

I hate Ipin and Lambo for losing the letter. This is such a stupid way to start the conflict. It could have been completely avoided.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 3, 2010)

Chrøme said:


> The letter dropping into the bin part was absolute fail.



I know! for the love of God...."Tsna kun didn't respond to my letter so he's evil!" this such bullshit, They wont ever even consider that he didn't find it....


just great.......I hate when anime/manga does this stupid shit...its basically the equivalent of



DUN DUN....DUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 4, 2010)

This is some bullshit.


----------



## silly (Jun 4, 2010)

Thats a plot twist, you just dont get it.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 4, 2010)

Enma is awesome, he looks so cute just sitting and waiting there..pek


----------



## Adagio (Jun 4, 2010)

I wish the conflict could have broken out in some other way than the typical misunderstanding.. 
Oh well.. it was bound to happen anyways


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 4, 2010)

shitty chapter for a shitty arc

the only good thing was the bit of fanservice with adelheid


----------



## *uzumaki-naruto* (Jun 4, 2010)

spaZ said:


> So its pretty obvious its the shimon family that is the one whos going to be attacking the vongola, like Enma just sitting there waiting for Tsuna for fuck sakes I can just see these guys getting destroyed especially with the new rings.



Hardly.........if adlheid(spellign?)has a new flame ability that took out the assasin family and Enma seems to have anti-flames in correspondance to Tsuna's.


----------



## Adagio (Jun 4, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised now if the Sin of Vongola turns out to be some random drug powerup that the Shimon are desperately seeking to restore their reputation and name in the Mafia world.
The clash between this generation of the Vongola family and the Shimon once they obtain the sin would symbolize how Tsuna clears Vongola of its historic sin by defeating them.. 
or something along those lines


----------



## Lupin (Jun 4, 2010)

silly said:


> Thats a plot twist, you just dont get it.



Wish the mangaka could've pulled it off in a better manner though..


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Jun 4, 2010)

I believe the Shimon have a deeper connection to the Primo then we know. They might be a balance of power for the Vongola. If the Vongola sin became too great they must destroy the family. 

Why test Tsuna? If they were truly enemies they wouldn't need to do such a thing. Shimon flames might be counteractive to Vongola flames. A Vongola tyrant would lean heavily on the flames power and to balance that out Primo may have wanted the Shimon to have something that would stop that from happening.


----------



## oricon (Jun 4, 2010)

So is the manga ending with Byakuran dead.  or is there gonna be another arc.


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Jun 4, 2010)

Maybe you should try reading the latest chapters.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jun 4, 2010)

Why always put the letter near the bin for god sake, could have put in on his damn pillow.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 4, 2010)

oricon said:


> So is the manga ending with Byakuran dead.  or is there gonna be another arc.



Stupid question is stupid.


----------



## oricon (Jun 4, 2010)

I mean like will there be a new major villain like Byakuran as ive been hearing somewhere the manga going to end soon.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah there will be one more big villain. But after that its liable the manga will indeed end


----------



## oricon (Jun 4, 2010)

I hope he does a part 2 where all of em are older.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 4, 2010)

The author of this series is a girl


----------



## emROARS (Jun 4, 2010)

oricon said:


> I mean like will there be a new major villain like Byakuran as ive been hearing somewhere the manga going to end soon.



Stupid troll is stupid.


----------



## oricon (Jun 4, 2010)

emROARS said:


> Stupid troll is stupid.



How so was i trolling?


----------



## Countach (Jun 4, 2010)

what about the current vongola family, you think they are just gonna chill when the simon try to attack?

and there should be no way that simon is stronger then byakuran, that would be retarded


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 4, 2010)

Byakuran was haxxed lol.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 4, 2010)

This cant end yet, there still many questions left unanswered
I Want a Reborn arc.


----------



## Serp (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh yea, I managed to snag myself replica's of the Maré rings 

Now all I need are the pacifiers.


----------



## TrafalgarLawNSB (Jun 4, 2010)

Just one more day to the ceremony!!!, what will happen with emma and tsuna, maybe they r going to be enemy's after all, here is the the chapter if u didnt see it yet KHR! 292 Imangascans

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alKYRNcjr_U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 4, 2010)

Serp said:


> Oh yea, I managed to snag myself replica's of the Mar? rings
> 
> Now all I need are the pacifiers.



where did you get them?


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 4, 2010)

Was I the only one that got the vibe of Teenage Love affair in this chapter.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 4, 2010)

Teenage love affair? Nawww
Tsuna/Enma is pure yaoi materials but not much development yet. This sucks
now I expect Tsuna to take a hit or stab for Shimon to convince them. 

Ohhh I got all 7 Upgraded vongola rings off Amazon Jp


----------



## PerfectFlaw (Jun 4, 2010)

I am enjoying this arc a lot, but this chapter made me .

What an awful way to keep Shimon against Vongola.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 4, 2010)

yeah, It makes Tsuna to look like a bastard after saying  Enma is his friend


----------



## son_michael (Jun 4, 2010)

Serp said:


> Oh yea, I managed to snag myself replica's of the Mar? rings
> 
> Now all I need are the pacifiers.



there's no way that would look good(were talking about pacifiers lol).....what do you gonna do with them? put them on your wall?


----------



## Xemnas (Jun 5, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> yeah, It makes Tsuna to look like a bastard after saying  Enma is his friend





I know, he's all smiling and shit in school, not knowing that makes him look even more like a prick.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 6, 2010)

PerfectFlaw said:


> I am enjoying this arc a lot, but this chapter made me .
> 
> What an awful way to keep Shimon against Vongola.



AWFUL!

this series never fails to make me realize how much its directed at a younger audience.

i hate lambo and that other little bastard with the bullshit they do that ACTUALLY AFFECTS SHIT ON A BIG LEVEL.


----------



## samnas (Jun 6, 2010)

Don't hate Lambo and I-pin guys, they don't have anything to do with this ...

Its the Goddamn WIND, it had to blow at the wrong time ...


----------



## AndrewRogue (Jun 7, 2010)

I used to like this manga, now it doesn't make sense at all... power-up out of nowhere, smiling and shit everything will be fine... good guys always win...


----------



## Lupin (Jun 7, 2010)

At least the fights are cool.


----------



## Sen (Jun 7, 2010)

Ah poor Tsuna, so unlucky.  But they were likely going to have to fight anyway.  I wonder what the sin of the Vongola is


----------



## *uzumaki-naruto* (Jun 7, 2010)

AndrewRogue said:


> I used to like this manga, now it doesn't make sense at all... power-up out of nowhere, smiling and shit everything will be fine... good guys always win...



How exactly? most of the time they train via battle.......etc nothing ever really comes out of nowhere without explanation. The battle with byakuran was very close, most of the time they were running and retreating rather than fighting. On the last comment its shounen good guys tend to win...sigh

People seem to mention bykuran(spelling?)- the only reason he kicked arse was because of *Hive mind*...without it he wouldn't of been anywhere near as effective


----------



## Sen (Jun 8, 2010)

I like that it turned from a gag manga into a battle manga, makes it much more exciting


----------



## Helixals (Jun 8, 2010)

Cool Anime i like the fire.


----------



## Sen (Jun 8, 2010)

Who are your favorite characters?


----------



## captain awesome (Jun 8, 2010)

Sen said:


> Ah poor Tsuna, so unlucky.  But they were likely going to have to fight anyway.  I wonder what the sin of the Vongola is



That thing is a vial of blood if I ever saw one. Probably shimon blood.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't like how it was a gag manga at first. But that's my opinion. The weapons are awesome though.


----------



## Sen (Jun 9, 2010)

captain awesome said:


> That thing is a vial of blood if I ever saw one. Probably shimon blood.



So you think the Vongola betrayed them and killed them or something?  Wonder which generation did that though, seems odd that it would be Primo.



Chr?me said:


> I don't like how it was a gag manga at first. But that's my opinion. The weapons are awesome though.



Yeah same here, I loved when Tsuna finally powered up.  Although I do think the box weapons can be a bit much at times, it still makes it pretty interesting.


----------



## Suave1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Disappointing how the opening of the new season shows a bunch of spoilers

but Lambo Ftw!!


----------



## migukuni (Jun 10, 2010)

The chapter actually has a serious vibe in it when I read it, even the part where I-pin openned the window and the wind blew the letter to the bin (Fucking Damn Wind)


----------



## son_michael (Jun 10, 2010)

watch enma goes into the room and finds it in the trash, he now think Tsuna didn't give a shit and just threw it in the trash 


ugh....the following chapters are gonna suck


----------



## spaZ (Jun 10, 2010)

There going to suck? Hahahahah there going to be epic I can already see the Shimon family attacking the Vongola. But seriously why the fuck would they still care about something that happened hundreds of years ago and it was done by completely different people, revenge of that caliber is just straight up retarded theres no meaning to it at all just to show off who has a bigger dick.


----------



## captain awesome (Jun 10, 2010)

Sen said:


> So you think the Vongola betrayed them and killed them or something?  Wonder which generation did that though, seems odd that it would be Primo.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah same here, I loved when Tsuna finally powered up.  Although I do think the box weapons can be a bit much at times, it still makes it pretty interesting.



Yep I bet whatever new flame those assassins where talking about is unique to the shimon boss and the vongola cut him up to try and get it.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 10, 2010)

I've noticed recently the trend that people think Tsuna and the others are now top-tiers since there journey in the future.

Its true that Tsuna and the others are extremely powerful even more powerful than their 10yrl selves. But thats not to say that there aren't any badguys in the current time line who can challenge them. Let me put it into perspective.

1. Tsuna=15year old kid
2. future arc
3. Tsuna is now a 15year old kid, with the strengh of a grown ass man
So basically a normal 15year old against a 15 year old with a grown mans strengh would definately look like a one sided match.
But pit that same 15 year old against an actual grown man, and the difference becomes insignificant.


----------



## Dagor (Jun 10, 2010)

New Chapter is out

Mediafire


----------



## blackmecca (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow, that's pretty fucked up.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor Yammamoto


----------



## Lupin (Jun 11, 2010)

Yammato's pretty sharp. If only he was less dense though


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 11, 2010)

I wonder who's going to heal Yama.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 11, 2010)

spaZ said:


> There going to suck? Hahahahah there going to be epic I can already see the Shimon family attacking the Vongola. But seriously why the fuck would they still care about something that happened hundreds of years ago and it was done by completely different people, revenge of that caliber is just straight up retarded theres no meaning to it at all just to show off who has a bigger dick.



Plus the reason is a dropped letter


----------



## Lupin (Jun 11, 2010)

It does seem rather pathetic.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 11, 2010)

finally back to action  it was a good fighting scene there was more blood than usual


----------



## Kei (Jun 11, 2010)

Nooo Yamato! Well then the Shima family must want to become Tsuna family


----------



## migukuni (Jun 11, 2010)

even without the letter, a fight is still bound to happen, because of what happened to yama now...


----------



## Kenshiro (Jun 11, 2010)

I predict the Shimon ends up becoming the good guys.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 11, 2010)

I expect Tsuna to flip out and go batshit insane


----------



## Lupin (Jun 11, 2010)

I predict Shimon being the victims and Tsuna becoming the boss to fix everything up


----------



## Kenshiro (Jun 11, 2010)

Chr?me said:


> I predict Shimon being the victims and Tsuna becoming the boss to fix everything up



Its too obvious.


----------



## neostar8710 (Jun 11, 2010)

Kenshiro said:


> Its too obvious.



which is exactly why it'll happen. hahahaha


----------



## Kei (Jun 11, 2010)

I think that Tsuna would use this as a lead way to strenghten his resolve to not become Boss,


----------



## Lupin (Jun 11, 2010)

Just as planned .


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jun 11, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> I think that Tsuna would use this as a lead way to strenghten his resolve to not become Boss,



He can also form a new family to destroy Vongola.


----------



## Kei (Jun 11, 2010)

^ Ahhh good  idea but that goes all the things he been preaching


----------



## *uzumaki-naruto* (Jun 11, 2010)

Canute87 said:


> I wonder who's going to heal Yama.



He's dead........


----------



## samnas (Jun 11, 2010)

Tsuna doesn't want to be mafia because of his friends 

Somebody should remind him how he got these friends in the first place


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 11, 2010)

samnas said:


> Tsuna doesn't want to be mafia because of his friends
> 
> Somebody should remind him how he got these friends in the first place



Tsuna wanted to protect his friends from that world. ironically he's gonna have to. And i hope this teaches yama not to be so naive.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 11, 2010)

Damn! and all of this just for a letter and a Kaoru´s mistake? because it was his mistake to drop the ring.


----------



## migukuni (Jun 12, 2010)

its actually a twist to have one of the main characters in a bloody pulp... without being an illusion


----------



## Lupin (Jun 12, 2010)

I like where this is going though. But not how it's being played out.


----------



## migukuni (Jun 12, 2010)

i think its fine... amano's drawing is becoming a bit depressing... to depict the change of heart


----------



## spaZ (Jun 12, 2010)

Yamamoto got stab in the chest with the buddys hand... Fuck hes not going to be coming back to fight for a little bit I think. I really hope for once in Tsunas life he steps up and just starts throwing punches instead of trying to talk shit out which always ends up not working till the end of the fight.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 12, 2010)

spaZ said:


> Yamamoto got stab in the chest with the buddys hand... Fuck hes not going to be coming back to fight for a little bit I think. I really hope for once in Tsunas life he steps up and just starts throwing punches instead of trying to talk shit out which always ends up not working till the end of the fight.



I bet you anything he still defends shimon. Whats probably going to happen is the Ninth and his guardians are gonna own Shimon and Tsuna will beg for their lives and Ninth will respond "If you wanna save them then you need to take responsibility, use your power as Vongola decimo" or some shit like that and then Tsuna officially accepts being the mafia boss and Shimon becomes his allies for the next arc, Yamamotto will be getting tearful apologies form the guy that just hurt him.


----------



## migukuni (Jun 13, 2010)

that wouldn't be so bad really... but no action for the 10th family? hmmm...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 13, 2010)

I wonder whats going to happne now that Tsuna declined on being the boss


----------



## Lupin (Jun 13, 2010)

Predict away guys .


----------



## son_michael (Jun 13, 2010)

migukuni said:


> that wouldn't be so bad really... but no action for the 10th family? hmmm...



well do you really think the ninth is just gonna stand by and watch Shimon destroy the inheritance ceremony? Tsuna and his guardians have a long way to go before they can match the ninth generation vongola guardians, there just kids...the ninth generation are real mafia men most likely with stronger powers.


I can't wait to see Shimon get their ass kicked for going up against Vongola.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 13, 2010)

Tsuna has already showed the Vongola that he is far above the 9th generation guardians with his new ring...


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 13, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> I wonder whats going to happne now that Tsuna declined on being the boss



It could be the Ninth has a backup candidate or something to that effect. I'm thinking that when the ceremony is about to begin, Tsuna is going to rush to change his decision when he finds out about Yamamoto.


----------



## Mahdi (Jun 14, 2010)

Somehow Tsuna will get tricked into becoming the boss.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jun 14, 2010)

cant wait for the shimon family to get wrecked for attacking the real mafia family, also whats wrong with tsuna hes been to the future if he dosnt become the 10th boss dosnt all the future arc stuff never happen thus meaning byakuran wins...idiot


----------



## blueblip (Jun 14, 2010)

^The entire last arc's villain was about a guy who could communicate with alternate versions of himself across an *infinite* number of timelines...


----------



## Sen (Jun 14, 2010)

Yamamato ;___;  

I think that Tsuna will end up becoming the boss, maybe because it will enable him to help his friends or something.  I kind of liked the idea of him saying no though since it screwed up the Shimon's plans.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jun 14, 2010)

Mahdi said:


> Somehow Tsuna will get tricked into becoming the boss.


That would be the job for Reborn.


----------



## migukuni (Jun 15, 2010)

Mahdi said:


> Somehow Tsuna will get tricked into becoming the boss.



leave that to reborn


----------



## migukuni (Jun 16, 2010)

hey guys where can I get the Reborn OVA subbed?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 17, 2010)

Chapter is out. 

Mediafire ch.39

Damn. Yamamoto got really fucked up.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 17, 2010)

migukuni said:


> leave that to reborn



Reborn didn't even have to do this.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 17, 2010)

chrome was at the hospital too, i dunno how she got informed 
Tsuna now is really pissed off


----------



## Mahdi (Jun 17, 2010)

Can't wait to see the inheritance ceremony!


----------



## Zaru (Jun 17, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> Yamamoto got really fucked up.



He wasn't even in battle mode though.


----------



## samnas (Jun 17, 2010)

So wait, Yamamoto knows Italian ...


----------



## Zaru (Jun 17, 2010)

And can think of some unsuspicious secret hint while bleeding out


----------



## Punpun (Jun 17, 2010)

samnas said:


> So wait, Yamamoto knows Italian ...





Zaru said:


> And can think of some unsuspicious secret hint  while bleeding out



It's a made up by Reborn.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 17, 2010)

Zaru said:


> He wasn't even in battle mode though.



I was talking about his injuries. I know he wasn't in battle mode. Luckily Ryohei was around to save him.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 17, 2010)

Reborn probably made up the "delitto" thing himself. I mean, how the hell would Yamamoto, the most oblivious of the guardians when it comes to the mafia thing, know about the sin?

God, but this arc looks like it will turn into an emo-fest.

Enma: YOU CAN'T UNDERSTAND OUR PAIN, TSUNAYOSHI!!
Tsuna: I WILL STOP YOU FROM HURTING MY FRIENDS AND MAKE YOU MY FRIEND!!

Not that I'm complaining, mind you. I would have liked it more if the Shimon family were just a bunch of ruthless fuckers instead of being a misunderstood, short shrifted family.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 17, 2010)

blueblip said:


> God, but this arc looks like it will turn into an emo-fest.
> 
> Enma: YOU CAN'T UNDERSTAND OUR PAIN, TSUNAYOSHI!!
> Tsuna: I WILL STOP YOU FROM HURTING MU FRIENDS AND MAKE YOU M FRIEND!!



Oh god, I already see the scene 


Enma: YOU CAN'T UNDERSTAND OUR PAIN, TSUNAYOSHI!!
*Tsuna hugs Enma*
Tsuna: It's okay now, I'm here.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 17, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Oh god, I already see the scene
> 
> 
> Enma: YOU CAN'T UNDERSTAND OUR PAIN, TSUNAYOSHI!!
> ...



And the yaoi fangirls go wild !!

Just pray that NOTHING of this sort happens with either Ryohei or Hibari. Otherwise, this thread will be flooded with softcore VongolaxShimon yaoi sets.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 17, 2010)

blueblip said:


> And the yaoi fangirls go wild !!
> 
> Just pray that NOTHING of this sort happens with either Ryohei or Hibari. Otherwise, this thread will be flooded with softcore VongolaxShimon yaoi sets.



Silence! Your already hurting my brain just by saying it!

Those damn Shimon bastards. Even Gokudera was pissed off about this. I can't wait till they get what they deserve..


----------



## Punpun (Jun 17, 2010)

blueblip said:


> And the yaoi fangirls go wild !!
> 
> Just pray that NOTHING of this sort happens with either Ryohei or Hibari. Otherwise, this thread will be flooded with softcore VongolaxShimon yaoi sets.



I'm already praying. :33


----------



## Kei (Jun 17, 2010)

Tsuna is going to kick some ass!!


----------



## emROARS (Jun 17, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG THAT PANEL OF GIOTTO LOOKS EPIC 



blueblip said:


> And the yaoi fangirls go wild !!
> 
> Just pray that NOTHING of this sort happens with either Ryohei or Hibari. Otherwise, this thread will be flooded with softcore VongolaxShimon yaoi sets.



You say that, but the Manga Ka is a yaoi fangirl. :33


----------



## Kei (Jun 17, 2010)

blueblip said:


> And the yaoi fangirls go wild !!
> 
> Just pray that NOTHING of this sort happens with either Ryohei or Hibari. Otherwise, this thread will be flooded with softcore VongolaxShimon yaoi sets.



I feel like doing that lol


----------



## Kenju (Jun 17, 2010)

emROARS said:


> OMG OMG OMG THAT PANEL OF GIOTTO LOOKS EPIC
> 
> 
> 
> You say that, but the Manga Ka is a yaoi fangirl. :33



Gah! Don't scare me like that! There's no way she'll do something like that, she knows this is Shounen Jump after all.......she better know!


----------



## Lupin (Jun 17, 2010)

I kinda expected that.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 17, 2010)

Mandom said:


> I'm already praying. :33





			
				Keiichi Song said:
			
		

> I feel like doing that lol





			
				emROARS said:
			
		

> You say that, but the Manga Ka is a yaoi fangirl.


  I really need to stop coming here so often 

EDIT: @Mandom - You fooled me


----------



## Kei (Jun 17, 2010)

Ahhh but its love lol


----------



## Kenshiro (Jun 17, 2010)

How does Yamamoto know about the Sin?


----------



## Kei (Jun 17, 2010)

I don;'t care as long as i see some shimon ass kick, but mostly that big dude wrote it there


----------



## r0ckman (Jun 17, 2010)

Kenshiro said:


> How does Yamamoto know about the Sin?



He doesn't. He just wrote what he saw on that scrap paper Kaoru dropped.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 17, 2010)

blueblip said:


> I really need to stop coming here so often
> 
> EDIT: @Mandom - You fooled me



Or have I. 

Nah Unfortunately a scene like this is too cliche to not appear in this manga.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 17, 2010)

Moar fights await us


----------



## Kei (Jun 17, 2010)

yay, i wonder if Tsuna will fight Enma, or will it be like in the middle of the fight, Enma starts to cry and Tsuna comforts him with the hug of justice and exceptance


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 17, 2010)

r0ckman said:


> He doesn't. He just wrote what he saw on that scrap paper Kaoru dropped.


Right, for those who didn't notice:


----------



## Kenju (Jun 17, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Right, for those who didn't notice:



Nice looking! Well that's cleared up now.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 17, 2010)

Yay no, delitto just mean crime.  

.... 

Oh okay. yay, it kinda explain this. :33


----------



## TrafalgarLawNSB (Jun 17, 2010)

Yes!! next chapter the ceremony starts i wanna see Vongola vs Shimon! fight, here the last chapter 294 3

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDZdqKCPVLw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 17, 2010)

I hope someone to smash kaoru´s face in the ground


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jun 17, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> I hope someone to smash kaoru?s face in the ground



I want Squalo to kick his ass.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 17, 2010)

Its always the pretty boy


----------



## Lupin (Jun 18, 2010)

If it was really the pretty boy, it'd be Hibari.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 18, 2010)

Chr?me said:


> If it was really the pretty boy, it'd be *Mukuro*.



fixed


----------



## Lupin (Jun 18, 2010)

They look the same to me.


----------



## Kei (Jun 18, 2010)

Mukuro is the more kufufufu evil type hot and Hibari is the, "I'll Bite You To Death" fear but still hot


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 18, 2010)

Chr?me said:


> If it was really the pretty boy, it'd be *Lussuria.*



fixed.
**


----------



## Velocity (Jun 18, 2010)

The Shimon Famiglia had better have some aces up their sleeves, 'cause they have REALLY pissed off Tsuna and he isn't going down to anyone considerably more powerful than Byakuran was.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 19, 2010)

It's a new arc. They're probably more powerful.. Somehow.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 19, 2010)

Lyra said:


> The Shimon Famiglia had better have some aces up their sleeves, 'cause they have REALLY pissed off Tsuna and he isn't going down to anyone considerably more powerful than Byakuran was.



Tsuna's rage will fail once he finds out enma kun is his enemy. The majority of Tsunas "fights" will be whimpering "why do we have to fight?!" until either the 9th's guardians step in and PWN or Tsuna makes a resolution to fight them regardless and he wins


regardless....Shimon will be Tsunas allies in the next arc, id bet money on it.(I'm talking as if the manga will continue after Tsuna becomes boss) Personally, im really hoping 9th gaurdians take Shimon out ruthlessly and Tsuna accepts being the Boss so he can save their lives


----------



## Enigma (Jun 20, 2010)

Holy shit. I just caught up. I never expected that to happen to Yamamoto.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 20, 2010)

son_michael said:


> Tsuna's rage will fail once he finds out enma kun is his enemy. The majority of Tsunas "fights" will be whimpering "why do we have to fight?!" until either the 9th's guardians step in and PWN or Tsuna makes a resolution to fight them regardless and he wins
> 
> 
> regardless....Shimon will be Tsunas allies in the next arc, id bet money on it.(I'm talking as if the manga will continue after Tsuna becomes boss) Personally, im really hoping 9th gaurdians take Shimon out ruthlessly and Tsuna accepts being the Boss so he can save their lives



I'm thinking this.


----------



## Sen (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice chapter, I can't wait to see what will happen at the Ceremony exactly.  But yeah, if there is another arc, they'll probably be on Tsuna's side   But I kind of hope that Tsuna and co. will take them out themselves.  Poor Yamamato ;_;


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Jun 24, 2010)

Spoilers ?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



繼承式當日于城前開始
-Inheritance ceromony starts on that day
龍祥家族也在場
-Tomaso family is present
27被告知山本重傷 再也不能走路
-Tsuna is told that Yamamoto is heavily injured and may not walk again (this part is being debated on, so don't take this too seriously!)
(t/n: T_T Yamamoto...)
繼承式當天的山本是96的幻術
-Yamamoto that appears during the ceromony is Chrome's illusion
D野 瓦利亞也在場
-Dino and Varia are present
斯誇察覺到山本的異樣去問27
-*not sure about this part* They seem to notice an abnormality about Yamamoto so they went to ask Tsuna about it?
會場中51又是滿臉傷的樣子
-Enma shows an upset expression again 
熏盯著山本
-Kaoru stares at Yamamoto
鈴木無言
-Suzuki is silent
27對51說我決定繼承
-Tsuna tells Enma that he has decided to go for the inheritance
殺氣騰騰的18也來場
-An angry Hibari has also come
開始繼承
-Inheritance begins
和283那話的卷頭表紙能聯上
-Almost like spread page of Chapter 283 (can be found at Link removed)

More stuff:
18暴走的原因
-The reason Hibari is angry
在我地盤打傷學生的一定要咬殺
-A student who hurts another student on my territory should be bitten to death
(t/n: I spy some 1880 here~)
瓦利亞除X爹缺席外全員到齊
-Varia is all present with the exception of XANXUS

和9代目谈话的阿纲离开以后
reborn说『…还没有确证,不过，袭击了山本的家族和袭击了奇骨的家族是不同的东西』
→9代目吃惊的画面
-After Tsuna leaves after talking to the Ninth,
Reborn says,"The family which attacked the Geigue family is not the same as the attacker of Yamamoto"
-The Ninth is shocked.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 24, 2010)

New chapter out
Online

Hibari in a suit


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 24, 2010)

Its time


----------



## choperman (Jun 24, 2010)

Loving this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

can't wait for next week

but this chapter has a major downside..... longchamp appeared


----------



## Cash (Jun 24, 2010)

nice chapter, finally about to get things started. ready for the mystery thats surrounding the Shimon family to be uncovered. btw, the last page looks really good, love it


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 24, 2010)

Finally!!! The next week the battle should start


----------



## TrafalgarLawNSB (Jun 24, 2010)

Finally the ceremony begins!, I bet yamammote will have a hard recovery but im sure he will walk again here the new chapter KHR Man 295
ch.39

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifYm37Fr004[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## emROARS (Jun 24, 2010)

Tsuna looked really nice O.o


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2010)

I knew the injury was bad but potential paralysis? 

And something tells me whenever this arcs is animated, Longchamp will be mysteriously absent from the ceremony xD


----------



## spaZ (Jun 24, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> I knew the injury was bad but potential paralysis?
> 
> And something tells me whenever this arcs is animated, Longchamp will be mysteriously absent from the ceremony xD



Well getting stabbed in the stomach with a hand would do some major damage and I wouldn't doubt it was near his spin to.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 24, 2010)

Nah they probaly going to a filler to prolong the start of inheritance arc.
Like let Tsuna know families better. Longchamp filler.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 25, 2010)

They looked badass in a tux.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 25, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Nah they probaly going to a filler to prolong the start of inheritance arc.
> Like let Tsuna know families better. Longchamp filler.



It wouldn't the first time they shown cannon material out of order. Maybe the fact that they're so close to the current manga storyline will give them incentive to go back and introduce some of the manga material they skipped over as well as infuse filler in it.


----------



## Xemnas (Jun 25, 2010)

That last page was awesome. Even Lambo looked cool, in a "I don't know wtf is going on" kind of way.


----------



## Adagio (Jun 25, 2010)

Tsuna looked badass in this chapter. I like.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Loved this chapter.  Tsuna's awesome when he gets serious.


----------



## Pastelduck (Jun 25, 2010)

There is no way this arc is about to end especially with Yamamoto the way he is.  I want him up as quickly as possible!!!


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 25, 2010)

Enma was pretty serious   and finally Hibari san showed up :33


----------



## migukuni (Jun 25, 2010)

naito is gonna be in the inheritance arc, i think he will have a part in this arc or next arc... anyways, cannon material had been inserted here and there in the anime, like shouichi, he was introduced later than in the anime


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 25, 2010)

Hibari in a suit


----------



## samnas (Jun 25, 2010)

^ Yeah, that was like the best moment in the chapter, not the suit but the entrance ...


So Tsuna asks Enma about where he was yesterday, he should've figured it out that Tsuna didn't read his letter ...


----------



## Punpun (Jun 25, 2010)

samnas said:


> So Tsuna asks Enma about where he was yesterday, he should've figured it out that Tsuna didn't read his letter ...



It's a shonen.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 25, 2010)

Okay I'll say it

The mangaka fucked up majorly by not making byakuran and his goonies the final villain

You can't just have the main character rip the ultimate multiversal threat apart and then go back to some butthurt ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like the shimon family

That's not how a story should progress


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 25, 2010)

Before jumping to conclusions watch how it plays out, perhaps they'll turn out to be more broken than you believe


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 25, 2010)

Not liking the arc so far.

But I guess we'll see how it plays out.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 25, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Before jumping to conclusions watch how it plays out, perhaps they'll turn out to be more broken than you believe



That's not the point

Actually it makes the whole thing even worse because canonically, their family and everyone else got raped by Byakuran in all universes

They are just a threat for Vongola, Byakuran was a threat for multiple universes.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 25, 2010)

Zaru said:


> That's not the point
> 
> Actually it makes the whole thing even worse because canonically, their family and everyone else got raped by Byakuran in all universes
> 
> They are just a threat for Vongola, Byakuran was a threat for multiple universes.


And to make matters worse, Yamamoto got ganked by one of these kids. I mean, we're talking about a guy who can fight with people as powerful as the (real) Six Funeral Wreaths. He should have been able to dodge that gank with ease. Or even if he couldn't dodge it, he should've had enough durability to tank it. But no, he's nearly crippled.

It dun make no sense!


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 25, 2010)

BUT HEY, THEM BOYS LOOK PRETTY MAKING NO SENSE, DON'T THEY?


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jun 25, 2010)

Zaru said:


> That's not the point
> 
> Actually it makes the whole thing even worse because canonically, their family and everyone else got raped by Byakuran in all universes
> 
> They are just a threat for Vongola, Byakuran was a threat for multiple universes.


Was it just Byakuran that was a threat or was it Byakuran, the 12 Funeral Wreaths and the hundreds of underlings?


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jun 25, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Okay I'll say it
> 
> The mangaka fucked up majorly by not making byakuran and his goonies the final villain
> 
> ...



This.  

The upcoming fight should be a horrible, terrible stomp in favor of the Vongola.  Byakuran already beat all of these families across a ton of different universes and he and his crew were defeated by Vongola.

Yamamoto got trolled hard.  He beats a full-power Genkishi with a Hell Ring quite easily and I'm supposed to believe he gets caught off guard by someone who is essentially fodder for the main characters at this point in the manga?  That breaks SoD pretty hardcore for me.  

Here's hoping Tsuna beats the shit out of these guys.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 25, 2010)

yeah I have to agree with everybody else here...Yamamotto beign taken out like that was terrible.... ESPECIALLY after he saw the vongola sign crossed out...should have IMMEDIATELY made him wary of that guy....or was his reflexes just beyond suck?

Well w/e....really stupid for these little kids that come from a low family be so ridiculously powerful....especially after Byakuran arc.


----------



## Mahdi (Jun 25, 2010)

Yeah honestly the mangaka should have waited to make Byakuran the villain. It really doesnt make sense in terms if plot progression.


----------



## FanB0y (Jun 25, 2010)

Well apparently the mangaka isn't in to troublesome stuff like plot progression, and logical story telling.  I mean, the Shimon family was close to the Vongola even before Primo's time?  What kind of author even forgets his own verse's history.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 25, 2010)

Where does it says before primos time?

Anyway I like Tsuna taking this stuff seriously even thinking that the real Yamamoto wasn´t there it was good the chapter, and Mammon making a comliment to Chrome was kinda weird


----------



## FanB0y (Jun 25, 2010)

I can't imagine how anyone could miss that.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 26, 2010)

FanB0y said:


> I can't imagine how anyone could miss that.



were missing it because we cant see it(your pic)


----------



## FanB0y (Jun 26, 2010)

son_michael said:


> were missing it because we cant see it(your pic)



There, see it now?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 26, 2010)

So basically the Vongola Family predates Primo....

Perhaps there's more to my theory about demons, perhaps Primo was only the first Human boss of the Vongola or something to that extent. In any case we'll learn more in the following chapters.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 26, 2010)

FanB0y said:


> There, see it now?



i see it now, that's a very nice catch that I totally forgot about.


----------



## FanB0y (Jun 26, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> So basically the Vongola Family predates Primo....



But it totally contradicts what Reborn said about Primo and his guardians coming together as a vigilante group later known as the Vongola family.  Even Primo himself confirmed that during his conversation with Tsuna during the Byakuran fight.

Hmm... maybe the Vongola family and Shimon family Reborn was talking about the scans were actually a household family and not a mafia organization?


----------



## colalight (Jun 26, 2010)

i really : this manga 
and i hate what happed to yamamoto it made my sad yamamoto didn`t deserve this and now he may never walk again


----------



## Lupin (Jun 26, 2010)

I predict Yammato will survive with his legs intact.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 26, 2010)

Of course, could you imagine the manga without a healthy Yamamoto?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 26, 2010)

So, why can't they just heal Yamamoto with a sun flame exactly? wasn't Levi for example badly injured during the future arc, and Lussuria healed him...


----------



## Kuya (Jun 26, 2010)

This arc is getting better and better, i actually can't wait till the next chapter comes out.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 26, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> So, why can't they just heal Yamamoto with a sun flame exactly? wasn't Levi for example badly injured during the future arc, and Lussuria healed him...



Idiot plot ?


----------



## Shika (Jun 26, 2010)

Yamamoto is too awesome to be in this arc... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 So is Hibari, but there he is... Fuck, something dead wrong


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 26, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> So, why can't they just heal Yamamoto with a sun flame exactly? wasn't Levi for example badly injured during the future arc, and Lussuria healed him...



Ryohei tried to heal him but it seems that the injuries were so deep, in other words he is in a worst condition than levi


----------



## Achilles (Jun 27, 2010)

Yamamoto will find some Senzu Beans or something. This manga can't go on without his Shigure Soen. 

Besides he has to get revenge against 40-year-old evil Kuwabara.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 27, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Ryohei tried to heal him but it seems that the injuries were so deep, in other words he is in a worst condition than levi



Levi was nearly dead but he was healed 
i quote Mandom the reason is "idiot plot :33"


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jun 27, 2010)

Maybe they can somehow convince Dr Shamal to treat Yamamoto.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 1, 2010)

Chapter 296 is out


----------



## Pastelduck (Jul 1, 2010)

This arc just has got back on track.  Did you see Tsuna on that last page.  I sense a bad arse chapter coming up.  My guess is that Vongola loses round 1 though but it will be interesting how this arc is shaping up.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 1, 2010)

Fucking hell Emna


----------



## Zaru (Jul 1, 2010)

OrangeJumpsuit1 said:


> This arc just has got back on track.  Did you see Tsuna on that last page.  I sense a bad arse chapter coming up.  My guess is that Vongola loses round 1 though but it will be interesting how this arc is shaping up.



Of course they'll lose round 1. 

But I guess there will be some flashback explaining or something of that sort.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 1, 2010)

LMAO 

"we need this in order to regain our power" 


this is ridiculous, Everyone's gonna get the shit beat out of them unless some unexpected character appears out of know where and bails them out


  Byakugan was a joke compared to these guys


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 1, 2010)

The fact that these guys will somehow possess powerlevels superior to Byakuran's already piss me off. Tsuna should never had brought up the Vongola Box weapons to the present.


----------



## notme (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah, the Ninth and his group look like a little bitches now, and the fact that these kids are so strong is just ridiculous...


----------



## Zaru (Jul 1, 2010)

notme said:


> Yeah, the Ninth and his group look like a little bitches now, and the fact that these kids are so strong is just ridiculous...



They were owned by Byakuran too.

That's the joke - Byakuran owned EVERYONE.

Where were these kids hiding when he took over the world?


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 1, 2010)

notme said:


> Yeah, the Ninth and his group look like a little bitches now, and the fact that these kids are so strong is just ridiculous...


Yeah, they were already being overpowered before the Shimon family used the Sin. After getting their butts kicked, I guess we'll have a history lecture on the Sin and the past between Vongola and Shimon.


----------



## Shika (Jul 1, 2010)

This fucking Shimon bitches...

"Uh, I can break through a super vault in no-time, but I fail at understanding why a kid didn't come to see me after I left a letter in a house with 100 babies... yeah i am awesome"

Shimon = FAIL


----------



## Punpun (Jul 1, 2010)

Wait. Byakura powned the shimon family. Tsuna stomped him. Now, shimon family will stomps the Vongola. 

Power level are messed up.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 1, 2010)

JEOPARDY TIME.

I take "random powerups" for 500.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 1, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Wait. Byakura powned the shimon family. Tsuna stomped him. Now, shimon family will stomps the Vongola.
> 
> Power level are messed up.



With Vongola's Sin, maybe the Shimon can exceed Byakuran's pwnage?


----------



## Shika (Jul 1, 2010)

Which powerup is the best:

A- Anger Management Issues ; B- Plot Ring ; C- That's our shit right in your hands!


----------



## migukuni (Jul 1, 2010)

GUYS! GUYS! GUYS!

BYAKURAN'S ABILITY IS MULTIVERSAL COMMUNICATION, THAT'S HOW HE BEAT EVERYONE NOT BY PURE POWER

WITHOUT HIS MULTIVERSAL COMMUNICATION ABILITY DINO AND SQUALO WOULD BE THE SAME LEVEL AS THE FUNERAL WREATHS OR STRONGER, AS SEEN WHEN DINO FOUGHT DAISY WHERE HE COULD HAVE EASILY ROFLSTOMPED HIM WITH HIS WHIPS


----------



## Shika (Jul 1, 2010)

Uh, you're a bit too Caps...


----------



## migukuni (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeh, coz these people just don't get it when you write in normal caps, they just don't read through it. It's rather irritating for noobs to come here and comment when they don't even know the ability of who they are referring to as "Multiversal threat"

He's a threat because of his hax not because of his power


----------



## Shika (Jul 1, 2010)

Well he bested Mukuro...

And Mukuro is fucking cash


----------



## Zaru (Jul 1, 2010)

migukuni said:


> Yeh, coz these people just don't get it when you write in normal caps, they just don't read through it. It's rather irritating for noobs to come here and comment when they don't even know the ability of who they are referring to as "Multiversal threat"
> 
> He's a threat because of his hax not because of his power



So.

How do you beat people that shit on all types of flames unlike anyone shown before, if you're weaker than them?

Dropping a nuke on them?


----------



## Punpun (Jul 1, 2010)

Hattori~Hanzo said:


> With Vongola's Sin, maybe the Shimon can exceed Byakuran's pwnage?



No. Just think about it. In the future or shimon's family still have the sin or the vongola have the sin. They have both been pownd by Byakuran.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 1, 2010)

Also, migukuni

Byakuran could not beat Tsuna because Tsuna was simply overpowering him. No weird abilities involved. Tsuna did the same as always - only on a (after the powerup) vastly different scale. No knowledge could help him.

If someone is stronger than current Tsuna then he has to be able to overpower Byakuran. Simple as that.


----------



## migukuni (Jul 1, 2010)

ShikaNami said:


> Well he bested Mukuro...
> 
> And Mukuro is fucking cash



he bested illusion mukuro, not real life mukuro, and mukuro isn't exactly the strongest guy in the world. Also has anyone never noticed that vendice is more of a threat than byakuran



Zaru said:


> So.
> 
> How do you beat people that shit on all types of flames unlike anyone shown before, if you're weaker than them?
> 
> Dropping a nuke on them?



your an i-i-t... he probably killed off some of his byakuran's in other universe to get the weakness of the shimon family. That's what he did to Dino, seriously read what byakuran can do before saying his "the strongest villain" or whatot in reborn



Mandom said:


> No. Just think about it. In the future or shimon's family still have the sin or the vongola have the sin. They have both been pownd by Byakuran.



byakuran pawned them because he has the knowledge of billions and trillions of universes, imagine what he can do with that power, seriously. If he found out about what the sin can do for shimon then he would have broken it so shimon wouldn't get that power, and besides, it would also be possible that in byakuran's future, shimon never got the sin in the first place because ring flames was not yet founded


----------



## Punpun (Jul 1, 2010)

So in conclusion, Byakuran arc should have been the last. Meaning that this arc should have occured before this one. 

Edit: for above, Nonsense. Even if you know the weakness of your opponent you can't beat him if you have not the power to do so.

Byakuran was the strongest in the world. Now he is only the second, Tsuna being the first.


----------



## migukuni (Jul 1, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Also, migukuni
> 
> Byakuran could not beat Tsuna because Tsuna was simply overpowering him. No weird abilities involved. Tsuna did the same as always - only on a (after the powerup) vastly different scale. No knowledge could help him.
> 
> If someone is stronger than current Tsuna then he has to be able to overpower Byakuran. Simple as that.



also zaru BYAKURAN HAS BILLIONS OF MINIONS TO USE TO GET KNOWLEDGE!

Against Tsuna he was against him directly if he knew that Tsuna was in a different level he would probably have used someone to overpower him.

Reborn easily grazed byakuran with his gun, and that speaks of how weak byakuran is, that reborn 10 yrs younger is still stronger than him


----------



## migukuni (Jul 1, 2010)

Mandom said:


> So in conclusion, Byakuran arc should have been the last. Meaning that this arc should have occured before this one.
> 
> Edit: for above, Nonsense. Even if you know the weakness of your opponent you can't beat him if you have not the power to do so.
> 
> Byakuran was the strongest in the world. Now he is only the second, Tsuna being the first.



sigh seriously, HE IS NOT THE STRONGEST IN THE UNIVERSE... He was strong because of his "MULTIVERSAL ABILITY" 

If he knows the weakness he can beat him, A GREAT EXAMPLE IS DAISY BEATING DINO, when DINO IS ATLEAST AS STRONG AS HIBARI (he's the sensei), and DAISY NOT KNOWING HIBARI's ABILITY WAS STOMPED LIKE A NOOB, however he easily beat Dino because he knew Dino's attack patterns and abilities

He was able to pass on his intelligence from himself to Daisy about Dino


----------



## Zaru (Jul 1, 2010)

Mandom said:


> So in conclusion, Byakuran arc should have been the last. Meaning that this arc should have occured before this one.


Yes, basically. It would make more sense.


migukuni said:


> also zaru BYAKURAN HAS BILLIONS OF MINIONS TO USE TO GET KNOWLEDGE!
> 
> Against Tsuna he was against him directly if he knew that Tsuna was in a different level he would probably have used someone to overpower him.
> 
> Reborn easily grazed byakuran with his gun, and that speaks of how weak byakuran is, that reborn 10 yrs younger is still stronger than him


"Used someone to overpower him"
How is that supposed to work?

Also has anyone posed a challenge to reborn?

I didn't say Byakuran is the strongest. I said he SHOULD be, considering his threat level being... a LOT larger than those emo kids. Now Shimon pops up out of nowhere without any foreshadowing.

It's like the story's almost over and then someone rips through the manga pages saying HALT I AM THE NEW VILLAIN AND I'M MIRACULOUSLY STRONGER THAN THE ONES BEFORE



migukuni said:


> sigh seriously, HE IS NOT THE STRONGEST IN THE UNIVERSE... He was strong because of his "MULTIVERSAL ABILITY"
> 
> If he knows the weakness he can beat him, A GREAT EXAMPLE IS DAISY BEATING DINO, when DINO IS ATLEAST AS STRONG AS HIBARI (he's the sensei), and DAISY NOT KNOWING HIBARI's ABILITY WAS STOMPED LIKE A NOOB, however he easily beat Dino because he knew Dino's attack patterns and abilities
> 
> He was able to pass on his intelligence from himself to Daisy about Dino


I repeat: He knew all there was about Tsuna, but Tsuna suddenly got stronger. Knowledge. Did. Not. Help. Him. Nobody else could help him.

Shimon is stronger than that, thus no knowledge could have helped Byakuran against Shimon before.

Is it so hard to understand?


----------



## migukuni (Jul 1, 2010)

sigh will i keep on repeating:

Daisy beating Dino
Dino>Hibari
Hibari raping Daisy like stealing candy from a baby

Also you guys put Byakuran in too high an esteem, he was strong because of his hax ability that is owned by the most important person in the world: the sky arcobaleno

Also every manga has stuff like these, just wait for the explanation, or just think about it


----------



## Zaru (Jul 1, 2010)

You don't get the point in the first place.

It's not really about who could beat who, but the story progression.

I repeat:
Shimon are a bunch of butthurt kids who do stupid shit like the letter thing.

Byakuran is an omniversal threat that seeked ultimate power.

It doesn't matter if Shimon is stronger, could beat him in a direct fight or whatever. 
*THEY ARE SISSIES COMPARED TO HIM.*


----------



## migukuni (Jul 1, 2010)

that's completely a turn around from the first way you stated that argument some few pages ago.

We don't know the reason of the Shimon family yet, so I have no comment on that. It's possible that one of the 1st Gen Mist change in power was not including shimon family in the vongola family, making Shimon family, Primo's friends. Or Primo was against Shimon because of their ways, making them just pure bad guys


----------



## Zaru (Jul 1, 2010)

I talked about the wrong story progression multiple times many pages before that.

Anyway, they sure are bad guys. They're a threat for the vongola, and maybe *gasp* for the world.

But as I said, Byakuran was the BIGGER threat. I doubt anyone in KHR can ever become a bigger threat than him.

I don't know why the mangaka put a less important group of villains AFTER him. Maybe it will all make sense later, but right now I just don't get it.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 1, 2010)

Yay as Zaru said It don't matter how powerful Byakuran. Just one thing matter, he is the strongest threat they will ever faced.

Germany, I really don't understand your point. It's Byakuran "hax" that made him their strongest enemy.


----------



## vietnam visa (Jul 1, 2010)

that's completely a turn around from the first way you stated that argument some few pages ago.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 1, 2010)

migukuni said:


> that's completely a turn around from the first way you stated that argument some few pages ago.





vietnam visa said:


> that's completely a turn around from the first way you stated that argument some few pages ago.




            ?


----------



## Punpun (Jul 1, 2010)

It's a dupe.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 1, 2010)

No amount of knowledge can be the shounen main character plot power


----------



## Twinsen (Jul 1, 2010)

Lol migukuni, defending KHR to the very end. Just read the latest chapter and I gotta say WTF? I can somewhat understand that the Sin somehow gave them ultimate power or something, but how the hell did they break into the unbreakable vault while distracting every guardian before getting that power? This is wrong in so many levels.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 1, 2010)

They just are that powerful.


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2010)

They did what?  And people say power levels are fucked in Bleach.


----------



## migukuni (Jul 1, 2010)

Twinsen said:


> Lol migukuni, defending KHR to the very end. Just read the latest chapter and I gotta say WTF? I can somewhat understand that the Sin somehow gave them ultimate power or something, but how the hell did they break into the unbreakable vault while distracting every guardian before getting that power? This is wrong in so many levels.





Mandom said:


> They just are that powerful.





Vault said:


> They did what?  And people say power levels are fucked in Bleach.



*ITS BECAUSE THEY HAVE DIFFERENT RING FLAMES!

OMG ARE WE READING THE SAME MANGA HERE?*

and no, i don't have a dupe, I would have been long banned


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2010)

Migukuni  If they did have different flames and such power houses, how come they werent in the future?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 1, 2010)

In before "Because Byakuran found some kind of weakness in one of 12049104 parallel universes"


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2010)

Lol that would be  bullshit. 

Seriously power levels are forever fucked.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 1, 2010)

Of course, Byakuran just poisoned everyone's food.


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2010)

Or maybe Byakuran destroyed the Sin before Shimon could get to it  But it still wouldn't make sense since Byakuran's flames cant crack the safe


----------



## Zaru (Jul 1, 2010)

Shimon was stronger before getting the sin.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 1, 2010)

In reality shimon's family are like the man behind the man. It was all a scheme from them to gain even more power. (IE Byakuran was a mere piece in a greater scheme)


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2010)

Zaru, Really? 

Im really trying to make sense of this but if what you say is true. It makes no sense whatsoever. Tsuna should be able to babyshake Emna (sp) but he shall struggle.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 1, 2010)

Then again if they were so strong they could have just walked into the Vongola base to take the sin before the manga even started.

BUT VILLAINS HAVE DOWN SYNDROME ANYWAY


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2010)

Guess will have to wait for Tsuna v Emna.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 1, 2010)

Wait, why did they destroy the fake Sin and then right away went to the safe?

And I think they knew that their enemies had a new type of flame, didn't they? so why did they still hid the Sin in a giant safe in the next room, thinking that no one can break it using any of the regular known flames?...


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2010)

Destroying the fake was a distraction.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 1, 2010)

You see if they looked underneath the underneath they'd have put a deadly poison in the vault and the 9th would keep the real sin in his pocket.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 1, 2010)

That'd be some epic trolling if the real vault contained some kind of poison that Enma just happily poured on his arm


----------



## migukuni (Jul 1, 2010)

Vault said:


> Migukuni  If they did have different flames and such power houses, how come they werent in the future?





Vault said:


> Lol that would be  bullshit.
> 
> Seriously power levels are forever fucked.





Vault said:


> Or maybe Byakuran destroyed the Sin before Shimon could get to it  But it still wouldn't make sense since Byakuran's flames cant crack the safe





Edward Newgate said:


> Wait, why did they destroy the fake Sin and then right away went to the safe?
> 
> And I think they knew that their enemies had a new type of flame, didn't they? so why did they still hid the Sin in a giant safe in the next room, thinking that no one can break it using any of the regular known flames?...





Vault said:


> Destroying the fake was a distraction.



They have different flames, that is already a definite, its possible that byakuran fucked up the timeline when he played with his multiverse, since technically ring flames and boxes shouldn't be present yet. Thus making a completely different universe

regarding the vault, it could be that it was made for that sole purpose, In byakuran's alternate verse, that vault probably did not exist. Anyway just because the enemy has unknown power doesn't stop the good guys from trying to protect something with a greater power that might stop the bad guys even if their power is unknown, so yeh the vault isn't a question of why it is there


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 1, 2010)

Byakuran probably knew every single family's strengths and weaknesses inside out. Sometimes you don't win through sheer power but clever strategy. The good old teleport-them-to-a-deserted-island-and-nuke-em trick does wonders. :ho


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 1, 2010)

Enma looked realy fucking brutal with that right arm of his. This chapter was really good.


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2010)

When in doubt, throw them into space.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 1, 2010)

Gunners said:


> You see if they looked underneath the underneath they'd have put a deadly poison in the vault and the 9th would keep the real sin in his pocket.



That would be epic. More so it should have been some grape soda instead to fuck with Shimon.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 1, 2010)

The mangaka wrote herself in a corner with this one, but I guess this is what happens when you actually pay attention to the story in KHR and not read it for the characters like the abundant shounen-ai fangirls do. Despite this I can't wait for someone to slap the shit out of these Simon ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) but know Tsuna will screw it up somehow


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 1, 2010)

I swear, the power levels are even more fucked up than in Bleach


----------



## samnas (Jul 1, 2010)

Honestly, i can't see Simons losing that easily right after they are introduced as the villains and we don't even know what their powers are ...

Looking forward to another powerup/training for the Vongolas ...


----------



## Punpun (Jul 1, 2010)

It would be redundant. Tsuna will pown them but there is in reality the Man behind the man aka Byakuran.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 1, 2010)

lol shitty plot got shittier
This new arc is completely in contradiction in terms with the Future arc, Vongola powers have been again dehyped 
The vault with 9 dying flames as shield got trolled 

Enma looks really good


----------



## Pastelduck (Jul 1, 2010)

Tthe Future arc was really about the vongola/Mare/Archebelo relationships.  I think the "sin" arc will be how vongola/Shimne ring relationship which my guess would be an explaination of the vongola rings and how they were created.  Also I think that the Shimon rings weren't as powerful but just didn't use the 7 attributes which is why they could get past those powers in the safe.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 1, 2010)

incoming demon arc after this clusterfuck is cleaned up.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 1, 2010)

Anyway Enma is the same as Tsuna in his powers, c´mmon a Flame on his head and weird gloves?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Anyway Enma is the same as Tsuna in his powers, c?mmon a Flame on his head and weird gloves?



false Alarm.the transformation is not complete.
They DYFs seem to be mixture of something.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 1, 2010)

oh you mean those circles around him?


----------



## Xemnas (Jul 1, 2010)

Lol @ bringing handguns to a battle like this.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 1, 2010)

Xemnas said:


> Lol @ bringing handguns to a battle like this.



Who said there just normal hand guns?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 1, 2010)

Xemnas said:


> Lol @ bringing handguns to a battle like this.



I was expecting something along the lines of Xanxus when those guns were brought out.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 2, 2010)

anyway it should be like this


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 2, 2010)

they shoul just kiss n get it over with


----------



## Vault (Jul 2, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> anyway it should be like this



Is that officially?


----------



## TrafalgarLawNSB (Jul 2, 2010)

woo Emma use the blood of the sin and use in his ring! he has gloves like Tsunaaa here the chapter in case u dont see it yet
 ch.39
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpW9irwEwmQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## silly (Jul 3, 2010)

This was one chapter, no one even fought and you talk about power levels. The shit should be explained, about breaking that box.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 3, 2010)

Anyone else think that Tsuna and them will end up having different attributes down the road to fight these fuckers? If 7 flames all combined together couldn't stop them from getting into the box then yeah there going to need some new weapons or something.


----------



## greenmuffins (Jul 4, 2010)

OrangeJumpsuit1 said:


> Also I think that the Shimon rings weren't as powerful but just didn't use the 7 attributes which is why they could get past those powers in the safe.



The Elements of Captain Planet?

anyways they are gonna need something to even stand a chance against Tsuna, aka the man who beat up the complete ruler of the future


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 4, 2010)

I think the Shimon family's flames are anti-Vongola or has opposite attributes. That's why they were are to nullify the Vongola flames easily.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 4, 2010)

Hattori~Hanzo said:


> I think the Shimon family's flames are anti-Vongola or has opposite attributes. That's why they were are to nullify the Vongola flames easily.



The Vongola's flames are based aroung the weather and its attributes (rain, thunder, mist, etc.). It could be that Shimon's rings are based upon the stars and such. I could see these guys having ridiculously haxxed flames but never enough power behind them to actually be a serious threat to stronger mafia families until now.


----------



## Sen (Jul 5, 2010)

I suppose the final battle will end up being later then, but I still hope that Tsuna manages to do some damage after they nearly killed Yamamoto


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> The Vongola's flames are based aroung the weather and its attributes (rain, thunder, mist, etc.). It could be that Shimon's rings are based upon the stars and such. I could see these guys having ridiculously haxxed flames but never enough power behind them to actually be a serious threat to stronger mafia families until now.



Well, they did seem stronger than the 9th's guards already. And unless I missed something, those should be pretty decent.


----------



## blueblip (Jul 5, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Well, they did seem stronger than the 9th's guards already. And unless I missed something, those should be pretty decent.


Well, I can't really imagine the 9th's guards being all that strong if box tech and non-sky flame usage is still in it's infancy. So I can live with Shimon being stronger than the 9th's guards (they could have secretly discovered flame usage by themselves, or some other such reason).

They had better have supremely haxxed flame techs, though, if they get to fight on equal footing with the Tsuna and co.


----------



## Sen (Jul 5, 2010)

Logically shouldn't Tsuna's family not stand a chance if the 9th's isn't strong enough though?


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2010)

10th generation should be > Since they have the real form of the Vongola rings or is that only Tsuna?


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 5, 2010)

Xemnas said:


> Lol @ bringing handguns to a battle like this.



Well thats all that Reborn uses


----------



## migukuni (Jul 6, 2010)

i doubt pre-power up shimon family is stronger than the 9th and his guardians


----------



## Achilles (Jul 8, 2010)

is out. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: _last page spoiler_ 





Henshin Armor. :ho and lots of dying will flames.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder wat the 7 different flames will be?
Obviously, Enma is Earth
im thinking, sand, grass/plants, metal, insects, rock
Or they could juss be elements.
Whatever the case may be, the fact that they have different flames was well played, but what annoys me is that if there wat different flames other then the 7, shouldnt that have been known, or was is literally ONLY the shimon fam that could use those 7


----------



## shadowlords (Jul 8, 2010)

Blah blah blah hurry up and show me Hibari bite them all to death already


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 8, 2010)

I like that the reason they don't exist in the future is because the Earth Quake never happened.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice to have some explanation on things at last. I bet what happened between the Shimon and Vongola's first generation is another silly misunderstanding like what happened to Tsuna and Enma.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 8, 2010)

Chances for the "betrayal" of the first being just another misunderstanding: 100%


----------



## Achilles (Jul 8, 2010)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Lava? Sand? What would an earth equivalent of a mist illusionist/guardian be? 

Some of there attributes are pretty arbitrary. Like cloud and storm, sun to a lesser extent. So I guess it could be anything.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 8, 2010)

Adelheid 

Man that was freaking exciting! But man Shimon Primo had a harsh end 0.o. I gotta admit, they look badass as hell..


----------



## Zaru (Jul 8, 2010)

Does anyone in the present, aside from Vongola, have box weapons?


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't see how they could.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 8, 2010)

I hope that's their way to victory then. But Enma saw Tsuna's box weapon and didn't seem overly concerned.


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Jul 8, 2010)

Zaru said:


> I hope that's their way to victory then. But Enma saw Tsuna's box weapon and didn't seem overly concerned.



Actually that is probably the only time we have seen a reaction out of Enma.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 8, 2010)

Zaru said:


> I hope that's their way to victory then. But Enma saw Tsuna's box weapon and didn't seem overly concerned.



I don't think box weapons really are a factor in this fight. The most powerful Sky guardians box weapons are still essentially just the weapons the first guardians used with a few extra abilities while they do have some other weapons they aren't nearly as powerful aside from Sistema  C.A.I. 

The Shimon family appear to also have the weapons the first Shimon guardians used and probably with there own extra abilities so they really should be roughly on an equal footing.

Anyway god I hope the whole Primo incident isn't another misunderstanding as it would actually give some depth to his character and the arc as a whole. Obviously it won't have occured the same way as the shimon family told it but at the very least turn it into some along the lines of "the needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few".


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 8, 2010)

Enma is so badass. I like him over Byakuran already. pek


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 8, 2010)

Hattori~Hanzo said:


> Enma is so badass. I like him over Byakuran already. pek



I feel the same way.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 8, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> I feel the same way.



True, though his personality is essentially the same as a permanent dying will Tsuna. Cold fury pretty much sums up most of his personality

I really hope that by Enma's statement of gathering the Mafia would under him will cause split through the Mafia world with each family deciding who to side with causing a world wide war. Since we really didn't see much of the other families in the future arc and this would be a perfect way to show case them considering this will probably be the last arc.


----------



## Soulme (Jul 8, 2010)

i am actually surprisez about this....the arc started really, really slow....but now it's got so interesting in such a small period of time.

about the attributes of the earth i will draw paralles between them and the sky...(these are just guesses)

sky=>earth
rain=>lake/sea/river
cloud=>lava/volcano (you know....nothing can get close to a volcano/lava)
mist=sand (as you can sea illusions in a desert)
sun=gems (as in gem stones...cause i have really no idea what to put here)
lightning => no idea whatsoever
storm = sandstorm (really unispired here as well)


----------



## Zaru (Jul 8, 2010)

Lol @ Sandstorm flame


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 8, 2010)

Omg! Unknown Rings come out magically because of an earthquake? 
lol  KHR is neck to neck with Bleach


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Jul 8, 2010)

So behind in this anime... I was last watching Hibari's fight... when he just switched in with his 10 years younger self... my goodness... I'm effing behind... D:


----------



## Aeon (Jul 8, 2010)

So they really do have flames related to the earth.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Jul 8, 2010)

just by what you just said... it sounds like I'm miles far behind in this anime just by the scientifically ridiculous concept of materializing flames from the earth... hmmm


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 8, 2010)

So when do the Cervello get into this?


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 8, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> So when do the Cervello get into this?



In all honesty they really really shouldn't be in this arc as their story should of finished in the Future arc. This is supposedly a Mafia war so no games should be involved in it but I can't shake the feeling they will be with some convoluted mystery involving the Earth rings. Urgh


----------



## migukuni (Jul 8, 2010)

Bubi said:


> Omg! Unknown Rings come out magically because of an earthquake?
> lol  KHR is neck to neck with Bleach



GO DIE HATER! 
If you haven't notice your the first one to complain, better yet stop reading KHR, tsk



Spirit King said:


> In all honesty they really really shouldn't be in this arc as their story should of finished in the Future arc. This is supposedly a Mafia war so no games should be involved in it but I can't shake the feeling they will be with some convoluted mystery involving the Earth rings. Urgh



Cervello will be in it later, they're always there


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 8, 2010)

So that means then that this earthquake will be used a trigger to many other events. it seems that the future has changed might be for the worse.


----------



## Will Smith (Jul 8, 2010)

That explains why the Shimon weren't relevant in the future, in that time-line the earthquake never happened.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 8, 2010)

Okay, that point was cleared up then. I take back that it makes no sense for shimon to be beaten up in the future.

Although "They popped out of some earth crack" isn't the best explanation, at least there IS one.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 8, 2010)

Bubi said:


> Omg! Unknown Rings come out magically because of an earthquake?
> lol  KHR is neck to neck with Bleach



 

and they have power to rival the Vongolas


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 8, 2010)

Diamond Flame could be an equivalent of the Lighting Flame (which is the hardest flame, isn't it? and the diamond is the hardest mineral...)


----------



## migukuni (Jul 8, 2010)

diamond is possible, im thinking sun flame to be rock flame or something (weird, rock flame lol)... something that protects the earth?


----------



## Vault (Jul 8, 2010)

Bubi said:


> Omg! Unknown Rings come out magically because of an earthquake?
> lol  KHR is neck to neck with Bleach



Dude it makes sense, the earthquake defiled the Shimon grave thus found out about the rings.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 8, 2010)

This Chapter IS AMAZING TO THE EXTREME
IT HAS EMOTION STORY PASSION AND FLAMING EXCITEMENTS

Cervellos I know you are behind this.But First things first. The fact that Reborn doesnt know nothing,means this will be unpredictable.This is what War is about,I felt more exciting than i was for Varia Arc. Its EARTH VS Sky. So I am guessing the 7 Earth flames have attributes too so the elements?  Water,Fire,Wood,Earth.Wind,Metal,Rock. MAYBE Something else. I guess some how they will be separated into groups or individuals for fights. Tsuna might not face Enma right away.They probaly get back up aswell. Reborn might fight aswell, I am up for that Reborn in full battle. Shimon Ancestor probaly was a evil person and the story got twisted and Shimon doesnt know a thing  about what really happened.
Atleast the outcome is predictable,But its 6v7 . iTS EITHER YAMAMOTO SUPRISE RETURN! OR REBORN TAKES THE PLACE.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 8, 2010)

We need to see Reborn fight all out.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 8, 2010)

The problem is that (taking exception from the Hell rings ), all the rings and boxes system was based on the Sky attributes, The trenisette (Vongola's, Arcobaleno's, Mare's), the Cavallone and all the other fodder families had sky attributes.Now it came out of nowhere (sorry not nowhere but out from the underground ) this Earth property,imo it's fuzzy with the rest of the manga.

And i'm not an hater, i loved KHR since the first hilarious volumes till the first half of the Future arc, after that it became creepy (a good villain like Byakuran got seriously trolled).
Although I'm still reading for the Mukuro and Hibari badassery


----------



## Zaru (Jul 8, 2010)

Kagutsuchi said:


> We need to see Reborn fight all out.



Never gonna happen.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 8, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Never gonna happen.



theres no such thing as never


----------



## Vault (Jul 8, 2010)

Bubi said:


> The problem is that (taking exception from the Hell rings ), all the rings and boxes system was based on the Sky attributes, The trenisette (Vongola's, Arcobaleno's, Mare's), the Cavallone and all the other fodder families had sky attributes.Now it came out of nowhere (sorry not nowhere but out from the underground ) this Earth property,imo it's fuzzy with the rest of the manga.
> 
> And i'm not an hater, i loved KHR since the first hilarious volumes till the first half of the Future arc, after that it became creepy (a good villain like Byakuran got seriously trolled).
> Although I'm still reading for the Mukuro and Hibari badassery



Ofcourse no one will know about something that has been buried for centuries, the earthquake is what brought them out. As we all know them coming from the future is whats gonna totally change the time lines because in the future we saw the older generation of the 10th never travelled to the future so the earthquake that was caused by their return would never happen thus the rings would have stayed hidden in the grave.


----------



## captain awesome (Jul 8, 2010)

Vault said:


> Ofcourse no one will know about something that has been buried for centuries, the earthquake is what brought them out. As we all know them coming from the future is whats gonna totally change the time lines because in the future we saw the older generation of the 10th never travelled to the future so the earthquake that was caused by their return would never happen thus the rings would have stayed hidden in the grave.



But still, rings only enhance the flames, the don't create them. The rings were buried but the flames have always been there. It doesn't really make sence that we wouldn't have seen them rings or not. This is the stuff I expect from a movie not from the manga.


----------



## Vault (Jul 8, 2010)

I know that part is silly but i think the flames are Shimon exclusive and only work with the ring.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 8, 2010)

Vault said:


> I know that part is silly but i think the flames are Shimon exclusive and only work with the ring.



It actually does kinda make sense and I don't think the flames are necessarily Shimon exclusive. Think about storm and rain flames etc you wouldn't know if you had a storm attribute inside you unless you used a storm ring to manifest the flame as shown by Gokudera. He had no idea he had other attributes until he used different attributes rings. 

I think it's the same for Earth attrinutes. Other families have them they just don't have the rings to be able use them. It's probably likely during the time of primo other earth attribute rings did exist but the Shimon's much like the Vongola had the best quality rings which set them apart. After the Shimon's fall from grace use of such rings were probably frowned upon and thus use of the Earth attribute rings died out.


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Jul 8, 2010)

We have only been introduced indepth to Sky ring famililes so far (Vongola, Mare, Arcobaleno). Just because these traits activate sky attributes doesn't mean it can't activate other flames based on other traits the same person has. Mukuro can activate sky and hell atributes.

If anything the Earth rings are the first introduction into different genealogies of rings.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 8, 2010)

However the Shimon's were very lucky to find the rings among the mess caused by the hearthquake, they were more lucky than Yagami Light finding the Death Note or Dio Brando discovering the powers of his mask


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 8, 2010)

I've been following this manga for quit some time and it's been good to me so far. I got a feeling Reborn will order Tsuna to pull back because Tsuna has alot to talk about with Primo and gain more knowledge about what exactly happened to Shimon, more details on Sin and the Earth flames rings that was kept secret from the future Vongola bosses and Arcobaleno as well.


----------



## YnoT (Jul 8, 2010)

A thought on sin, do you think it contains the blood of shimon??


----------



## blueblip (Jul 8, 2010)

^It most likely is Shimon Primo's blood. But the reason it was being passed on will be something like, "Vongola Primo kept the blood to cherish his friendship with Shimon and so that Vongola will never forget the debt they owe to the Shimon family."


----------



## Xemnas (Jul 8, 2010)

Kagutsuchi said:


> We need to see Reborn fight all out.



Reborn is too godly. He'd solo the whole verse in his baby form, let alone as an adult.


----------



## blueblip (Jul 8, 2010)

I wouldn't mind Reborn fighting even if he schools somebody in one panel. That would honestly satisfy me.


----------



## Shade (Jul 8, 2010)

I think we'll get a touching backstory akin to what blueblip is saying. Something about how the blood was kept as a token of their friendship/memories and the sacrifice the Shimon boss made for the Vongola. Anyway, I like how this arc so far is less battle-centric and has some actual plot.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 8, 2010)

I just have 3 things to say
1.-So Enma is just opposite to Tsuna?
2.- Adelheid was so damn sexy!!
3.-What´s up with that so it means there ain´t boxes for them?


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> theres no such thing as never



Reborn is similar to Naruto's Itachi and One Piece's Whitebeard. We'll probably never see him go at full power. Itachi was sick and blind, Whitebeard was sick, old and had a sword lodged in him.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 8, 2010)

blueblip said:


> ^It most likely is Shimon Primo's blood. But the reason it was being passed on will be something like, "Vongola Primo kept the blood to cherish his friendship with Shimon and so that Vongola will never forget the debt they owe to the Shimon family."



LMAO, this is a experienced manga reader right here, the odds of this happening are like 90% out of 100


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 8, 2010)

blueblip said:


> ^It most likely is Shimon Primo's blood. But the reason it was being passed on will be something like, "Vongola Primo kept the blood to cherish his friendship with Shimon and so that Vongola will never forget the debt they owe to the Shimon family."


And then we find out that the annihilation of the Shimon family is not the fault of the Vongola but an outside party who tricked the Shimon family to believe it was the Vongola, Tsuna forgives Enma and they become allies and the Shimon Family stays with Tsuna and everyone at school. The End, there I just saved you ten chapters worth of bullshit


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 8, 2010)

It's clear as crystal on how this arc will end


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 8, 2010)

please Amano don't make an end with Tsuna and Enma hugging each other 
make them kiss


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 8, 2010)

Lambo is about to smack some bitch up


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 8, 2010)

I wish 25 yo Lambo showed up, it would make the manga great again.


----------



## TrafalgarLawNSB (Jul 8, 2010)

yeee the seven flames of earth??? like metal or sand hahah i wonder what they are
here chapter 297 here is chapter 8

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtSQdhdrayQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't really care how this arc ends just as long as we get some good fights.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 9, 2010)

If Amano had any balls she would have Tsuna end up manning up and just fucking taking these Shimon fucks out. Like seriously who gives a shit about something that happened 400 years ago and takes it out on a different generation of people that have absolutely no real connection to the first generation other then being guardians.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 9, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> 2.- Adelheid was so damn sexy!!



More Adelheid, less everything else


----------



## Zaru (Jul 9, 2010)

I dunno

Adelheid's boobs look about three times too big for her


----------



## Gunners (Jul 9, 2010)

This manga feels like captain planet and the business between first is likely the same as the business between both 10s. An innocent mistake.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 9, 2010)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> I don't really care how this arc ends just as long as we get some good fights.



I'd be half surprised if Tsuna didn't just wreck them all... After pummelling Byakuran effortlessly, do the Shimon family really stand a chance against him as long as he has Natsu? But Tsuna obviously won't wipe them out, since it'll all be a big misunderstanding and there'll be a big "we're sorry" moment afterwards and Tsuna will use his position as Vongola Decimo to reinstate the Shimon family and everything will work out fine and dandy.


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Jul 9, 2010)

I expect Enma to kick ass this next chapter. I think that the emotions that emphasize the Earth will be dark emotions; betrayal (Enma), loneliness (Kaoru), hatred (Adelheid), broken hearted/lover's scorn (Julie), ego-centric (Koyo), (Rauji I have no idea) etc etc 

I don't think Byakuran's power will be comparable because I don't think his emotions ever matched what the Sky attribute is really about.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jul 9, 2010)

So basically the reason why the Shimon family was presumably beaten so easily in every future in the Future Arc was that they were just weak until they got the Shimon family rings which came up in an earthquake due to the effects of the end of the Future Arc.

Okay, I can kind of buy that.  I still want Tsuna to beat the shit out of them though.  No one insults Primo and gets away with it.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 9, 2010)

Bubi said:


> please Amano don't make an end with Tsuna and Enma hugging each other
> make them kiss


Why?  I'm sure doujin are already being drawn as we type.


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 9, 2010)

SasukeOfUchiha06 said:


> I expect Enma to kick ass this next chapter. I think that the emotions that emphasize the Earth will be dark emotions; betrayal (Enma), loneliness (Kaoru), hatred (Adelheid), broken hearted/lover's scorn (Julie), ego-centric (Koyo), (Rauji I have no idea) etc etc
> 
> I don't think Byakuran's power will be comparable because I don't think his emotions ever matched what the Sky attribute is really about.



I don't know, Millefiore was pretty haxed with their final boxes, at least two of them could regenerate body parts and you have Ghost who could steal Shimons flames unless Enma can steal flames like Tsuna to counter Ghost's ability.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 9, 2010)

This flames is a mystery
until everything is explained , we are more clueless than the characters


----------



## Pastelduck (Jul 10, 2010)

My guess is that this chapter messed with Tsuna resolve and won't want to fight them with their full power.  Still I have to belive that there is a good change 1st Vongola boss will make an appearance.


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Jul 10, 2010)

OrangeJumpsuit1 said:


> My guess is that this chapter messed with Tsuna resolve and won't want to fight them with their full power.  Still I have to belive that there is a good change 1st Vongola boss will make an appearance.



This arc started not so long ago, a conversation with the Vongola Primo will be something done later in a calmer situation. Right now Suna needs to protect the families and guests.

I'm more worried about Vongola Nono's safety in this battle. Can Suna ever forgive the Shimon if Nono dies here? What kind of ripple effect would that have with the other families watching Suna fail.


----------



## TrafalgarLawNSB (Jul 10, 2010)

Where the hell is Tsuna dad he didint show at the ceremony of his only son!! haha Where is he?


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 10, 2010)

TrafalgarLawNSB said:


> Where the hell is Tsuna dad he didint show at the ceremony of his only son!! haha Where is he?



Yeah i know, he did play a role in the mafia. Maybe he's the real ninth and Tsuna's gramps is the eighth boss, that would be a good plot twist.


----------



## Serp (Jul 10, 2010)

You know when Adeheild was fighting Hibari on before they saw her flames, and Yamma got attacked we also saw flames, that prooves Shimon had flames even then and if they could manifest them without rings, like Xanxus and the Vongola bosses. That puts their power into perspective as not even Tsuna's guardians nor Milliefiore could do.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 10, 2010)

They are able to use they power and fully until shimon primos blood is added


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 10, 2010)

TrafalgarLawNSB said:


> Where the hell is Tsuna dad he didint show at the ceremony of his only son!! haha Where is he?



He was on a travel, wasn't he? 
or maybe Amano forgot him


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 10, 2010)

Maybe he's bringing CEDEF with him on the investigation and come back later for back up


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 10, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Maybe he's bringing CEDEF with him on the investigation and come back later for back up



it's better if he would bring Lal Mirch with him


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2010)

See, this arc could be made awesome if Tsuna said something along the lines of:

"Yeah, I really don't give a shit what happened with Vongola Primos. Maybe we could've resolved this peacefully, but you betrayed our trust and nearly killed Yamamoto before outright betraying us. So, Fuck you."

And then the Vongola wreck some shit and leave.

But alas.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 10, 2010)

Awaits the day when Tsuna possesed by Evil........

Mukuro you know yeah.......


----------



## son_michael (Jul 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> See, this arc could be made awesome if Tsuna said something along the lines of:
> 
> "Yeah, I really don't give a shit what happened with Vongola Primos. Maybe we could've resolved this peacefully, but you betrayed our trust and nearly killed Yamamoto before outright betraying us. So, Fuck you."
> 
> ...




go read senen if that's what you want, Berserk is a great choice.


----------



## Soulme (Jul 11, 2010)

does anyone else think that the purpose of the real vongola rings (you know ...primo mentioned something about tsuna understaning the true meaning behind the rings)... has something to do with the shimon family?

i don't know if this has been mentioned before...., it could be interesting, considering that primo's family was the only one to use the real form of the rings


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 11, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> I wish 25 yo Lambo showed up, it would make the manga great again.



That's incredible overkill


----------



## spaZ (Jul 11, 2010)

We better see the 10 year lambo here soon so we can actually find out what happens in the future and maybe get a better idea whats to come. Not to mention 20 year old lambo will be epic now with the future changed and everything.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 11, 2010)

Soulme said:


> does anyone else think that the purpose of the real vongola rings (you know ...primo mentioned something about tsuna understaning the true meaning behind the rings)... has something to do with the shimon family?
> 
> i don't know if this has been mentioned before...., it could be interesting, considering that primo's family was the only one to use the real form of the rings



Protect friends with the rings. And Use Nakama Punch if necessary


----------



## Sen (Jul 11, 2010)

Soulme said:


> does anyone else think that the purpose of the real vongola rings (you know ...primo mentioned something about tsuna understaning the true meaning behind the rings)... has something to do with the shimon family?
> 
> i don't know if this has been mentioned before...., it could be interesting, considering that primo's family was the only one to use the real form of the rings



Well it seems like the rings are connected somehow anyway, hopefully they'll find a way to use the Sky rings effectively against the Earth rings soon.

I bet that the Shimon family was tricked by someone else and that's the only reason that Primo didn't help them or something, since I'm sure that he wouldn't do that either.  

I do hope that Tsuna and the others take revenge for Yamamato soon though


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 11, 2010)

I would like to see and know more about the Cervello. I figured they would show up with this fight taking place as judges. I wouldn't mind seeing an arc dedicated to them.


----------



## Sen (Jul 11, 2010)

Dreamer said:


> I would like to see and know more about the Cervello. I figured they would show up with this fight taking place as judges. I wouldn't mind seeing an arc dedicated to them.



Yeah so far they've been pretty mysterious, perhaps in the future we will get to see more of them.  One of the things that I don't like that much about this arc is how there are 7 villains who match up so well with the main characters, since it seems so unlikely that would happen as often as it does in KHR


----------



## migukuni (Jul 12, 2010)

cervello will be shown to be the makers of the tri-ni-sette (or maybe the maids -caretaker- of the rings)


----------



## Velocity (Jul 12, 2010)

Sen said:


> Well it seems like the rings are connected somehow anyway, hopefully they'll find a way to use the Sky rings effectively against the Earth rings soon.



I'm starting to think that whatever the Vongola Rings do, the Shimon Rings do the exact opposite. Dischord instead of Harmony, Chaos instead of Tranquillity, Deconstruction instead of Construction. That sort of thing. 

It would explain why the Shimon Rings aren't part of the Tri-Ni-Set, yet are "powerful" enough to be considered equal to the Vongola Rings - since their Flames do what no normal Flame can do, only the strongest of the Sky Flames can actually do more than just cancel out the effect or be cancelled out themselves. Perhaps the disruptive nature of the Shimon Rings is the very reason why they were sealed away with the Primo - they weren't too strong, but simply too dangerous.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 13, 2010)

I wonder what will happen when Tsuna inevitably Zero Point absorbs the Earth flames.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 13, 2010)

Vongola Rings Breaks
All Guardians is defeated
Julie Kidnaps Chrome


----------



## itachi0982 (Jul 13, 2010)

So far im at the end of the vongola rings arc and im feeling like the manga just gets better and better. And Where im at now Takeshi kept on thinking that the mafia thing is all just a game but after him fighting Squalo and pretty much the whole vongola rings arc im wondering if he realizes that its all real. Somebody help me?


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Jul 13, 2010)

Wrath said:


> I wonder what will happen when Tsuna inevitably Zero Point absorbs the Earth flames.



I am not sure you can Zero point the Earth flames. From my understanding Zero point is still a manipulation of the Sky flames and the other attributes associated with Sky. 

If they could Zero point, then Enma and Tsuna would just zero point each other over and over.


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 13, 2010)

WSJ Preview

Awesome, looks like we get a color page this week.:33


----------



## Twinsen (Jul 13, 2010)

What's this talk about 10y and 25y old Lambo 
Baby Lambo is way cooler than those sissies.


----------



## Serp (Jul 13, 2010)

Twinsen said:


> What's this talk about 10y and 25y old Lambo
> Baby Lambo is way cooler than those sissies.



I almost negged you for that.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorry I couldn't help myself and Negged


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Jul 13, 2010)

Lyra said:


> I'm starting to think that whatever the Vongola Rings do, the Shimon Rings do the exact opposite. Dischord instead of Harmony, Chaos instead of Tranquillity, Deconstruction instead of Construction. That sort of thing.
> 
> It would explain why the Shimon Rings aren't part of the Tri-Ni-Set, yet are "powerful" enough to be considered equal to the Vongola Rings - since their Flames do what no normal Flame can do, only the strongest of the Sky Flames can actually do more than just cancel out the effect or be cancelled out themselves. Perhaps the disruptive nature of the Shimon Rings is the very reason why they were sealed away with the Primo - they weren't too strong, but simply too dangerous.



I said something similar to this on the last page. Mine was more geared to what we know about their personalities already since I assume that is what the whole point of getting to know when was. 

Maybe Earth has their own Tri-Ni-Set. Shimon, Hell and someone else???


----------



## Twinsen (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 13, 2010)

Twinsen said:


> What's this talk about 10y and 25y old Lambo
> Baby Lambo is way cooler than those sissies.



My thoughts exactly.... Baby lambo is enuff for them

But after the last arc and all that, 1) i dont think the future lambo's would b the same and 2) baby lambo was trained, so he should b able to handle it


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 13, 2010)

Chapter 298 Spoilers

Reaction
*Spoiler*: __ 



WTF, i thought they had the original Vongola rings!! How can break?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 14, 2010)

are the spoilers confirmed?

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol @Vongola rings got somehow trolled




i bet that Amano is getting private lessons from Kubo, Katekyo Mangaka Kubo


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 14, 2010)

Bubi said:


> are the spoilers confirmed?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



They should be, their from ohana at 2ch.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They break? I'm hoping for Chrome using her illusions but if not that is some trolling then. >.>


----------



## migukuni (Jul 15, 2010)

OH MY G!!!


----------



## Twinsen (Jul 15, 2010)

First the unbreakable vault breaks,
*Spoiler*: __ 



 and now the Vongola rings?


 Diz' some Kubo class trolling


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Jul 15, 2010)

Twinsen said:


> First the unbreakable vault breaks, and now the Vongola rings? Diz' some Kubo class trolling



Use spoiler tags!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



REALLY?!  So is the sin directly related to the power the rings can hold? Whoever has the sin has the advantage? I mean back in the days of Primo it was probably devided evenly between the both of them...


----------



## Twinsen (Jul 15, 2010)

SasukeOfUchiha06 said:


> Use spoiler tags!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Whopps, sorry 

But you may want to put tags on that quote, too.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Jul 15, 2010)

Chinese scan of 298
ch.313


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hibari san  pushed against a wall 
Where is his canon badassery


----------



## Pastelduck (Jul 15, 2010)

I like these turn of events if they are true.  This will get us to understand where they come from in the first place.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn! WHat was that? Hibari got pwned? Tsuna got so damn Pwned? My sweet Chrome pwned and Kidnapped? the Vongola ring crushed? I demand an explanation specially of the reason of that scum kidnapping Chrome


----------



## son_michael (Jul 15, 2010)

omg this manga is sounding terrible....



*Spoiler*: __ 



 WHY IN THE BLUE HELL was chrome kidnaped?!  WHY?!!!!!!


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dam... what the hell did Enma do? Some weird earth telekinesis crap coz that totally isn't the most overpowered ability introduced so far.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 15, 2010)

chineese raws

and I provided Translations.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Page 1

*9th*'What!'
*9th Guardian* 'Earth Flames?'
*Enma*'That's Right,It is because of this power,Shimon family can be recognise as brothers of Vongola'Also because this power Vongola betray us of fearing it
*Enma*'This flame is to be used to bring back the Glory of Shimons!!'
*Tsuna'* You got it wrong'
*Tsuna'* Your sorrow past and hatred,we can all understood'

Page 2

*Tsuna*'But Hurting someone else,is not a way to bring back glory'
*Enma'*Adelheid and everyone else,don't need to act,leave Tsuna-kun and the guardians to me,myself is enough

Page 3

*Ryohei*'What a big talker,Kozato Enma'
*Gokudera*'You wouldn't be able to do a thing'

Page 4

Everyone gets Beaten up

Page 5

*Adelheid*' So,Yamamoto was really an illusion,Do you think,we can't see through it?'
*Enma*'Tsuna Kun I trusted you before'

Page 6

*Tsuna*'What are you doing!!!'
*Enma*'But you....

Page 7

*Tsuna* ' Stop it!!!'

Page 8

*Tsuna* ' Everyone!!!'
*Enma' *Do you know why I didn't attack you yet?'
*Enma'* It is because I want you to feel the Pain,that the first Shimon has felt!'
*Tsuna*'Enma!!!'

Page 9

*Ryohei*'It is not over yet,Kozato!'
*Gokudera*'Do you think it will be this simple to get rid of us'
*Enma*'Than Come'

Page 10

*9th Guardian' *What! The Vongola Rings!
*Tsuna*'Everyone!!!'

Page 11

*Tsuna*'Stop it!!!'

Page 12

*Tsuna*'This sensation of the ring,was the same as back than'
*Enma*'First time when we met,I forgot to seal  the ring,it gave me a scare'
*Tsuna*'Why Enma!!! Your not the type of person who would do this things!'

Page 13

*Enma*'Didn't you do the same type of thing to me?!!!!
*Enma*'I was always watching you,Before I met you,I felt the 10th vongola boss would be a much scarier person and ruthless too,after I met you I felt differently,I felt your the same as me,So I thought,Tsuna Kun and the Vongola before is different,if it was you,i thought we can discuss together and understand each other
*Enma'*But you!!!!'
*9th*'Tsuna Kun!!'
*Reborn*'Completly over powered,we lost hmmmm...
*Adelheid*' Vongola is weak,This is not even fully power complete yet'

Page 14

*Reborn'* Not fully complete?'
*Adelheid*'Shimon rings and Shodai Shimons blood will fully Synchronize in 7 days time
That means only now 1/7 of the rings power has now awoken

*Tsuna*'This is only 1/7 of the power?'
*Enma*'Whats wrong?Want to defeat me?this is the only chance,1 week later,you couldn't even lay a finger on me'
*Tsuna*'Dont look down on me!!'
*Enma* 'haaha' or Tsuna coughing 

Page 15

*Dino*'Tsuna!'
*Squalo*'Voiiiii!!!!!'
*Levi'*This had to stop'
*Adelheid*'Outsiders Move Aside'
*Enma*'Lets go back,Everyone,it look like it would be easy to kill them'
*Enma*'If we kill them all at once,they wouldn't be able to feel the pain of being look down on'

Page 16

*Adelheid*'your right,we can make them stop breathing at anytime we want'the main point is to let to them feel like living in hell'
*Julie'*I'll bring Chrome Chan with us,we promise to go on  a date'
*Tsuna*'Chrome!!'
*Enma*'Tsuna kun,you better worry about yourself first'
*Reborn*'The Ring..'

Page 17

*Adelheid*'Today is the ceremony of Vongola's End and also the revival of the Shimons
*Enma*'Lets go back,back to the Sanctuary'
*Dino*'HANG IN THERE TSUNA!!!'

*Vongola Rings Broken! Vongola meets struggling path!*


----------



## son_michael (Jul 15, 2010)

all this BECAUSE THE WIND BLEW A FREAKIN PIECE OF PAER IN THE GARBAGE!

ENMA YOU STUPID SHIT!


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 15, 2010)

I´M gonna kill Enma!!!!!!! NOOO EVen More I´m just gonna KIll JULIE!!!!!!!  all because of a Damn shitty letter!!!


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 15, 2010)

So it seems the powerlevels will go throught the roof. lol, 1/7th of the rings power awoken? That's ridiculous


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 15, 2010)

son_michael said:


> all this BECAUSE THE WIND BLEW A FREAKIN PIECE OF PAER IN THE GARBAGE!
> 
> ENMA YOU STUPID SHIT!





luffy no haki said:


> I?M gonna kill Enma!!!!!!! NOOO EVen More I?m just gonna KIll JULIE!!!!!!!  all because of a Damn shitty letter!!!



Yeah i know, talk about Enma acting like a spoiled brat. 

Vongola primo and guardians: Oops we forgot to give yall  the  real rings.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 15, 2010)

That SOB Enma  Those bastards are gonna pay for what they did. And for god sakes did Hibari REALLY have to be the only one of them standing up


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jul 15, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> So it seems the powerlevels will go throught the roof. lol, 1/7th of the rings power awoken? That's ridiculous



It is ridiculous.  You're telling me that in the infinite number of parallel universes Byakuran had knowledge on, he never learned of this tremendous power?  And that despite all of the power he gathered with his knowledge, it's still weaker than something that was completely blown away by 1/7 of Shimon's power?

I could buy Tsuna besting Byakuran due to the whole thing with the tri-ni-sette being able to recreate the world (basically on the level of the Golden power of the Triforce), and Tsuna's ring being of the strongest element ring of that set.  

But this kinda seems like some bad writing.  I suppose it could be explained away if the broken Vongola rings were also sealed for some reason.  Although even then, Tsuna already had his ring unsealed in order to defeat Byakuran.  And does that mean the Mare rings were sealed as well, or is the all powerful tri-ni-sette not actually that powerful?


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jul 15, 2010)

Kage no Yume said:


> It is ridiculous.  You're telling me that in the infinite number of parallel universes Byakuran had knowledge on, he never learned of this tremendous power?  And that despite all of the power he gathered with his knowledge, it's still weaker than something that was completely blown away by 1/7 of Shimon's power?
> 
> I could buy Tsuna besting Byakuran due to the whole thing with the tri-ni-sette being able to recreate the world (basically on the level of the Golden power of the Triforce), and Tsuna's ring being of the strongest element ring of that set.
> 
> But this kinda seems like some bad writing.  I suppose it could be explained away if the broken Vongola rings were also sealed for some reason.  Although even then, Tsuna already had his ring unsealed in order to defeat Byakuran.  And does that mean the Mare rings were sealed as well, or is the all powerful tri-ni-sette not actually that powerful?



This.

I'm supposed to believe that 1/7 strength Enma can solo the entire Vongola family?  Fucking bullshit.  Good God, this arc has gotten really bad really quickly.  Talk about breaking Suspension of Disbelief.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 15, 2010)

^^^ on top of that, didnt tsuna and his guardians get the original rings? so if enma's going off about how the original guardians were rivaled in power, then this makes absolutely no sense


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 15, 2010)

Please don't tell me you guys are actually reading this for the story


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 15, 2010)

As I expected.

Lambo was not attacked or hurt

Lambo > rest of the Vongola Guardians


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 15, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Please don't tell me you guys are actually reading this for the story



I'm sure nobody reads KHR for the story (I primarily just read it for the fights and too see how it ends). but this is a glaring plot holre as others have said


----------



## Xemnas (Jul 15, 2010)

What the hell did I just read?


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jul 15, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Please don't tell me you guys are actually reading this for the story



No, but I was hoping that this arc would be better than the long drawn-out Future arc.  Not much to hope for now but a week's worth of wierd training and a friendship power-up speech at the end of the actual fights.



omg laser pew pew! said:


> As I expected.
> 
> Lambo was not attacked or hurt
> 
> Lambo > rest of the Vongola Guardians



25 Year Old Lambo needs to come fuck shit up again.  It's long past time for that honestly.


----------



## shadowlords (Jul 15, 2010)

Let's go Reborn! Show them why you are the world's strongest assassin! Vongola getting raped by one person is embarassing


----------



## TalikX (Jul 15, 2010)

I am actually really disappointed...KHR went from good to great to complete and utter garbage. It's like the mangaka isnt even trying anymore...Herr derr there are sky rings so lets make earth rings!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 16, 2010)

You know when your organization gets brutalized this badly, you really should step in Reborn and *do something about it*


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 16, 2010)

I think the earth rings wasn´t a bad idea but to let the user become a GOD is just shit, Amano screwed it, it passed from a normal boring arc to an all-shitty arc in one chapter


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jul 16, 2010)

TalikX said:


> I am actually really disappointed...KHR went from good to great to complete and utter garbage. It's like the mangaka isnt even trying anymore...Herr derr there are sky rings so lets make earth rings!



Yes, then she'll add a group of shadow Arcobaleno and Stallion rings for a reverse tri-ni-sette.

And then the two sets will combine in a giant ship and...wait, wrong manga.


You know, I suppose this could be turned around if it wasn't the tri-ni-sette that created the world, but the Vongola rings alone, which were then broken into the tri-ni-sette because they were considered too powerful.  Then they could just recombine the items in order to face off against Shimon without another training arc, and the whole problem with the Earth rings completely outclassing the Heaven rings (even while at 1/7 power) would be put to rest.


Otherwise, I seriously feel like Amano is trying to copy Kubo Tite's style of trolling the audience.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Jul 16, 2010)

I think there are a couple of ways that Shimon's MASSIVE power-up can be explained.

To start off with the Shimon family might have been training their whole lives (unlike Tsuna and his guardians) this would mean that their base level is already higher than Tsuna + co. So add their rings (which are supposedly equal to the Vongola) and they're already stronger than Tsuna + co's with rings. They then get even more powerful by unsealing they're rings, so with both family's rings unsealed they're still a step ahead.

Plus I think that perhaps the "Sin" did more than unseal their rings. I think that it also powered up their unsealed form, maybe adding the primo generation's power on top of their own. If this is the case then maybe Tsuna + co will need to obtain some of their primos blood to do the same.

What Tsuna should have done (if he was quick enough and wanted to really defeat Shimon) was give his ring (and his guardians) to the 9th and his guardians. As 9th + co's base level would be wayyy above either 10th or Shimon (at this stage) but without the Vongola rings they're no where near as powerful as they could be.

I reckon the 9th gen will train the 10th gen during the week then the 10th will obtain some of primos blood and power themselves up + fix their rings. Before Enma releases his mistake and his family and Tsuna's become the best of friends (obviously lol)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 16, 2010)

This would be better if the current arc occured before the previous arc


----------



## YnoT (Jul 16, 2010)

now why did I think there would be some follow up on the earth rings?? lol silly me  that would have been to obvious a thing to do


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 16, 2010)

this chapter was reallly bad.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 16, 2010)

i don't like what happened


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 16, 2010)

So what I can gather from this chapter is that they'll be another Training arc, a Rescue Chrome arc, and then the Final Battle. Wow even Bleach didn't pull this shit off 

Anyway I'll stick with it to the long-haul just to see those Shimon ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) get their asses kicked either by Mukuro or the Varia, hell I'm even rooting for Tsuna to kick some ass for the first time, even Byakuran didn't make me rage this hard. Regardless of how bad these chapters will be it'll be worth the wait


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 16, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> So what I can gather from this chapter is that they'll be another Training arc, a Rescue Chrome arc, and then the Final Battle. Wow even Bleach didn't pull this shit off
> 
> Anyway I'll stick with it to the long-haul just to see those Shimon ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) get their asses kicked either by Mukuro or the Varia, hell I'm even rooting for Tsuna to kick some ass for the first time, even Byakuran didn't make me rage this hard before



At least Byakuran had a reason for being evil (even if it was the standard desire to conquer the world cliche), Shimon on the other hand, I mean for christs's sake this is so massivly contrived and absurd...it's just out there


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 16, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> At least Byakuran had a reason for being evil (even if it was the standard desire to conquer the world cliche), Shimon on the other hand, I mean for christs's sake this is so massivly contrived and absurd...it's just out there


There was nothing really to hate about Byakuran since he had no personality to speak of but Enma 
I literally wanted punched the fucking screen when he stated he was only at seventh of his actual power


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jul 16, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> At least Byakuran had a reason for being evil (*even if it was the standard desire to conquer the world cliche)*, Shimon on the other hand, I mean for christs's sake this is so massivly contrived and absurd...it's just out there



[YOUTUBE]X8u7px_GzWQ[/YOUTUBE]



Sorry, couldn't resist .


----------



## spaZ (Jul 16, 2010)

Seriously how does someone who just got this fucking ring have any idea on how to fucking wield it? Like come on it took Tsuna months and months to actually get this far with his ring and power, now this little douche comes out of no where and has this ring and hes suddenly capable to taking down the strongest of all rings and guardians?


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 16, 2010)

enma reminds me of aizen right now lol.


----------



## Shade (Jul 16, 2010)

And what the fuck is with the fact that the 9th's Vongola guardians couldn't do SHIT even though they should have incredible battle experience and strength. WTF is this shit?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 16, 2010)

That is all.


----------



## Mahdi (Jul 16, 2010)

This chapter pissed me off...why the hell didnt it occur before the last arc?? And why do only the lamest villains (Enma) state they only have a fraction of their power, proceed to beat down the protagonist and then say we will *WAIT* to kill you? Fail writing is fail.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 16, 2010)

In before new powerup/training arc

I mean come on, seven times as powerful? How the fuck did anyone ever beat the first Shimon boss


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 16, 2010)

Time for the Vongola to get broken powers as well? 

Maybe they can introduce alternate versions of the pacifiers & mare rings...


----------



## Zaru (Jul 16, 2010)

I just want Reborn to lay the smackdown on some bitches. Just once. Please


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 16, 2010)

Xemnas said:


> What the hell did I just read?




I want to know as well.



Kain Highwind said:


> 25 Year Old Lambo needs to come fuck shit up again.  It's long past time for that honestly.



If 25 yr old Lambo ever fights again he would fuck up a lot of ppl real quick. I guess the author wants to keep him sealed up for a long time.



Emperor Joker said:


> You know when your organization gets brutalized this badly, you really should step in Reborn and *do something about it*



He'll do what he did in the future arc finale and say "My student Tsuna is gonna beat you up Enma!"


----------



## son_michael (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm glad I'm not the only 1 completely pissed off....this friggen arc is ruining the manga for me....ANOTHER RESCUE ARC IN A MANGA!!  + supreme power up out of know where and wanna know the best part? This lil punk ass bitch Enma is going to be FORGIVEN and will be Tsunas buddy in the next arc!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow, this manga just got fucking retarded. No way should any fucking person be able to beat tsuna and co at their level because they traveled to the future, and fucked a dimension warping uber fucking strong ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) up and now this kid beats the shit out of him without trying with 1/7 of his power.

This is so fucking retarded i might quit reading this manga, shit is horrible


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 16, 2010)

So hey guise, we just got these awesome powers that are equal to the vongola rings. That means 1/7 of one of us solos you all.

kthx

Also, if you will, please observe this _very subtle_ change in the Shimon's choice of time for killing the Vongola.
ch 82
ch 82


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 16, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> So hey guise, we just got these awesome powers that are equal to the vongola rings. That means 1/7 of one of us solos you all.
> 
> kthx.



Oh and we just obtained this power a second ago and we are masters of what it gives us so far, no training needed.

bai.


----------



## sadino (Jul 16, 2010)

I think nothing could be more retarded than the future arc.

Shit just got real,i was wrong.


----------



## Soulme (Jul 16, 2010)

well it was established in the future arc... that the vongola rings can be destroyed (future tsuna decided on that)...

and emma's powers seem to be all about gravity/force manipulation = repel and retract. except tsuna who has "booster rockets" in his hands... the other guardians were utterly unprepared for this.

i think emma just applied enough pressure on the rings to just destroy them

or this was all an illusion...


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2010)

This arc had potential.


----------



## sadino (Jul 16, 2010)

The suspicious Adheleid appearances over time to time,and the guardian parallels made this conclusion specially retarded and so obvious that no one would think seriously about it being real.

The author got Kubo's trolling levels with his/her own touch of silliness.It really surpassed the kanonji cliffhanger.


----------



## migukuni (Jul 16, 2010)

Chrome got kidnapped


----------



## Zaru (Jul 16, 2010)

Did he just kidnap her to molest her or will Chrome have some special role 
(Not KUROSAKI-KUN please)


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 16, 2010)

who gives a shit about chrome?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 16, 2010)

Mukuro does on Fridays and boring afternoons.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 16, 2010)

talkin about the real world.


----------



## Shika (Jul 16, 2010)

What the fuck was this I just read? I mean, shit just got shitty...


----------



## Zaru (Jul 16, 2010)

SHITT P WOULD DESTROY BYAKURAN


----------



## Xemnas (Jul 16, 2010)

Nova said:


> who gives a shit about chrome?



Negged.

Fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Chrno (Jul 16, 2010)

In their defense as someone mentioned their rings are 'earth' based and Enma there was using some gravity attacks, that kinda would be bad for 'sky' people.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 16, 2010)

Chrno said:


> In their defense as someone mentioned their rings are 'earth' based and Enma there was using some gravity attacks, that kinda would be bad for 'sky' people.



lol                      wut


----------



## blueblip (Jul 16, 2010)

^Well, he was using some sort of point-and-crush ability that is generally associated with gravity manipulation. But I don't see how it makes it any bigger of a threat for sky flame users.

Also, obligatory "lolwut" to this chapter. And Enma (and Shimon) are some of the most butt hurt manga characters I've ever come across. Tsuna's mom needs to lay him on her lap and spank the shit out of that whiny little brat.

EDIT: And stop making it sound more perverse than it is, you hentai


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 16, 2010)

Katekyo Manga-Ka Kubo!  
Reborn -> Tite Kubo
Tsuna -> Amano
Enma "I want you to taste the *pain*" + gravitational powers -> Shinra Tensei?  

Next chapter: Konoha Namimori High nuked!


----------



## Shika (Jul 16, 2010)

Bubi said:


> Katekyo Manga-Ka Kubo!
> Reborn -> Tite Kubo
> Tsuna -> Amano
> Enma "I want you to taste the *pain*" + gravitational powers -> Shinra Tensei?
> ...





How can you predict the future?


----------



## Xemnas (Jul 16, 2010)

blueblip said:


> ^Well, he was using some sort of point-and-crush ability that is generally associated with gravity manipulation. But I don't see how it makes it any bigger of a threat for sky flame users.
> 
> Also, obligatory "lolwut" to this chapter. And Enma (and Shimon) are some of the most butt hurt manga characters I've ever come across. Tsuna's mom needs to lay him on her lap and spank the shit out of that whiny little brat.
> 
> EDIT: And stop making it sound more perverse than it is, you hentai



His gravity powers seems to be pretty advanced though as one panel showed that he can concentrate his power into one point(ie. Tsuna's stomach), which seems like it would hurt like hell.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 16, 2010)

Nova said:


> Oh and we just obtained this power a second ago and we are masters of what it gives us so far, no training needed.
> 
> bai.



I can forgive that. I mean, they wouldn't be very good badguys if they were about as useful with their Rings as pre-Future Arc Tsuna. I can also accept that the Sin of Vongola would make the Shimon Rings seven times stronger than they would normally be, as it makes sense that an outside source could do such a thing.

But what annoys me the most is that the manga put the Vongola Rings as part of the Tri-ni-set, the greatest third of the power that created the world. Yet here we are, seeing a single Shimon Ring casually destroy all but one Vongola Ring? Doesn't even make any sense... Even if the Shimon Rings are equal to the Vongola Rings, they shouldn't be able to outright destroy the damn things. Kidnapping Chrome, as well - are they TRYING to upset Mukuro? Enma's Shinra Tensei won't save him from that guy. 

Oh, and are the Box Weapons just for show now or something?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 16, 2010)

What's a box weapon?


----------



## Velocity (Jul 16, 2010)

Zaru said:


> What's a box weapon?



Exactly! 

There they are, all ready an' shit to pummel whoever hurt Yamamoto... And they aren't even going to bother using their Box Weapons? Tsuna is getting owned, yet he doesn't even think of just calling up Natsu for some help?

Now they can't even use the Box Weapons any more.


----------



## Skylit (Jul 16, 2010)

Amano made this arc ridiculous so we can have some awesome pwnage by mukuro.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 16, 2010)

Mukuro would get one-shotted right now


----------



## Skylit (Jul 16, 2010)

So amano will use xx to one-shot enma?


----------



## Pastelduck (Jul 16, 2010)

I do like this chapter.  Its funny that nobody has thought that these bad guys aren't as powerful as the funeral wreaths.  Also whoever said, "Who cares about Chrome" shame on you if she wasn't in it then Mukuro wouldn't be in it either!!!  Also I can't wait til Julie Katou finds about out that little transformation.  With Ice and gravity seeming to be two of the Shimon powers my guess is that there powers comes from element types of the earth:  Ice, gravity, fire, plants, earth, and that sort of thing (still have to figure it out).  

As for the 7^3 power, my guess is that there are mulitple ring configurations.  One being something like earth, air, and water. As for people not liking it I think this in the long term will be a good thing.  Breaking the rings, means that the rings must be re created and probably new powers and even new power types.  Really after the last arc most of us had concerns about where could this manga go?  Now we are starting to see that this manga can go forward.  

While the last two chapters do leave me a little frustrated on how weak it seems the Vongola family is this is just the typical beginning story arc of KHR and while you don't seem to like it now remember that the Vongola family will come back.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 16, 2010)

OrangeJumpsuit1 said:


> Its funny that nobody has thought that these bad guys aren't as powerful as the funeral wreaths.



They're clearly considerably more powerful. While it's pretty obvious Tsuna wasn't fighting Enma with the same strength he used against Byakuran, he is still currently far more powerful than anyone else from the Future Arc and Reborn spelled it out quite clearly that Tsuna was being overpowered by Enma.



> As for people not liking it I think this in the long term will be a good thing. Breaking the rings, means that the rings must be re created and probably new powers and even new power types.



Sure, but it isn't like they can just create new Vongola Rings that also fulfil the requirement of being several times stronger than the fully unlocked originals. 



> Really after the last arc most of us had concerns about where could this manga go? Now we are starting to see that this manga can go forward.



To be honest, I was kinda hoping for a timeskip of somekind. Sort of like Tsuna and his friends spent the next five years honing their skills and abilities to ensure the future they fought in never came to be, only for them to find out that their largely pacifistic ways caused the Vongola Family to be repeatedly targetted by smaller Families seeking to take over as the strongest. But, being as they are the Vongola Decimo and his Guardians, they beat the crap out of everyone who ever tries to fight them - using the attackers as target practice for the power they have improved upon.

As long as the story was well written and enjoyable, who'd care if there wasn't another major villain like Byakuran for a while?


----------



## Gunners (Jul 16, 2010)

It would be good if Emma accepted the fact that he made a mistake and Tsuna said ''Yeah we could have talked this over, dealt with it in a peaceful manner........................ but you had to fuck things up'' and just snapped his neck killing him in the process. 

Sadly, they're going to end up hugging one another and part ways.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 16, 2010)

I logged in for just one thing.

THIS.

I held up reading after that Shitt P. chapter (horrible name) and just continued now.

And what I get, is this SHIT? 

Reborn: I never heard about it (Shimon Ring)

obviously since it was pulled out of Kubo Amano's ass


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Jul 16, 2010)

I have mixed feelings about this chapter.

Neg:
Enma totally became God Pain in this chapter... you will learn our pain and his power is a manipulation of gravity. lol All we need is Primo to come and tell him not to release the kyuubi, oh wait wrong manga. 

We are stuck with another time variable. 7 days till Enma is fully powered.

Pos:
Well I totally expected Enma to pwn. I didn't expect the rings to break but I am happy they did now. (had to sleep on it and now my opinion has changed) I really didn't want their power to revolve around their rings. (These aren't the planeteers) People were begining to the Tsuna and the guardians were sooo powerful, I am glad they are flawed again. Also this gives them something to do besides sit and train. 

Let's see where the mangaka takes us in this arc. So far I approve of this arc


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Jul 16, 2010)

Lyra said:


> As long as the story was well written and enjoyable, who'd care if there wasn't another major villain like Byakuran for a while?



Because that is super boring...


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 16, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Exactly!
> 
> There they are, all ready an' shit to pummel whoever hurt Yamamoto... And they aren't even going to bother using their Box Weapons? Tsuna is getting owned, yet he doesn't even think of just calling up Natsu for some help?
> 
> Now they can't even use the Box Weapons any more.



would it really have made that much of a difference? Enma alone was owning them.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 16, 2010)

Who said they are powerful in the first place.
The moment I Saw Enma I Called it



Hyper_Wolfy said:


> I just think Enma can Solo all 9ths guardian and Tsunas Guardians . You just know it in your blood. How Enma will go badass on them .
> 
> Tsuna will try and stop it. .


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 16, 2010)

What the fuck asif 9th and Reborn just stood there and watched


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 16, 2010)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> What the fuck asif 9th and Reborn just stood there and watched



its a baby and a fragile old man


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 16, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> its a baby and a fragile old man



One of which is the most powerful assassin in the world


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 16, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> One of which is the most powerful assassin in the world



Stop trying to ruining it
I was trying to supress myself when Reborn takes action


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 16, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> One of which is the most powerful assassin in the world



And as an assassin he needs to carefully analyze both the situation and the power of his enemies. It makes no sense rushing after opponents you do not understand. That makes you a noob.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 16, 2010)

I am in a stressful state and need Tsuna to beatdown Shimon right away
This is like the first ever major beatdown for Tsuna and the gang.

First time battling Main villains he always wins right away

Vs Mukuro gain Gloves and HDM
Vs Xanxus Zero Breakthrough
Vs Byakuran New Ring


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jul 16, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> I am in a stressful state and need Tsuna to beatdown Shimon right away
> This is like the first ever major beatdown for Tsuna and the gang.
> 
> First time battling Main villains he always wins right away
> ...



I don't think Enma is the final villain of the arc.

Him and Tsuna are gonna be gayfriends by the end, and were gonna find out some other family has been manipulating the Shimon or something dumb like that.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 16, 2010)

To me Enma will be corrupted by evil from something like the ring controls them against they will
So yeah Main villain. Everyone expect there's someone behind this
even there is. That beatdown hurts. Tsuna need to fox this asap.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 16, 2010)

Tsuna needs to have a training where his life could be in real danger and can get a so damn big power to become stronger, I mean in 7 days Enma will become a God


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 16, 2010)

How many chapters before the 9th reveals that the Vongola have a Hyperbolic Timechamber?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 17, 2010)

Nova said:


> Oh and we just obtained this power a second ago and we are masters of what it gives us so far, no training needed.
> 
> bai.



Not just that.

Link removed
"Now you know our identities, we must eliminate you all!"
Link removed
"Ahahah, just kidding guise, we'll spare you all and give you time to train and notify everyone in the world about us "

The only good thing in this arc is Adelheid's tits.


----------



## Adagio (Jul 17, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> How many chapters before the 9th reveals that the Vongola have a Hyperbolic Timechamber?



In the anime they achieved something similar by repeatedly traveling to the past during the 10 years in the future arc. 
I'm wondering if thats what they'll actually come up with now in the manga


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 17, 2010)

They can travel back to the Primo's era and resolve the misunderstandings between Vongola and Shimon. Then Tsuna and Enma will rule the world together. The end.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 17, 2010)

Adagio said:


> In the anime they achieved something similar by repeatedly traveling to the past during the 10 years in the future arc.
> I'm wondering if thats what they'll actually come up with now in the manga



Well constant references are being made to the previous generations of the vongola family. My guess is that Tsuna and co might relive the lives of the previous generations and keep transferring their experiences over to a new generation until they gain the power of 9.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 17, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Tsuna needs to have a training where his life could be in real danger and can get a so damn big power to become stronger, I mean in 7 days Enma will become a God



I'm not entirely sure about that, actually. We saw the power Tsuna had in his fight against Byakuran and it was considerably greater than the effort he put in against Enma. Even ignoring that he didn't use his Box Weapon, the size and strength of his Flames alone were completely different.

So I don't think Tsuna needs to become many times stronger than he is now, because I think he's already strong enough. At the very most, all he should need is perhaps for Nuts to perhaps gain its original Leone di Cielo form (assuming that it's a cub to limit its power, it's safe to say that it should be able to gain a True Form to coincide with its Attack and Defense Forms).


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 17, 2010)

Nuts,in order to fight against earth, have to learn some water technique like Hydro Cannon 
Let's evolve him in Blastoise


----------



## NyXpun (Jul 17, 2010)

i actually thought hitman  was    a little better than bleach  but  the past few chapters  made  my mind explode with   "wow  so  freaking  stupid shit"



•Sharingan Squid• said:


> The only good thing in this arc is Adelheid's tits.



agreed


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 17, 2010)

NyXpun said:


> *i actually thought hitman  was    a little better than bleach  but  the past few chapters  made  my mind explode with   "wow  so  freaking  stupid shit"*



really...cuz i feel the same way about bleach....lol last 4 months have made my mind explode with wow so freaking stupid shit


r.i.p bleach...u fuckin suck.


----------



## Twinsen (Jul 17, 2010)

Next chapter: Fuuuusion-HA!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 17, 2010)

Mukuro, Xanxus, Hibari and 25yo Lambo all fuse and onepanel Shimon and this whole manga.


----------



## Skylit (Jul 17, 2010)

Didn't Hibari got owned too?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 17, 2010)

Skylit said:


> Didn't Hibari got owned too?



they all              did


----------



## Skylit (Jul 17, 2010)

Nova said:


> they all              did



Ah, I thought so.

So the fusion doesn't need Hibari.


----------



## tminty1 (Jul 17, 2010)

I want to see Lambo in a real fight.


----------



## Danchou (Jul 17, 2010)

NyXpun said:


> i actually thought hitman  was    a little better than bleach  but  the past few chapters  made  my mind explode with   "wow  so  freaking  stupid shit"
> 
> 
> 
> agreed


Co-signed on both accounts.

Enma also sucks as a villain.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 17, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Enma also sucks as a villain.



Give him some more time, after all the dude has still to reveal the complete Rinnegan and the other Paths


----------



## Velocity (Jul 17, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Co-signed on both accounts.
> 
> Enma also sucks as a villain.



He's only been a villain for, like, one chapter. Give him some time to breathe. He isn't really a bad guy, anyway, if his personality before this is anything to go by.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 17, 2010)

Of course Enma isn´t a villain at all, because he will Become GOD!!!!


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jul 17, 2010)

One of the convenient things about betrayal through "inaction" is that it can later be explained in a way that shows the "betrayers" in a more positive light.

For example, perhaps the Vongola were delayed for some other reason.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 17, 2010)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> One of the convenient things about betrayal through "inaction" is that it can later be explained in a way that shows the "betrayers" in a more positive light.
> 
> For example, perhaps the Vongola were delayed for some other reason.



Fighting the real antagonist for the Inheritance arc?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 17, 2010)

I don´t know why but......

I HATE THAT JULIE GUY!!!!


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 17, 2010)

He'll probably attempt to rape cute Chrome ;-;










And then Mukuro takes over and shoves his trident up Julie's ass.


----------



## Soulme (Jul 18, 2010)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> One of the convenient things about betrayal through "inaction" is that it can later be explained in a way that shows the "betrayers" in a more positive light.
> 
> For example, perhaps the Vongola were delayed for some other reason.



i would really laugh if it turned out to be Daemon Spade who made vongola not receive the message, or something like that...


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 18, 2010)

Maybe the Tri-Ni-Set needs to merge together to create the ultimate sky attribute rings to fight the Earth flames.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 18, 2010)

Well but from where the hell they will get the mare rings if they no longer exist in their time


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 18, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Well but from where the hell they will get the mare rings if they no longer exist in their time



Maybe a tsunami should make the "miracle" like the hearthquake did with the Shimon's


----------



## Kuya (Jul 18, 2010)

There was a lot of chaos in the panels and it was kinda hard to see the attacks and how they worked. I found myself having to re-read the pages a few times.

Why did the 9th generation just stand there?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 18, 2010)

Because they can´t do anything I guess?

Thought Enma powers where some kind of gravity control

Hell yeah now we have another Pain here


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 18, 2010)

jeez so enma is both Pain and Aizen?


hax


----------



## migukuni (Jul 19, 2010)

According to some japanese sources the box weapons of the vongola isn't complete yet...

Ryohei gets the complete form in 2 minutes and 55 seconds of using the cambio forma
Tsuna still has a complete form for the box
Hibari didn't use the complete form in defeating Daisy
Gokudera has a combo with his bow, just like in his skull arrow

etc etc...

Shimon doesn't need boxes, coz the blood of Shimon's boss already gives them the weapons of the first gen... while vongola's boxes are the vongola's first gen weapons... I wouldn't even be surprise if the 10th gen gets their own unique abilities


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 19, 2010)

migukuni said:


> According to some japanese sources the box weapons of the vongola isn't complete yet...
> 
> Ryohei gets the complete form in 2 minutes and 55 seconds of using the cambio forma
> Tsuna still has a complete form for the box
> ...



All of that is nice and all.... BUT DOESNT MEAN CRAP ANYMORE SINCE THE RINGS ARE BOKEN!!! i really wanna see how this all plays out


----------



## migukuni (Jul 19, 2010)

its not weird for the rings to break, if you guys remember in the future arc, Future Tsuna and co. decided to destroy the rings, and they were destroyed.

Two rings of equal power should be able to break each other, also its good that the rings broke, we will know more about how the rings are made. Probably through a pact with demons or something (makers of the tri-ni-sette) and we get to see the cervello again


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 19, 2010)

basically 100 worthless chapters before tsuna finishes off enma aka talks him out of destroying the vongola?


----------



## blueblip (Jul 19, 2010)

I hope Justin Bieber Enema Enma and his groupies get shit stomped by Tsuna and co. in the rematch, and be all like, "Well, yeah you beat us the last time. You had has completely stunned by revealing yourselves as traitors. And this here is pay back for that  !!"


----------



## spaZ (Jul 19, 2010)

If this ends with the lets be friends type of bullshit which is so easy to see that it will I hope Amano chokes on a nice small herpes infected cock.


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 19, 2010)

TRI05 said:


> jeez so enma is both Pain and Aizen?
> 
> 
> hax



Pain maybe but definitely not Aizen. He didn't say "since when were you under the impression" or remember everything that happened in Tsuna's life.


----------



## migukuni (Jul 20, 2010)

i think that enma might just be a bigger villain than a mini-arc boss, i'm pretty sure Amano will go on about the power of tri-ni-sette first before having the vongola fight the shimon's.

We'll probably get to see the Arcobaleno's abilities and the makers of the tri-ni-sette (more closer to the plotline than the shimon family)


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 20, 2010)

migukuni said:


> i think that enma might just be a bigger villain than a mini-arc boss, i'm pretty sure Amano will go on about the power of tri-ni-sette first before having the vongola fight the shimon's.
> 
> We'll probably get to see the Arcobaleno's abilities and the makers of the tri-ni-sette (more closer to the plotline than the shimon family)



Yeah i think so too, he has too much hax power not to be one. I also think we'll see more of crazy Verde again.


----------



## migukuni (Jul 20, 2010)

I want an adult colonello


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 20, 2010)

migukuni said:


> I want an adult colonello



Adult Reborn, i liked how he was the only one that knew Colonello was following them up the hill.


----------



## migukuni (Jul 20, 2010)

well Reborn is possibly the strongest character in Reborn...

Damn, now I can't wait for a cannon Arcobaleno arc


----------



## blueblip (Jul 20, 2010)

Actually, if the Shimon are made into more than one-arc villains, I might not bitch about them...

And Reborn fighting is long overdue. All I'm asking for is one panel, ONE panel where he blitzes and roflstomps a full powered Enma. That would be


----------



## migukuni (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't think his baby form is that strong...
I think in their baby forms, they have lots of limitation to their full powered abilities


----------



## Velocity (Jul 20, 2010)

blueblip said:


> Actually, if the Shimon are made into more than one-arc villains, I might not bitch about them...
> 
> And Reborn fighting is long overdue. All I'm asking for is one panel, ONE panel where he blitzes and roflstomps a full powered Enma. That would be



Oh, you know it.


----------



## bubble_lord (Jul 20, 2010)

I really hope the curse brings by the end of the series so we can get some fights from them. Or at least a gaiden.


----------



## Yasaka Magatama (Jul 21, 2010)

I really don't want Shimon to be the last villian. None of them has the potential to be "villain" they are more like "allies" instead. 


I miss Byakuran 




Oh BTW Enma is one cute guy, has the same eyes with Tsuna


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 21, 2010)

Reborn chapter 299 spoilers

Spoiler Pics
*Spoiler*: __ 








Comment
*Spoiler*: __ 



Hibari, smiles about they need to get the Sin to repair the rings. I wonder what he has planned, maybe it's the old man they need to find.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Or maybe that oldman will train them


----------



## Soulme (Jul 21, 2010)

who would have guessed that the rings can be repaired? [/sarcasm]


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 21, 2010)

Soulme said:


> who would have guessed that the rings can be repaired? [/sarcasm]



with 10 times the original power!!!


----------



## Skylit (Jul 21, 2010)

Hibari is the man who has sin. I call it.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 21, 2010)

So what is this???!!!! KHR! or Saint Seiya!!!!?!!??!


----------



## Velocity (Jul 21, 2010)

halibel93 said:


> I really don't want Shimon to be the last villian. None of them has the potential to be "villain" they are more like "allies" instead.
> 
> 
> I miss Byakuran
> ...



I'm holding out the hope that there's a Byakuran out there in an alternate dimension who has mastered interdimensional travel and knows that there's only one universe where he has ever lost. So he heads to this one to deal with Tsuna himself, but not before going through every single alternate dimension and killing himself in battle (think something silly, like in that The One film where your power is split between all the many different you's in the multiverse ).

Nobody should be the final villain but Byakuran.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 21, 2010)

wonder if reborn will ever fight and show what he's got.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 23, 2010)

WOW actually this arc can turn out to be something interesting.


----------



## Xemnas (Jul 23, 2010)

Again...WHAT THE FUCK AM I READING?!

Random old man, random moon stones, random Primo blood, random hidden Vongola ring spirits. Wat.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 23, 2010)

Xemnas said:


> Again...WHAT THE FUCK AM I READING?!
> 
> Random old man, random moon stones, random Primo blood, random hidden Vongola ring spirits. Wat.



I was thinking the same.


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 23, 2010)

Awesome chapter, i hope Tsuna gets that Laevateinn flame sword as well.  :33 Old man  is something else, reminds me of the merchant from RE4. 



Xemnas said:


> Again...WHAT THE FUCK AM I READING?!
> 
> Random old man, random moon stones, random Primo blood, random hidden Vongola ring spirits. Wat.



Lol, you don't remember Primo and his guardians coming out of the rings, when they went back to the past to train? Verde also put their box weapon animals sealed in rings before they went back to the past after Byakuran defeat. That's what the old man means by spirits.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 23, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> you can see the new chapter here ch.4



When I click the link, I get "403 Forbidden."


----------



## Xemnas (Jul 23, 2010)

Dreamer said:


> Awesome chapter, i hope Tsuna gets that Laevateinn flame sword as well.  :33 Old man  is something else, reminds me of the merchant from RE4.
> 
> 
> 
> *Lol, you don't remember Primo and his guardians coming out of the rings, when they went back to the past to train?* Verde also put their box weapon animals in rings instead before they went back to the past . That's what the old man means by spirits.



That was anime filler(as much as I wish it wasn't), so it technically never happened.


----------



## NyXpun (Jul 23, 2010)

well i mean  this shouldve happened already when they went to the future  "meaning like  tsuna etc found a way to deal with it" so  like    it is still very gay.

Fairy Tail and Bleach  make more sense than this


----------



## Soulme (Jul 23, 2010)

LOL.... penalty vs sin....

this is just funny for me


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 23, 2010)

Aeon said:


> When I click the link, I get "403 Forbidden."



Try this one: haven-reader.net



Xemnas said:


> That was anime filler(as much as I wish it wasn't), so it technically never happened.



My bad i thought it was, it makes so much sense to be.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 23, 2010)

OH HI GUYS, I'M IN UR VONGOLA, UPGRADING UR RINGS


----------



## shadowlords (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh my goodness! Can it be?! Tsuna and his gang are finally going to get their own weapons instead of hand me downs from the first generation!?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 23, 2010)

Can someone say Deux Ex Machina? Because that's what this chapter was in a nutshell, if anycase things are moving along at least


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 23, 2010)

Zaru said:


> OH HI GUYS, I'M IN UR VONGOLA, UPGRADING UR RINGS



Talbot is the Rikudou of Reborn.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 23, 2010)

So any bets on how long it will take until Tsuna and consorts will get their upgraded rings and sparkly upgraded neopets?

At least this chapter they acknowledged Tsuna and his guardians are the strongest in the current time.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 23, 2010)

I want Longchamp to do something.

He should pwn someone with his families depression bullets.


----------



## YnoT (Jul 23, 2010)

haha last chapter "WHAT THE RINGS ARE BROKE!!!"

HAHA this chpater "Oh its cool they can be fixed"

lol if wouldent be as bad if it wasn't so fast paced


----------



## Adagio (Jul 23, 2010)

9th - Wh-Why do you have Primo's blood?!?! 
Talbot - I've forgotten the details of the past 

I think that line just says it all..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2010)

Spirits that dwell within the ring? 

Hmmh...mangaka must seriously enjoy the most recent anime filler arc.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 23, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> Spirits that dwell within the ring?
> 
> Hmmh...mangaka must seriously enjoy the most anime fillers.



Since when were you under the impression that KHR filler are not canon?


----------



## Skylit (Jul 23, 2010)

Talbot is a cool guy.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Totally picked that they'd use Primo's blood to power-up their rings*.........along with everyone else here lol. 

I hope something unexpected is gonna happen.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 23, 2010)

Adagio said:


> 9th - Wh-Why do you have Primo's blood?!?!
> Talbot - I've forgotten the details of the past
> I think that line just says it all..



i lol'd so hard  

This chapter smells of Shaman King and FMA 

Talbot came out of nowhere and he knew everything about Shimon, why he didn't show up before? He wonders aimless for the world with the Primo blood, Cullen blood and Dragon blood under the coat


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jul 23, 2010)

Xemnas said:


> That was anime filler(as much as I wish it wasn't), so it technically never happened.





Flawed Perfection said:


> Spirits that dwell within the ring?
> 
> Hmmh...mangaka must seriously enjoy the most recent anime filler arc.



They came out of the rings during the final fight with Byakuran.
Chapter 98


----------



## NyXpun (Jul 23, 2010)

Adagio said:


> 9th - Wh-Why do you have Primo's blood?!?!
> Talbot - I've forgotten the details of the past
> 
> I think that line just says it all..



zing !  could amano be any more blatant?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Since when were you under the impression that KHR filler are not canon?



Actually, I know that the arcabaeleno and Primo arcs were canon material since the managaka worked with them along with CD Dramas and Light Novels. They tend to give little tidbits of the reborn world that we otherwise wouldn't know.


----------



## Omnirix (Jul 23, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Can someone say Deux Ex Machina? Because that's what this chapter was in a nutshell, if anycase things are moving along at least



Couldn't agree more. But as long as it didn't turn into another training arc its all good.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 23, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Since when were you under the impression that KHR filler are not canon?



Ummmmmmmm Primo unlocking the vongola rings isn't considered cannon with him being inside of the ring? Then how is that filler not cannon??


----------



## YnoT (Jul 23, 2010)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> They came out of the rings during the final fight with Byakuran.
> Chapter 98



Yea i remember that, yea the spirits part is fine with me, Its not to far out. But Im just not liking how this arcs being done so far.


----------



## Soulme (Jul 23, 2010)

i don't know.... but it's just my gut.... but i think that using sin and penalty on the rings must have some sort of side effect......

again my gut.... it might bring the "evil" side of the ont who wears the ring....not that's anything bad with seeing an evil tsuna....

i might be going mad.... but this is what i think....


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 23, 2010)

Pour blood on rings.

RINGS GAIN SUPERPOWERS.


----------



## Xemnas (Jul 23, 2010)

Soulme said:


> i don't know.... but it's just my gut.... but i think that using sin and penalty on the rings must have some sort of side effect......
> 
> again my gut.... it might bring the "evil" side of the ont who wears the ring....not that's anything bad with seeing an evil tsuna....
> 
> i might be going mad.... but this is what i think....



Evil Tsuna would be one of the best parts of the manga. His Hyper Dying Will mode personality is too awesome to be on the good side.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 24, 2010)

Maybe not evil, but more badass.


----------



## YnoT (Jul 24, 2010)

dont you remember the classic chapters??? when reborn was just so badass and they had humor and action woven seamlessly into each one..... Good old Hitman Reborn


----------



## migukuni (Jul 24, 2010)

That was kind of anti-climactic

but now we have 2 strange people that we don't know the background about, but are obviously important in the mafia or something: Talbot and Kawahira

As Reborn said about Talbot: "Rumors say he was alive in the time of Primo"
An Immortal eh?


----------



## YnoT (Jul 24, 2010)

Talbot- "Dont worry I got Primo's blood."

Ninth- "Uhhhhhh....... WHY!!!"

Talbot- ".......Ok then Tsuna let me see the rings."


lol


----------



## migukuni (Jul 24, 2010)

it will probably be explained later on, this is Amano we are talking about, she explains after some chapters (even a hundred chapters for the answer of what happened to Irie and lambo's box)


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 24, 2010)

It reminds me of Saint Seiya: Athena pouring her blood on Bronze Cloths to revive them and give them gold saints power...


----------



## FanB0y (Jul 24, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Pour blood on rings.
> 
> RINGS GAIN SUPERPOWERS.



They should call Atrocitus for a blood ritual. 


There's a very high probability that Tsuna and the guardians will once again train.  During the training, they'll probably figure something out and "revive" the rings.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm calling it now

The Pets somehow merge with the spirits of the First Gen Vongola


----------



## FanB0y (Jul 24, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> I'm calling it now
> 
> The Pets somehow merge with the spirits of the First Gen Vongola



During training.


----------



## Frieza (Jul 25, 2010)

I just caught up reading this over the last week. I like it way more than Bleach already. I wish we would of got a little break in between the arcs though. I wanted some more  Lambo and reborn comedy.


----------



## shadowlords (Jul 25, 2010)

So they will fix the rings in like 1 day and then train for the next 6 and then beat Shimon family proving that they are the best mafia family and then the vongola 1st and Shimon 1st's spirits will somehow come out of the rings and they will clear up all of the misunderstandings from the past and we will all be like 

What the fuck.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 25, 2010)

Or best case scenario Tsuna grows some balls and just kills them all.


----------



## migukuni (Jul 25, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> I'm calling it now
> 
> The Pets somehow merge with the spirits of the First Gen Vongola



that's pretty much a given, seeing that the shimon's have their weapons within the rings or something. When they used their ring flames they got their armors intact already



spaZ said:


> Or best case scenario Tsuna grows some balls and just kills them all.



this is shounen, Imagine Luffy killing anyone just because he hates them


----------



## Velocity (Jul 25, 2010)

migukuni said:


> this is shounen, Imagine Luffy killing anyone just because he hates them



Tsuna killed Byakuran because of how badly he hated him, so...


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 25, 2010)

migukuni said:


> this is shounen, Imagine Luffy killing anyone just because he hates them



Well Oda did say that Luffy prefers to crush his oponents dreams and leave them broken for the rest of their lives instead of killing them which actually sounds a lot worse.

Besides tbf I doubt Luffy even cares whether the people whose ass he's kicked live or die. I mean look what he did to Crocodile or Lucci did you see him showing any regard for their lives after what he did to them.

Lets not even mention Roger, someone who Luffy resembles a heck of lot personality-wise. He murdered an entire army because they insulted a crewmate of his....


----------



## Sen (Jul 25, 2010)

Remember this is KHR   I got confused for a second 

I don't think that Tsuna will kill all of them, he'll probably defeat them and they'll become new allies of the Vongola.  I seriously can't wait to see their defeat though, they deserve it for doing the whole "let's not kill our enemies now but wait and let them get stronger."  

I can't believe they kidnapped Chrome though, but I hope this means Mukuro will return


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 25, 2010)

Better not, and I hope Julie to die


----------



## Sen (Jul 25, 2010)

Don't like Mukuro?  

Haha you confused me for a second too since my name is Julie   I keep forgetting it's that guy's (I don't get how that is a male name in Japan) name too.  But yeah, he definitely needs to get taken down, what a creeper


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 27, 2010)

The August Volume 30 Cover is out!



Sorry this is the biggest size WSJ site had!


----------



## Skylit (Jul 27, 2010)

Lambo.


----------



## migukuni (Jul 27, 2010)

so Lambo is gonna solo the shimon 

I keep on forgetting Tsuna killing Byakuran, so yeh Tsuna has balls


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 27, 2010)

But Lambo will Kill Shimon Family alone he´s  just badass


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Jul 27, 2010)

Has present Yamamoto realized that it isn't a game? Been a long time since I read... and I don't even remember where I stopped.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 27, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> But Lambo will Kill Shimon Family alone he?s  just badass



Lambo will annoy the hell out of them and they will all commit seppuku.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 27, 2010)

I wanna see 15 year old Lambo I really really do.


----------



## migukuni (Jul 27, 2010)

Lambo-channnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

he one-shots the shimon's


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 28, 2010)

Reborn chapter 300 spoilers

comment
*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm, this is interesting, so they stay as their Vongola released items instead of being sealed rings. I wonder if that means Tsuna is also wearing Primos cape. :33


----------



## Pastelduck (Jul 28, 2010)

You think that whatever power Ryohei's Ring has will be the one to heal Yamamoto.  Also Respect the Lambo!


----------



## migukuni (Jul 28, 2010)

kyaaa... new we... we.... SPOILERS!!!


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 28, 2010)

OrangeJumpsuit1 said:


> You think that whatever power Ryohei's Ring has will be the one to heal Yamamoto.  Also Respect the Lambo!



BTW, i wonder if Yamamoto's ring was upgraded, assuming that it wasn't broke in the first place :S


----------



## migukuni (Jul 29, 2010)

no according to spoilers:

Gokudera=belt
Ryohei=armlets on both hands
Tsuna=ring
Hibari=armlets on wrist
Chrome= contacts? eyepatch?


----------



## Hibari Kyouya (Jul 29, 2010)

Lambo Solos the Shimon Family


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 29, 2010)

migukuni said:


> no according to spoilers:
> 
> Gokudera=belt
> Ryohei=armlets on both hands
> ...



What about lambo? He was there, but i dont think he got attacked! I would also think that his ring would get upgraded, and yama's shouldnt as well


----------



## Pastelduck (Jul 29, 2010)

Lambo is probably going to get some headgear like horns.


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Jul 29, 2010)

Chapter is out at Ieatsoul
Ch.68


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 29, 2010)

the new vongola rings are cool,thought what´s going to happen to Chrome´s,Yamamoto and Lambo´s rings? I mean Chrome´s ring has to be upgraded, Yamamoto who know probably not and about Lambo well who knows usually he is something like the supporting guy in the battles


----------



## son_michael (Jul 29, 2010)

YnoT said:


> haha last chapter "WHAT THE RINGS ARE BROKE!!!"
> 
> HAHA this chpater "Oh its cool they can be fixed"
> 
> lol if wouldent be as bad if it wasn't so fast paced



this chapter" ZOMG THE NEW RINGS ARE SOOO KEWWL!"


----------



## Soulme (Jul 29, 2010)

i really like the new designs....

that's all i have to say


----------



## Goku• (Jul 29, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> the new vongola rings are cool,thought what?s going to happen to Chrome?s,Yamamoto and Lambo?s rings? I mean Chrome?s ring has to be upgraded, Yamamoto who know probably not and about Lambo well who knows usually he is something like the supporting guy in the battles



All 7 were repaired and upgraded, even though Lambo didn't fight and Yama not even being there, so how they both broke their rings I dont know, unless breaking the sky ring fucks all the rest up due to balance and what not.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 29, 2010)

The balance issue is probably the case.


----------



## captain awesome (Jul 29, 2010)

The new sky ring is pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 29, 2010)

Awesome, i'm glad all 7 are upgraded.

Wait so if Tsuna already had a Vongola version X, does this mean he has like a version XX now? I can't wait to see full grown Natsu.:33


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jul 29, 2010)

Goku said:


> All 7 were repaired and upgraded, even though Lambo didn't fight and Yama not even being there, so how they both broke their rings I dont know, unless breaking the sky ring fucks all the rest up due to balance and what not.



I'm guessing it's just that the rings didn't need to be broken for them to be upgraded.

I'm wondering how they managed to get hold of Chrome's rings though.  She just happened to drop them both before being taken?



Anyways, I'll admit that I do like the new ring/buckle/bangle/bracelet/etc designs.  It almost makes up for the lack of logic and plot consistency in this arc.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 29, 2010)

Kage no Yume said:


> I'm guessing it's just that the rings didn't need to be broken for them to be upgraded.
> 
> I'm wondering how they managed to get hold of Chrome's rings though.  She just happened to drop them both before being taken?
> 
> ...



pretty sure they broke every single ring and then took chrome, which means her ring pieces were on the ground


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 30, 2010)

Kinda ridiculous with the pacing and all, however i do like the new designs and also the fact that it's not just about some shitty rings anymore


----------



## spaZ (Jul 30, 2010)

Just having rings was better imo. Now its going to mess around with the the new generations.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 30, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Kinda ridiculous with the pacing and all, however i do like the new designs and also the fact that it's not just about some shitty rings anymore



Yeah, it seemed all too simple to get the new "rings".


----------



## maxsteele77 (Jul 30, 2010)

I wonder what the rings will look like when they're not in their new "activated" state?


----------



## Frieza (Jul 30, 2010)

Training arc has not even started yet. They need 20 chapters to train with new rings.


----------



## captain awesome (Jul 30, 2010)

maxsteele77 said:


> I wonder what the rings will look like when they're not in their new "activated" state?



I'm pretty sure those are just default states. They probably change when fighting time comes.


----------



## captain awesome (Jul 30, 2010)

omiK said:


> Training arc has not even started yet. They need 20 chapters to train with new rings.



I think the writer has wizened up and is just going to move through this stuff quickly and get to fights. He knows that's all we care about.


----------



## Frieza (Jul 30, 2010)

I care about training arcs.. I appreciate the fight so much more when I see how much the character had to work to be stronger.. Plus I love Lambo and Reborn.. more comedy.


----------



## Goku• (Jul 30, 2010)

Kage no Yume said:


> I'm guessing it's just that the rings didn't need to be broken for them to be upgraded.
> 
> I'm wondering how they managed to get hold of Chrome's rings though.  She just happened to drop them both before being taken?
> 
> ...



But we saw at least 6 rings broken in the last chapter on the table, so even if they did have Yama's with them, how the hell was Lambo's broken lol stupid kid must have dropped it or some shit


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2010)

The new designs look pretty cool, but I guess you can't call most of them rings anymore. Now, I'm wondering how the remaining rings will be reborn? (Yamamoto, Chrome and Lambo)


----------



## spaZ (Jul 30, 2010)

What if those four bad asses just go and rush Shimon and beat the fucking shit out of them???  That would make this manga way to epic if they end up doing something like that.


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Jul 30, 2010)

spaZ said:


> What if those four bad asses just go and rush Shimon and beat the fucking shit out of them???  That would make this manga way to epic if they end up doing something like that.



Go read fairytail


----------



## captain awesome (Jul 30, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> The new designs look pretty cool, but I guess you can't call most of them rings anymore. Now, I'm wondering how the remaining rings will be reborn? (Yamamoto, Chrome and Lambo)



My guess would be:
Yamamoto- necklace
Chrome- Eyepatch
Lambo- Some sort of head dress with horns.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 30, 2010)

Dreamer said:


> I can't wait to see full grown Natsu.:33



I guess it will be pretty much like this -> 


Anyway i've stopped to give a sense to KHR storyline and pacing  i'll read it for the lulz, like Bleach


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 30, 2010)

whats funny is that the arc after this one gonna be some stupid shit again that wont make sense until halfway through it with another random time warping dimension breaking black hole summoning power up


----------



## Wrath (Jul 30, 2010)

captain awesome said:


> I'm pretty sure those are just default states. They probably change when fighting time comes.


Yeah, because now Tsuna at least needs to once again fuse them with his gloves.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 30, 2010)

Wrath said:


> Yeah, because now Tsuna at least needs to once again fuse them with his gloves.



I'd probably squee like a crazy person if Tsuna's right-hand glove was permanently replaced by that Gauntlet he used against Byakuran.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Jul 30, 2010)

captain awesome said:


> I'm pretty sure those are just default states. They probably change when fighting time comes.



I really doubt that the forms we saw are their default ones as the only one that can still be called a ring is Tsuna's meaning it's gonna be pretty hard to walk around without attracting attention and Tsuna used to wear his ring as a necklace, I doubt he could do that now. It'd be almost impossible to split the rings in half in their current state if there was ever a dispute over who the next boss would be.

I think it's more likely that the new form we saw is their activated battle state and when they're not needed like that they'll go back to something similar to what they used to look like. Same as with the Shimon, their rings will probably be back to normal (or something similar) now but when they wanna fight they'll just activate they're rings.


----------



## captain awesome (Jul 30, 2010)

maxsteele77 said:


> I really doubt that the forms we saw are their default ones as the only one that can still be called a ring is Tsuna's meaning it's gonna be pretty hard to walk around without attracting attention and Tsuna used to wear his ring as a necklace, I doubt he could do that now. It'd be almost impossible to split the rings in half in their current state if there was ever a dispute over who the next boss would be.
> 
> I think it's more likely that the new form we saw is their activated battle state and when they're not needed like that they'll go back to something similar to what they used to look like. Same as with the Shimon, their rings will probably be back to normal (or something similar) now but when they wanna fight they'll just activate they're rings.





In what possible way is that of use in battle. I guarantee the rings turn into weapons of some sort. Or at least create them.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 30, 2010)

he fused the rings with the beasts so, it´s probably them to be upgraded beasts?


----------



## Kenju (Jul 30, 2010)

Storm Buckle bitches . Only badasses use them


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 30, 2010)

you can´t say only badasses use them , you have to say only the right hand of the 10th use it


----------



## Kenju (Jul 30, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> you can´t say only badasses use them , you have to say only the right hand of the 10th use it



Your right!! I'm such a dumbass  Only he can wear that


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 30, 2010)

This arc has some major potential. Hopefully it won't go to waste.

Can't wait to see what Hibari can do


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jul 30, 2010)

Am I the only person who had a flashback "Power Rangers" moment after reading this chapter? Just getting a random power-up after being beaten utterly? 


JihaD


----------



## Xemnas (Jul 31, 2010)

Anybody read the novel translations?

The first reveals some more hax abilities of Mokuro, such as casually fucking with people's perception of time and even altering memories to make it seem like he's an ally.


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 31, 2010)

Bubi said:


> I guess it will be pretty much like this ->
> 
> 
> Anyway i've stopped to give a sense to KHR storyline and pacing  i'll read it for the lulz, like Bleach



The fire around Natsu's head, neck, and end of tail, tells me he's a lion. So full grown Natsu should be bigger and more ferocious than Gokudara's adult Uri.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 31, 2010)

Xemnas said:


> Anybody read the novel translations?
> 
> The first reveals some more hax abilities of Mokuro, such as casually fucking with people's perception of time and even altering memories to make it seem like he's an ally.



Where can I read them?


----------



## maxsteele77 (Jul 31, 2010)

captain awesome said:


> In what possible way is that of use in battle. I guarantee the rings turn into weapons of some sort. Or at least create them.



lol the same way that handcuffs can be used as a weapon. But you may be right, they may have another transformation. I just really don't think their current forms are their new basic default, perhaps what we saw was the middle ground. Not fully activated but also not in their new default state.


----------



## migukuni (Jul 31, 2010)

I liked the bangles :]


----------



## bubble_lord (Jul 31, 2010)

The new stuff looks cool but everything feels rushed and full of dumb plot points. The writer should have gone back to gag manga style after the Future Arc while working this story out better. I bought volumes 1-3 today and I really did prefer it when Reborn! was a gag story and not just another battle manga.


----------



## Yasaka Magatama (Aug 1, 2010)

-still think Future arc is alot better- 


lol. 


-still dont like animal weapons-


----------



## Achilles (Aug 1, 2010)

What is this about arm bands? Why didn't Ryohei just get a championship belt


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 1, 2010)

bubble_lord said:


> The new stuff looks cool but everything feels rushed and full of dumb plot points. The writer should have gone back to gag manga style after the Future Arc while working this story out better. I bought volumes 1-3 today and I really did prefer it when Reborn! was a gag story and not just another battle manga.


But it really wasn't very funny, the pun after every chapter had to do with training to be a mafia boss and it quickly got repetitive after a while, not saying current Reborn us any better but it's an improvement from the uneven gag manga days


----------



## bubble_lord (Aug 1, 2010)

It makes me laugh reading it again, it was just dumb fun and I loved all the crazy characters and their weird devices. It would have been better if it took the Gintama route and did a serious arc between the comedy chapters. I just preferred it when it wasn't trying to be another battle manga that Jump has far too many of anyway.

Chapter 12 online


----------



## migukuni (Aug 2, 2010)

Come on, it seems like you guys haven't learned from Amano yet.

She explains in the middle of the arc not the start (look at Future Arc and Melone Base Arc)


----------



## Pastelduck (Aug 2, 2010)

bubble_lord said:


> The new stuff looks cool but everything feels rushed and full of dumb plot points. The writer should have gone back to gag manga style after the Future Arc while working this story out better. I bought volumes 1-3 today and I really did prefer it when Reborn! was a gag story and not just another battle manga.



See I don't think it was rushed.  There is a method to how this manga is designed and I think that you will see at the end of this arc (hopefully) the history of the rings and how the rings were initially created.  

As for wishing it being a gag story and not just another battle manga. I do wish that they add a couple of chapters between arcs for that but I know that if it was just a gag story that it wouldn't be as popular as it is right now.

Also it is nice that there are no more "rings" in the typically sense (Saying that Tsuna has the coolest double ring!!).  Nice change of pace that everyone has cool accessories.  So of course I have to guess Chromes and Yamamotos which will be glasses and Yamamoto will get some type of belt.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 2, 2010)

OrangeJumpsuit1 said:


> As for wishing it being a gag story and not just another battle manga. I do wish that they add a couple of chapters between arcs for that but I know that if it was just a gag story that it wouldn't be as popular as it is right now.



It wouldn't be popular but at least it wouldn't have this shitty storyline. Amano is really bad on the battle manga thing. When KHR was only about gags it was kinda funny and cute. Now is only about bishies and flashy stuff.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 3, 2010)

IEM?

10 ch limit


----------



## migukuni (Aug 4, 2010)

are there other places i can download?


----------



## spaZ (Aug 4, 2010)

Why does it matter if there are other places you can download from they got a shit load of online views just fucking register to there fourms and use the viewers fuck. The internet is not hard to find shit online unless your to lazy to actually look for it


----------



## migukuni (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm lazy


----------



## spaZ (Aug 5, 2010)

Bitch don't make me pull my GUN out!!!!


----------



## Believe it!!! (Aug 5, 2010)

spaZ said:


> Why does it matter if there are other places you can download from they got a shit load of online views just fucking register to there fourms and use the viewers fuck. The internet is not hard to find shit online unless your to lazy to actually look for it



You know what else isn't hard? Homonyms. Unless, of course, you're too lazy to pay attention to them.


----------



## migukuni (Aug 5, 2010)

whats homonyms?


----------



## Believe it!!! (Aug 5, 2010)

migukuni said:


> whats homonyms?



It's the hardest thing for anyone on the internet to understand.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 5, 2010)

Believe it!!! said:


> It's the hardest thing for anyone on the internet to understand.



Wiki doesn't even explain that shit straight!

Actually it does but wtf your saying makes no sense.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 5, 2010)

migukuni said:


> I'm lazy



And it's with that attitude why the people fighting the online viewing might win.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 5, 2010)

Here's 301:

here.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Pretty nice chapter.  The new gear doesn't sound so bad and apparently they have exactly one week to get to the abandoned island Shimon is using to stop them.  

Too bad the 9th told Reborn he can't fight.  I really want to see what he can do.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 5, 2010)

I like the fact that the Ninth forbid Reborn to fight, he pretty much know that Reborn alone would wreck all of Shimon's shit


----------



## Goku• (Aug 5, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> I like the fact that the Ninth forbid Reborn to fight, he pretty much know that Reborn alone would wreck all of Shimon's shit



Like he did at the ceremony?


----------



## spaZ (Aug 5, 2010)

Seriously what kind of level is Reborn on. Fuck we need to see Reborn and Tsuna just brawl for real hhahaha. 

And I sense a 20 year Lambo down the road!


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 5, 2010)

spaZ said:


> Seriously what kind of level is Reborn on. Fuck we need to see Reborn and Tsuna just brawl for real hhahaha.
> 
> And I sense a 20 year Lambo down the road!



Sadly, at this point even with the massive and frequent powerjumps Tsuna goes through he would still get thrashed easily by Reborn.

One day we will see Reborn go all out and it will be awesome.  One day.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 5, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> I like the fact that the Ninth forbid Reborn to fight, he pretty much know that Reborn alone would wreck all of Shimon's shit



Yep, it's just an excuse to let Tsuna and co. do all the fighting. Reborn would have pwned everyone instantly.



Kain Highwind said:


> One day we will see Reborn go all out and it will be awesome.  One day.



I hope so too.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 5, 2010)

Tsuna has already lost his rage LOL


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 5, 2010)

I was hoping we get to see Hibari's powerup. Damn.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 5, 2010)

I want to see blood again!!


----------



## Wrath (Aug 5, 2010)

If the Ninth is allowing Tsuna to go along, but forbidding Reborn to fight, it really seems like he's out to teach the kids a lesson. Sigh. Seems like we've been through this all before.


----------



## Xemnas (Aug 5, 2010)

Reborn didn't look too happy about not being able to fight. He's probably worried that his skills will get rusty if he keeps getting banned to the sidelines in these kid games.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 5, 2010)

Lol at young Spanner


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 5, 2010)

Now Tsuna has all the tools to make another super X burner or not?


----------



## Magic (Aug 5, 2010)

Bluh i dislike this arc and the last one. Waiting for Reborn to shoot a bitch.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 5, 2010)

Great chapter even though didn't anything happen. So Shimon lives on a deserted island guess will have another booby trapped place like Milone base.

I'm glad to see Spanner tagging along as Vongola's master mechanic with an improved navigation system.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 5, 2010)

wonder if tsunas new stuff from spaner will have additional powers


----------



## migukuni (Aug 5, 2010)

SPANNER!!!


----------



## Xemnas (Aug 6, 2010)

Spanner is the greatest character in the manga, next to Reborn. I'm convinced that he's a stoner.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2010)

"REBORN, BE USELESS, IT'S NOT LIKE THE FATE OF THE WORLD IS AT RISK"

"OKAY BOSS"


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 6, 2010)

I guess we will be seeing new models of Moscas soon.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 6, 2010)

It's fucking annoying that Reborn never gets to fight. I'm pretty sure he'd be the strongest in the manga.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2010)

Enma: "We, shimon, hereby declare war on Vongola and we will -"
Reborn: "Shut the fuck up" *headshot*
Everyone: "..."
Reborn: "Problem? I want my milk btw."


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 6, 2010)

It fucking pisses me off how he never gets to do anything its so annoying


----------



## Adagio (Aug 6, 2010)

If Reborn was ever allowed to fight there'd be no need for Vongola or other Mafia families to begin with  he'd do it all alone


----------



## Enigma (Aug 6, 2010)

Amano most likely made the Ninth say that to keep Reborn from soloing everyone.


----------



## Zorokiller (Aug 7, 2010)

My guess is Amano has no idea how to make Reborn totally awesome and live up his hype with fights, that's why she never lets him because it most likely will disappoint in the delivery


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 7, 2010)

Well, he already pwned all the Vongola guardians in the Acrobaleno training arc in the anime. At least that's something.


----------



## Xemnas (Aug 7, 2010)

Hattori~Hanzo said:


> Well, he already pwned all the Vongola guardians in the Acrobaleno training arc in the anime. At least that's something.



Man, I really wanted that to be canon. When I found out it was filler, I was disappointed.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 7, 2010)

Reborn won't fight until he gets gimped like WB did.


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Aug 7, 2010)

Maybe Reborn is so murderous that he can't be stopped easily. Bianchi is pretty murderous and loves that quality in Reborn. Maybe the 9th believes Tsuna would have a problem controlling Reborn.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 7, 2010)

Enigma said:


> It's fucking annoying that Reborn never gets to fight. I'm pretty sure he'd be the strongest in the manga.



Well, it depends. Do you want the arc and all the character development to go down the drain next chapter?



Enigma said:


> Amano most likely made the Ninth say that to keep Reborn from soloing everyone.



Amano probably will have Tsuna fight his teacher in the end. Possibly to see how far he's gotten but I'd expect some serious power from Reborn even if he doesn't fight for a while.



Canute87 said:


> Reborn won't fight until he gets gimped like WB did.



Please no. That shit would be horrible as fuck.


----------



## Xemnas (Aug 7, 2010)

What I want to know is, considering Reborn would solo Vongola mid-napping, why is he not the Vongola boss? Because of the bloodline, I'm assuming?

If I was Reborn, I'd takeover by force.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 7, 2010)

SasukeOfUchiha06 said:


> Maybe Reborn is so murderous that he can't be stopped easily. Bianchi is pretty murderous and loves that quality in Reborn. Maybe the 9th believes Tsuna would have a problem controlling Reborn.



A problem controlling Reborn??? I mean he is the best hitman of the world if that have the chance to happen Reborn would just kill Tsuna and the guardians


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 8, 2010)

Isn't this good news.


----------



## Major_Glory (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd like to start reading this manga. Where would be a good place to do that?


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 8, 2010)

It's about time they recognize the greatness of KHR!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 8, 2010)

When the Ninth said that Reborn will go with Tsuna and co. to Shimon's island, I was like 

But then he said that Reborn is forbidden from attacking them, and I was like


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 8, 2010)

I guess we all were like that


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 8, 2010)

And Reborn is disappointed or something, as if he planned to actually do something even if the Ninth didn't told him not to do anything.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 8, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> And Reborn is disappointed or something, as if he planned to actually do something even if the Ninth didn't told him not to do anything.



Well, I s'pose he might've thought about possibly getting maybe involved in the unlikely situation that Tsuna and his Guardians somehow lost.


----------



## Cash (Aug 8, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Well, I s'pose he might've thought about possibly getting maybe involved in the unlikely situation *that Tsuna and his Guardians somehow lost.*



thats why I am not disappointed. the epic characters always fight last. it'll probably happen in a situation similar to that and then reborn loses and Tsuna gets a resolve win over whoever the enemy is. on some "the student has surpassed the teacher" at the end of the series type thing.


----------



## Major_Glory (Aug 9, 2010)

I started reading Reborn and I am enjoying it, but I have to wonder when will it start getting serious? I'm on chapter 37 and there really hasn't been any growth with Sawada aside from the almost Dying Will self power up when he was about to die from getting shot too many times. How much more must I read till it starts getting epic?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 9, 2010)

Major_Glory said:


> I started reading Reborn and I am enjoying it, but I have to wonder when will it start getting serious? I'm on chapter 37 and there really hasn't been any growth with Sawada aside from the almost Dying Will self power up when he was about to die from getting shot too many times. How much more must I read till it starts getting epic?



Chapter 60 (Or maybe 70) is when it starts getting more serious, when Mukuro comes in.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 9, 2010)

Major_Glory said:


> I started reading Reborn and I am enjoying it, but I have to wonder when will it start getting serious? I'm on chapter 37 and there really hasn't been any growth with Sawada aside from the almost Dying Will self power up when he was about to die from getting shot too many times. How much more must I read till it starts getting epic?



Like 30 more chapters, its boring at the beginning but after that it gets fucking gooooood.


----------



## Cash (Aug 9, 2010)

from chapter titles, i say it got good around chapter 63 for me.


----------



## Major_Glory (Aug 9, 2010)

Cool. I have a night to myself so I'm sure I can get to 60 before long.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 10, 2010)

Major_Glory said:


> I started reading Reborn and I am enjoying it, but I have to wonder when will it start getting serious? I'm on chapter 37 and there really hasn't been any growth with Sawada aside from the almost Dying Will self power up when he was about to die from getting shot too many times. How much more must I read till it starts getting epic?



Imo Reborn is really good from chapter 1 to 81, then it becomes a nice and kill-time reading from 81 to 169. After that starts a race to become even worse than Bleach.


----------



## Cash (Aug 10, 2010)

I disagree. I didnt really enjoy it earlier. just good chapters here and there.


----------



## Major_Glory (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm on chapter 212 now. This might be the greatest manga ever written to the extreme!

Hibari > Us.


----------



## migukuni (Aug 11, 2010)

Ryohei > All

If you actually read it in one go and don't overly think about all the small details it is the best manga


----------



## spaZ (Aug 11, 2010)

Meh the only problem I have with the manga is the animals Amano make's it seem to much Power Rangerish.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 11, 2010)

migukuni said:


> Ryohei > All
> 
> If you actually read it in one go and don't overly think about all the small details it is the best manga


Then you're not reading it at all, it's like watching Jersey Shore on mute


----------



## migukuni (Aug 11, 2010)

its a manga made for children, you don't need to overly think about all the shit people are blaming it for.

Besides all those little things are explained if you actually care to read the newer chapters


----------



## captain awesome (Aug 11, 2010)

I thought reborn was awesome until the final fight with byakuran. That's when it started getting hamfisted.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 11, 2010)

migukuni said:


> Ryohei > All
> 
> If you actually read it in one go and don't overly think about all the small details it is the best manga



Hibari > Ryohei.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 11, 2010)

migukuni said:


> its a manga made for children, you don't need to overly think about all the shit people are blaming it for.


So you're essentially just giving it an excuse for being badly written, and not all manga made for children are as bad as Reborn, you just need to broaden your standards


migukuni said:


> Besides all those little things are explained if you actually care to read the newer chapters


Not really, either Amano just retcons them thinking her audience are dumb enough to forget about them or they wind up not making sense at all


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 11, 2010)

captain awesome said:


> I thought reborn was awesome until the final fight with byakuran. That's when it started getting hamfisted.



I agree. The final showdown was somewhat disappointing. The new arc seems to be going downhill as well.


----------



## Major_Glory (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm finally caught up and I can now say with fair certainty that this is the greatest manga ever written.

Reborn doesn't take itself so seriously so that it draws the story out needlessly. It's instant gratification with each chapter. With this new arc, It would take 10 chapters or more to get the new rings for the Vongola if this was Bleach, Naruto, or One-Piece. There wasn't even a single chapter wait between finding out how they were going to get their powers/rings back. I appreciate not being dicked around by the mangaka.

I can't imagine how much more epic Bleach would be with Amano Akira at the helm. Naruto and One-Piece are much more coherent stories that in all honesty can't be told as fast as Reborn because of all the details in them. But Oda and Kishimoto could learn from Amano how to add a bit of extreme to their mangas.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 12, 2010)

Major_Glory said:


> I'm finally caught up and I can now say with fair certainty that this is the greatest manga ever written.
> 
> Reborn doesn't take itself so seriously so that it draws the story out needlessly. It's instant gratification with each chapter. With this new arc, It would take 10 chapters or more to get the new rings for the Vongola if this was Bleach, Naruto, or One-Piece. There wasn't even a single chapter wait between finding out how they were going to get their powers/rings back. I appreciate not being dicked around by the mangaka.
> 
> I can't imagine how much more epic Bleach would be with Amano Akira at the helm. Naruto and One-Piece are much more coherent stories that in all honesty can't be told as fast as Reborn because of all the details in them. But Oda and Kishimoto could learn from Amano how to add a bit of extreme to their mangas.



Doesn't draw the story out needlessly? that's exactly what The Future arc did it went on for way too long...and if you think this is the greatest manga ever written you honestly should broaden your horizons a little more

The manga was good up until midway through the Future arc, and then it started to drag, and generally just become bad. Currently though this entire arc is just horribly contrived. Tsuna's character development always seems to reset to zero at the start of every arc, and must go through the exact same ground each time for it.

It was a good manga, but it was never anything spectacular even at it's best during the Varia arc.


----------



## Corrupt Deity (Aug 13, 2010)

Major_Glory said:


> I'm finally caught up and I can now say with fair certainty that this is the greatest manga ever written.
> 
> Reborn doesn't take itself so seriously so that it draws the story out needlessly. It's instant gratification with each chapter. With this new arc, It would take 10 chapters or more to get the new rings for the Vongola if this was Bleach, Naruto, or One-Piece. There wasn't even a single chapter wait between finding out how they were going to get their powers/rings back. I appreciate not being dicked around by the mangaka.
> 
> I can't imagine how much more epic Bleach would be with Amano Akira at the helm. Naruto and One-Piece are much more coherent stories that in all honesty can't be told as fast as Reborn because of all the details in them. But Oda and Kishimoto could learn from Amano how to add a bit of extreme to their mangas.



Greatest Manga ever written? That's a bit of a stretch. Reborn might be around Bleach's level, but to say that Oda could learn anything from Amano is kinda laughable. Her arc structure is a bit fucked up for one.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 13, 2010)

Major_Glory said:


> I'm finally caught up and I can now say with fair certainty that this is the greatest manga ever written.
> 
> Reborn doesn't take itself so seriously so that it draws the story out needlessly. It's instant gratification with each chapter. With this new arc, It would take 10 chapters or more to get the new rings for the Vongola if this was Bleach, Naruto, or One-Piece. There wasn't even a single chapter wait between finding out how they were going to get their powers/rings back. I appreciate not being dicked around by the mangaka.
> 
> I can't imagine how much more epic Bleach would be with Amano Akira at the helm. Naruto and One-Piece are much more coherent stories that in all honesty can't be told as fast as Reborn because of all the details in them. *But Oda and Kishimoto could learn from Amano how to add a bit of extreme to their mangas.*



No, she could learn from them. Kishimoto is far from the best, but one cannot deny that Part 1 of Naruto was much better than the whole of Reborn, Part 2 at this point is still slightly better than current Reborn. Oda is just a different story altogether. If only she could bring back the quality of the Varia Arc back into the manga then maybe people wouldn't have much at all to complain about, but at the moment it's about as horrible as Bleach.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 13, 2010)

At least with Bleach there's always something to laugh about.

Reborn is ehhh


----------



## Major_Glory (Aug 13, 2010)

Haters gon' hate! 






(Edit: I'm not being inflammatory. I'm just saying "Que sera sera," or "To each their own.")


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 13, 2010)

I like Reborn! much more than Bleach.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 13, 2010)

Well since bleach is just about troll troll and more troll I agree with ya


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 13, 2010)

Bleach has the better women


----------



## Cash (Aug 13, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Bleach has the better women



although Tsuna isnt hot and she kinda looks like a boy, I find her powers pretty cool and like her personality when things are about to go down


----------



## Velocity (Aug 13, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Bleach has the better swimmen



Why yes, yes it does.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 13, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Bleach has the better women



You?re wrong, the better women are in HSOTD


----------



## God Movement (Aug 13, 2010)

No Naruto has the best womenz they gots Sakura


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 13, 2010)

Although they have no major point to being in the story, I like Kyoko/Haru.  

From what I've read, I'm more or less alone in my opinion.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 13, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> Although they have no major point to being in the story, I like Kyoko/Haru.
> 
> From what I've read, I'm more or less alone in my opinion.



Haru is pek


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 13, 2010)

One Piece has the way betttttttter women.


----------



## Cash (Aug 13, 2010)

I-pin>>>>    .


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 13, 2010)

The hell, Chrome and Haru  are the best ones


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 13, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> You?re wrong, the better women are in HSOTD



Where do you think Kubo got his inspiration? 



Kain Highwind said:


> Although they have no major point to being in the story, I like Kyoko/Haru.
> 
> From what I've read, I'm more or less alone in my opinion.



Haru pek


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 13, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> You?re wrong, the better *women* are in HSOTD




 u mean WOMAN?

right?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 13, 2010)

Major_Glory said:


> Haters gon' hate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not hating i'm being logical. the manga has very clear flaws to it, alot of which are still there. I don't even want too go into how I can't stand the artstyle.

But as I said before seriously you should expand your horizons if you think this is the best manga ever...I must ask what other manga have you read by the way.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 13, 2010)

TRI05 said:


> u mean WOMAN?
> 
> right?



yes  

10char


----------



## Zaino (Aug 13, 2010)

I like the woman in KHR.

I mean Tsuna and Gokudera are beautiful girls just late to blossom.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, Amano sure likes her bishies.  Alot.


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 13, 2010)

hold up hitman reborn mangaka is a woman?



........



no wonder tsuna is a straight up bitch.


----------



## Sassy (Aug 14, 2010)

I love Hitman Reborn it's my fave manga next to Air Gear.


----------



## Major_Glory (Aug 14, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I'm not hating i'm being logical. the manga has very clear flaws to it, alot of which are still there. I don't even want too go into how I can't stand the artstyle.
> 
> But as I said before seriously you should expand your horizons if you think this is the best manga ever...I must ask what other manga have you read by the way.



You simply wish to quantify my manga reading choices into a score (a low one at that) and then berate me.

I'm not having it.

My horizons are broader than you give me credit for. I stand by my words. On so many levels, *Reborn is the best manga ever written.* If you disagree with me, oh well.


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 14, 2010)

^lmao....good joke.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 14, 2010)

Major_Glory said:


> You simply wish to quantify my manga reading choices into a score (a low one at that) and then berate me.
> 
> I'm not having it.
> 
> My horizons are broader than you give me credit for. I stand by my words. On so many levels, *Reborn is the best manga ever written.* If you disagree with me, oh well.


Then you probably have a problem. You can say that you like it the best, but saying it's the best manga ever?


----------



## migukuni (Aug 14, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Then you probably have a problem. You can say that you like it the best, but saying it's the best manga ever?



respect other people's preference

I for one like Reborn more than any other manga and on a stretch literature (and I've read a whole lot manga, literature, books, novels and all the like).

OnePiece has its faults, its not the best and it depends on a persons taste if he/she would like it. Reborn is simply better than Bleach (Troll) and Naruto (Blatant Gayness)


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 14, 2010)

migukuni said:


> respect other people's preference
> 
> I for one like Reborn more than any other manga and on a stretch literature (and I've read a whole lot manga, literature, books, novels and all the like).
> 
> OnePiece has its faults, its not the best and it depends on a persons taste if he/she would like it. Reborn is simply better than Bleach (Troll) and Naruto (Blatant Gayness)


I respect other people's opinion. I also said in that post that he can like it more than any other manga, but saying that Reborn is the best manga ever is just... I don't know.

And yes, One Piece has it's faults (although they do not bother me, to be honest). But it's still one of the best shounen right now.


----------



## Zorokiller (Aug 14, 2010)

No way that Reborn is the best *manga* ever, maybe shounen, but that's also quite far off.

There are numerous of manga better then reborn.

Vagabond, Pluto, Berserk come to mind.


----------



## Cash (Aug 14, 2010)

hitman best ever


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 14, 2010)

Major_Glory said:


> You simply wish to quantify my manga reading choices into a score (a low one at that) and then berate me.
> 
> I'm not having it.
> 
> My horizons are broader than you give me credit for. I stand by my words. On so many levels, *Reborn is the best manga ever written.* If you disagree with me, oh well.



Somebody's being paranoid, no i'm not berating you, what I wish to know is how many manga's you've actually read. if you've read as few as you say, then suggest a few more you should pick up. 

For instance Akumetsu, a manga about a man (men) who sets out to destroy the corruption of japan



migukuni said:


> respect other people's preference
> 
> I for one like Reborn more than any other manga and on a stretch literature (and I've read a whole lot manga, literature, books, novels and all the like).
> 
> OnePiece has its faults, its not the best and it depends on a persons taste if he/she would like it. Reborn is simply better than Bleach (Troll) and Naruto (Blatant Gayness)




I am respecting his preference, but I have no idea what his preference is though. There's nothing wrong with challenging said preference, to have it grow a little.

I wasn't even going to suggest One Piece.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 14, 2010)

migukuni said:


> respect other people's preference


Just because I respect his opinion doesn't make him right, anyone can say their favorite manga is the best ever and not back up any claims as to why, in anycase it makes him an idiot.


migukuni said:


> I for one like Reborn more than any other manga and on a stretch literature (and I've read a whole lot manga, literature, books, novels and all the like).


I really hope you're trolling, because that means your standards are incredibly low  


migukuni said:


> OnePiece has its faults, its not the best and it depends on a persons taste if he/she would like it. Reborn is simply better than Bleach (Troll) and *Naruto (Blatant Gayness)*


Anyone sense the irony in this point? He has the right to comment on other manga being gay when he himself likes Reborn


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 14, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> No way that Reborn is the best *manga* ever, *maybe shounen,* but that's also quite far off.
> 
> There are numerous of manga better then reborn.
> 
> Vagabond, Pluto, Berserk come to mind.



OMG.

Seriously, how is it the best shonen?


----------



## Corrupt Deity (Aug 14, 2010)

It's not, not even close


----------



## migukuni (Aug 14, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Just because I respect his opinion doesn't make him right, anyone can say their favorite manga is the best ever and not back up any claims as to why, in anycase it makes him an idiot.



personal preference does not need any back-ups



> I really hope you're trolling, because that means your standards are incredibly low



I read manga for relaxation and not for work, so yes I am serious. I don't want to overly think when reading shounen because I read it for relaxation, Im already bombarded in work and school.



> Anyone sense the irony in this point? He has the right to comment on other manga being gay when he himself likes Reborn



It has lots of bishie's but I dont see much blatant.... things


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 14, 2010)

The real six funeral wraiths are falling down fast


----------



## Major_Glory (Aug 14, 2010)

I really didn't think the manga police would be lurking here in the Katekyo Hitman Reborn! thread and be as annoying as IRL police. :\


I can't believe I'm relenting to the trolls. My parents taught me better. I've read/am currently reading:

666 Satan
Ares
The Breaker
Fairy Tail
Naruto
Bleach
One-Piece
Berserk
Katekyo Hitman Reborn!
Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi
Air Gear
Kekkaishi
Claymore
Vampire Knight
Flame of Recca
Full Metal Alchemist
Beelzebub
Psyren
Break Blade
Samurai Deeper Kyo
Blue Dragon
High School of the Dead
Metallica Metalluca


I feel like I'm missing a bunch but those are the ones I can think of at the top of my head. You may not agree with me, but I think that Reborn is the best ever.


----------



## Corrupt Deity (Aug 14, 2010)

You should read some more lol.


----------



## Pastelduck (Aug 14, 2010)

While KHR isn't my favorite, it is up there.  I like the characters, the plot is ok but I still have no idea where the author is going with it.  For a power manga, there has been some memorable fights and abilities.  

FYI Major Glory if you haven't been reading Veritas I highly recommend it.  It is AWESOME!!


----------



## Velocity (Aug 14, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Anyone sense the irony in this point? He has the right to comment on other manga being gay when he himself likes Reborn



Trust me, Naruto sends out far more gay vibes than Reborn. Regardless of whether or not Reborn is the best manga, best shonen or most manly manga out there, at least Tsuna actually killed Byakuran. He wants peace just as much as Naruto does, but you don't see him becoming some sort of lovechild of Jesus and Buddha.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 14, 2010)

migukuni said:


> personal preference does not need any back-ups


So he's just spouting bullshit or has shit taste in general I presume? m'kay 



migukuni said:


> I read manga for relaxation and not for work, so yes I am serious. I don't want to overly think when reading shounen because I read it for relaxation, Im already bombarded in work and school.


So you're not really reading Reborn to begin with, so what gives you the right to really criticize other manga in the first place if you can't even defend your favorite?





migukuni said:


> It has lots of bishie's but I dont see much blatant.... things


Hibari's weapon is a pair of handcuffs 
And the characters of Reborn are among the most popular characters used in the yaoi/shounen ai department, hmm don't see Naruto in that listing.

There's alot more undertones but they're not gonna show anything explicit in a young boy's comic but you have to be blind to miss it


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 14, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Trust me, Naruto sends out far more gay vibes than Reborn.


Like? 


Lyra said:


> Regardless of whether or not Reborn is the best manga, best shonen or most manly manga out there, at least Tsuna actually killed Byakuran. He wants peace just as much as Naruto does, but you don't see him becoming some sort of lovechild of Jesus and Buddha.


What the fuck does wanting peace have anything to do with homosexuality 

By your logic every shounen protagonist is gay


----------



## Corrupt Deity (Aug 14, 2010)

I r not trollin. You're free to like what you like, however you should refrain from saying something is the best just because its your favorite. For arguments sake if you evaluate manga based on the quality rather that personal preference than there are a lot that are superior than reborn.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 14, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Like?



Naruto and Sasuke?s meetings are full of gay intentions, watch the last one and you will got the fact bro.


----------



## Cash (Aug 14, 2010)

this whole argument is really really dumb.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 14, 2010)

What argument? Just two idiots who can't distinguish opinion from fact


----------



## Blinky (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey guys what's going on in this thre-


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 14, 2010)

^ What are you gay?


----------



## Blinky (Aug 14, 2010)

Only on Tuesdays .


----------



## Major_Glory (Aug 14, 2010)

Everything in this world except for science is subjective. I've never been a person to give much value to reviews of products or goods that can't be measured by pure mathematical or scientific reasoning. Video Card A vs Video Card B is one thing. But Novel X vs Novel Y is another. When it comes to literature, art, and music, your best bet is to avoid saying things like," You're wrong," "No, it isn't,"  "No, this is better," because these are truly arguments that can't be won. While I can appreciate your ideas about their being better written mangas, or even more specifically, better written shounens, I'll never espouse your beliefs because my beliefs are my own and that is what makes me me.

I'm 28 years old. It feels real childish for me to even have to present these ideas to a forum dedicated to the celebration of manga. If I say this manga is the best, then I think its the best. I was never asking anyone to qualify that statement. I came directly to this thread to proclaim my approval of this manga. I'm sorry if that statement offends anyone. It's not like anyone has to pick and choose only one manga to read and my statements about Reborn being the best does not mean that I think every other manga trite. 

It's really impolite to take issue with someone's personal opinion when everyone is free to feel and believe what they want.

But this is only my opinion... 

(To be clear, it's one thing having a personal opinion. It's quite another to act on that opinion if that opinion would cause harm to others and the last time I checked, claiming picture book A is better than picture books B -Z isn't a crime.)


----------



## Blinky (Aug 14, 2010)

Well how I think about it  "My favourite manga" and what I think is "the greatest manga of all time" Doesn't mean the same thing .


----------



## Zorokiller (Aug 14, 2010)

Ifrit. said:


> OMG.
> 
> Seriously, how is it the best shonen?



I, in no way, think that Reborn is the best in any kind of department.

It's average to me and in some point even worse then that.

But still I didn't want to be cruel and say he was just totally wrong, it's his opinion, but still kind of a dumb thing to say.

Just like some fangirl saying Justin Bieber is the best singer ever, maybe she likes him the most but that doesn't mean that automatically makes him the best singer ever and it sounds stupid, the same goes for saying Reborn is the best manga ever.


----------



## Major_Glory (Aug 14, 2010)

It does to her. And that's all that really matters to her. Her opinion can change and that is okay too.


----------



## Major_Glory (Aug 14, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Well how I think about it  "My favourite manga" and what I think is "the greatest manga of all time" Doesn't mean the same thing .



Well, Reborn is my favorite and for me it's the greatest of all time.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh lawdy I give up .


----------



## Cash (Aug 14, 2010)

greatest of all time still 

_*waits for kanye west pic*_


----------



## Velocity (Aug 14, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Like?



Like the fact that Hinata professed her love to Naruto and nearly died for him, yet five minutes later all he was going on about Sasuke. Like he doesn't give a crap that everyone in Konoha could have died, but he hyperventilates as soon as he hears his friends have given up on Sasuke. Like he didn't gain control over Kyuubi to honour his parents, but because he wanted to save Sasuke. Like he doesn't give a crap that Tobi is going to subjugate the entire world, but he's outraged that Tobi would use Sasuke. 

Need I go on?

The manga itself is clearly homosexual as a whole - why else would Kishimoto put so much emphasis on everyone wanting some 16 year old kid? Tobi wants his eyes, Kabuto wants his body and Naruto wants to save him from "the darkness". Then there's the fact that there exists no single woman in Naruto worth the panel time she gets, as even Kushina is thrown to the side so Minato can get more of a spotlight.



> What the fuck does wanting peace have anything to do with homosexuality
> 
> By your logic every shounen protagonist is gay



The peace-wanting has nothing to do with it. Naruto thinks Hinata is dead, so he starts moping and whining and crying until the Kyuubi offers to free him from his pain, who in turn goes and fights God Path. Tsuna sees Yuni die, he goes ballistic and pretty much incinerates Byakuran until there's nothing left of him.

As far as protagonists go, if you want to start going on about homosexuality, Tsuna is nowhere near as gay as Naruto. In any sense of the word, whether you mean homosexual, happy or simply retarded.


----------



## Corrupt Deity (Aug 14, 2010)

Neither is gay really, Naruto is just more of a bitch than Tsuna is.


----------



## Cash (Aug 14, 2010)

damn it, this whole thread is gay right now


----------



## Blinky (Aug 14, 2010)

But it's not Tuesday .


----------



## Cash (Aug 14, 2010)

wait, I thought the average American went gay on Saturdays? is overseas Tuesdays?unless the people in this thread got it all wrong


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 14, 2010)

Corrupt Deity said:


> Neither is gay really, Naruto is just more of a bitch than Tsuna is.


Nah, the mangaka doesn't shit on Tsuna as much as Kishi shits on Naruto half the time, but Tsuna is infact a bitch or at least we're constantly reminded of this from time to time by Reborn himself


----------



## Blinky (Aug 14, 2010)

Ganta said:


> wait, I thought the average American went gay on Saturdays? is overseas Tuesdays?unless the people in this thread got it all wrong



It varies from person to person imo . 


I only read the first 20 chapters but isn't it the entire concept of Tsuna's character that he's a bitch ?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 14, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Stuff


So you've opted to not really give reasons to what makes it gay but rather why you don't like it for


Lyra said:


> The manga itself is clearly homosexual as a whole - why else would Kishimoto put so much emphasis on everyone wanting some 16 year old kid?


----------



## Cash (Aug 14, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> It varies from person to person imo .
> 
> 
> I only read the first 20 chapters but isn't it the entire concept of Tsuna's character that he's a bitch ?



yea pretty much. he has changed alot now though. still a puss but growing up. he is a manly man puss.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 14, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> It varies from person to person imo .
> 
> 
> I only read the first 20 chapters but isn't it the entire concept of Tsuna's character that he's a bitch ?


Yes, even after he's beaten the most broken villains in the series he reverts back to being everyone's bitch the next day at school


----------



## Gunners (Aug 14, 2010)

> Like the fact that Hinata professed her love to Naruto and nearly died for him, yet five minutes later all he was going on about Sasuke. Like he doesn't give a crap that everyone in Konoha could have died, but he hyperventilates as soon as he hears his friends have given up on Sasuke. Like he didn't gain control over Kyuubi to honour his parents, but because he wanted to save Sasuke. Like he doesn't give a crap that Tobi is going to subjugate the entire world, but he's outraged that Tobi would use Sasuke.


Hinata sacrifsed herself for Naruto and he snapped on Pein. When he regained control, he found out she was safe and dealt with Pein. He didn't start thinking about Sasuke until people from Kumo told him that Sasuke joined Akatsuki. 

With regards to Tobi he's just another Akatsuki member who needs to be stopped. 



> Then there's the fact that there exists no single woman in Naruto worth the panel time she gets, as even Kushina is thrown to the side so Minato can get more of a spotlight.


Kushina has featured more in this arc than Minato. 



> The peace-wanting has nothing to do with it. Naruto thinks Hinata is dead, so he starts moping and whining and crying until the Kyuubi offers to free him from his pain, who in turn goes and fights God Path. Tsuna sees Yuni die, he goes ballistic and pretty much incinerates Byakuran until there's nothing left of him.


The Kyuubi taking control of Naruto is a sign of him going ballistic and dealing with someone, that's what will happen when he loses it. 


> As far as protagonists go, if you want to start going on about homosexuality, Tsuna is nowhere near as gay as Naruto. In any sense of the word, whether you mean homosexual, happy or simply retarded.


Tsuna is a wimp.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 14, 2010)

Ganta said:


> yea pretty much. he has changed alot now though. still a puss but growing up. he is a manly man puss.



I wouldn't say he's changed, he's still the same character from the beginning he even does the same facial expressions from time again, only now he does manly speeches


----------



## Cash (Aug 14, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> I wouldn't say he's changed, he's still the same character from the beginning he even does the same facial expressions from time again, only now he does manly speeches



well yea, true. he just has his resolve now. also doesnt mind leading the team and what not when called upon. thats what i meant. but he is still a puss overall.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 14, 2010)

Ganta said:


> well yea, true. he just has his resolve now. also doesnt mind leading the team and what not when called upon. thats what i meant. but he is still a puss overall.


That's true, though Reborn has to remind him from time to time what his priorities are


----------



## Pastelduck (Aug 14, 2010)

OMG...This type of arguement always happens when SJ is not out for the week.  Darn you SJ!!  Darn you to manga hell!


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 14, 2010)

Imo without the bishie & yaoi's stuff Reborn would lose the votes of the fanboys, and consequently the ratings would drop terribly because lately (last Byakuran+Shimon arc) the plot itself has been really really bad.


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2010)

Bubi said:


> Imo without the bishie & yaoi's stuff Reborn would lose the votes of the fanboys, and consequently the ratings would drop terribly because lately (last Byakuran+Shimon arc) the plot itself has been really really bad.


I agree with this 100%. Its been pretty terrible.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 14, 2010)

Major_Glory said:


> I really didn't think the manga police would be lurking here in the Katekyo Hitman Reborn! thread and be as annoying as IRL police. :\
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm relenting to the trolls. My parents taught me better. I've read/am currently reading:
> ...



I stared at this post for five minutes...and I still fail to grasp it.

You've read The Breaker, Kekkaishi, SDK, Berserk and FMA...and yet you like KHR more than those things? I'm not being mean but my brain hurts trying to think of why you'd think that...I can maybe understand Berserk...but FMA and Kekkaishi? seriously?

Oh well...if you feel that way there's nothing I can say that will dissuade you.



Ganta said:


> yea pretty much. he has changed alot now though. still a puss but growing up. he is a manly man puss.



Except he's still a whiny bitch. it's also been past time that he acceps that he's going to be a mafia boss, or Reborn will kill him.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 14, 2010)

Jeez, why can't people just sitback, relax, and enjoy reading the manga without getting into this is better than that debate.


----------



## migukuni (Aug 15, 2010)

its because there is no chapter so everyone is in a manga deprived state


----------



## Zorokiller (Aug 15, 2010)

It's because there are no chapters that people spout nonsense about KHR being the best manga ever


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd liken KHR to Bleach right now... better than Naruto, but what isn't?


----------



## Gunners (Aug 16, 2010)

KHR and Bleach are not better than Naruto. I understand that you're trying to use the punch bag as a way of taking shame away from KHR but it really is a shit manga. 

I literally had to force myself to read it, with Naruto and Bleach, they were both top mangas at one point, Naruto I still enjoy. With KHR I literally had to force myself to read it, looking back I don't know why I bothered. It's concentrated shit.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 16, 2010)

Gunners said:


> KHR and Bleach are not better than Naruto. I understand that you're trying to use the punch bag as a way of taking shame away from KHR but it really is a shit manga.
> 
> I literally had to force myself to read it, with Naruto and Bleach, they were both top mangas at one point, Naruto I still enjoy. With KHR I literally had to force myself to read it, looking back I don't know why I bothered. It's concentrated shit.



Pretty much this. Currently, Naruto > KHR = Bleach IMO.


----------



## *uzumaki-naruto* (Aug 16, 2010)

Bleach is awful! i have no joy for it at all....

Rescue arcs all the fucking time and can someone tell me why there's never any explantion to those spell things they use??? no training required it seems.....sigh and don't get me started when ichigo started flying out of the blue/everyone started flying with no explanation


----------



## Believe it!!! (Aug 16, 2010)

*uzumaki-naruto* said:


> Bleach is awful! i have no joy for it at all....
> 
> Rescue arcs all the fucking time and can someone tell me why there's never any explantion to those spell things they use??? no training required it seems.....sigh and don't get me started when ichigo started flying out of the blue/everyone started flying with no explanation



Since when were you under the impression that Soul Eater's couldn't fly?


KHR's fall was inevitable. Because after the future arc there was no conceivable way that there would be new enemy's capable of threatening Tsuna and his guardians. But Amano did it, and with the earthquake and the Shimon Rings, everything is a little believable. Of course it's a little rocky, but it will eventually work out.

As for those who hated it before, well then, ok. It has it's share of problems like anything else.


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 16, 2010)

as long as everyone can agree that OP is at the top then everything is fine.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 16, 2010)

> As for those who hated it before, well then, ok. It has it's share of problems like anything else.


It's a stretch to say it has its share of good things. That is where the problem lies, the negatives crush the positives.


----------



## Magic (Aug 16, 2010)

I can't even watch the anime...mostly filler and stuff. Ugh such a girl oriented show.


----------



## Cash (Aug 16, 2010)

yea, the anime is pretty bad.

plus side, 3 more days until this whole discussion is over


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 16, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Pretty much this. Currently, Naruto > KHR = Bleach IMO.



For me it's Naruto = KHR > Bleach.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 16, 2010)

and for me OP>Naruto=KHR!>Bleach


----------



## Cash (Aug 16, 2010)

my short time on this forum taught me one thing. lots of people dont like Bleach. it was also brought up in the FT thread as well


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 16, 2010)

Bleach used to be awesome when it just started off. However, the fights became boring and things became ridiculous. Everyone has noticed how Kubo is simply trolling. I don't watch anime for superficial reasons such as hot babes, so there's no additional value there for me.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 16, 2010)

My set is for trolling. Also, Yui isn't hot.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 16, 2010)

but she is funny


----------



## Believe it!!! (Aug 17, 2010)

Gunners said:


> It's a stretch to say it has its share of good things. That is where the problem lies, the negatives crush the positives.



Of course it has enough good things:

Fighting system is intriguing and well thought out.

Character, move, setting design is good.

Tsuna can be badass when he wants.

Flames and rings are pretty unique to this manga.

The whole mafia thing is awesome.

The bad?:

The art can be shabby, and seems girl oriented.

Bishies. Bishies everywhere.

Inconsistency in current arc.

The unconventional system (rings, flames, fights) can be considered bad by some.

Bunch of worthless characters.

Tsuna is usually a wimp.

There is plenty of room to look past those bad things. I never found myself aggravated by Kyoku and Haru making food and doing housework, and Tsuna's personality has grown on me. The fact is that it's about tolerance. Which some don't have, and that's okay.


----------



## Sen (Aug 17, 2010)

I think that KHR is one of the more exciting manga lately


----------



## Gallant (Aug 17, 2010)

I liked the Future Arc up until Amano said "Fuck You" and ruined the handling of the Real Funeral Wreaths and rushed Tsuna's fight with Byakuran. I hated this arc when it started because Shimon was boring sans Adelheid. Then "Sin" popped up and I started getting interested again. Then "Sin" fucked up the power levels Bleach style and I've just not been able to remove the bad taste from my mouth since. Even throughout all of that, I still don't consider this series worse than Bleach but it isn't better than Naruto either.

It is time for Amano to wrap this series up anyway.


----------



## *uzumaki-naruto* (Aug 17, 2010)

Believe it!!! said:


> Since when were you under the impression that Soul Eater's couldn't fly?
> 
> 
> KHR's fall was inevitable. Because after the future arc there was no conceivable way that there would be new enemy's capable of threatening Tsuna and his guardians. But Amano did it, and with the earthquake and the Shimon Rings, everything is a little believable. Of course it's a little rocky, but it will eventually work out.
> ...



No i mean ichigo couldn't fly and needed the aid of a some ''wing tool'' during the first rescue arc and then a couple chapters later he can fly  why? we never saw training or anything close...sigh


----------



## Velocity (Aug 17, 2010)

*uzumaki-naruto* said:


> No i mean ichigo couldn't fly and needed the aid of a some ''wing tool'' during the first rescue arc and then a couple chapters later he can fly  why? we never saw training or anything close...sigh



Ichigo knew Shunpo because he had to, that's all.


----------



## Sen (Aug 17, 2010)

Most shounen manga tend to get a bit haxxed in terms of abilities, always getting stronger and stronger to defeat the new enemies.

The only thing that really bothers me is that so many of the characters are obvious counterparts with almost the same personalities


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 18, 2010)

Chapter 302 spoiler
*Spoiler*: __ 



The vongola are on the island. The battle is about to start Vendice's guards are also thereThe losers have to go to jail. The vendice knows about the secret agreement between the Simon and the Vongola The way the vendice wants to talk urgently is cute But manages to speak properly "Why are they there", Shimon and Vongola's secret agreement Because it's just a notice it is meaningless to write everything out. Tsuna, Ryohei, Gokudera and Lambo is on the island while the others are in the boat. Chrome sleeps on Julie's bed


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 18, 2010)

Dreamer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Chrome sleeps on Julie?s bed



Oh noes!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 18, 2010)

Time to take bets on how long it takes for Mukuro to take over and stomp Julie into the ground


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 19, 2010)

Gunners said:


> KHR and Bleach are not better than Naruto. I understand that you're trying to use the punch bag as a way of taking shame away from KHR but it really is a shit manga.
> 
> I literally had to force myself to read it, with Naruto and Bleach, they were both top mangas at one point, Naruto I still enjoy. With KHR I literally had to force myself to read it, looking back I don't know why I bothered. It's concentrated shit.



Nothing is and can ever be worse than Naruto.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 19, 2010)

^Bleach. IMO, it goes One Piece>Naruto>KHR>Bleach. I read them in the opposite order saving OP for last cause it's usually the most interesting.


----------



## Xemnas (Aug 19, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Pretty much this. Currently, Naruto > KHR = Bleach IMO.



KHR is going downhill but = Bleach? Fuck outta...



TRI05 said:


> as long as everyone can agree that OP is at the top then everything is fine.



Don't worry, OP still has the shittiest art in Jump.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 19, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Time to take bets on how long it takes for Mukuro to take over and stomp Julie into the ground



Mukuro takes over with some wierd man kissing and feeling him up and then the real rape starts.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 19, 2010)

just caught up with the manga.....damn. also the shimon deserve a reward for being some of the most butthurt manga characters ive ever seen.


----------



## bubble_lord (Aug 19, 2010)

Prison for eternity, the stakes are high but I can't see anyone actually being thrown away; would be a bit of a dark conclusion.


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 19, 2010)

Chapter 45


i dont remember her tits being that big


i dont mind though!


----------



## Xemnas (Aug 19, 2010)

TRI05 said:


> Chapter 45
> 
> 
> i dont remember her tits being that big
> ...



I was thinking the exact same thing.

Also, if Amano would've made Vendice final villain, KHR would be a much much better manga.


----------



## bubble_lord (Aug 19, 2010)

It would be cool actually if this arc lead into another so when Shimon and Vongola make up they go off to save their friends while fighting the Vendice but most likely the Vendice will let them off after they all make up.


----------



## Pastelduck (Aug 19, 2010)

My guess is that this battle will be a draw.  Tsuna gets Chrome back and the real battle comes when its 7 vs 7


----------



## Gabe (Aug 19, 2010)

chapter was okay wonder who lost the other battle before the grim reaper guys said the two family have fought before.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 19, 2010)

OrangeJumpsuit1 said:


> My guess is that this battle will be a draw.  Tsuna gets Chrome back and the real battle comes when its 7 vs 7



Yeah i'm thinking the same thing, but i do like seeing Enma and Tsuna fighting Vendice.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm looking forward to this  And the Vendice coming in just made things a lot better. But I swear if Gokudera gets screwed again, it's going to become official to me that Amano hates him


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 19, 2010)

Ageha:isn´t it obvious? it was Shimon if not Primo shouldn´t be able to have  traveled to Japan

I hope the fight to start soon, all the talk is getting me annoyed


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 19, 2010)

OrangeJumpsuit1 said:


> My guess is that this battle will be a draw.  Tsuna gets Chrome back and the real battle comes when its 7 vs 7



My thoughts exactly. I wonder myself if Yamamoto will be ready to go for the second round or will they replace him for a new rain guardian?

I can't see them ditching Yama but...


----------



## Goku• (Aug 19, 2010)

Did somebody get implants?


----------



## Kenju (Aug 19, 2010)

Goku said:


> Did somebody get implants?



My jaw almost dropped when I saw those things.

I'm surprised Adelheid doesn't have Cloud class flames


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 19, 2010)

You think? i mean probably she is a cloud flame with human form


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 19, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> You think? i mean probably she is a cloud flame with human form



Well, she said the rings would grow seven fold but she didn't mention other accessories.


----------



## migukuni (Aug 19, 2010)

technically her boobs was that big, except before it was hidden within her jacket...

I think Tsuna will lose and they get a power up in prison haha, *hope not* since it sounds too much like OP

another shimon leader besides the 1st gens probably lost that fight


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 19, 2010)

I think something will happen midway and cause them to abandon the fight.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 20, 2010)

Well If Tsuna loses we could have a prison arc. From the looks of things that might happen.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 20, 2010)

TRI05 said:


> Chapter 45
> 
> 
> i dont remember her tits being that big
> ...



They grow each chapter.

By the end of this arc she'll have her own orbit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2010)

End of the fight should be everyone taking a turn kicking Julie in the nuts.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks like the stakes were raised this week.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 20, 2010)

I want to kill Julie by his damn comments,he is only safe because he isn´t real, that dumbass


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm still a bit surprised that Ryohei knew what a Bangle was...


----------



## Xemnas (Aug 20, 2010)

Thinking about it now, somebody from Shimon has the ability to hide a whole island? Their illusions must be something crazy.


----------



## bURN (Aug 20, 2010)

tsuna is going to lose this battle or at least i hope he does because this arc so far is kinda boring


----------



## Cash (Aug 20, 2010)

Lambo  better get a chance to kick some ass


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 20, 2010)

Julie and Enma are by far the worst characters in this manga.

It pains me to know that they probably won't die


----------



## Zorokiller (Aug 20, 2010)

yamamoto is out, chrome is kidnapped, and hibari is somehow not attaining the party...

how the hell are they going to win?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 20, 2010)

power of plot


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 20, 2010)

Lambo and the Vindice made this chapter more interesting than usual.

I wanna see 25 year Lambo dammit


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 20, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> yamamoto is out, chrome is kidnapped, and hibari is somehow not attaining the party...
> 
> how the hell are they going to win?



Hibari will be coming in fashionably late i'm guessing, while Chrome will wake up, fight for a chapter and then Mukuro will take over. Vongola will escape back to the mainland and regroup with with Yamamoto awakening in enough time to partake in the final battle


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 21, 2010)

this whole arc feels fillerish, with no real point to it.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 21, 2010)

So we will have a rescue arc from the prison, Tsuna will win and after that he will save Ace Enma from the prison, it's so obvious 

I expected to see the annoying Cervello but the Vindice are way better


----------



## son_michael (Aug 21, 2010)

Bubi said:


> So we will have a rescue arc from the prison, Tsuna will win and after that he will save Ace Enma from the prison, it's so obvious
> 
> I expected to see the annoying Cervello but the Vindice are way better



lol wont Enma be surprised! he was just a God to them like 2 days ago and now he gonna get his ass kicked!


----------



## Velocity (Aug 21, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Lambo and the Vindice made this chapter more interesting than usual.
> 
> I wanna see 25 year Lambo dammit



But he'd solo the Shimon and the Vindice at the same time with both arms tied behind his back.


----------



## Frieza (Aug 21, 2010)

5 year old cute Lambo will pwn.


----------



## Rowel (Aug 21, 2010)

Kyoko is so cute though!! ._. I miss her. I'm mad I forgot her name.

It would have been really cool if Mukuro stayed a villain. I feel like I expected him to turn on Tsuna real soon instead of just joining him and not doing anything bad-guy like for the rest of his existence... :<


----------



## Xemnas (Aug 22, 2010)

Rowel said:


> Kyoko is so cute though!! ._. I miss her. I'm mad I forgot her name.
> 
> It would have been really cool if Mukuro stayed a villain. I feel like I expected him to turn on Tsuna real soon instead of just joining him and not doing anything bad-guy like for the rest of his existence... :<



This is shounen.


----------



## Rowel (Aug 22, 2010)

Has anything ever happened with that other ring that Tsuna got from that guy way back towards the beginning of the series?


----------



## Sen (Aug 22, 2010)

Other ring?   I don't even remember that  

Kind of a boring chapter imo, although the fight should hopefully be interesting with so much on the line.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 22, 2010)

Rowel said:


> Has anything ever happened with that other ring that Tsuna got from that guy way back towards the beginning of the series?



Did you mean the Lanchia ring?
It saved Tsuna blocking a Byakuran attack during the last crap fight of the Future arc


----------



## Rowel (Aug 22, 2010)

Bubi said:


> Did you mean the Lanchia ring?
> It saved Tsuna blocking a Byakuran attack during the last crap fight of the Future arc



Oh yeah, that's right. I just thought that the ring would be some kind of a special ring like the hell ring.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 22, 2010)

I really miss the old badass Smokin' Bomb Hayato


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 22, 2010)

WSJ Preview

Awesome we get a colour page this week, hopefully that means we'll have a good fight.:33


----------



## Meztryn (Aug 23, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> I really miss the old badass Smokin' Bomb Hayato



So do we all


----------



## migukuni (Aug 25, 2010)

Smoking bomb

and to the person who said he/she is wondering how ryohei know what a bangle is, F*U*

he didn't flunk a grade, that means he isn't as idiotic as Amano wants him to be


----------



## Rowel (Aug 25, 2010)

spoiler from 2ch/BA


*Spoiler*: __ 



ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2010/08/25(水) 17:06:43 ID:YhHK4mM2P うんこ。
消えてく復讐者
鈴木 歩いてシモンの歴史を見てゴールまで来い～～
スーパーツナになってシモン追うけど追いつかない。
歩いて追う事に そこに紅葉。

Translation(Chinese and English)
復仇者消失
鈴木讓他們見識西蒙的歷史
最後，第一場比賽：紅葉 VS. 極限

Vindice dissappears
Suzuki let's them see Simon family's hestory
finally, the first battle starts with Koyo vs Ryohei 

895 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2010/08/25(水) 17:31:58 ID:YhHK4mM2P
カラー表紙は

スーパーツナ

Translation : color page is Hyper Tsuna


----------



## Sen (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh cool, I never knew there was a website like that before (that tells you the colored pages, etc)   The battle should be awesome, I hope so anyway


----------



## Gabe (Aug 25, 2010)

cover of the chapter i think


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh damn, that image looks awesome


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 25, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> cover of the chapter i think



Thanks ~Ageha~, Tsuna looks badass can't wait to see Natsu too.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 25, 2010)

Tsuna's got his cloak on too


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 25, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> cover of the chapter i think



I really dig Reborn's color spreads, this is where the art trult shines


----------



## Rowel (Aug 26, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> cover of the chapter i think



Thanks Ageha  

Awww this is gonna be great!
So excited!


----------



## sadino (Aug 26, 2010)

Why freaking Ryohei always had to be the first to fight?

Amano's kinda retarded and really hates the sun flame guys.


----------



## Major_Glory (Aug 26, 2010)

Chapter is out! 

here?

Why is the manga so epic!?


----------



## migukuni (Aug 26, 2010)

IIRC Ryohei fought last in future arc


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 26, 2010)

TSUNNA YOU BEAST.
LOOK EVER MORE TO MY DESIRE


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 26, 2010)

Geez, Julie spouting shit about Chrome every chapter. I hope someone kicks his ass soon.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 26, 2010)

Tsuna's new gauntlets are badass


----------



## Rowel (Aug 26, 2010)

Seriously that was an ....EXTREMELY AMAZING CHAPTER!!!!
I cant wait to see Ryoheis Vongola Gear


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 26, 2010)

You know, I wonder if this series will see a timeskip.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 26, 2010)

Hattori~Hanzo said:


> Geez, Julie spouting shit about Chrome every chapter. I hope someone kicks his ass soon.



Julie really does need to catch an ass whooping 

Tsuna's new gauntlet looked so badass  Looking forward to Ryohei's fight.


----------



## Sen (Aug 26, 2010)

I really hope that Mukuro will appear and help save her (since if they need to get to her, they'll probably need more fighters than just the 3 of them and Lambo).  

On that note, did Hibari actually arrive at the island too?  I assume so but you think he would have shown himself at some point so far.


----------



## Believe it!!! (Aug 26, 2010)

I wish it was plausible for Mukuro to appear and kick the shit out of Julie. That sounds so pleasing.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 26, 2010)

Damn Tsuna´s new power is abadass, anyway Julie should get his ass kicked so soon,I hate him


----------



## Sen (Aug 26, 2010)

Mukuro has surprised us before, I still have hope 

And yeah I agree about Julie   I dislike pretty much all of the Shimon family actually


----------



## son_michael (Aug 26, 2010)

bet you at the end of this arc shit p and Gokeruda become a couple. Somehow I can just see their fight being a fight between two people in love lol

G= Shit P! I don't understand why are you doing this?!

Shit P= I have to!...I really liked you Gokuerda....


you know its coming


----------



## Sen (Aug 26, 2010)

I think Gokudera is too obsessed with Tsuna   Although yeah, they're all probably going to end up friends with one another or something at the end.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 26, 2010)

Great chapter, Tsuna looks like a true mafia boss!


----------



## son_michael (Aug 26, 2010)

Dreamer said:


> Great chapter, Tsuna looks like a true mafia boss!



every time he objects/denies to being IN the mafia....my belief that he can be become a bad ass mafia boss...rapidly plummets


My reaction last week=last chapter it was like "OMG tsuna is so cool, what a great boss he will be!"

this week=  Tunsa-"b...but im not in the mafia!"

my reaction=


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 26, 2010)

I don´t know what dissapoints ya so much in the end he will be a great mafia boss and you know it


----------



## son_michael (Aug 26, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> I don?t know what dissapoints ya so much in the end he will be a great mafia boss and you know it




he better be  



I 'm just saying how I can't view him as a mafia boss when he says stupid shit like that


----------



## Mahdi (Aug 26, 2010)

Canute87 said:


> You know, I wonder if this series will see a timeskip.



Don't jinx it Canute


----------



## Zorokiller (Aug 26, 2010)

Actually, the thought of Mukuro appearing is higher possible then ever, the vendice guards are there, and they most likely want the battle to be even and want both sides to be equals, meaning Tsuna can have his vongola guardian Mukuro

him saving chrome would be epic


----------



## Gabe (Aug 26, 2010)

new chapter was good tsuna looked awesome. i wish tsunas group and enmas group would have all fought at the same time in an all out brawl not one on one.


----------



## bURN (Aug 27, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Actually, the thought of Mukuro appearing is higher possible then ever, the vendice guards are there, and they most likely want the battle to be even and want both sides to be equals, meaning Tsuna can have his vongola guardian Mukuro
> 
> him saving chrome would be epic


oh i doubt they care about it being even or not and chrome is there


----------



## Zaru (Aug 27, 2010)

Being even doesn't matter whatsoever considering chrome is out of business in the first place.


----------



## Punpun (Aug 27, 2010)

Going by those rules, Tsuna is invincible. 

'Cause as far as I recall, he doesn't have any "pride" that he can loose fighting, no ?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2010)

Hmmh...the winner will be decided by whose pride is crushed? Well, I guess that means we'll have some pretty unique battles and Ryohei is up first.


----------



## Sassy (Aug 27, 2010)

Just got done with Chap's 303 and 302 and might I add :

NICE CHAPS INDEED XD


----------



## Adagio (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't know if Mukuro will make an appearance. Even if the Vindice do release him, he would still need time to recover, just like in the Future Arc.


----------



## migukuni (Aug 29, 2010)

it would be possible for Ryohei to lose since Koyo can use any *cheating styles* and that wont beat his pride. But Ryohei can't use *cheat* skills cause that would beat his pride as a boxer


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 29, 2010)

migukuni said:


> it would be possible for Ryohei to lose since Koyo can use any *cheating styles* and that wont beat his pride. But Ryohei can't use *cheat* skills cause that would beat his pride as a boxer



I still think Ryohei and the rest of Vongola will win though, i gotta feeling Koyo's weakness will be revealed during the fight.


----------



## kage_maru (Aug 29, 2010)

*"VOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!"*

I have to say I'm loving this show and manga. I thought I wasn't going to like the new Arc because the new guys looked lame but then I actually liked the idea of having rings that rival/match the rings of the Sky. It's going to be an interesting arc, though it's very similar to the Varia Arc which I enjoyed too since Xanxus is a bad ass.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Aug 29, 2010)

Just wondering... this guy's flame obviously involves vegetation/plants, but my question is it that he has control over plants, or is it like the lightening flame in the sense that the lame become condense and have the properties of lightening (in this case, vegetation)?


----------



## bubble_lord (Aug 29, 2010)

I wish it was a straight out boxing match rather than boxing with special powers but I quite like this set up.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 30, 2010)

I take it Ryohei's flame will end up making the other guys power even stronger.



bubble_lord said:


> I wish it was a straight out boxing match rather than boxing with special powers but I quite like this set up.



Personally, I enjoyed his fight against that jerk in the turban far more than his fight with Lussuria (I don't think this mangaka is suited for doing regular boxing matches, but again that's just me). So I don't particularly mind.

I just hope this one turns out good since his last one was cut short.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 30, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Going by those rules,* Tsuna is invincibl*e.
> 
> 'Cause as far as I recall, he doesn't have any "pride" that he can loose fighting, no ?



always have,always been.
His Pride we already know that


----------



## Kenju (Aug 30, 2010)

Unless Tsuna's Pride...is his friends! *dramatic music comes on*


----------



## migukuni (Aug 30, 2010)

Tsuna's pride is his reverse harem


----------



## Soulme (Aug 31, 2010)

wow.... i have been gone for a week now (in a dark place without internet) and have now been catching u[ with all anime and manga i follow... (it will take some time)

i like the design of the new gloves and all, but my gut tells me that this power-up has something fishy up to it.

both SIN and PENALTY must have some drawback attached to them. i also think that it's 7 days for 7 battles.... you know 7 guardians. 

the last will be enma vs tsuna. and remember that it takes 7 days for the power-up to be completed?.... well i think that when it's completed, the drawback will also be revealed.... but fist in the shimon guardians as they used SIN first and then in the vongola guardians... and in this small time tsuna will have to protect enma from something....

that's my wild theory


----------



## Dreamer (Sep 1, 2010)

Chapter 304 spoilers
*Spoiler*: __ 



2ch より
ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2010/09/01(水) 17:53:43 ID:5BfgRsH+P
うんこ。
この人戦闘シーン下手だね。

極限フルボッコ
バングルに炎がともって反撃
で次週。


來自2ch
From 2ch
ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2010/09/01(三) 17:53:43 *ID:5BfgRsH+P
（故事）繼續
The story continews
這個人對於戰鬥場面較差呢。
This person(I donno who) is bad at the battle fields
極限　受重擊
Ryohie gets a hard hit
臂環點起火炎反撃
The armlet led on fire and strikes back
後待下週。
Waiting for next week.

Other things:
【月曆】２０１１年月曆公開
Calender: 2011 calender is out
【動畫情報】最後戰役的結束，未來篇將９／２５結束。
Anima news: the future arc will end at 9/25 (new OP yay!!)




Pics
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 2, 2010)

Now who could this traitor be hmmm,
Flame of Forest.Yep saw that coming now Ryhohei will crush him


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Sep 2, 2010)

Darn. We need to wait till next chapter to see Ryohei's new power.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Sep 2, 2010)

Hattori~Hanzo said:


> Darn. We need to wait till next chapter to see Ryohei's new power.



I know. I can't wait to see what he pulls out. Flame of the Forest is going down.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 2, 2010)

Lol forest fire.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 2, 2010)

Ryohei's new form is badass but the chapter itself sucked.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 2, 2010)

His leg armor is particularly badass as hell.  I really don't like how he got the shit beat out of him though.  

Maybe his new move lets him heal himself.  That'd be pretty good.

Also, did he have Maximum Break activated the entire time this chapter?


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Sep 2, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> Also, did he have Maximum Break activated the entire time this chapter?



Nope, he's no longer using Maximum Break. The new gear has bestowed new godly powers on him.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 2, 2010)

Id love to know who's fucking ratting out the Vongola or how the fuck Shimon is getting all of this intel. 

But seriously even if Shimons rings are on par with the vongolas how the fuck did they get there resolve and everything up right when they first got there ring? Its kind of fuckky.


----------



## Blade (Sep 2, 2010)

Stopped reading it from 290 chapter. (it was freakin boring.)

Picked it again now at the last 2 chapters.

It will be good to see their power ups.

Ryohei's fist to fist fight with Aoba is good.

Yeah Ryohei's new cambio forma is badass.

I am curious to see what his new ability will be.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 2, 2010)

For some reason i hate the sun flames and now I hate the forest flames, their power isn´t cool thought the cambio forma of ryohei was badass


----------



## Believe it!!! (Sep 2, 2010)

Ryohei may be the weakest, but his awesomeness definitely makes up for it.

Just wait. That bangle was actually taking time to activate, and the real fight is about to begin. It will be EXTREME!


----------



## spaZ (Sep 2, 2010)

Believe it!!! said:


> Ryohei may be the weakest, but his awesomeness definitely makes up for it.
> 
> Just wait. That bangle was actually taking time to activate, and the real fight is about to begin. It will be EXTREME!



If anything Chrome is the weakest.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 2, 2010)

The only consolation for this arc would be Tsuna killing Emma which isn't going to happen. It just proves what a soft hearted sap he is as from what's been shown Shimon are a bunch of dicks with or without the misunderstanding.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 2, 2010)

The only good things of this arc would be the Hibari and Mukuro's fights and hopefully we will have some Varia awesomeness. I'm preparing myself for the "rescue Enma no matter what" arc


----------



## Gunners (Sep 2, 2010)

They should let the little shit rot unless ''he crawls back, sucks their cock and apologises in that order''!


----------



## God Movement (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't have any respect left for Xanxus at the moment. He looks exactly like every single other character in the manga now. A bishie. Not even the Varia will save this horrible arc from being horrible.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Sep 2, 2010)

Goku said:


> Must have been added for the volume, there are links to it around like...



Sweet, thanks for the pics. 

So Byakuran's still alive, I wonder if those pics are in the current timeline or the future? Maybe he'll eventually end up being an ally. 

Hopefully someone will do a proper scan of them soon.


----------



## Dreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

Okay episode, looks like Koyo is gonna be K.O. in the next round, I mean chapter.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Sep 3, 2010)

spaZ said:


> But seriously even if Shimons rings are on par with the vongolas how the fuck did they get there resolve and everything up right when they first got there ring? Its kind of fuckky.




This entire arc reeks of bad writing.  


It would be as if Kishimoto suddenly introduced five new elemental chakras, being used by a new team of enemies (whose motivation is to kill all ninja due to revenge for something), with all the members of that team being beyond anything anyone has shown in the manga so far.

What happened to everyone having one of the different sky flame attributes?  Were there some people in the Future arc whose personal attribute never matched with any ring or box?  How in all the infinite parallel universes did Byakuran miss out on this insane power that shits all over a power that shit all over his own?


I...I guess all I can do is hope this ends quickly and that the next arc will actually make some sense.  Perhaps if I think of this as filler of some sort?


----------



## Praecipula (Sep 3, 2010)

It's a shame I haven't read the three last chapters.. KHR rules!


----------



## captain awesome (Sep 3, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Now who could this traitor be hmmm,
> Flame of Forest.Yep saw that coming now Ryhohei will crush him



My first instinct was Xanxus. my most awesome idea is reborn himself.

"You're nothing but a failure of a student. You're not fit to run vongola." execution style headshots all around

Tell me that wouldn't be the greatest thing you've ever read.


----------



## bURN (Sep 3, 2010)

xanxus? he may hate tsuna and his guardians but he would never betray the vongola. also i never thought ryohei was weak i just always thought he was the one they didn't spend that much time on and when their is fight (like the one now) it seems like they try to get him out of the way first


----------



## Sassy (Sep 3, 2010)

HMMMMMM at the end of Chapter 304 I am LIKE "HOLY SHIT ITS ABOUT TO GO DOWN!"

:ho


----------



## migukuni (Sep 3, 2010)

Believe it!!! said:


> Ryohei may be the weakest, but his awesomeness definitely makes up for it.
> 
> Just wait. That bangle was actually taking time to activate, and the real fight is about to begin. It will be EXTREME!



uhhh, no he isn't the weakest eversince he was under Colonello, he is stronger than current lambo, chrome and gokudera. And in Future arc, the only guy faster than him in combat, from vongola, is Tsuna. So no he is far from the weakest BUT Amano is having a hard time giving him a "boxing style" fight, so she doesn't bother that much and ryohei isn't bishie



Kage no Yume said:


> This entire arc reeks of bad writing.
> 
> 
> It would be as if Kishimoto suddenly introduced five new elemental chakras, being used by a new team of enemies (whose motivation is to kill all ninja due to revenge for something), with all the members of that team being beyond anything anyone has shown in the manga so far.
> ...



Uh, you gave a wrong comparison. Not all people in the future can use Sky flames, so maybe those who can't uses Earth Flames. Also how is Byakuran gonna find out about Earth Flames when even Vongola who is the only connection to it has forgotten about it? BYAKURAN is not omniscient, he may get omnipresent when he goes hive, it doesn't mean he will know everything when Vongola themselves forgot about it.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Sep 3, 2010)

bURN said:


> xanxus? he may hate tsuna and his guardians but he would never betray the vongola. also i never thought ryohei was weak i just always thought he was the one they didn't spend that much time on and when their is fight (like the one now) it seems like they try to get him out of the way first



That's right. Xanxus even helped Tsuna during the future arc.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 4, 2010)

Maybe it really is Mukuro


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 4, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Maybe it really is Mukuro



That's what I was thinking. If anyone would do it, it'd probably be him.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Sep 4, 2010)

Mukuro is a possibility. Maybe he wants the mafia to destroy each other.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Sep 5, 2010)

migukuni said:


> Uh, you gave a wrong comparison. Not all people in the future can use Sky flames, so maybe those who can't uses Earth Flames.



It was stated that everyone had different Sky wave attributes, and that some people have several.

There was never any mention of people who had no wave attributes at all.  Even Irie, who counted as a non-attribute in the Choice game was able to use one of the fake Mare rings and thus had some Sky attribute.

I think it'd be a pretty big thing to mention if some people had no wave attributes compatible with any ring in existence.



> Also how is Byakuran gonna find out about Earth Flames when even Vongola who is the only connection to it has forgotten about it? BYAKURAN is not omniscient, he may get omnipresent when he goes hive, it doesn't mean he will know everything when Vongola themselves forgot about it.



Actually, it's the opposite.  Byakuran is never omnipresent, but he is supposed to become nigh-omniscient when using his ability.  His ability is basically being able to access all the knowledge from the 8,000,000,000,000+ other versions of himself (yes, at least 8 trillion other parallel worlds going by Irie's words, but in theory it's an infinite amount).  The Earth element rings not showing up in any of those worlds is rather low, especially with Byakuran constantly on the lookout for the absolute strongest powers out there.




And one of my main gripes with the existence of the Earth rings is their insane power.  The Vongola rings, Mare rings, and Arcobaleno pacifiers are all Sky element rings, and make up the tre-ni-sette, which is supposedly the ultimate power in the Reborn verse.

And all of a sudden you introduce a new set of rings that rapes a part of that ultimate power?  I wouldn't mind if it managed to match it, but to completely overpower them with 1/7 of their power is too big of a jump in logic.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 5, 2010)

> And all of a sudden you introduce a new set of rings that rapes a part of that ultimate power? I wouldn't mind if it managed to match it, but to completely overpower them with 1/7 of their power is too big of a jump in logic.



The two sets of rings are of the same power, before they put the blood on the rings they were even. The only reason the Vongola got raped so bad was because of the Shimons boss's blood and powered up the rings. Thus why the Vongola rings got an upgrade and are now stronger.


----------



## Soulme (Sep 5, 2010)

i think that it will be revealed that byakuran actually witnessed  the power of the eart attribute flames in a parrallel universe, but since they were just as powerfull as the sky attribute rings.... they didn't really matter to him

i still think that the true power of the trini-sette is something much more powefull than this earth rings can ever hope to become.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 5, 2010)

Koyo's pride is hitting a blind guy.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 5, 2010)

Koyo's pride is getting knock to the ground


----------



## migukuni (Sep 6, 2010)

Chapter 1 of Reborn! showed the NINTH'S GUARDIANS HAHAHA

sun, rain, storm and cloud, however their hairstyle and the scar are in the other side of their faces... and you can really tell that amano's drawings became better

or maybe its just their look alikes? hahaha


----------



## Pastelduck (Sep 8, 2010)

Where are my spoilers at!!!


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Sep 9, 2010)

I believe everyone is made up of different flames. If you have a Sky flame you also have an Earth Flame or a Hell Flame. 

It is not impossible to believe that Bakuran didn't know much about the Earth Flames. We saw the Hell Flames in use in the future and it seemed like they had no idea something like that existed.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 9, 2010)

the artwork in Reborn is starting to look more and more like the artwork of the final volumes in Shaman King


----------



## Dreamer (Sep 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



妹 ◆lOoG5hDLWs ：2010/09/10(金) 00:21:13 ID:ywOehjJ80
アッパーを食らった紅葉のメガネが飛ぶ。空中回転で体制を整えて着地する紅葉
ランボの目の前に紅葉のメガネが落ちる
了「よく反応したと言いたいが貴様の動きは見切ったぞ紅葉」
　「今の俺なら致命傷を受けずに炎をチャージできる」
紅「??」
了「しかも戦いでメガネを外さなかったところを見ると裸眼では戦えんのだろう」
　「オレの勝ちだな」
紅「フ?何も知らずに」「バカが?」
了「!!」　ツ「!!」
紅「結局」「僕を本気にさせたことを後悔するがいい」
紅葉の左目に六角形の粒？がチリチリチリと浮かんでる（映ってる？）
了（？）
紅葉のメガネかけたランボ「ぐぴゃ!!」「変なメガネ!!」
　「このメガネ」「まっ暗でなんにも見えないもんね!!」
ツ「え!?」
了「!?」

煽り：紅葉の本気とは!?次号、「森の守護者」全開!!

目次コメント：かき氷を食べる度に今年最後かも！って思うのですが、それから２回も食べてます！＜明＞

とくほーとかは無し。リボアニに関する１０月以降の展開発表等も一切なし
カレンダー広告ページのリボーンの部分に
「なんとあのファミリーを描き下ろし！好みで組み合わせられる３連ポスターカレンダー!!」 





*Spoiler*: __ 



To summarize: Ryohei does an uppercut against Aoba and his glasses goes flying over to where Lambo is. Ryohei exclaims that Aoba is at a disadvantage now. Aoba says, "You don't know anything". There's a symbol that floats over Aoba's left eye. Lambo wears Aoba's glasses and can't see anything because it's pitch black.

I suck at summaries. Basically Aoba's pseudo-intelligent character design has a purpose after all! It's funny because last week I was like, "If I was Ryohei I would aim for the glasses first." LOL


----------



## Starrk1 (Sep 9, 2010)

OK after finally brushing past all the bishieness, Ive caught up with this bitch. Damn, real talk it was not easy at all i swear I had to check my manhood a couple times.

But neways chapter doesnt really sound interesting tbh.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Sep 9, 2010)

SasukeOfUchiha06 said:


> I believe everyone is made up of different flames. If you have a Sky flame you also have an Earth Flame or a Hell Flame.
> 
> It is not impossible to believe that Bakuran didn't know much about the Earth Flames. We saw the Hell Flames in use in the future and it seemed like they had no idea something like that existed.



Hell flames?  Are you referring to the Mist Hell rings?  Those run on Mist flames, which is a part of the Sky spectrum.  The rings themselves had special powers though, but they didn't use a different type of flame (Tsuna even used ZPB: 1st ED on them with no problem).



Anyways, if some of the regular Sky users are shown using an Earth ring, then I'll accept the concept.  Until then though, my analogy of Kishimoto suddenly introducing a new group of enemies that use 5 never heard of basic element chakras (e.g. life chakra, death chakra, time chakra, electromagnetic spectrum chakra, etc.) still stands.




After rereading the future arc though, I find the power difference slightly more believable.  Byakuran had access to all those dimensions, but his ability did use a lot of his power, so it was quite limited.  And there were a number of things that apparently had never shown up in any of those trillions of parallel universes (Vongola boxes, released Vongola rings).   I guess I'll wait to see how this arc ends before passing judgment.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 10, 2010)

Dreamer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh god, he's an Uchiha!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh god, this actually isn't over yet


----------



## Pastelduck (Sep 10, 2010)

Expect all these battles to be at least two to three chapters long.  I feel like these battles are becoming a little like another manga.


----------



## Adagio (Sep 10, 2010)

Chapter is pretty late this week O.o


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2010)

Scan for ch.305 is out.


----------



## Blade (Sep 10, 2010)

Very good fight.

Ryohei's new moves were awesome.

Now i wonder about Koyo's real power what will be.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 10, 2010)

Tsk, the chapter wasn´t as awesome as I expected but Ryo hei´s attack was kinda cool


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 10, 2010)

So Ryohei has attacks like Venusaur's SolarBeam 
Koyo instead has eyes power behind his glasses like the X-Man Cyclops


----------



## bURN (Sep 10, 2010)

why is manga so predictable now?


----------



## Blade (Sep 10, 2010)

It's shonen.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2010)

'Dem eyes don't lie


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Sep 10, 2010)

bURN said:


> why is manga so predictable now?





Blade said:


> It's shonen.



Right on.

Ryohei's extreme counter.


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 10, 2010)

Enma has odd eyes too, it wouldn't suprise me if most if not all of Shimon family have special eyes.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 10, 2010)

interesting chapter wonder what power the eyes have


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 10, 2010)

Decent chapter I suppose


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Sep 11, 2010)

wait... if he uses sun flames, which main property is activation, shouldnt it be healing him lik it was before the X upgrade or Varia's sun guardian?


----------



## Soulme (Sep 11, 2010)

i think that some vongola guardians will lose and some will win. actually i expect the score to be 3-3 before the final battle that will be tsuna vs enma...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 11, 2010)

Just like in every other arc....


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 11, 2010)

i'm expecting Dempsey Roll from ryohei xD


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 11, 2010)

I find it odd that Chrome could have probably beaten them all already by summoning poisonous snakes in all of their pants


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 11, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> I find it odd that Chrome could have probably beaten them all already by summoning poisonous snakes in all of their pants



No thats Sasuke Wrong Manga


----------



## Aeon (Sep 11, 2010)

Ryohei should have just powered up his Counter to 100% and finished him off.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 11, 2010)

So....this first fight began how many chapters ago?  Kinda bleaching it, wouldn't you say?  Especially comparing exposition to combat.  Which I wouldn't do, but I recall multiple indicators stating combat would begin.  Chuckle worthy, makes you wonder why people pirate eh?


----------



## Starrk1 (Sep 11, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> So....this first fight began how many chapters ago?  Kinda bleaching it, wouldn't you say?  Especially comparing exposition to combat.  Which I wouldn't do, but I recall multiple indicators stating combat would begin.  Chuckle worthy, makes you wonder why people pirate eh?



Ha I agree bruh. This fight is just subpar for me though Ryohei's move was pretty sweet.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 15, 2010)

color page for the new chapter i think


----------



## Pastelduck (Sep 16, 2010)

Starrk1 said:


> Ha I agree bruh. This fight is just subpar for me though Ryohei's move was pretty sweet.



I always like Ryohei's battles.  Still I think the other matchups should even be better.  Personally, I am waiting for Yamamoto vs Kaoru.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 16, 2010)

Meh, Ryohei's battles get really stale, really quick. Especially this one.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Sep 16, 2010)

The best battles are Yamamoto and Tsuna's IMO. Hibari is cool but his battles aren't that exiciting.


----------



## Soulme (Sep 16, 2010)

chapter out at 

nice chapter to be honest... can't wait for the next one


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 16, 2010)

Another decent chapter nothing wowed me.


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 16, 2010)

Those eyes are pretty awesome.


----------



## Mr.Jones (Sep 16, 2010)

Glad the fights rappin up, Im wantin to see Lambo fight 


Popularity contest results:
1.Habari
2.Tsuna
3.Squalo
4.Hayato


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 16, 2010)

Didn't they just have a popularity contest 10 months ago? And another a year before that?


----------



## Blade (Sep 16, 2010)

Lol, Sharingan.


----------



## silly (Sep 16, 2010)

Anyone post the link here? Cause else need to register on the other site.


----------



## Blade (Sep 16, 2010)

This page, middle panel

Read it here.


----------



## silly (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks :].


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Sep 16, 2010)

Blade said:


> Lol, Sharingan.



More like Kenpachi's eye patch plus Byakugan.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 16, 2010)

I hate that color spread for the popularity poll.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 16, 2010)

KHR polls are just male beauty pageants anyway.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2010)

I've heard of using weighted restraints, but glasses with pitch black vision used to improves one senses?

The ability feels like a watered down version of mystic eyes.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 16, 2010)

A normal decent chapter


----------



## Achilles (Sep 16, 2010)

I hate to say it, but I don't think this mangaka can make a decent boxing match. I think she should either watch some Hajime no Ippo or return the rocket boots and go back to having Ryohei fight like Tsuna/beat up monsters.

She's much better at that, IMO.


----------



## Blade (Sep 16, 2010)

Hope the fight ended, time to see the others fighting as well.


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Sep 16, 2010)

I feel like a lot more could have been done with the forest flame. Did the forest flames make his eyes like that? like... the fight seemed to lack a lot. Especially considering we are being introduced to a new flame. 

I feel like we could have had the same fight and just said Koyo had special eyes...

I feel like the fight shouldn't be over. This was too clean of a fight, if Shimon wants its revenge at all costs then up the stakes a bit. Koyo should say screw this knee bullshit and go all out with forest flames and all.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 16, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> I hate that color spread for the popularity poll.



Looks gay as shit, amirite? KHR at this stage really just seems like a Shoujo lost in a Shounen magazine

This arc is bloody horrible. Just bring on the Arcobaleno Arc already


----------



## Punpun (Sep 16, 2010)

Attackiing "weak spot" when your opponent is able to cure himself. So much PIS.


----------



## bURN (Sep 16, 2010)

i think i might have stop reading this manga for a while because rite now its getting kinda umm.....GAY


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 16, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Looks gay as shit, amirite? KHR at this stage really just seems like a Shoujo lost in a Shounen magazine



Yeah. I wouldn't have had a problem with it but the art is just so


----------



## sadino (Sep 17, 2010)

This subpar fight being the best treatment Ryohei ever received by the author and him not being too popular speaks a lot about how this manga works.

Wet-Panties-Shoujo as ever.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 17, 2010)

Cool fight. Yeah.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 17, 2010)

Atleast Hibari came out #1 on the polls


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 17, 2010)

Only Ryohei can prevent forest fires


Geddit?


----------



## kyochi (Sep 18, 2010)

hibari numero uno once again


----------



## Angoobo (Sep 18, 2010)

Why is Lambo-chan so low ?


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 18, 2010)

Because he is annoying.

Age him if you want a cool character


----------



## Angoobo (Sep 18, 2010)

^^


negged.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 19, 2010)

So basically this entire arc is gonna be the 9th's test that the 10th generation must pass to inherit the title as mafia boss? The inheritance ceremony and Shimon setup was just a set up by the 9th amirite?


----------



## spaZ (Sep 19, 2010)

Ifrit. That was like only once so yeah he still fails until hes 24 years old hahaah


----------



## Rowel (Sep 22, 2010)

Spoiler script of chapter 307. Credits to *Mysterious_Kaitou* @ MH.

*Spoiler*: _1_ 



From ikunlun:
2ch より
妹 ◆lOoG5hDLWs :2010/09/22(水) 18:54:41 ID:M0J97PpR0
>459 
バ、バレしにくいがなwwww 

まだだ!まだ終わらんよ! 

名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい :2010/09/22(水) 18:54:41ID:M0J97PpR0
標的307　リミット 
(Target 307 Limit)

表紙無しのいきなり本編 
冒頭煽り:一瞬の隙を突き了平渾身の一打、炸裂!! 死闘決着?!? 

ドオンと空中に殴り飛ばされる紅葉 
空中に張り巡らされた枝に当たったままガク?　←まだ地面に落ちてない 
ツ「!!」　獄「?!!」 
ツ「お兄さん?すごい!!」 
獄「一瞬青葉紅葉の動きが止まったように見えたが一体何が?!?」 
リ「オーバーヒートだな」 
ツ「オーバーヒート?」 
リ「紅葉のあの驚異的な視力」 
　「物がよく見えるってことはそれだけ大量の情報が目から頭ん中に一気に流れ込むってことだ」 
　「普通の状態よりはるかに膨大な量の情報を処理するために目や脳にかかかる負担はハンパねーはずだ」 
　「おそらく長時間の使用には耐えられないのだろう」 
　「視力をおさえる眼鏡をかけていたのもそのためだろうな」 
獄「それで青葉の奴早く決着をつけたがっていたのか!」 
ツ「お兄さんはそのことを見抜いていたんだ!!」 
了「危ない?　戦いだった?」 
紅「何も終わっとらんぞ!!!」 
了「!!」 
ギュンッ　ダァンと地面に着地する紅葉 
紅「貴様の軟弱パンチなどでやられる　青葉紅葉ではないわ!!」

名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい :2010/09/22(水) 19:24:29ID:M0J97PpR0
ツ「そんな!!」 
獄「炎のチャージは60%に達していたはず!!」 
ツ「あいつにはあのパンチが効かないのか!?」 
リ「いいや紅葉の腹を見てみろ」 
ツ「?」ビックリ顔ツナ 
リ「並の人間ならとっくに気を失ってる重傷だ　さらにいつオーバーヒートしてもおかしくない 
　あの眼で戦い続けることなど　無謀もいいところだ」 
ツ・獄「??」 
リ「それだけあいつにとっても　この勝負は　負けられない戦いだということだ」 
了「すまなかったな紅葉?　少々お前を侮っていた? 
　やはりお前は炎をフルチャージして倒さねばならぬ男」 
紅「フン　ドアホウが」 
　「今から炎をフルチャージするほどのダメージを喰らって　貴様の肉体がもつと思うのか?」 
了「お前とて同じことだろう」 
　「とてつもなく負担のかかるその眼で　オレを倒すまで立っていられるのか?」 
リ「肉体のリミット 対 時間のリミットだな」 
ツ・獄「!!」 
リ「了平はバングルの炎をフルチャージするまで紅葉のキラースポットへの攻撃を喰らい立っていられるか」 
　「紅葉は了平の炎がフルチャージされるか自分の眼がオーバーヒートするまでに了平を倒すことができるかだ」 
紅「ルールを忘れていないだろうな了平」 
了「無論だ紅葉　一度でもヒザをつけば負け」 
紅「ゆくぞ!」 
ボクシング再開
(Boxing begins)

名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい :2010/09/22(水) 19:40:08ID:M0J97PpR0
紅葉の乱打?を避けてた了平が一撃喰らう 
了「があ゛あ゛!!!」 
獄「あいつ　バカ正直に向かってきやがって!!」 
リ「ちげーな　紅葉の動きに柔軟性が戻ったんだ」　ツ・獄「!!」 
リ「この戦いに懸ける覚悟が　奴の焦りを消し去ったようだな」 
紅「了平よ!!　肉体のすべてを使い物にならなくしてやるぞ!!」 
了「やれるものなら　やってみろ!!」 
紅:キラースポット!!　「左腕!!」　了平左腕の骨が一本骨折 
了「!!!!」 
紅「右腿!!」　了平、腿のはく離骨折(?多分) 
了「ぐあ!!!」 
ツ「足を狙うなんて!!」　獄「卑怯だぞ!!」　リ「マズイな?」 
了「こんなパンチ　へでもないわ!!」 
紅「よく言った!!」　「左肩!!」　「右手!!」　鎖骨骨折(多分鎖骨) 
　「側頭部!!」　「左腿!!」　「レバー!!」　肋骨一本骨折(多分肋骨) 
ツ「ああ?」　獄「????」 
紅「思い知ったか」 
了「あ?が?」 ガクガクガク?な了平。バングルの9個まで炎が灯る 
ツ「90%の炎がチャージされた!!」 
リ「だが了平の奴が?」 
了「う?ぐ?」 

名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい :2010/09/22(水) 19:53:01IDTa0HEtk0

紅「よく踏ん張ったと言いたい所だが」「貴様はすでに一歩も動けぬどころか」 
　「押せば倒れてしまう程の体力しか残っておらん」「僕のこの眼には見えているのだからな」 
　貴様の全身を蝕む体のひずみ-キラースポット-が!! 
ツ「そんな」「全身って??!!」 
紅「あと一歩でフルチャージという時に残念だったな」 
　「もう貴様にはパンチの狙いを定める力すらありはしない!!」 
了「ビビっているのか青葉紅葉!」 
紅「何!?」 
了「御託など聞き飽きたわ!!!」「ヘボパンチを撃ってこんか!!!」 
紅「フッ　バカが　ならば結局望み通り終わらせてくれる!!この拳でな!!」 
　「死ね了平!!」 カクッとフットワークで了平の左から殴りかかる紅葉 
ツ「お兄さん左です!!」 
獄「避けろ芝生頭!!」 
紅(よくもってくれたわが眼よ!!) 
了平の頭にガキッっと一撃 
紅(手応え十分!!) 
了平の膝がガクッっとなって紅葉の体にドザッともたれかかる 
紅「どうだ了平!!!」 
了平の左腕がググ?と持ち上がって紅葉の体をガッ 
了「?つか?まえ?たぞ」「こう?よう?」 
紅「なに―――――!!!」 
リ・ツ・獄「!!!」 
了:晴れのVG　フルチャージ!!! 
(Ryohei: Vongola Gear of the Sun, full charge!!!)

今、日の光は満ち、紅蓮に燃え盛る!! 

目次コメント:急に涼しくなってきました!そろそろホットのコーヒーが美味しい季節です♪<明>




short summary by *momogoldfish* @ MH:

*Spoiler*: _2_ 



Wow still not over and ending with "boxing restarted!"...how long is this arc going to last? and its just one battle....were reborn battles ever this long before?
No cover page this chapter btw


----------



## Soulme (Sep 23, 2010)

chapter out (for about 2-3 hours) at:


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Sep 23, 2010)

i bet the 100% ful charge wit completely heal him... TAKING THAT TO THE BANK!


----------



## son_michael (Sep 23, 2010)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> i bet the 100% ful charge wit completely heal him... TAKING THAT TO THE BANK!



that would be cool, koyo(or w/e his name is) is forced to watch ryohei heal his wounds  as ryohei holds him in a bear hug.



too bad that wont happen, ryohei is all about being a meat tank, he will win the fight and then collapse.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 23, 2010)

I hope it does heal him and it isn't just a big punch like last chapter.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 24, 2010)

Man this fight is just one giant snoozefest.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Sep 24, 2010)

Charge to full power, then fire! Rinse & repeat until your opponent drops.


----------



## Cash (Sep 24, 2010)

Feels like I read the same chapter twice


----------



## Blade (Sep 24, 2010)

Decent chapter.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 24, 2010)

How is punching a hole into another person's body a snoozefest?


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 24, 2010)

Tsk so much chit chat in the chapter


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Sep 24, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Feels like I read the same chapter twice



TOTALLY agree


----------



## *uzumaki-naruto* (Sep 24, 2010)

3 chapters of ryohei.......oh my fucking god place chilli in my anus please!


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Sep 24, 2010)

I am happy Ryohei is getting a good fight he never gets very much screen time.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 24, 2010)

because he is boring but even more boring is Aoba


----------



## Soulme (Sep 25, 2010)

i think this punch will sent aoba flying.... but then ryohei.. will fall to his knees before aoba reaches the ground


----------



## God Movement (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey guys I hear the anime got cancelled, is this true?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 25, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Hey guys I hear the anime got cancelled, is this true?


It ended today, apparently the studio couldn't afford to keep making it ironic since the series sells so well on DVD compared to most shounen anime. One can say it ended at the right time given the arc in question


----------



## Wrath (Sep 25, 2010)

I hope the full charge does heal Ryohei, because.. that's supposed to be the power of Sun flames in the first place.


----------



## sadino (Sep 25, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> I am happy Ryohei is getting a good fight he never gets very much screen time.



How naive.

In reality that means even Lambo will have at least double of screentime.

Hibari would get at least triple than Lambo.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 25, 2010)

sadino said:


> How naive.
> 
> In reality that means even Lambo will have at least double of screentime.
> 
> Hibari would get at least triple than Lambo.



Hibari is a good character

lambo isnt


----------



## Cash (Sep 25, 2010)

Lambo>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Sep 25, 2010)

Feels like I read the same chapter twice


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Sep 25, 2010)

sadino said:


> How naive.
> 
> In reality that means even Lambo will have at least double of screentime.
> 
> Hibari would get at least triple than Lambo.



I am ok with this.I like Lambo not so much a Hibari fan but he does need more screen time.


----------



## NyXpun (Sep 25, 2010)

Anime really ended? 

also man  this manga is worse than 666 Satan  and Fairy Tail


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 25, 2010)

666 satan bad?? 

you are blind


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 25, 2010)

^Ending was shit though


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 25, 2010)

yeah the ending was disappointing but in general the manga was good


----------



## Rowel (Sep 29, 2010)

*Heiji-sama* posted cover for volume 31, which comes out in October.


----------



## Adagio (Oct 1, 2010)

New chapter came out..

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like someone is going to get buttraped


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2010)

Not a bad way of slowly introducing the past memories between the two families. And I had a feeling the fight would end in such a manner =/


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 1, 2010)

Seems we're going to have rescue arc once this is all said and done.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 1, 2010)

^And Shimon will most likely be redeemed


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Oct 1, 2010)

In the end Shimon and Vongola will resolve their differences and join the fight agianst Vindice. I can see it coming.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 1, 2010)

Mukuro will fight next?

This might not actually be so bad. Though i shouldn't get my hopes up, lol...


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 1, 2010)

Hopefully Mukuro's fight is going to save this crappy arc from more crappiness 
No way in hell that Hibari is going to receive the same treatment as Ryohei from the Vindice


----------



## Adagio (Oct 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I can totally see it. Vongola Decimo will revolutionize the Mafia world to the point that it will no longer be considered a Mafia world. After pussyfying the Mafia scene, Tsuna will no longer feel uneasy about joining it and he and his family will have tea parties with all the other families after having destroyed the Vindice


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Oct 1, 2010)

All the fights will end in ties and the Vindice rule about imprisonment is a complete troll and probably has some loophole or is a lie all together.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Oct 1, 2010)

You got nuked son


----------



## Blade (Oct 1, 2010)

Hattori~Hanzo said:


> In the end Shimon and Vongola will resolve their differences and join the fight agianst Vindice. I can see it coming.



Don't be .

It will be probably true.


----------



## bubble_lord (Oct 1, 2010)

I liked the art this week, the first page was cool. I think the draw was a bit boring though, would have loved to have one of the guys dragged to prison cursing the other one. Still plenty of fights to go.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice chap. though i still hate Julie


----------



## Soulme (Oct 1, 2010)

i don't think chrome will fight next.... as she doesn't have her vongola gear. no vongola gear... no chance for a fight.....

anyway....

it's nice that after each battle we will probably see more key moments in the life of cozart and giotto


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 1, 2010)

SasukeOfUchiha06 said:


> All the fights will end in ties and the Vindice rule about imprisonment is a complete troll and probably has some loophole or is a lie all together.




I don't know if all the fights will end in ties but I do think that the losers will all be returned. Probably has something to do with the key memories. Once they decide to stop fighting against each other and work together again they will be rewarded with their friends back.


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 1, 2010)

Good chapter and to incorporate how it all started for the first generation as well but if every fight ends in a draw it will start to suck.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 1, 2010)

Dreamer said:


> Good chapter and to incorporate how it all started for the first generation as well but if every fight ends in a draw it will start to suck.



I'm hoping some draws but a mixure of Shimon and Vongola for the rescue arc so we can see thier fighting styles mixed together after this arc is done.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Oct 1, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Nice chap. though i still hate Julie



Who the hell likes Julie?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 1, 2010)

I hope no one or I´ll be forced to kill that person


----------



## Metaro (Oct 1, 2010)

Finally the battle with Koyo finished -_-.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 4, 2010)

He hit him with the fully charged super uppercut and it wasn't enough to knock him down? WTF is this...


----------



## Pastelduck (Oct 5, 2010)

I think the order will be the same as in the varia arc:  Ryohei, Lambo, Gokudera, Hibari, Yamamoto, Chrome, and then Tsuna.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 5, 2010)

It's obviously not, seeing how the focus just shifted to Chrome and Julie.


----------



## Mendrox (Oct 6, 2010)

It's obviously like OrangeJumpsuit1 said, because the Spoiler for the new Chapter says that Lambos fight is next


----------



## bubble_lord (Oct 7, 2010)

Chapter is out: 

I really hate Julie.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Oct 7, 2010)

Gokudera is well-prepared indeed.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 7, 2010)

Julie looks like he might be one of the more dangerous enemies within Shimon.

And I wonder how they plan to handle Lambo's battle?


----------



## TRI05 (Oct 7, 2010)

about time someone put that adelheid bitch in her place


julie >>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## bubble_lord (Oct 7, 2010)

I really hope we see 25 year old Lambo in this battle, it has been far too long!

As for Julie I can see him being one of the last battles, I'm actually quite interested in learning more about him now despite him being a hate-able guy, Chrome keeps seeing similarities to Mukoro.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 7, 2010)

Adelheid got put in her place and she looks like the average innocent 'can't do anything' KHR character this chapter.
She lost quite a lot of her badassness aura around her even before she got facepalmed by Julie.

Also, I want Lambo to pull out a 65 year old Lambo because if 25 is gar, imagine if you add 60 years to it


----------



## Danchou (Oct 7, 2010)

Julie sucks as a character, but at least he put Adelheid in her place.


----------



## Adagio (Oct 7, 2010)

Wait, if 25 year old Lambo would participate in this fight, wouldn't he be different than the one we already saw due to the fact that Tsuna and the others changed the outcome of the future?
Or am I missing something?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 7, 2010)

I just hope Lambo to win this time Also my hate for Julie has increased and I will kick Amano´s aass because Adelheid has lost her awesomeness


----------



## Soulme (Oct 7, 2010)

is it just me.... or are the fights going in the oposite order in which they revealed their cambio form in the future arc.... 

that would meand that next we have gokudera.....


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 7, 2010)

exactly, they are happening in the same order as in Varia arc


----------



## Soulme (Oct 7, 2010)

lambo being just a kid i see 2 outcomes:
1. he defeats the shimon guy.... cause you know.... kids won't be really tortured... (unless you cound the mandatory summon to the sky ring battle torture)
2. he draws or ends up defeated... but it is revealed that the vindice guys... are not torturing the losers.... but keep them just to spectate the final battle (tsuna vs enma)


----------



## Pastelduck (Oct 7, 2010)

I dunno.  I don't think Lambo is going to use his 10 year bazooka, but it will be intersting to see his powers.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 7, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> exactly, they are happening in the same order as in Varia arc



I was originally thinking this but...



Soulme said:


> is it just me.... or are the fights going in the oposite order in which they revealed their cambio form in the future arc....
> 
> that would meand that next we have gokudera.....



This makes more sense imo.

I'm a bit iffy about what the order was but I think reversed it would be something like this...

Ryohei
Lambo
Gokudera
Chrome
Hibari
Yammamoto
Tsuna

The first two are correct for the Varia and Cambia theories, but I think the Reverse Cambia Form one holds more ground as Gokudera is perfect to fight next (He's there, he has his weapon, he's good to go). 

Hibari would make more sense next but Chrome is getting some screen time so she could be next (She just needs to get her new weapon somehow).

Then Hibari, who is good to go just not being shown. Tsuna obviously last and with Yammamoto second to last he will have some time to somehow recover and get to their location to fight.


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 8, 2010)

Lambo solo's. Yeah, i wish Mukuro would pawn Julie already. 

So far the fights are going as i expected and shown in the manga.

Ryohei vs. Koyo -Draw-

Lambo vs. Rauji -started- 

upcomings not in order:

Chrome (Mukuro) vs. Julie
Hibari vs. Suzuki
Gokudera vs. Shitt P.
Yamamoto vs. Mizuno
Boss battle Tsuna vs. Enma


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Oct 8, 2010)

Dreamer said:


> Yeah, i wish Mukuro would pawn Julie already.


That's right. No one touches Mukuro's bitch!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 8, 2010)

Julie needs to die.
Horribly.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 8, 2010)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Julie needs to die.
> Horribly.



I agree. The fucker is a very creepy pedo.


----------



## TRI05 (Oct 8, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> I just hope Lambo to win this time Also my hate for Julie has increased and I will kick Amano?s aass because Adelheid has lost her awesomeness



shes a woman..its up to men to put women who think they have power in her place...


julie told that stuck up bitch what he needed to.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Oct 8, 2010)

TRI05 said:


> shes a woman..its up to men to put women who think they have power in her place...
> 
> 
> julie told that stuck up bitch what he needed to.



Word


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't care, Adelheid is much more appealing than Katou. Wish she had kicked him in the balls or something.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 14, 2010)

10 year *older* lambo


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Oct 14, 2010)

Lambo's new gear looks so stupid on him. Hopefully it looks better on TYL Lambo.


----------



## Goku• (Oct 14, 2010)

Hopefully he jumps back into that Bazooka and brings out the Lambo im sure most of us want to see.


----------



## Spike31589 (Oct 14, 2010)

so if the helm is the regular form of his gear will the cambio forma be full armor?


----------



## Soulme (Oct 14, 2010)

i expected the lightning gear to be a helmet of somesorts....

but i want a cool cambio form.... not a lame shield


----------



## Adagio (Oct 14, 2010)

Cmon ten year older Lambo, jump in the bazooka again  I'm dying to see how that future Lambo changed


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 14, 2010)

25 year old Lambo or bust.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2010)

^I'm just glad we get to see a Future Lambo at all...


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 14, 2010)

Wish it was 25 year Lambo but it is good to see TYL Lambo. Now to see what he can do.


----------



## Kenju (Oct 14, 2010)

Silly people doubt 10 Year older Lambo-san! 

Its about time he came back!


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 14, 2010)

Hell yeah! Future Lambo, think 25 YO Lambo would be better


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 14, 2010)

BEST CHAPTER EVER

BEST COVER CHAPTER EVER


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 14, 2010)

Lambo *drools*


----------



## Goku• (Oct 14, 2010)

This Lambo should know exactly how this fight turns out if all the other alternate dimensions merged into one.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 14, 2010)

Look, the third best character in Reborn has returned


----------



## Eternity (Oct 15, 2010)

Can't wait for the fight.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 15, 2010)

I like 15 year old Lambo better for this fight.  The whole being good friends if they were the same age thing seemed cool, and I really want him to fight on even terms with Ranji instead of oldest Lambo coming in and stomping the guy.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Oct 16, 2010)

Does anyone else feel like they're missing Hibari's "I'll bite you to death" already?


----------



## captain awesome (Oct 17, 2010)

Hattori~Hanzo said:


> Does anyone else feel like they're missing Hibari's "I'll bite you to death" already?



Massively. Although I would like to see him actually bite someone to death for once. Lets cross our fingers and hope Adhelied becomes his chew toy.


----------



## Adagio (Oct 17, 2010)

Are we sure those balloons of hers are biteable anyways


----------



## Wrath (Oct 17, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> Silly people doubt 10 Year older Lambo-san!
> 
> Its about time he came back!


In this future he should actually be pretty strong, since he'll have been using the Vongola Ring and Box for ten years.


----------



## Kurushimi (Oct 19, 2010)

I hope we get to see 35 years old Lambo this time


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 21, 2010)

^ is it just me, or is it taking the images forever to load?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2010)

just you

anyway, lambo was amazing, using the vongola gear witjout knowing how to use it


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Oct 21, 2010)

Lambo's cambio form looks like phantom knight, and his pride is just lulz. 

I sense a corny fight coming up.


----------



## Sito (Oct 21, 2010)

Hattori~Hanzo said:


> Lambo's cambio form looks like phantom knight, and his pride is just lulz.
> 
> I sense a corny fight coming up.



Most fights are corny tbh, good chapter tho,


----------



## Kenju (Oct 21, 2010)

I was totally thinking of Genkishi when I saw that, but never the less it looks awesome as hell.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 21, 2010)

Hattori~Hanzo said:


> Lambo's cambio form looks like phantom knight, and his pride is just lulz.
> 
> I sense a *Horny* fight coming up.



fixed


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2010)

How convenient that the hit to Adult Lambo's head took out memories of his past. 

I will admit that armor is pretty impressive looking.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 21, 2010)

^ I concur. he did look totally cool though. But the fact that he conveniently forgot everything that has happened in his life and how to use the gear ticks me off. I mean y does the helmet feel weird to him when its supposedly designed to work with him perfectly. and how could he possible forget how to use it if he remembers his bull's name. And how could it feel heavy on him if it was mentioned that the gear feels lik they've been wearing them for years? 

mayb im looking way too into this, but every chapter i read, i see more holes in this plot


----------



## Soulme (Oct 22, 2010)

the lightning cambio form....looked weird. cool.... but weird.

and lol at the forgotten memories. i have a feeling that again.... both of them will fall off the platform at the same time  ... ending it in a tie


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 22, 2010)

I just want Lambo to curbstomp someone for a change, 25 year old lambo got punked as well and in the future arc he didn't do shit so he better pwn that fat guy like hell!


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 22, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> I was totally thinking of Genkishi when I saw that, but never the less it looks awesome as hell.



i just agree for a second i almost thought it looks like Genkishi 

but dear me isn't that gear the most awesome thing we saw so far 

i already can't wait to see Tsuna's cambio Forma .


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 22, 2010)

man Reborn is getting boring


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 22, 2010)

Kirihara said:


> man Reborn is *still* boring



fixed.**


----------



## Mr.Jones (Oct 22, 2010)

im disappointed.....
i have to rework my theory now...... Because that should not be the flame of the mountain, thats gay

I think all the earth and sky flames are gonna be connected in a harmonious way, not an opposing on. This arc is gonna end with them all being friends, or all the shimons dying... i could live with either...

But what im ticked about is this, the flames need to work together. and with the first fight they did work together great.

Leaf/Sun..... Plants need the sun for energy, and without plants the sun would have nothing to regenerate/heal..

And then we have

mountain/lightning????? ive been wrapping my brain around it and i just cant make the connecting.... Because i feel that the mountain flame should have been the glass/crystal flame like we all thought it would be because of that cool cave....... I liked that one because natural glass is made by lightning...

So thats a fuck up, but they can still pull it out, as long as the rest dont get fucked up


----------



## gambrick (Oct 22, 2010)

Mr.Jones said:


> im disappointed.....
> i have to rework my theory now...... Because that should not be the flame of the mountain, thats gay
> 
> I think all the earth and sky flames are gonna be connected in a harmonious way, not an opposing on. This arc is gonna end with them all being friends, or all the shimons dying... i could live with either...
> ...



There is a connection if you look closer. Rauji explains that the power of the flame is its explosiveness. In fact when he revealed his flame element, it had a picture of a volcano. So, where is the connection? 

I believe there is something called volcanic lightning. The only thing I know about this is that lightning can begin after the eruption of a volcano. You can look up the term "Volcanic Lightning" to bring up some more information.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 22, 2010)

A horn-off? Really?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 22, 2010)

With regards to their new weapons, what happens if the people they pass them on to have a different build or fighting style?

Passing down rings made sense in terms of tradition and what not. Passing on a belt buckle, head gear and a helmet seems stupid.


----------



## Soulme (Oct 22, 2010)

maybe with each generation... the gear changes shape into something that suits that generation....


----------



## Wrath (Oct 22, 2010)

Soulme said:


> maybe with each generation... the gear changes shape into something that suits that generation....


Possible, since they do have a dormant and an active form.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 22, 2010)

@Soichiro afta seeing ur sig, i wonder wat happen to Yamato's dog? i mean his bird was his main animal ring right? but didnt the dog come out wit the vongola box and the bird was from a previous box? reborn continues to leave me lost/confused


----------



## Magic (Oct 23, 2010)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> @Soichiro afta seeing ur sig, i wonder wat happen to Yamato's dog? i mean his bird was his main animal ring right? but didnt the dog come out wit the vongola box and the bird was from a previous box? reborn continues to leave me lost/confused



probably why they had to put the poor guy in a coma...


----------



## Soulme (Oct 23, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> probably why they had to put the poor guy in a coma...



in the anime it was revealed that he had 3 rings: 1 original vongola ring, 1 bird ring and 1 dog ring.

i don't know if this was the case in the manga cause as far as i remember they didn't show it.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 23, 2010)

Still waiting for 25 year Lambo.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 23, 2010)

Terrible     .


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Oct 28, 2010)

New chapter is out @ I eat soul, unfortunately I have no plans to register there. Maybe someone will post the link here.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 28, 2010)

I see Lambos in a different Light after this chapter!!!!
Go Lambo!!!!

Lol is me or is it Tsuna and Gokudera getting too much lone time together


----------



## Spike31589 (Oct 28, 2010)

I actually think tyl can pull this off now and not flame out like in the varia arc. I think this will actually turn into a good one or two more chapters for this fight before we move on


----------



## spaZ (Oct 28, 2010)

yo yo yo yo 
.........


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 28, 2010)

Actually I guess it was good to know why he was so annoying(but at the sme time awesome) with tsuna and the others, he just wanted to be with them and help


----------



## Taofizzle (Oct 28, 2010)

so is hitman reborn anime really finished. also does the manga continue and does it look like it'll take long for it to finish or not.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2010)

Lambo sure found an interesting way of controlling the landscape.
And I find the scale of the mountain to be a bit out or proportioned. Or maybe that's just me.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Oct 28, 2010)

Lambo needs to show some "Mama" power.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 28, 2010)

with all the upgrades, things are starting to get a little.... dare i say... horney?


----------



## Pastelduck (Oct 29, 2010)

This battle is much more interesting than I thought.  Even better than Ryoheis battle.


----------



## LuFfY UzAmAkI (Oct 29, 2010)

When do you all think this will finish?


----------



## Adagio (Oct 29, 2010)

I really liked the part where Lambo has memories of him being with the other guardians. Was heartwarming.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 29, 2010)

LuFfY UzAmAkI said:


> When do you all think this will finish?



The sooner this crappy arc will end the better for everyone.. even if there are possibilities that the next "rescue from Impel Down Vindice prison/i luv u Enma" arc would be even worst


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Oct 29, 2010)

Pretty good chapter, Lambo gets some props, but we all know this has to end in a tie...

This series is becoming more and more like yu yu hakusho. Lots of tournament style 1 on 1 matches.


----------



## Sito (Oct 29, 2010)

SasukeOfUchiha06 said:


> Pretty good chapter, Lambo gets some props, but we all know this has to end in a tie...
> 
> This series is becoming more and more like yu yu hakusho. Lots of tournament style 1 on 1 matches.



I would really hate it if it ends in a tie, 

when lambo fought in the vongola battle thing he lost D :
when he fought against the cloud guy in the future he was only useful for defeating one of his boxes
so this time he better win


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 29, 2010)

CANT TSUNA JUST RAPE THEM ALL IN HYPER MODE :33


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 30, 2010)

Can't Reborn be like fuck the 9th i'm bored bang bang all dead arc ended


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2010)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Can't Reborn be like fuck the 9th i'm bored bang bang all dead arc ended



Seriously. This is starting to get ridiculous. I can accept that he isn't allowed to interfere during Tsuna's earlier adventures, especially during the Varia/Ring arcs, but towards the future arc it was just plain stupid. Now it's like the 9th is just an idiot for not letting Reborn ever do anything. Why would you never use your best weapon?

Also, I'm beginning to get disappointed with this manga. I really liked the varia arc. The future arc was alright. But now all the manga seems to be about is Lol I willz upgradez my ring again and defeat you.

Getting really boring.


----------



## tminty1 (Oct 30, 2010)

I want to see Lambo turn 25 and whoop fat-man's head.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 30, 2010)

yes i am losing faith in khr. come on bring in plot twists and suprises. enough with upgrades
focus on character developments.Tsuna & Gokudera are not good cheerleaders

atleast separate Tsuna from everyone else.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 3, 2010)

oO Omg good one good twist
GUESS WHOS BACK ! 

The last villain who got destroye by Tsuna comes in to Yamamoto's room


----------



## Spike31589 (Nov 3, 2010)

ah byakuran, if ever there was an easy way of bringing yamamoto back into the fold he would be it


----------



## Aeon (Nov 3, 2010)

I definitely did not expect Byakuran appearing out of the blue like that.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 3, 2010)

spoilers much  but yeah didnt expect that


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2010)

This could either be really, really good, or really really bad.

I do like how the fight wasn't dragged out for another chapter however. That was good.


----------



## Pastelduck (Nov 3, 2010)

Well if this goes like the Varia arc then Yamamoto will be the next fight after Gokudera.  We all knew he was going to get healed but I did not expect HIM to come back.


----------



## Dreamer (Nov 4, 2010)

OrangeJumpsuit1 said:


> Well if this goes like the Varia arc then Yamamoto will be the next fight after Gokudera.  We all knew he was going to get healed but I did not expect HIM to come back.



With the Mare ring power as well, surely Yuni's death wasn't in vain.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> spoilers much  but yeah didnt expect that



It was really out of the blue. Now for moar marshmallows perhaps?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 4, 2010)

Holy fuck, did not see that coming.


----------



## Soulme (Nov 4, 2010)

since shimon lost this.... i think the next battle or the one after that will have a vongola guardian losing...

anyway i really like the way the relation between giotto and cozart is explored....


----------



## BVB (Nov 4, 2010)

the fuck? byakuran?


----------



## Hiruzaki (Nov 4, 2010)

So... this 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Byakuran


 fella.

...

WHAT THE HELL IS HE DOING THERE?


----------



## Sito (Nov 4, 2010)

Hiruzaki said:


> So... this
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Hes probabaly going to be good and restore yamamoto, ofc yam has to figt in this and the only way amano can get him id to do something totally dumb.


----------



## Wrath (Nov 4, 2010)

Byakuran had a past self. People involved in the battle in the future got their memories transferred into their younger bodies. So.. I guess Byakuran did too? Only he's not actually evil at this point, he just has some memories of being so? I really don't care.


----------



## shadowlords (Nov 4, 2010)

Byakuran is the new rain guardian duhhh


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 4, 2010)

It actually does seem like a good twist, but it can go disastrous


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 4, 2010)

Well...That certainly was a suprise. You know what, I don't care if this goes horribly wrong, I want Yammamoto back


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 4, 2010)

me too


----------



## Aeon (Nov 5, 2010)

He'll probably be back on his feet in 1-2 chapters then.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 5, 2010)

this is khr, right?  Unexpected pretty boy appears with wings?  Yeh, it's a good 'twist'


----------



## Zaru (Nov 5, 2010)

My reaction when I saw byakuran:


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 5, 2010)

That was a quick fight, although she needed to end it quickly anyway...I didn't like the combat style at all.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Nov 5, 2010)

Byakuran should do an Aizen.



All of the Vongola-Shimon fights are just as planned.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 6, 2010)

yeah

thing I liked that Lambo won and how he considers Tsuna


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 6, 2010)

So two pretty bishies ended up alone near a bed, bishies everywhere 

please don't tell me that Byakuran is going to heal and carry Yamamoto on the Shimon island


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 6, 2010)

What is that man doing here? 

He should go to Shimon Island just to get his wrecked once again.


----------



## Zache (Nov 6, 2010)

I saw this coming ever since Byakuran was confirmed to be alive in Tsuna's time.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Nov 7, 2010)

Glad Lambo won. Next should be Gokudera. Byakuran better not hurt Yamamoto.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 7, 2010)

Most of all i want to see that Julie guy get his ass kicked and dragged to hell.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 8, 2010)

I haven't been liking Reborn for a while now, but I have to say these flahback chapters of the Vongola and Shimon are interesting.


----------



## Serp (Nov 8, 2010)

IIRC there was no pupil in Byakuran's eye, I'm getting a vibe that it could be ghost or some sort of Bya/ghost hybrid.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Nov 10, 2010)

The concept of the keys, and what they seem to be leading up to, is a real redeemer for this arc IMO.  Kind of makes me forget how the very existence of the Earth rings (and especially how overpowered they were) conflicts with the supposed power of the Tre-ni-Sette.

Also, Byakuran's appearance completely floored me.  Was not expecting that in the least.


----------



## Adagio (Nov 10, 2010)

Serpaphobia said:


> IIRC there was no pupil in Byakuran's eye, I'm getting a vibe that it could be ghost or some sort of Bya/ghost hybrid.



This, I got the same feeling as well.


----------



## Pastelduck (Nov 10, 2010)

314 spoilers.  The two pictures tell it all:

his boss seems genuinely disappointed about losing him as a worker


*Spoiler*: __ 



Awesome glasses for Gokudera.  Also is he smoking?  And if so do you think the cigerette comes with the Vongola gear?


----------



## Death (Nov 11, 2010)

Chapter is out.

his boss seems genuinely disappointed about losing him as a worker


----------



## Pastelduck (Nov 11, 2010)

Ohhh...the humanity.  Why are all the illusionists in this manga evil as *&^#?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 11, 2010)

pulling an aizen huh


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2010)

Hmmh...I guess when it comes to Gokudera, the more things change, the more things stay the same. His cambio form proved that...

And what in the world is Julie plotting?


----------



## Aeon (Nov 11, 2010)

Random Theory Time!

I'm going to go out on a limb and say this Julie guy was somehow responsible for whatever happened between the Vongola Primo and the first Shimon boss. Now he's at it again with the current generation.


----------



## Soulme (Nov 11, 2010)

Aeon said:


> Random Theory Time!
> 
> I'm going to go out on a limb and say this Julie guy was somehow responsible for whatever happened between the Vongola Primo and the first Shimon boss. Now he's at it again with the current generation.



i thought something along those lines also. but i think it may have involved the first generation mist guardian and the first generation "julie" guardian 

i think both wanted to make their family stronger and thought that the alliance between the families made them weak....etc


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 11, 2010)

lol julie's evil.  of course.  he looks too old to be a good guy


----------



## BVB (Nov 11, 2010)

julie is the only Shimon who is kinda interesting..

except that his name sucks.


----------



## Epik High (Nov 11, 2010)

I really want to see the colored versions of this chapter, especially Gokudera's new artillery.


----------



## Adagio (Nov 11, 2010)

I hope Gokudera pulls out the Bow again because the dynamite stuff looks lame in comparison.


----------



## Phunin (Nov 11, 2010)

Gokudera's fight is going to be too awesome


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 11, 2010)

So essentially we're going to have ourselves a Naraku soon enough.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 11, 2010)

Aw hells yeah, Gokudera-sama's Gear is awesome as hell! Glade to see the Dynamite back as well


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 11, 2010)

Gokudera´s vongola gear looked awesome, think I hate Julie more and more with each chapter


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 11, 2010)

Glad to see Gokudera went back to bombs, screw that lame fireblasting cannon of him, it's just the same as any other dying will flame projectile.

The bombs give him a more unique and awesome fighting style


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 11, 2010)

shittopi-chan \LOL. also julie is a friend he doesnt deserve chrome. i hope byauran and mukuro kills that ahole


----------



## Velocity (Nov 11, 2010)

Kirihara said:


> shittopi-chan \LOL. also julie is a friend he doesnt deserve chrome. i hope byauran and mukuro kills that ahole



Oh, you know Mukuro is going to have fun tearing a new hole or three in Julie.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 11, 2010)

Liked this chapter much better than the previous ones. Gokudera's upgrade looks much less ridiculous than Lambo's, maybe we'll see the same kind of stuff that made his varia match so great.


----------



## Epik High (Nov 11, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> Aw hells yeah, Gokudera-sama's Gear is awesome as hell! Glade to see the Dynamite back as well



I second that, seeing him with his dynamite resources really gives it that Gokudera-touch.


----------



## Dreamer (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks like there will be a new Reborn spin-off series called:

 by Toshinori Takayama.


----------



## Major_Glory (Nov 12, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Oh, you know Mukuro is going to have fun tearing a new hole or three in Julie.



I'm waiting for someone to get bit to death!


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 13, 2010)

I think Julie is a descedant of First Gen  Mist .


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 13, 2010)

what this hot poster selling


----------



## Kenju (Nov 17, 2010)

Latest Chapter is out. Man that shit was epic  And Shitt.P was hot as well . I was dying when she was talking about Tsuna being and idiot and a pervert  

And of course, Gokudera-sama's resolve is unmatched


----------



## Mr.Jones (Nov 17, 2010)

I actually really enjoyed this chapter..... its been a while.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 17, 2010)

My KhR Sydrome is Revived!!!
My Uke Tsuna getting Humulliate to crying  
But Gokudera is the Man!!!!! Get Her Now!! 
Finally I like Gokudera's fight more (Stradgegy than Power)
Lol Wow Pervert Tsuna that's new! So priceless I died  :lma


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 17, 2010)

@ perverted Tsuna 

And Shitt P. loves Gokudera.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Nov 17, 2010)

Loved the chapter. Don't know why Gokudera wouldn't know about Tsuna. Glad he told Shitt P that's not all Tsuna is about.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes the cooler side and Braver side.
I wouldn't Hyper mode make him clever in the studies


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 17, 2010)

How do you know?

This chapter was cool, and Gokudera showed once more why he is the right hand


----------



## son_michael (Nov 17, 2010)

how cute, shitt P just wants to pop balloons and then she tells Gokudera she loves him too. I can see nothing else than a pairing here, shitt P future Vongola member as Gokudera's wife 

I bet Gokudera is gonna try to save her from the vindice and she will reach out to him calling his name as she's dragged into the shadows, then Gokudera makes a vow he will save her.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2010)

Talk about character assassination. Poor Tsuna got exposed big time 

Well, not so much exposed since all of those things were well known or expected of Tsuna.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 17, 2010)

Well I didn't expect the Stalking and Pervert and that Utter humlliation even I would try and commit suicide


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 17, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Well I didn't expect the Stalking and Pervert and that Utter humlliation even I would try and commit suicide



Me neither. The way the author writes it, it seemed like he would just randomly run into Kyoko all of the time. I guess we know how it really happens now.


----------



## Orion (Nov 17, 2010)

Balloon poping really.....


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 18, 2010)

Orion said:


> Balloon poping really.....



Mafia be nice to the ladies


----------



## Mr.Jones (Nov 18, 2010)

Lol and who saw Swamp comin??


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 18, 2010)

all those earth flames are asspulls so no, I didn't see it coming.

Shimon arc


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 18, 2010)

Mr.Jones said:


> Lol and who saw Swamp comin??



Liquidation = Predictable
Fermentation = swamp 

we had clues so yeah saw it coming

Aoba leaf name pretty much = forest
Oyoma = high mountain

Katou's is desert, or maybe floras (his name has a flower kanji on it).

I SAW THIS COMING


----------



## Epik High (Nov 18, 2010)

Nice to restate the obvious shortcomings or flaws of Tsuna in a full chapter


----------



## Adagio (Nov 18, 2010)

Poor Tsuna..


----------



## Punpun (Nov 18, 2010)

Yasopp said:


> Nice to restate the obvious shortcomings or flaws of Tsuna in a full chapter



Yeah, it reminded me that I should stop reading this manga.


----------



## BVB (Nov 18, 2010)

I should have stopped reading this manga after 25yo Lambo disappeared.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 18, 2010)

Lol wow what a chapter


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 18, 2010)

OK one less person reading 9585889-1


----------



## Sassy (Nov 18, 2010)

Alright just finished reading chap 315 and man let's hope Gokuerda knows what he's doing


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 19, 2010)

When did Gokudera stop smoking?

I hate smoking, i absolutely despise it. It's a fucking disgusting activity.
...yet he is not the awesome Gokudera without it


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 25, 2010)

Finally! Tsuna better kick his ass now.


----------



## Adagio (Nov 25, 2010)

.. well that was unexpected.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 25, 2010)

a cool chap, think Enma can be manipulated so damn easy


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 25, 2010)

about damn time


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 25, 2010)

Tsuna Puberty period striked half through this chapter.those unerving eyes. 
KICK HIS ASS NOW TSUNA.


----------



## Pastelduck (Nov 25, 2010)

Did not see this battle coming so soon!


----------



## bubble_lord (Nov 25, 2010)

I think this early encounter confirms Julie as the main villain of this arc now.


----------



## Spike31589 (Nov 25, 2010)

that and the shady look he always has


----------



## sanx021 (Nov 25, 2010)

enma reminds me of sasuke in this chapter not only is he being manipulated he's blaming every thing on someonelse it's not like tsuna started this whole war and got his friends sent to vindice


----------



## Gunners (Nov 25, 2010)

sanx021 said:


> enma reminds me of sasuke in this chapter not only is he being manipulated he's blaming every thing on someonelse it's not like tsuna started this whole war and got his friends sent to vindice



Exactly, he's throwing his toys out the pram because they won't lay down and take his bullshit.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2010)

About time Gokudera won a battle straight up. His last few battles were disappointing. And I have no idea why Enma appeared no of all times, but I can't wait to see what happens with that...


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 26, 2010)

Lol Mukuro probaly end up saving the day


----------



## Angoobo (Nov 26, 2010)

Lol good chap for KHR standards...

enma vs tsuna should be great.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 26, 2010)

Gay 

Hibari better get to fight soon


----------



## Danchou (Nov 26, 2010)

bubble_lord said:


> I think this early encounter confirms Julie as the main villain of this arc now.


Indeed. That Julie is bad news.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 26, 2010)

... that ended rather abruptly, lol.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 26, 2010)

all of the fights this arc sucked badly.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 26, 2010)

Some of them ain't even fights


----------



## extremefire (Nov 26, 2010)

Ehh atleast we don't have to wait for all of tsuna's guardian to fight before he goes into action. Although something will probably interrupt his fight with enma


----------



## Mozu (Nov 28, 2010)

lol Enma losing his cool. Yeah, bc that always leads to instant win. I feel for the guy (to a certain extent), but he's dimmer than Tsuna. All in good time the truth will come out, I guess. The look on Julie's face may mean he thinks Enma can win... or, of course, he's walking right into a trap. 

I'm glad I don't have to look at Shitt P for a while. Tsuna saying he'd go and save all of them afterward was really... Tsuna. But even he doesn't recognize his own words apparently. *sigh* This kiiiid. I'm hoping this is an allusion that Tsuna will be going to bust out Mukuro, too, when that time comes.

I'm looking forward to Hibari showing up, but I'm still worried about Yamamoto.


----------



## Adagio (Nov 28, 2010)

Thats what bugged me the most about the most recent fight. He knows the people from Shimon since.. how long? And just because of what happened years ago, he decides he's going to save them from the Vindice? Yeah.. just like how you said you'd save Mukoro right Tsuna?


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 28, 2010)

The Puberty side took over him for a minute
than reverted back to himself that's why he just said it out of no where


----------



## God Movement (Nov 28, 2010)

Will this manga ever go back to the way it was

you know

before the disaster that was the Future Arc


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 28, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Will this manga ever go back to the way it was
> 
> you know
> 
> before the disaster that was the Future Arc



Meh i have no more hopes 
The Future Arc started really well then rapidly became awful (around the attack to the Melone base)... and this Shimon Arc is even worst. 

The funny thing is that the bottom rock was reached during the Choice Arc but a damned earthquake made this manga drop even more


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 28, 2010)

Do they need to goto school anymore?
I guess no Mafia Gangsters = drop outs 
Pupils in school would probaly pick this up soon. 
Kyoko Wheres Tsuna Kun ....


----------



## Gunners (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't understand how anyone can feel sorry for Emma, he's crying over milk that was spilt 200 years ago. He launches an attack on Tsuna, challenges him to a fight and cries more tears when his crew gets styled on.

This manga is like a guilty pleasure for me. I don't exactly like the manga and feel ashamed for reading yet still I follow it with a degree of interest.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 28, 2010)

Nobody feel sorry for him.
He ain't kind . I love him to hate him


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 29, 2010)

Just some random notes:
wat ever happen to the system cia? no boxe weapons i guess... and i so wanna see Yamato's weapon... it'll probably be a combination of baseball&sword ... that 3 sword style was the weapon of the 1st not his. and will yama use the dog or only the bird. If its only the bird, then the dog got completely trolled cuz i liked it 
Hibari will prolly get his tonfas back


----------



## Kuya (Nov 29, 2010)

All of the shenanigans going on is a test from the 9th.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 29, 2010)

Kuya said:


> all of the fights this arc sucked badly.



So true. At least they got this balloon shit over with quickly though.

Maybe some epic Shigure Soen and mist illusions can save this arc. Mukuro and Yamamoto can always be counted on for some good to decent fights.


----------



## Metaro (Nov 29, 2010)

Yamamoto must appear now .
This arc wasn't what I expected of more fight and violence D:

*Spoiler*: __ 




And I hope it to change to better and Enma  to give a good fight .



.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 29, 2010)

Kuya said:


> All of the shenanigans going on is a test from the 9th.



Watch Byakuran is a descendant of Shimon family . and knows the truth
and testing Tsuna and Enma and The future arc Byakuran was possed by society of light form yu gi oh.


----------



## Mozu (Nov 29, 2010)

Kuya said:


> All of the shenanigans going on is a test from the 9th.



Yeah, there's little to doubt now. The misunderstanding in the past probably led to this elaborate set up to cleanse the current Vongola. I'm wondering if the first Mist ring bearer had anything to do with that. Hence, maybe setting up Mukuro to redeem the Mist's traitorous past in some ironic way or other. 



Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Watch Byakuran is a descendant of Shimon family . and knows the truth
> and testing Tsuna and Enma and The future arc Byakuran was possed by society of light form yu gi oh.



I don't think he's Shimon. He seems to be an outside phenomenon in all of this. Like he's trying to put his finger in the pie and keeps getting smacked away. 

I'm just still impressed by the stupidity of everyone that 'defeat Byakuran in the future defeats him across the parallel world board' = 'Byakuran completely disappears from the past'.  It's so DBZ. You have to defeat the 'androids' in both the past and the future derp derp. I'm surprised Yuni or the Arcobaleno didn't mention this since they're supposed to be wiser. Maybe Amano can fix up that plot mess or maybe not.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 1, 2010)

anyway

for anyone want to hear Shimons voices
or epsecially Enma  its a sexy suprise

ALL RIGHT PEOPLE THIS IS IT!

I GOT IT FROM MY FRIEND rai-izumi WHO SAID THAT REBORN GOT A VOMIC! AND THE SIMON IS GOING TO GET SEIYUUS!



THAT, FOR SIMON'S SEIYUU. (if anyone can TL, please!)

AND THIS TOO!

Ch.18

KYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA~!!!

According to her, it'll air on TV Tokyo on December 3rd....

UPDATE: Known Seiyuus will be listed here!
Seiyuus:

Kozato Enma: Uchiyama Kouki (Who is Roxas in KH. Listen to his voice here Chapters 11-12  (The video's owner prevents external embedding)) [Thanks Rui and rai-izumi!]


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 1, 2010)

maybe Yuni send their memories into the pasr Byakuran causing him to chnage?


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh Tsuna Oh Boy.... Why the hell did you drop your guards down . When a person with a  Murderous intent is infront of you... Dame Tsuna。

The fight was like a mud fight. 'I got you there ha,Take that back, There, take that'
hand to Hand Kids combat. I didn't like it that much. But I like their face expressions / rape faces/ Enma Won that Catagory by far.

Lemitsu Send people to kill them. Wow Enma who told you that I wonder 
you have a Sister ? Let me guess her name was Mitsu (water) but I would lash out too 
to strangle someone . Tsuna people like to strangle you, you must be a magnet of some sort (Over 18 Thoughts) 

Enma is right though. Your using Vongola Powers, Your wearing the Vongola Cress, Your getting help from Vongola, Your using Vongola's name, Even your family is Vongola. And you say your not part of Vongola, don't intend to inherit? Cut the crap. drop your gloves,headphones, and all sorts, I'll strangle you myself. Your using Power to hurt enemies . yep your not hurting anyone . And No one dare to defend him , he said he had 'No REGRETS' so accepted his fate. He's just trying to escape.

I predict Interuption by Yamamoto or Vindices or even Lemitsu lawl
Imprison Tsuna too if you want Amano Sensei!


----------



## BVB (Dec 2, 2010)

what a shitty chapter.

Hopefully this arc ends soon


----------



## TRI05 (Dec 2, 2010)

M?hrensalat said:


> what a shitty chapter.
> 
> Hopefully this series ends soon



fixed and i agree.


----------



## Tunafish (Dec 2, 2010)

_"And by the way, your dad killed my parents and sister."_


----------



## NyXpun (Dec 2, 2010)

TRI05 said:


> fixed and i agree.



nice fix (of course they all have gay sexor and make up after they somehow save their friends from the vindice or some dumb shet like that)  Amano must be Kubo's sister


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Dec 3, 2010)

Aww guys come on! I thought it was pretty epic... at least more epic then the preceeding chapters....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2010)

Hmmh...now I want some back story to what really happened. It can't be as simple as Tsuna's father killing Enma's family.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 3, 2010)

I think someone needs to stop pmsing fucking weak willed can't even think for himself. Its quite obvious that Julie is fucking manipulating the shit out of Enma, and Enma is just to weak to see the truth for himself. 

The more and more this goes on the more obvious it is to see that an inside influence was the one who had the Shimon family destroyed and it was for sure not he Vongola.


----------



## Punpun (Dec 3, 2010)

Enma went full enmo mod.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 3, 2010)

Shh to the people who think the series should end.
Obviously this Arc has only one purpose.

'For Tsuna to accept the role Of Vongola Judaime'


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 3, 2010)

NyXpun said:


> nice fix (of course they all have gay sexor and make up after they somehow save their friends from the vindice or some dumb shet like that)  Amano must be Kubo's sister



Actually Kubo is her katekyoushi mangaka since Jan 2010 
But all this  stuff about revenge,eyes powers and gay love made me suspect the existence of a co-partecipation with Kishimoto too


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 3, 2010)

wth did gay love come in


----------



## Danchou (Dec 3, 2010)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> Aww guys come on! I thought it was pretty epic... at least more epic then the preceeding chapters....


You think this stuff is epic? Generic is more like it.


----------



## Adagio (Dec 3, 2010)

Ooooh the plot chickenz


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Dec 3, 2010)

Danchou said:


> You think this stuff is epic? Generic is more like it.



As i said... epic in KHR standards... comparing it the the previous chapters...

Anywho, just a thought, but as mentioned in earlier chapters, everyone has a sky flame within them... some have multiple. But does this mean that everyone also has a earth flame as well? But since it wasnt well known about, people dont kno?


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 3, 2010)

Enma is too stupid and Tsuna too, the chapter was better than the latest one talking about scenes though the topic was nonsense


----------



## Taofizzle (Dec 4, 2010)

*Reborn about Enma kozato manga spoiler*

Just how f**king awesome is he. he's owning tsuna with only 1/7 of he strength the same tsuna that destroyed byakuran.


----------



## The last Dalek (Dec 4, 2010)

Enma is rapidly loosing sympathy from me. He started this fight with Tsuna and his friends and know he's throwing toys out the pram when things arnt going the way he wanted. The your dad killed my parents thing does nothing to help.

This arc isnt perticualy good (although to be honest I dont think it's perticualy bad) but atleast this chapter will make it more satisfying when Enma gets his ass kikcked.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 4, 2010)

I think this arc will be worth it once we see those Shimon ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) get their asses handed to, if only the Varia would show up than I might be excited


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 4, 2010)

Damnit, Tsuna had to pussy out now.
Hope Hibari appears next.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 4, 2010)

Stop being so mean to my uke


----------



## Taofizzle (Dec 4, 2010)

The last Dalek said:


> Enma is rapidly loosing sympathy from me. He started this fight with Tsuna and his friends and know he's throwing toys out the pram when things arnt going the way he wanted. The your dad killed my parents thing does nothing to help.
> 
> This arc isnt perticualy good (although to be honest I dont think it's perticualy bad) but atleast this chapter will make it more satisfying when Enma gets his ass kikcked.


Why do u 8 enma he's pretty cool. I know this arc is just one big misunderstanding . it gonaa be like oh primo over sleep and left shimon to die and enma would be lik oh i get it lets be friends again lik promo and shimon was or somin lik that.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 4, 2010)

Shit u
no friends
Enma = going to die
Tsuna = Official 10th accepting his fate. After the death


----------



## Taofizzle (Dec 4, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Shit u
> no friends
> Enma = going to die
> Tsuna = Official 10th accepting his fate. After the death


whatever we all know tsuna wouldn't kill enma. byakuran was a special case.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 4, 2010)

Who would say Tsuna gunna kill Enma 
how about ' I'll die protecting you storyline' or I get murdered by villain.


----------



## The last Dalek (Dec 5, 2010)

Taofizzle said:


> Why do u 8 enma he's pretty cool. I know this arc is just one big misunderstanding . it gonaa be like oh primo over sleep and left shimon to die and enma would be lik oh i get it lets be friends again lik promo and shimon was or somin lik that.



I didnt mind him at first even though this arc wasnt annything special I thought he made a decent not so evil counterpart to Tsuna.

But recent chapters have turned him into Sasuke 2.0. If he actualy did kill Tsuna he would just find someone else to blame.

He's basicaly started a fight and then blamed the guy he started it with when he's loosing even though it's his own fault for starting this fight in the first place.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 5, 2010)

this is all like wot

i mean he forguves vongola than wrote a letter to get tsuna to go? -_-
than blame that blame this,get my sister in there too -0-


----------



## Spike31589 (Dec 9, 2010)

ms just posted 318 and called who the big bad was


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 9, 2010)

Daemon Spade how corrupted. Julie must have died or trapped. How will Mukuro join the fight.Tsuna wake up already . that looked hurt Reborn should have done better than that.

R u serious? Enma actually Cry for Mami/?


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 9, 2010)

Daemon Spade


----------



## Zaru (Dec 9, 2010)

I thought he was anime only 

The fuck


----------



## Velocity (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh my. I didn't see that coming. So Daemon started this whole thing to get Mukuro's body? What's so special about Mukuro, other than the Six Paths? I'm impressed by how much is happening, since it's gone from enemy of the arc to something clearly much bigger.


----------



## Punpun (Dec 9, 2010)

What is that guy doing here ?


----------



## Xemnas (Dec 9, 2010)

Holy shit, Daemon is about solo Vongola with ease.


----------



## Punpun (Dec 9, 2010)

So people were right, it's actually a test set up by the ninth/the primo ?


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Dec 9, 2010)

Zaru said:


> I thought he was anime only
> 
> The fuck


He and the other gen 1 guardians appeared during the final fight with Byakuran.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 9, 2010)

Mandom said:


> So people were right, it's actually a test set up by the ninth/the primo ?



No, it sounds like Daemon simply intends to have the Shimon destroy Vongola while he takes over Mukuro's body through Chrome. I don't think Primo has anything to do with this.

I do like how this was sort of foreshadowed when Chrome first woke up in that room, though. She thought it was Julie transforming into Mukuro, but it was actually Daemon transforming into Julie. Very clever.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh shit, didn't see that one coming! I was shocked that Julie made Chrome's organs, now I'm even more shocked that Julie is spade 0.0. Nice to see things pick back up.


----------



## Pastelduck (Dec 9, 2010)

I think there were some people suspected that deamon spade had some part in this whole business.  Did anyone stop to think what happened to the first shimon primo?  First Vongola would never of attacked him so who could it be?  The only answer to that is deamon spade.  Why is the Vongola a mafia organization with lots of power?  First Vongola never wanted that, it was deamon spade who wanted that.  So somehow Deamon spade steered the control of the of Vongola organization long ago and elimated the competition at the same time. 

I wonder though if he was the first Shimon illusion ring holder as well.  Maybe his goal is to obtain both illusions rings at the same time.


----------



## Adagio (Dec 9, 2010)

So looks like this arc was in the works quite a while ago. 
During one of the filler arcs in the anime, Tsuna and the family have to fight the original guardians of Primo, and Spade's "evil" past was heavily hinted at including his different view on what Vongola should be in regards to Primo.. but the whole issue was just left unfinished..

Now this is the answer. I'm quite impressed actually!


----------



## Mozu (Dec 9, 2010)

Ah, so there is the Spade/Mist Primo connection. I guess having Enma taken away means Hibari will get to fight and eventually Mukuro as well. It would be interesting if Hibari loses.


----------



## Enigma (Dec 9, 2010)

My mind is full of fuck. How is Daemon physically there? Isn't he supposed to be dead like the other guardians?


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 9, 2010)

Damn, Julie is Spade?, though how the hell is he still young when he is supposed to have what? like 200 years?


----------



## Velocity (Dec 9, 2010)

Enigma said:


> My mind is full of fuck. How is Daemon physically there? Isn't he supposed to be dead like the other guardians?





luffy no haki said:


> Damn, Julie is Spade?, though how the hell is he still young when he is supposed to have what? like 200 years?



As clich? as it is, would it be possible that he can prolong his life by possessing other bodies? So, like, he's currently possessing Julie's and wants to move onto Mukuro because he needs Flame Users with potent illusion abilities?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 9, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Damn, Julie is Spade?, though how the hell is he still young when he is supposed to have what? like 200 years?



Daemon Spade is Madara Uchiha 

This was a nice chapter.. this turn of events at least made me lol, Amano probably found a way to make this arc looks a bit better, even if she had to cling to Primo Bishie Mist


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 9, 2010)

I fuckin love this, if its played out well this arc can end great!

I didn't see spade coming but I actually love this concept...

Its much better in my opinion for this whole thing to be one big deception then one big misunderstanding.



Oh and did anyone else notice?? that was definantly sand around Spade

I wonder if Spade was also the first Shimon illusion guardian as well??




Dam this was a really good chapter


----------



## Aeon (Dec 9, 2010)

Well that was a surprise. Didn't think Julie would turn out to be Daemon Spade in disguise.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm wondering if perhaps Kawahira is Daemon Spade as well and he helped them in the future as he wanted them to change how things were so he could accomplish his goals.


----------



## Tunafish (Dec 9, 2010)

This chapter certainly made up for the dullness of some of the others we've had recently.


----------



## Chrno (Dec 9, 2010)

maxsteele77 said:


> I'm wondering if perhaps Kawahira is Daemon Spade as well and he helped them in the future as he wanted them to change how things were so he could accomplish his goals.



This is actually very possible! great great chapter liking the arc now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow, awesome revelation on the part of Julie. This arc just took a pretty interesting turn.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 9, 2010)

Ohhh yeah perfect enemy for Tsuna to grow a few and fucking merk him hahah.


----------



## Spike31589 (Dec 9, 2010)

now i actually have a reason to be excited for the mist battle if chrome/mukuro has to fight Daemon with VG it shall be epic. actually when i look at the fights for the second half of the arc i am actually kind of pumped to see the VG vs SG battles


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Dec 10, 2010)

WTF. How old is Spade now? Is he immortal or something? I want some of the crack he is taking.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 10, 2010)

I regret naming my username here after DEMONSPADE . Also what is Byakuran up to? Maybe he knows something about DEMONSPADE.



maxsteele77 said:


> I'm wondering if perhaps Kawahira is Daemon Spade as well and he helped them in the future as he wanted them to change how things were so he could accomplish his goals.



That explains the illusion he did on Zakuro.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 10, 2010)

That is so random.


----------



## Mozu (Dec 10, 2010)

Kawahira _helped_ Tsuna and the rest of them so that they wouldn't be killed. That's the opposite of what Spade is doing/after. Kawahira being part of another, new organization/group is more likely.


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2010)

Finally caught up with this. It took me a few months, but it was definitely worth it.

the latest chapter definitely came up with a great twist. Was not expecting the Vongola's first mist guardian to be the bad guy. And what's great about this arc is that the author actually managed to give Tsuna and his friends a challenging battle even though they became overpowered as hell during the future arc.

Hitman Reborn just keeps going up~


----------



## The last Dalek (Dec 11, 2010)

This arc was mediocre (although no where near as bad as everyone said it was) but know it sudenly got very interesting.

By the way Tunafish who's that in your sig.


----------



## Dreamer (Dec 13, 2010)

Don't know if this has been posted before, here's the volume 32 cover:



As for the current chapter isn't it obvious Mukuro is waiting for Daemon once he gets in Chrome's mind.:ho


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 13, 2010)

Mukuro out smart Spade than possess Tsuna would be awsome


----------



## Kuya (Dec 13, 2010)

He's sending an illusion from the past to the future


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 15, 2010)

Hibari :33


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Arriving in style on a helicopter


----------



## Spike31589 (Dec 16, 2010)

yeah it's out on IES


----------



## Adagio (Dec 16, 2010)

Hibari rape time fuck yes


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 16, 2010)

I think Hibari's appearance made up for Tsuna going emo, seriously how can a protagonist be so pathetic


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 16, 2010)

*cough*Naruto*cough*


----------



## Velocity (Dec 16, 2010)

Two things were awesome about this chapter... Chrome's new outfit and Hibari showing up. Just a shame we have to wait 'til around New Years for the next chapter.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 16, 2010)

Hibari time


----------



## Kurushimi (Dec 16, 2010)

Hibari rapes 

Though, I can't believe that Hibari and Adelheid's fight would take place before Yamamoto vs that Elvis guy.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 16, 2010)

Yamamoto will be a suprise feature.
Spade is using Chrome to get to Tsuna
Hibari will probaly lose


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 16, 2010)

Btw can anyone get on I eat soul for Reborn?
I can't get to homepage


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 16, 2010)

Hibari appeared ! I hope a cool fight with that Sexy big titted Adelheid ()


----------



## T7 Bateman (Dec 16, 2010)

Can't wait to see Hibari fight. Mukoro is coming soon. D. Spade is going to be sorry he messed with Chrome.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 16, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Yamamoto will be a suprise feature.
> Spade is using Chrome to get to Tsuna
> Hibari will probaly lose



No, Spade is using Chrome to get to Mukuro. He said as much himself. It makes sense, considering Mukuro has the Six Paths - if they're good enough for Uchiha Madara, they're good enough for Daemon Spade. 

And Hibari will win. Adelheid is too distracted, plus the Vongola need enough people capable of fighting otherwise they'll never be able to break into Vendicare.


----------



## Adagio (Dec 16, 2010)

^Weren't they the Vindice? 

And I agree, in their current condition the Vongola side has to win so that they have the necessary firepower to free the losers. But you never know, that might be compensated by the fact that they might be helped by the ninth's family.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Dec 16, 2010)

Adelheid's milk is gonna get sucked dry by Hibarin.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 16, 2010)

Adagio said:


> ^Weren't they the Vindice?



Vendicare is the name of the prison that the Vindice "manage".


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 16, 2010)

I hope Amano brushes up on Hibari's past (his family etc) i'm really curious, even though i like him this mysterious.
...(HEY IT RHYMES)

Haha Namimori! Omg i never thought of that, but i wouldn't be surprised if he actually said that. It'd be the ultimate crack in the next chapter. Hibari hasn't been good with words in the first place.. XDD
It'd be like..

Adelheid: "Hibari Kyoya, determine your pride!"
Hibari: "...Pride?"
Adelheid: "It is necessary for the battle to start."
Hibari: "...Namimori."

And Gokudera and everyone would be like "WTF?!" HAHA I WOULD FALL OFF MY CHAIR

/homg i wish i could write fics... i can only draw simple pictures xD


----------



## TRI05 (Dec 16, 2010)

^no.........


----------



## Kuya (Dec 16, 2010)

Hibari showing up out of nowhere when Aldheid showed up wasn't predictable at all


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 16, 2010)

I dunno what happened to Amano after the Varia arc


----------



## Mozu (Dec 16, 2010)

HIBARI 



T7 Bateman said:


> Can't wait to see Hibari fight. Mukoro is coming soon. D. Spade is going to be sorry he messed with Chrome.



I don't know. Mukuro is powerful, but if D. Spade is working with Byakuran to overthrow the Vongola, then he'll be in a pinchi, especially considering 10YL Mukuro had difficulty with the latter. 



Judge Fudge said:


> I think Hibari's appearance made up for Tsuna going emo, seriously how can a protagonist be so pathetic



Didn't you see the shot of Tsuna though? It was supposed to be Hibari's POV from the helicopter. He could see that something was wrong with Tsuna. He's probably not just there to beat Adelheid but to bring Tsuna 'back' as well. A good ass-kicking all around is in store from Hibari. 



Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Yamamoto will be a suprise feature.
> Spade is using Chrome to get to Tsuna
> Hibari will probaly lose



Didn't they just confirm that Yamamoto is still in the hospital though? Unless that's a double put there by the 9th's team or Byakuran. 



Kuya said:


> Hibari showing up out of nowhere when Aldheid showed up wasn't predictable at all



For a _second_ I thought 'maybe Dino will show up instead and surprise us.' But no. 

I don't want to wait 2 weeks for more Hibari  Adelheid doesn't do anything for me, though. She's a butterface.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 16, 2010)

I mean If Spade can do all that with illusion
Byakuran possibly ( Fran/Mukuro ( feeling Chrome in danger contacted ) could do something


----------



## Velocity (Dec 16, 2010)

Is it bad that I'm actually more hyped for the inevitable Daemon vs. Mukuro battle than I am Hibari vs. Adelheid?


----------



## Mozu (Dec 16, 2010)

No, because Adelheid sucks. Hibari is the only thing worth watching for this fight. 

Mukuro vs Spade is going to be epic. Kufufufu~ing in every panel~


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 16, 2010)

Mozu said:


> No, because Adelheid sucks. *Hibari is the only thing worth watching for this fight. *


What are you gay?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 16, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> What are you gay?


Are you...unaware of what manga you are reading and the audience it panders most to?  It's not people into big tits, let me tell you.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 16, 2010)

Hibaris going to stick it deep inside of her wet hole!


----------



## Magic (Dec 17, 2010)

Kuya said:


> Hibari showing up out of nowhere when Aldheid showed up wasn't predictable at all



O word

predictability in a kid's comic? that's a new one.


----------



## Magic (Dec 17, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> What are you gay?



kid this is a girl's manga.

real mean read berzerk & negima.


----------



## Enigma (Dec 17, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Is it bad that I'm actually more hyped for the inevitable Daemon vs. Mukuro battle than I am Hibari vs. Adelheid?



Who isn't?


----------



## Velocity (Dec 17, 2010)

Mozu said:


> No, because Adelheid sucks. Hibari is the only thing worth watching for this fight.



Now that, I cannot deny. pek



> Mukuro vs Spade is going to be epic. Kufufufu~ing in every panel~



Mukuro - "You will lose! Kufufufufu!"
Daemon - "No, you cannot match my illusions! Kufufufufu!"
Mukuro - "I've got the Six Paths, fool! Kufufufufu!"
Chrome - "WILL YOU TWO STOP IT?"


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 17, 2010)

Seriously what the fuck is the first Vongola Mist guardian doing there

As if this arc wasn't shitty and poorly explained enough.


----------



## Punpun (Dec 17, 2010)

You all forgot Byakuran too.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 17, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Seriously what the fuck is the first Vongola Mist guardian doing there
> 
> As if this arc wasn't shitty and poorly explained enough.



Ugh... Seriously, what the fuck are you doing bitching about something before it even has a chance to be explained? You expect Amano to explain the hows and the whys already, when Daemon has only been revealed for two chapters? His part to play will reveal itself over time. It'd be shitty writing if Amano pandered to your incessant whining and explained everything already.



Mandom said:


> You all forgot Byakuran too.



Byakuran was expected, to be honest... He showed up in Volume 30's epilogue, plus we already knew the Byakuran from the current timeline would receive all the memories of his Future self. So Byakuran's ultimate plan, to gather the Trinisette and reshape the world, won't have changed. The only thing that will have changed is that he'll gather stronger allies and possibly even gain the Mare Gear. If he's feeding the Shimon information, then Shimon are being manipulated by both Byakuran and Daemon. Which is awesome, since I love it when stories have multiple antagonists.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 17, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Ugh... Seriously, what the fuck are you doing bitching about something before it even has a chance to be explained? You expect Amano to explain the hows and the whys already, when Daemon has only been revealed for two chapters? His part to play will reveal itself over time. It'd be shitty writing if Amano pandered to your incessant whining and explained everything already.



It's already shitty writing, sweetheart. A hint or two about Daemon Spade still being around and even being a villain at all would have been just dandy.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 17, 2010)

Katekyo Shitman Reborn


----------



## Blade (Dec 17, 2010)

.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 17, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> It's already shitty writing, sweetheart. A hint or two about Daemon Spade still being around and even being a villain at all would have been just dandy.



watch the anime


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 17, 2010)

Stop reading.
No one gives a finger


----------



## Spike31589 (Dec 25, 2010)

alaude's coat and modified weapons this is gonna be a good fight


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2010)

Without a doubt, Hibarai's cambio form embodies discipline. And he seemed quite passionate in this battle even calling out to Tsuna and Gokudera to pay attention to his match.


----------



## Dreamer (Dec 25, 2010)

Freakin Hibari's Cambio Vongola gear.

Adelheid panels!:sanji


----------



## Enigma (Dec 25, 2010)

Hey there, degenerates.


----------



## Pastelduck (Dec 25, 2010)

Adelheid is cool, but you can't beat Hibarai's cambio form:  The bird with the "duckbill" haircut was awesome.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2010)

Team Vongola is over due for a loss. We have a Tie and 2 Vongola Wins. I sure hope Hibari isn't the first to fall.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 25, 2010)

The boobs growth is directly proportional to the amount of bishies


----------



## Kurushimi (Dec 25, 2010)

Seriously, am I the only one who finds it strange that not only Julie(for known reasons) but also Kaoru Mizuno is stronger than Adelheid(fighting later than her). For now it really looks like the weaker ones are being taked out first.


----------



## Pastelduck (Dec 25, 2010)

Killer Yamato said:


> Team Vongola is over due for a loss. We have a Tie and 2 Vongola Wins. I sure hope Hibari isn't the first to fall.



I don't think this isn't the Vongola rings arc:  Winning 4 out of 7 battles doesn't win the war.  Any battle between the Vongola and Shimon is going to put at least one away in Vendice Prison.  No way out.  

On a side note, at least we know why Daemon Spade is doing this.  Thank goodness I watched all the anime because I wouldn't get his reasoning otherwise.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 25, 2010)

It's amazing . Hibari <3 pls dont lose.
That Funny looking panel. The Arc's turning point. Loving it.


----------



## Tunafish (Dec 26, 2010)

Goodness if you don't like the manga then why are you still reading it? There hasn't been a page in here without bashing.

Discussion is an entirely different matter, such as how Amano should improve the plot more. By discussion, I mean without the keyword of KHR being considered "shit".


----------



## Aeon (Dec 26, 2010)

So, Hibari's new look first made me think of Ichigo's bankai then later of Ragna the Bloodedge.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 26, 2010)

*faints from Hibari's overly badass Vongola Gear* No....its even better than Gokudera-samas.....

But man, first the helicopter and now the ocat? Hibari must have been trained by Seto Kaiba before the fight


----------



## T7 Bateman (Dec 26, 2010)

Love Hibari's gear. Can't wait to see him use it.


----------



## The last Dalek (Dec 28, 2010)

Tunafish said:


> Goodness if you don't like the manga then why are you still reading it? There hasn't been a page in here without bashing.
> 
> Discussion is an entirely different matter, such as how Amano should improve the plot more. By discussion, I mean without the keyword of KHR being considered "shit".



Just like Naruto and Bleach Reborn was once the flavor of the month and know that fad is over it sudenly became cool to bash it. 

In my opinion its not great but Im still enjoying it.

But what do I know Im autistic.


----------



## Mozu (Dec 28, 2010)

Spade is such a creeper, oi. 



Killer Yamato said:


> Team Vongola is over due for a loss. We have a Tie and 2 Vongola Wins. I sure hope Hibari isn't the first to fall.



I have a feeling Hibari will lose on purpose here. Either because 1.) Tsuna needs even MORE incentive to fight/get his spirit back and/or 2.) Hibari wants to infiltrate the Vindice prison (and get some allies out maybe). 



T7 Bateman said:


> Love Hibari's gear. Can't wait to see him use it.



Hibird's new look stole some of his spotlight, though. It's the little things~ Pimp coats are never a foul in manga.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 28, 2010)

I am guessing a draw
or a interuption from our Villain Demon Spade
or Julie tell Adelheid to use Chrome as Hostage


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 28, 2010)

Hibari bankai'd up


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 30, 2010)

i was waiting for this all the time.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Jan 8, 2011)

Hibari's going to win. I don't see why everyone thinks Vongola needs a loss. Vongola's suffered enough.

1. They got their asses kicked at the Inheritance Ceremony.
2. Yamamoto. Enough said.
3. Chrome got kidnapped and is under Spade's control.
4. Ryohei is in prison.

And people still think they need to lose? Shimon was all cocky and stuff, it's about time Enma gets what's coming to him.


----------



## Adagio (Jan 13, 2011)

New chapter is up @MS!


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Jan 13, 2011)

*Devil's never cry starts playing *


----------



## Vault (Jan 13, 2011)

You mean that new shitty Devil may cry


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Jan 13, 2011)

No  I mean Devil's never cry .  The main theme  of DMC 3  the best game of the series  .  I can  imagine it playing with Hibari slicing up ice fools .    Please do not associate that great song with that shitty new  DMC in name only .


----------



## son_michael (Jan 13, 2011)

lol Hibari is going to own her and deamon spade is gonna be shocked


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 13, 2011)

Pfft...Hibari will go on the attack next chapter showcasing his new powers for a chapter or two and somehow lose to the goddess of victory. Vongola are due a loss...


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 13, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Pfft...Hibari will go on the attack next chapter showcasing his new powers for a chapter or two and somehow lose to the goddess of victory. Vongola are due a loss...



I hope so as well. I would love if Tsuna shows an evil side in this arc. Something like Hichigo but still caring for his teammates.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 13, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Pfft...Hibari will go on the attack next chapter showcasing his new powers for a chapter or two and somehow lose to the goddess of victory. Vongola are due a loss...



Since when has Hibari ever lost a fight? He's like Hitsugaya, his army of fangirls will never let him lose!!


----------



## Mastic (Jan 13, 2011)

If Hibari is gonna lose, its because he'd want to. I can see him winning then be like "ehh whatever, I wanted to prove that I could beat ya, don't really care about the Vongola winning" and then he'd forfeit. Shit would be hilarious


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 13, 2011)

Her tits are getting bigger and bigger


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 13, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Since when has Hibari ever lost a fight? He's like Hitsugaya, his army of fangirls will never let him lose!!



 come on.we only send in complaint emails and hate letters


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok, canon kids.  Tell me WHY Daemon is even here, why he's evil, and why is Tsuna still afraid of his fate, which includes protecting his friends?

And Hibari can't lose on purpose.  That means giving up the armband.  On purpose.  Really?  You want your Hibari compromised for some bullshit greater good?  Fangirls may be cool with that, but I doubt male fans of him are.  Oh wait, who is this manga made for?


----------



## Pastelduck (Jan 14, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Hibari bankai'd up



Hibari is only in Shikai right now.  When he does goes Bankai, my guess is that he'll go Byakuya Kuchiki Senbonzakura Kageyoshi on this area with his storm/multiplication powers.


----------



## Mozu (Jan 14, 2011)

Hibari wouldn't lose unless on purpose or Daemon Spade cheating. If he wins I won't be complaining. Seeing Shimon's 'goddess of victory' get dragged away to Vindice prison would be hilarious.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 14, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Ok, canon kids.  Tell me WHY Daemon is even here, why he's evil, and why is Tsuna still afraid of his fate, which includes protecting his friends?



Daemon Spade has something against the Primo. Something like he didn't think he was a worthy leader or something. He seems to think the same about Tsuna and his Guardians, which would explain why he's using the Shimon to try to bring 'em down. I guess his main goal for now, however, is to get to Mukuro through Chrome and take control of the guy's body - maybe he doesn't have a body of his own and needs to possess those with powerful a Mist Flame... Which'd explain why he wants Mukuro, since that guy is one of the only people capable of fooling even Vindice with his illusions. 



> And Hibari can't lose on purpose.  That means giving up the armband.  On purpose.  Really?  You want your Hibari compromised for some bullshit greater good?  Fangirls may be cool with that, but I doubt male fans of him are.  Oh wait, who is this manga made for?



The girls, obviously. Amano knows how to keep her fans happy, so Hibari's going to own Big Boobs.


----------



## Mozu (Jan 14, 2011)

Well, I wouldn't mind Adelheid winning if she wasn't such a butterface. Her tacky look makes me want her to lose. Yes, I'm shallow like that.  If she had some better style and face to go with those boobs I'd be sold and yelling go baby go just like the next fanboy. 

As for Daemon Spade's motivation, yeah, it's been hinted at in the anime and manga that he wanted the Vongola to be a superpower that took over the world and Primo didn't want to use it for that. I'm wondering if Primo did something to him to make him lose his body... The good thing that can be said about the 10th generation Mist at the least is that Mukuro probably isn't going to betray Tsuna (where it's important).


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 14, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Ok, canon kids.  Tell me WHY Daemon is even here, why he's evil, and why is Tsuna still afraid of his fate, which includes protecting his friends?
> 
> And Hibari can't lose on purpose.  That means giving up the armband.  On purpose.  Really?  You want your Hibari compromised for some bullshit greater good?  Fangirls may be cool with that, but I doubt male fans of him are.  Oh wait, who is this manga made for?



I agree. Hibari did say to Tsuna watch his match closely meaning he has something planned for Tsuna to act.


----------



## Tunafish (Jan 18, 2011)

Completely irrelevant to the situation, but I would love to see a heartbroken, mindless Tsuna and temporarily become the epitome of evil for the sake of his friends.


----------



## Pastelduck (Jan 21, 2011)

Is KHR on a break this week?


----------



## Spike31589 (Jan 21, 2011)

no there is only a a chinese scan right now everyone is behind it seems


----------



## Ender (Jan 21, 2011)

link to chinese scan?


----------



## Dagor (Jan 21, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> link to chinese scan?



automatically


----------



## Ender (Jan 21, 2011)

thx   Hibari


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 22, 2011)

Hibari epic rape face
Hibari epic yawn face
Hibari epic pwnage
Hibari= full of wins


----------



## Ender (Jan 22, 2011)

i want the anime to start again just for this chapter


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 22, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> i want the anime to start again just for this chapter


----------



## Spike31589 (Jan 23, 2011)

Scan is up on IES and hibari went uber gar


----------



## son_michael (Jan 23, 2011)

as expected of hibari, knew he would own her without breaking a sweat


----------



## Kenju (Jan 23, 2011)

Holy mother of badass 0.0 That was amazingly awesome


----------



## son_michael (Jan 23, 2011)

now where's all the people saying he has to lose


----------



## Pastelduck (Jan 23, 2011)

It doesn't even look like has gone Cambio forma yet either.  This battle is just started to get good.


----------



## Adagio (Jan 23, 2011)

Hibari rape tiem 
Even though the line about the badge was a little confusing.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 23, 2011)

So much for the Adelheid is the strongest guardian AND all my clones have my power.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2011)

Hibari was beyond impressive. Taking out all 500 of them as if they were nothing.


----------



## Adagio (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh hey I just realized this chapter reminded me of the scene where Neo fights Agent Smith in The Matrix :ho


----------



## Cash (Jan 23, 2011)

This was a bad ass chapter. Leave it to Hibari to make this pile of shit good.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 23, 2011)

Was it a mistranslation when Adelheid said they possess the same power as her?

Also lol Tsuna would have one-shot all 500 and Adelheid along with it in one x-burner. What the hell was she thinking.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 23, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Was it a mistranslation when Adelheid said they possess the same power as her?
> 
> Also lol Tsuna would have one-shot all 500 and Adelheid along with it in one x-burner. What the hell was she thinking.



Apparently not. 

Tsuna really would have os her.


----------



## Cash (Jan 23, 2011)

She created 500 big chested fodder.


----------



## aionaraP (Jan 23, 2011)

what happened in the latest chapter??? nothing lmao


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jan 23, 2011)

I just love Hibari. No matter the number Hibari will cut them down. lol never fight someone who lives only to fight.


----------



## Ender (Jan 23, 2011)

that such a hilarious chapter


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 23, 2011)

Hibird's hair were badass 

The chapter was the usual shitty boredom, even Hibari was bored


----------



## God Movement (Jan 23, 2011)

This manga has an issue with the powerscale. I can't even tell if the villains are any stronger than the villains we saw in the Future Arc.


----------



## Gundam Meister (Jan 23, 2011)

God Movement said:


> This manga has an issue with the powerscale. I can't even tell if the villains are any stronger than the villains we saw in the Future Arc.



they are considering that Enma and the other manage to defeat Tsuna and the Vongola Guardians while they where using the true forms of their Vongola Ring with their newly awakened Shimon Rings


----------



## God Movement (Jan 23, 2011)

But visually with the destruction, fighting skill and whatever else that isn't at all apparent.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 23, 2011)

God Movement said:


> This manga has an issue with the powerscale. I can't even tell if the villains are any stronger than the villains we saw in the Future Arc.



The powerscale is all fucked up, this manga should have ended with the Future Arc, instead Amano decided to continue making the plot even more disgraceful.


----------



## Gundam Meister (Jan 23, 2011)

God Movement said:


> But visually with the destruction, fighting skill and whatever else that isn't at all apparent.


 IMO is because they focus on concentrated fire power and attacks instead of the fancy and  stylish attacks of Byakuran and the Real Six Funeral Wreaths


----------



## God Movement (Jan 23, 2011)

Bubi said:


> The powerscale is all fucked up, this manga should have ended with the Future Arc, instead Amano decided to continue making the plot even more disgraceful.



The whole Shimon incident was a retarded asspull. "The return back to the past caused an earthquake which brought the Shimon Rings back to the surface" my back foot, there shouldn't have been anyone stronger in the past than the future full stop.



Gundam Meister said:


> IMO is because they focus on concentrated fire power and attacks instead of the fancy and  stylish attacks of Byakuran and the Real Six Funeral Wreaths



Possibly so. It'd really help if I as a reader felt a sense of progression though.


----------



## Ender (Jan 23, 2011)

it could've ended with the Future arc but again, Tsuna still wasn't the 10th and had accepted the position.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 23, 2011)

With the way each arc is going, I doubt he'll ever accept it.


----------



## Ender (Jan 23, 2011)

i dont think so. think bout it. the only way things w/shimon could be repaired is if Tsuna is the next boss. Doubt Shimon will agree otherwise


----------



## Soulme (Jan 23, 2011)

i wish that the anime was still running... so i can just see this fight animated

this must be the most interesting fight..... out of all thus far


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 23, 2011)

There's many things to explain after future Arc

Who's the Cervellos
Reborn's life secrets of Arcobalenos
Who's Flan and Ramen old man (who happen to be one of the 3 illusionlist that can fool vindince)
Tsuna' personal growth (not power) but himself need to be more mature
The Mafia alliances
The people who's against Mafia
Alot alot. Hibari's past life too pls

than I can die in peace


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 23, 2011)

Lol at Hibari.


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2011)

Hibari :rofl


----------



## Velocity (Jan 23, 2011)

...Am I the only one who wants a ten year timeskip after this arc?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 23, 2011)

Hibari raped those clones hard but I can't exactly see where his power level would sit. Still impressive nonetheless.


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2011)

He stomped on fodder  Im sure he still loses


----------



## Ender (Jan 23, 2011)

fodder? she said those clones were on the same level as her 

and yea, a time skip would be nice or a part 2


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh yeah  

But im sure there is a twist, like she has another ability only she can access. Or Hibs cant break the ice  

Draw


----------



## Punpun (Jan 23, 2011)

The twist is that her defense is as perfect as her attack. 

We saw how it worked out.


----------



## Mozu (Jan 26, 2011)

God Movement said:


> This manga has an issue with the powerscale. I can't even tell if the villains are any stronger than the villains we saw in the Future Arc.



They aren't, but we're supposed to believe otherwise. At least that's the message Amano is sending. 



Bubi said:


> The powerscale is all fucked up, this manga should have ended with the Future Arc, instead Amano decided to continue making the plot even more disgraceful.



Yeah, but people would have bitched about the Byakuran-is-still-in-the-past plothole. This arc wouldn't be so bad if the Shimon backstory wasn't so badly planned and nonsensical. Like, where were they in the future? Dead? Sitting around like louses bc they had no rings? In order to patch up one hole, she created a huge one in it's place. 



Enigma said:


> With the way each arc is going, I doubt he'll ever accept it.



He'll probably destroy the rings just like his 10YL self. And hopefully end the Vongola and the story. 



Lyra said:


> ...Am I the only one who wants a ten year timeskip after this arc?



It would be sad if we don't get to see their future selves again. Sad as in boring. 

--

Anyways, I'm not impressed by destruction of ice clones. Hibari looked cool, but he always does, so...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 27, 2011)

I was underwhelmed


----------



## God Movement (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah...I'm convinced they can't.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 27, 2011)

Hibari


----------



## son_michael (Jan 27, 2011)

dammit hibari lost


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cash (Jan 27, 2011)

All characters should be killed off besides Reborn, Hibari, Ipin and Lambo.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 27, 2011)

All characters should be killed off.


----------



## Cash (Jan 27, 2011)

You fruity niggy


----------



## emROARS (Jan 27, 2011)

Lol been a while since i've been in here. 

I think I stopped reading when Mukuro stopped showing up.



Cash said:


> All characters should be killed off besides Reborn, Hibari, Ipin and Lambo.



and mukuro


----------



## Gunners (Jan 27, 2011)

It's like the Mangaka got bored half way through and decided to wrap everything up.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 27, 2011)

Feels like the manga is going to end real soon. She should just bring on the Arcobaleno arc and get it over with, it's her final chance at turning this terrible manga around.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2011)

Cash said:


> All characters should be killed off besides Reborn, Hibari, Ipin and Lambo.



Then hibari and reborn should be engaged in long epic musical where Hibari chases Reborn across France for jumping his parole, and Reborn tries to raise Ipin as a promise to his dying servant who was her mother.
Until the day comes amidst an angry commie revolution, where Ipin has fallen in love with Lambo, and Reborn must consider if he is to face his past in order to grant his ward true love, or if he must give in to dark side he left behind the day the ninth vongola gave him those chandeleers.
He chooses light causing Javert to reconsider his entire life and throwing himself at a river as a suicide atempt



Yes, it's the plot of les miser?bles. Tell me it wouldn't be perfect


----------



## Smoke (Jan 27, 2011)

Holy shit, Hibari won.


Didn't see this coming.


----------



## sCam (Jan 27, 2011)

Reborn shall never end.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 27, 2011)

The Story is so boring . Meh
no twists yet?

Or part 1 bad part 2 better?

Anyway KHR should never end till fan girls die 
Mukuro and Soade should be interesting
I still think the latter half would save this arc


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 27, 2011)

Anyway Can Tsuna personality change after this
I prefer him to be more cheaky and mature

Act like a leader or cool which works .


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 27, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Anyway Can Tsuna personality change after this
> I prefer him to be more cheaky and mature
> 
> Act like a leader or cool which works .



Probably both for me. He happens to be a favorite character of mines along with Gokudera and Hibari. Hibari's the best though and always first.


----------



## TRI05 (Jan 27, 2011)

how do i subscribe from this garbage thread and from this garbage manga?


----------



## Ender (Jan 27, 2011)

u mean unsubscribe? 

and yea, i really want tsuna to snap out of his stupid "not gonna be boss" shit  its getting annoying. doesnt he realize that he's already accepted the friggen position in like 4000 other situations and that he makes the vongola better


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 27, 2011)

Gunners said:


> It's like the Mangaka got bored half way through and decided to wrap everything up.



Like with the Future Arc?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't think I've ever been this happy to be wrong. I'm glad to see Hibari won his battle.


----------



## Mozu (Jan 27, 2011)

Hrmm... Sorta glad Hibari did win? The little speech at the end made it better? 

I don't know to be honest. I don't like predicting things and being right since it makes it less surprising, but Hibari winning isn't all that much of a twist either. Adelheid is annoying, so I guess I'm happy I don't have to look at her for much longer. 

Hibari calling Enma a little animal made me laugh, though. I thought for a second Hibird was going to take her armhand, but again, wrong. The whole 'sky allows the cloud freedom' was a nice touch.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Jan 28, 2011)

I actually quite like this arc, as it looks like it's whole purpose is to force Tsuna to realize that it's time to nut up. 

Definately my fav part of this chap was Hibari's closing comments about how the sky (tsuna) allows the cloud (hibari) to move freely. I think it shows that he's starting to gain a measure of respect for Tsuna (like TYL Hibari had for TYL Tsuna) and then the "But someday I will even bite the sky itself" was just to show that he's still not there yet lol.

I think that when Tsuna does finally fight Enma he'll win but instead of delivering the finishing blow he'll forfitt and allow himself to be taken to Vindice in order to save everyone (including Enma's family) as he's disappearing Enma will ask him why he's doing it and Tsuna will say something liike "It's what the boss is supposed to do" thus finally growing a pair (and starting the "Vindice rescue" arc)


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 28, 2011)

I really liked the last tidbit of "The Sky allows the Cloud to be free" it was the best peace of writing I've seen in any manga in a while.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 28, 2011)

Lol Hibari is a disproportion for this fodder manga full of dull characters


----------



## Soulme (Jan 28, 2011)

the arm-band in the last page is clearly adelheid's but was it torn, or was it just an image of it?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 28, 2011)

It was torned so guess he won
is it me or is it Shimon all brainless
one minutes they look like powerhouses
next minute they look weak ass with no brain for stradgegy
and Every fight seem to be over power = Win except Gokudera and Hibari
although it still look like overpower

I want Character developemnts especially Tsuna
Give up his 'I am not vongola, I am weak and pure ,I am so friendly,I trust anyone who's nice to me bullshit. 'Change or die' 

He's not calm anymore. It's uncool and dissapointing even in H Mode.
I hope of his friends die。 even killing one will be fine

maybe Byakuran has something planned


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 28, 2011)

Only Hibari can have the balls to say how retarded Shimon is, probably my favorite part of this arc


----------



## Velocity (Jan 28, 2011)

To be honest, I really like how this could evolve... With Byakuran up to something and Daemon using people to bring down the Vongola, the potential awesome of two antagonists is pretty high. Even moreso if they *don't* team up, since that could open up all sorts of events. I do agree that, once this arc finishes, Tsuna needs to accept leadership of the Vongola and truly become the Tenth in title.

Then give us a ten year timeskip, so everything can move into place and give us an epic story where the Vongola have to fight off two opposing forces, one that seeks to rewrite the entire world and the other that seeks to simply crush Vongola.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 28, 2011)

All support time skip :33
I am done with underage
time to be an adult and fulfill my fantasies


----------



## Ender (Jan 28, 2011)

fuck yea. I'd accept a time skip arc


----------



## Spike31589 (Jan 28, 2011)

2-5 years, show how the team and the mafia world has evolved over that time, make lambo become somewhat mature. it could be interesting


----------



## Mozu (Jan 28, 2011)

Nah, I need baby Lambo _and_ adult Lambo. The balance of crack and kakkoii is what makes him worthwhile. :33


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 3, 2011)

Excellent Chapter mfufufufu

Things finally gets under way.
Tsuna 'Snaps out of it' please,it seems the battle is over,Daemon starts his moves.
so Daemon 'I helped him close his eyes,he killed Primo in a way? 
What does he want with Tsuna ? -Enter Fan girl fantasy- 
Julie seems to a wkd character,hope hes coming back,Adelheid loves him so much.I like him aswell.At the end Kaoru went for it,and just stab ,he dummer than he looks,that's Julie's body,so yo stab him,Daemon can just go somewhere else,he still have tricks up his sleeves,I hope this 2nd half turn real good.dont dissapoint me,


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2011)

Daemon finally reveals himself and his plans. Of course, Shimon were mere pawns in this grand scheme, but I still can't feel that sorry for them, not because of their actions, but because the managaka failed to make them come across as sympathetic characters.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 3, 2011)

Who's Kaoru again ?


----------



## Soulme (Feb 3, 2011)

i don't know how exactly but the latest chapters were very epic. i can't remember the time when KHR was so epic.

but of course enma will not know what happened, and believe vongola is still evil. he will still be manipulated by daemon and have a fight with tsuna

but i still can't predict the next battle


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 3, 2011)

oh reborn is not boring again 



Mandom said:


> Who's Kaoru again ?



Who injured Yamamoto aka baseball guy


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 3, 2011)

I See more twists upahead.
I am hoping Daemon to possess someone i like.


----------



## TRI05 (Feb 3, 2011)

holy moley chapter was epic.


----------



## silly (Feb 3, 2011)

Woah, finally intriguing chapter..



Hyper_Wolfy said:


> I See more twists upahead.
> I am hoping Daemon to possess someone i like.



Posses shit would be repeat of Mukuro arc..

but I agree, imo some epic twists gotta happen, we even have Byakuran in the game lol.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 3, 2011)

Idc These Characters needs to taste evil
they are all too pure. Especially Tsuna need to be drench in sormones blood


----------



## Ender (Feb 3, 2011)

shits getting serious son  finally


----------



## Danchou (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice chapter. Hadn't seen one in ages.


----------



## Mozu (Feb 3, 2011)

Well, big drama next chapter of seeing Julie impaled is coming, no doubt. Good job Kaoru. 

Spade might be forced to use Chrome's body instead. Using Kaoru is another way, too. And his barrier against Mukuro might be broken if he's weakened. That could make things interesting. It's obvious that Daemon has gone crazy, if he wasn't already. 

Primo trusting Spade was his own fault, though. I can't really feel sorry for him. I can't say if the situation is repeating itself with Mukuro and Tsuna or not, but by the way Amano has built up Mukuro as having somewhat redeemable qualities, I would say no; history won't be repeating itself.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 3, 2011)

Spade more than likely presented himself as a friend/ally so the first trusting him isn't exactly surprising. With regards to Mukuro he has always been an enemy to Tsuna. 

That being said, Tsuna needs to stomp Emma into the ground, that blond boxer fucked up a flawless victory.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 3, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Who's Kaoru again ?



it's the buffed bishie who looks like a 30 years old


----------



## Excalibur (Feb 3, 2011)

It would be interesting to see how this turns..


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 3, 2011)

^ How this turn? 

It's really obvious Enma will go berserk against Tsuna who will moaning about friendship and peace. 
Daemon Spade will fight against Hibari and/or Mukuro and he will escape or be absorbed by Mukuro personality. 
Next arc is gonna be "rescue the bishies from a girlish version of Impel Down"


----------



## Excalibur (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah you summed it up pretty much, although I think Chrome needs to break free of Daemon and fight him herself. Which could probably be next arc..


----------



## Velocity (Feb 3, 2011)

Daemon will laugh, saying how that body is simply an illusion now that he's taken control over Mukuro... Then the Vindice will realise something is wrong and they'll dash off with Boobs because there's a massive breakout at Vendicare. The Vongola will then say they have to team up with Shimon if they're going to beat Daemon and save everyone, so Tsuna goes off to fight Enma alone while the rest of the team heads back to tell the Ninth what's happening. Enma has already maxed out his power by then and so he and Tsuna fight in an epic clash that destroys the entire island...

As that fight continues, we find out Yamamoto is completely healed and how he was left with a message by the man that saved him. A message from Byakuran, confirming that he indeed remembers what happened in the future and that he intends to fulfil the goal his future self could not.

Then once Tsuna has defeated Enma in battle, the two return to the Ninth and are informed that Daemon has gathered many of the most powerful Flame Users in the entire world under his banner and that, if they're going to win, they'll need an even stronger banner of their own. Tsuna finishes the Inheritance Arc by accepting the position of Vongola's Tenth Boss.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 3, 2011)

I hope Daemon isn't the only villain. 

Tsuna, Reborn, and Hibari are still there and can give him a decent enough fight with just the 3 of them.

I love how Hibari came out pretty much unscathed.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 3, 2011)

Bubi said:


> ^ How this turn?
> 
> It's really obvious Enma will go berserk against Tsuna who will moaning about friendship and peace.
> Daemon Spade will fight against Hibari and/or Mukuro and he will escape or be absorbed by Mukuro personality.
> Next arc is gonna be "rescue the bishies from a girlish version of Impel Down"




It's too predictable I don't. Think it goes this way anymore
Besides Vindice probaly just going to cough them out , no need to rescue


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 3, 2011)

How is Spade a villain again?  After this battle, the vongola will be stronger than ever.  This Light-looking mofo is just playing a shadow for the light to shine against.  *pours his drink out in sadness*  Julie was a bro, as well.


----------



## Danchou (Feb 3, 2011)

Spade did the dirty work which was needed for the Vongola to be at it's strongest.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 3, 2011)

He's a villain because it would have benefited him if the Vongola guardians were locked up instead of Shimon's guardians.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 3, 2011)

Julie's body got skewered.

Fine by me. 

Spade, greatest hero ever.


----------



## TRI05 (Feb 3, 2011)

even outside of the nba thread you are the smiley king.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 4, 2011)

Will Reborn ever have his own personal fight and go all out?


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Feb 4, 2011)

Kuya said:


> Will Reborn ever have his own personal fight and go all out?



Never gonna happen.


----------



## Cash (Feb 4, 2011)

Damn it


----------



## Baks (Feb 4, 2011)

Supreme Buu said:


> Yeah you summed it up pretty much, although I think Chrome needs to break free of Daemon and fight him herself. Which could probably be next arc..




That won't be next arc, it will happen in a few chapters imo.

The next arc imo most likely will be a Vindice arc, where they break everyone out of jail.  There is no way in hell Tsuna is gonna let Ryohei rot in prison.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 10, 2011)

Bets on how Yamamoto is going to hurt Mr. LOLOL IT WAS JUST AN ILLUSION?


----------



## Spike31589 (Feb 10, 2011)

chapter is out on MS and Yama proves he truly can never hate anyone


----------



## Punpun (Feb 10, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Bets on how Yamamoto is going to hurt Mr. LOLOL IT WAS JUST AN ILLUSION?



Remember his last fight against genshiki (?). It will be the same thing.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 10, 2011)

inb4 Yama runs into a wall again.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 10, 2011)

This is getting ridiculous 

Either Yamamoto must be the fucking pope or this is the shittiest writing ever


----------



## Zaru (Feb 10, 2011)

And nobody questions how he even got there


----------



## God Movement (Feb 10, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> This is getting ridiculous
> 
> Either Yamamoto must be the fucking pope or this is the shittiest writing ever



i'd go with the latter


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 10, 2011)

Too bad I saw that coming
and spare me the friendship speech 
Also Making Kaoru stabbing Daemon twice is really dumb writing


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 10, 2011)

Tsuna was going to let Kaoru die.

HELL YEAH


----------



## Spike31589 (Feb 10, 2011)

I guess Yama learned to run on water or became Nightcrawler cause i don't think byakuran is dumb enough to get caught and then help yama get to the island


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 10, 2011)

Speaking of Tsuna
I think he was busy peeing in his pants.
He didn't even move or budge

now Yamamoto is back, he'll be lame again


----------



## maxsteele77 (Feb 10, 2011)

I can't see how Yam getting there is any great mystery. Either Bykuran the Ninth (or someone from the Vongola family) or one of the familys in an alliance with them (Dino) would've given him a ride.

Or far more likely is that he just flew there himself. As if I recall correctly he could fly when he was in the future and im guessing he still can now.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 10, 2011)

Spike31589 said:


> I guess Yama learned to run on water or became Nightcrawler cause i don't think byakuran is dumb enough to get caught and then help yama get to the island



Even if Byakuran helped him get to the Island, aren't they out in the middle of the damn ocean? I mean, even if Yama went by himself and Bya justed healed him back to full, what kind of boat or plane did he get his hands on?


----------



## Velocity (Feb 10, 2011)

I like that... But already Amano has done what writers always do...

With the Mist and Desert Flames, Daemon is invincible. For a comparison, Aizen was invincible in Bleach because of illusions and Madara is invincible in Naruto because of intangibility. Daemon Spade has BOTH. But Daemon is going to take over Mukuro's body, giving up his intangibility for the Six Paths. Which, while strong and will certainly make him a more interesting antagonist, are not as foolproof or useful as intangibility.

Somewhat annoying, that is... Almost as annoying as *REBORN NOT DOING ANYTHING AGAIN*.


----------



## Xemnas (Feb 10, 2011)

Well, I can't say I didn't expect that loser to get Aizen'd, but it was nice to see anyway. 

EDIT: And what the hell was that, Chrome? You have an ability that's only worth shit if someone actually cares for your life?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2011)

I guess it's only fitting (not to mention predictable) that Yamamoto would be the one to save Kaoru.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 10, 2011)

Did I read Bleach by accident ?


----------



## Velocity (Feb 10, 2011)

Damnit, _puh-leeze_ tell me Byakuran and Daemon will be going head to head and that Byakuran helping Yamamoto is the first sign that he's not interested in having someone else take away the joy of destroying the Vongola.


----------



## Mozu (Feb 10, 2011)

Ya... Ya... Yamamotoooo 



Blinky said:


> Did I read Bleach by accident ?



If you mean Old Bleach, then yeah. 



Lyra said:


> Damnit, _puh-leeze_ tell me Byakuran and Daemon will be going head to head and that Byakuran helping Yamamoto is the first sign that he's not interested in having someone else take away the joy of destroying the Vongola.



It would be interesting if Byakuran is actually using illusion on the illusion master here. Byakuran could also consider Mukuro his 'prey'. They had the big run in in the future and present Byakuran probably has memories of the encounter. And like you said, Spade getting a hold of a good body wouldn't be good for his own plans. 

However, didn't Byakuran do something to Yuni in order to take control of her mind and she eventually broke free of it in the FA? Yamamoto being under his control here is more probable than anything else. His spreading his wings in the hospital could have been part of the ceremony.


----------



## Ender (Feb 10, 2011)

Yamamoto ftw


----------



## Blinky (Feb 10, 2011)

> If you mean Old Bleach, then yeah.



Yeah... I'm getting major Aizen in the winter war vibes from this guy. I wouldn't call that _old_


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 10, 2011)

Yamamoto appearing was cool but Daemon with two powers and all this shit...damn at least I hope Amano use this new Aizen wisely and troll him instead of all the other guys


----------



## dark_himura (Feb 10, 2011)

for the nth chapter tsuna just..err.. stood there. i was hoping he was the one who'll save kaorou but when yamamoto showed up seems kinda fitting


----------



## Mozu (Feb 10, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Yeah... I'm getting major Aizen in the winter war vibes from this guy. I wouldn't call that _old_



Aizen was using illusions far before the winter war started... Any character that uses illusions to switch an attack around is going to remind you of Aizen, sorry.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 10, 2011)

Tsuna was gonna let kaoru die cause of what he did to Yamamoto. That would've been coldblooded.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey Yamamotot, nice coat. 



Now that Yamamoto's here maybe we'll get a decent fight this arc.


Poor 30-year-old high schooler. Doesn't he know what happens when the ugly guy with the pompadour and fancy sword tries to fight the arcs main villain.


----------



## Spike31589 (Feb 11, 2011)

is it just me or are the vindice taking their sweet time dragging of adel to prison? i mean she lost 3 chapters ago and she is still there


----------



## Enigma (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah, I was like why the fuck are you still there?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 11, 2011)

What did Byakuran do to Yamamoto


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 11, 2011)

I guess we'll learn soon enough


----------



## Lupin (Feb 11, 2011)

I just _knew_ Yammato would appear the moment Kaoru said 'What what I done?'. He appeared like a fucking boss too 

I wish Chrome was less useless though. She's supposed to be a guardian, yet she gets owned in almost every arc.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 11, 2011)

Mozu said:


> Aizen was using illusions far before the winter war started... Any character that uses illusions to switch an attack around is going to remind you of Aizen, sorry.



It wasn't just the illusions it was the pumpous attitude along with it. 

I mean come on with the last chapter and the stab from behind cliffhanger that we _know_ is just going to end in his advantage. 

And yes Aizen was using illusions before that but it got ridiculous during the war with him constantly fucking people over. Which I can really see happening here.

But yeah I know how anal people are with obvious comparisons.


----------



## bURN (Feb 11, 2011)

that last page just amplified my belief that yamamoto is the best character in this manga


----------



## Kenju (Feb 11, 2011)

In that last panel, Did Gokudera look like he was about to cry or angry?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 11, 2011)

so much lol.

i think i speak for all of us when i say - 

we all saw this coming.



nothing short of a perfect prediction. yamamato gets healed from a character who should not even be able to enter their dimension anymore (if i read correctly) and gets their in a short space of time. 

lol.

yamamato is badass, but he is like your 'generic' kind of badass. such a character places no appeal to me. it would have been better had he stayed in critical condition, that way it could serve as a constant reminder to tsuna that those people were srs. hmmm, not really cool writing imo and its obvious that amano wants to feed her hungry fans.


----------



## Ender (Feb 11, 2011)

byakuran still exists in this timeline. he just cant do nething cause he doesn't have the mare rings.  and its not really a short space of time. we saw bya come a while back and there have been multiple fights since. and i think gokudera is regretting his decision not to help, he should've come to yamamoto's decision on his own.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 11, 2011)

Spade being afraid of Hibari.


----------



## Ender (Feb 11, 2011)

who ISNT afraid of Hibari?


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 11, 2011)

Kenju: Angry I guess...but probably he was really about to cry and probably he will complain the next chapter about Yamamoto being a fool for helping the one who hurt him so bad


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 11, 2011)

So...Spade...=== shinigami aizen


----------



## Rowel (Feb 18, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 326 Raw Scan out


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 18, 2011)

*will wait for scan* But, I just caught up on the last two chapters. Yamamoto's smile is always so welcoming. :3 I'm glad to see him back.


----------



## Pastelduck (Feb 18, 2011)

Rowel said:


> Katekyo Hitman Reborn 326 Raw Scan out




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah.  Nice VG and Cabio forma.  I especially like the dog and probably bird handles on the swords.  I can't wait to see him in action.


----------



## son_michael (Feb 19, 2011)

scan is up on manga stream


----------



## luffyg2 (Feb 19, 2011)

Danm this was such a nice chapter... You can never expect what's going to happen in katekyo which is why it's great... never though that primo saw through all that... then how the heck did the shimon perish I wonder...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2011)

Hmmh..so primo was aware of Spades plans and had something planned of his own. Now, I'm interested in knowing exactly how the battle turned out 

And Yamamoto's vongola gear looks pretty cool.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 19, 2011)

Finally this series is gettin interesting again


----------



## Xemnas (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay, I was beginning to wonder whether Amano forgot about Hyper Intuition altogether or something. Primo should be able to see through that kind of petty deceit like glass.


----------



## Mozu (Feb 19, 2011)

It's obvious Primo was no idiot. He set up this whole thing with Vindice after all, so he knew _something_. All those years letting the Cozart family suffer is going to take a damn good explanation, though. Bc right now I can't find a good reason to let that happen, even if it was all to bring Spade to justice _eventually_. 

But hell, what are friends for?


----------



## son_michael (Feb 19, 2011)

Primo is the old Tsuna, he doesn't want Deamon hurt or to throw him out of the family so he set up this vindice thing for the future Shimon who Primo knew would get screwed over by Deamon


----------



## Velocity (Feb 19, 2011)

So it looks like there's a definite possibility that Cozart during that battle didn't die after all... Daemon had no idea that Giotto had sent those guys as reinforcements, so unless he went to check the corpse himself he'd never know Cozart actually survived.

Oh well... Daemon is screwed.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 19, 2011)

oh i was shocked for once.
great play Amano


----------



## Soulme (Feb 19, 2011)

i think daemon will also be surprised by this memory.... 

i think he trully believed that he had killed cozart


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 19, 2011)

Who's Yamamoto's old acquaintance, Byakuran? Nice reveal btw great chapter


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 19, 2011)

I always like the way the colors appear on the colored chapter covers. :3


----------



## Enigma (Feb 19, 2011)

So doesn't this mean that Enma will see that it wasn't Primo's fault?


----------



## Cash (Feb 19, 2011)

They all see the flashbacks.


----------



## son_michael (Feb 19, 2011)

Enigma said:


> So doesn't this mean that Enma will see that it wasn't Primo's fault?



he'll just be like

" ITS A LIE!!! GRRRRR!!"madmad


----------



## Spike31589 (Feb 19, 2011)

Yama's vg is interesting it appears his kojiro sword is missing a couple of pieces also i'm kind of bummed we don't get to see karou's flame i was actually excited to find that out. also props for the plot twist that makes three good ones this arc


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 19, 2011)

Thats 3?

List them for me


----------



## Soulme (Feb 19, 2011)

i think daemon will manipulate enma's memories somehow... so he can't remember all these flashbacks

i also think that this is the reason that so many shimon members lost..... so they won't be able to influence enma in any way by knowing the truth


----------



## Velocity (Feb 19, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Thats 3?
> 
> List them for me



#1 - That Daemon Spade is behind everything.
#2 - That Cozart might not've died after all.
#3 - That Reborn yet again isn't just owning everyone.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Feb 19, 2011)

Love Yamamoto's Vongola gear looks like Zoro's and Musashi's


----------



## Ender (Feb 19, 2011)

well enma's still pissed about his family so  tsuna or his dad need to prove to him thaty either they didn't kill them or that they're still alive


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 19, 2011)

Enma is going to rage/deny everything and then get a super power-up before Tsuna or the flashbacks convince him otherwise.


----------



## gambrick (Feb 19, 2011)

Guys, it is still possible that Cozart died during that battle. Remember that Daemon forced the primo into retirement. The Shimon family and Primo's guardians all probably died during that battle. That last pages gives me the impression of a last stand.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 20, 2011)

The first rain guardian looks so out of place there 

Meanwhile, Enma looked like he was sleeping. That's why he'll probably deny everything  And what the hell is keeping Adelheid still there? Kaoru was already taken away lol.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 20, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> And what the hell is keeping Adelheid still there? Kaoru was already taken away lol.



The Vindice are failing to find a prison uniform for her boobs size


----------



## Mastic (Feb 20, 2011)

Yamamoto is a pimp. 

That is all.


----------



## Taofizzle (Feb 20, 2011)

I forgot how deamon spede betrayed primo again? did he kill primo?


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 20, 2011)

We were fools anway
if First Shimons is dead and wiped out,Enma wouldnt have existed in the first place
so he was suppose to survive that since chapter 1 of these arc.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 21, 2011)

Talk about twist. 

It was a good one at that.

Still find Takeshi's appearance fishy though. And why is Adelheid still there?  Didn't she get beat like 2-3 chapters ago?  But they would rather take away Kaoru when he didn't even state his pride, wowlol.

I gotta admit, good chapter.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 21, 2011)

foreign said:


> Talk about twist.
> 
> It was a good one at that.
> 
> ...


She's a woman so perhaps she gets sent to a different prison?


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 21, 2011)

Gunners said:


> She's a woman so perhaps she gets sent to a different prison?


He's not pretty so get him off our manga pages is more like it.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm really enjoying this manga atm.

I'm just at chapter 123 now though


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 23, 2011)

The spoiler pics thinks the next chapter is a epic one


----------



## Ceresz (Feb 24, 2011)

A great manga that had a slow start.

Can't wait for the next chapter. I'm also a little curious as to why Adelheid is still around. Oh well, I guess we'll get our answer soon enough.


----------



## Soulme (Feb 24, 2011)

why don't we try to get this manga nominated for manga of the month?

it's been really awsome these last few chapters


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 24, 2011)

Soulme said:


> why don't we try to get this manga nominated for manga of the month?
> 
> it's been really awsome these last few chapters



I don't know which series you mean, but you're clearly in the wrong section.


----------



## Ceresz (Feb 24, 2011)

Soulme said:


> why don't we try to get this manga nominated for manga of the month?
> 
> it's been really awsome these last few chapters


I agree. This ark is really starting to become interesting.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 24, 2011)

Dude, the name of the attack is lightning. Raihou means lightning.

Woo! We get rid of Booby McBreast AND we get to see a real fight begin? AWESOME!


----------



## Vault (Feb 24, 2011)

Badass and serious Yamamoto  Never thought i would see such a combo.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 24, 2011)

Tsuna look like a yaoi uke this arc' Friendship speech' 'Oh No' 'sorry' lets rescue them'

Yamamoto for  a second i thought he was gunna say hes Cozard 
I dont think Spade has anything more up to his sleeve if he got out smart by Primo


----------



## Ender (Feb 24, 2011)

hell yesss SERIOUS YAMAMOTO RULES


----------



## Spike31589 (Feb 24, 2011)

yama has a kill face, spade's losing multiple body parts next chapter, consider me waiting to see Yama go full gar in about a week


----------



## Enigma (Feb 24, 2011)

Yamamoto going hard.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 24, 2011)

Spade is about to get trolled 

Yamamoto is creating new forms of the Shigure without even training , Amano knows that all she need is a bishie performing flashy moves with shiny  weapons and the cake is done.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm glad I caught up to this now.
Dat Yamamoto


----------



## luffyg2 (Feb 24, 2011)

GREAT chapter... now i really want to know what really happend and if did shimon died in the end or not...
About Yamamoto it's great to see him in action i which he would win but i doubt he will... those who attack first and with all they got often loose in these type of manga


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2011)

Very impressive moves from Yamamoto, although you can't help but feel that Daemon has quite a few more tricks up his sleeve.


----------



## son_michael (Feb 24, 2011)

next chapter will be yamamoto ownage then daemon will run away with chrome


----------



## T7 Bateman (Feb 24, 2011)

Yamamotopek. Glad breasts finally got taken to jail


----------



## Mozu (Feb 24, 2011)

Amano is really milking the samurai otaku's boners right now... 

But I'm not complaining. It suits Yamamoto. 

I agree that Spade has some more tricks up his sleeve. If he's half the coward I think he is, he'll try to make a run for it if Yamamoto gets a good hit in. The best way for this to end would be to have Enma get some justice by ending him imo, but it doesn't look like that will happen since Adel said the FB didn't even reach him (how convenient).


----------



## Danchou (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't get how people like these chapters.

There are cliches all over the place.


----------



## Sito (Feb 24, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Very impressive moves from Yamamoto, although you can't help but feel that Daemon has quite a few more tricks up his sleeve.



Obviously he'll have some tricks but i could still honestly see Yamamoto taking this without me getting trolled.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 25, 2011)

How did I know that shit with Enma was going to happen


----------



## Sito (Feb 25, 2011)

Lol that he wouldn't be able to see the vision?  that was really bad writing.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks like Yamamoto's gonna try and give us an actual decent fight this arc.

Invisible walls aside, Shigure Soen Ryu has been consistently entertaining.


----------



## son_michael (Feb 25, 2011)

Sito said:


> Lol that he wouldn't be able to see the vision?  that was really bad writing.



I thought he did see it but he just wont believe its true because of all the hatred he has


----------



## Ceresz (Feb 25, 2011)

Finally Adelheid got taken away, and Yamamoto is getting serious. That is pretty badass. I doubt he will actually win though, but I'm sure he'll put up a good fight.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 25, 2011)

Ohh man, not surprised at all at Enma not even reacting to that revelation


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 26, 2011)

Reisorr said:


> Is this ever going to get serious or its like a sitcom but in manga ? ~_~



It gets serious after chapter 61 and it becomes a very nice reading, unfortunately the quality of the storyline will drastically start to drop around chapter 230, now we are at chapter 327 and it's one of the worst shounens out here.


----------



## Reisorr (Feb 26, 2011)

Bubi said:


> It gets serious after chapter 61 and it becomes a very nice reading, unfortunately the quality of the storyline will drastically start to drop around chapter 230, now we are at chapter 327 and it's one of the worst shounens out here.




Aight, I'll read another 20 chapters then.

But, how exactly does it drop ? retcons ? plotholes ? unreasonable powerups ?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 26, 2011)

^ plotholes,storyline going nowhere, unreasonable powerups, no growth of the main characters, dull villains with silly aims, fillerous arcs, unstable pacing, disappearance of the comedy and bishie, bishie everywhere


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 26, 2011)

I wonder if Yama succeeds


----------



## Gunners (Feb 26, 2011)

Bubi said:


> ^ plotholes,storyline going nowhere, unreasonable powerups, no growth of the main characters, dull villains with silly aims, fillerous arcs, unstable pacing, disappearance of the comedy and bishie, bishie everywhere



I'd say Byakuran had good aims. The series dropped for me as it doesn't seem to have its own spine, it's like the support for it is a bunch of clich?s from other manga series.


----------



## Cash (Feb 26, 2011)

Yamamoto  was awesome


----------



## Ragnarsson (Feb 26, 2011)

These last chapters have been very entertaining (Yamamoto :33), but Amano keeps relying too heavily on Deus ex machina to get out of trouble. Suddenly Enma can't see "the truth", well, how convenient!


----------



## Ender (Feb 26, 2011)

like i said before. its not just about the past anymore for enma. daimon told enma that his whole family was murdered by tsuna's dad


----------



## Ragnarsson (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm not saying that we were left without an explanation. It's just that everything feels too forced and contrived. "Oh no, now he's so depressed and angry that the past memories no longer reach him, please save him!". I'm all for suspension of disbelief, but Amano takes it a little bit too far, sometimes. The biggest example is the ending of the previous arc, which even resorted to the "it's something humans can't understand"/"it's maaagic" card.


----------



## Sito (Feb 26, 2011)

son_michael said:


> I thought he did see it but he just wont believe its true because of all the hatred he has



Okay he could see it but still badwrtiing...

"That boy...Enmas heart...is now broken beyond the point of reach. The past of Cozart and his companion won't even reach him."


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 26, 2011)

seriously I Thought Tsuna was gunna snap.
but Enma suddenly 'cant be saved etc etc'

i was like force to believe in something i dont belive in.
And Wth, Chrome is been forgotten all of a sudden.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 26, 2011)

I will kind of repeat myself but we already know how it will end..


*Spoiler*: __ 



In a Wall.


----------



## Sito (Feb 26, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> seriously I Thought Tsuna was gunna snap.
> but Enma suddenly 'cant be saved etc etc'
> 
> i was like force to believe in something i dont belive in.
> And Wth, Chrome is been forgotten all of a sudden.



Who's chrome?

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

:ho


----------



## Ender (Feb 27, 2011)

sry but if u found out ur entire family, including ur little sister, was just murdered by some u considered ur enemy, would u give a crap about some past memories??  yea, they make the ppl u thought were ur enemies into allies but still. the dude is still a teen and with that kinda heavy news dropping on u, everything else becomes irrelevant. He doesn't know that the glasses dude is Daimon yet, so he doesn't know he's being played. Imagine Tsuna getting news that his mom, dad, and the kids (maybe even including lambo) and the girls were murdered. u think he'd care about the past memories?


----------



## Reisorr (Feb 27, 2011)

Chapter 145 atm. Started reading this manga on friday. I feel tired but it suddenly got so interesting.


Question though : Are these losers ever going to mature and embrace the mafia( Beside Gokudera ) or keep living in denial ?


----------



## Ragnarsson (Feb 27, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> sry but if u found out ur entire family, including ur little sister, was just murdered by some u considered ur enemy, would u give a crap about some past memories??  yea, they make the ppl u thought were ur enemies into allies but still. the dude is still a teen and with that kinda heavy news dropping on u, everything else becomes irrelevant. He doesn't know that the glasses dude is Daimon yet, so he doesn't know he's being played. Imagine Tsuna getting news that his mom, dad, and the kids (maybe even including lambo) and the girls were murdered. u think he'd care about the past memories?



It's not about "caring". It would actually be much better and more believable if he just didn't "care" about what he saw!  Instead, the memories suddenly and magically can no longer "reach him". That's a bit different but much harder to believe.

I'm not saying this is an invalid excuse. It's just that Amano relies too heavily on "magic"/"realities we can't understand" to get rid of trouble, and sometimes it gets tiring. At the end of the day, I still have a blast with Hitman Reborn, and that's all that really matters.


----------



## Ender (Feb 27, 2011)

no i think u misunderstand  thats exactly what shes saying...Did Soi Fon try to land a second hit or not? u can see that enma's getting the memories  but he doesnt give a crap  thats what adel means  hes too consumed by hatred that no amount of memories will change his mind about the vongola  i think u took the "cant reach him" part too literally


----------



## Ragnarsson (Feb 27, 2011)

Now that I re-read it, you're right. I truly hadn't noticed Enma in that page. My bad. =p


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 27, 2011)

People only LIKE Enma because they think hes like Tsuna.
I dont get How Yamamoto was impressive LOL '12th Technique?' Already 
13 14 15.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 27, 2011)

Reisorr said:


> Question though : Are these losers ever going to mature and embrace the mafia( Beside Gokudera ) or keep living in denial ?



The short answer is no.

Tsuna still hasn't till this day, embraced the fact that he is the Boss of the most prominent Mafia Family in the manga.


----------



## Ender (Feb 27, 2011)

im hoping this arc will change that. its not like he can just turn back and pretend everythings normal now. and even yamamoto's getting into it. chrome has too and hibari's getting there slowly


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 27, 2011)

Reisorr said:


> Question though : Are these losers ever going to mature and embrace the mafia( Beside Gokudera ) or keep living in denial ?



Yamamoto has known from a very early point what was going on but has just been playing dumb. I am sure he has embraced the life but likes to keep an aloof attitude.


----------



## Sito (Feb 27, 2011)

@Ender - to consumed by hatred to know that the Vongola are clean? 

I thought after seeing that last chapter i was going to be hooked again.......


----------



## Ender (Feb 27, 2011)

oi oi  everyone seems to be forgetting that enma was told his family is dead (murdered) ...its not about the past anymore


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 27, 2011)

my penpal in japan is metting with Tsuna,Gokudera,Flan in Handshake meeting 
only good things happens in japan


----------



## Reisorr (Feb 28, 2011)

Chapter 238 now. 

Villains giving 10 days for the good guys to train again and will end up losing.

HOW ORIGINAL, LOL.


----------



## Sito (Feb 28, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> oi oi  everyone seems to be forgetting that enma was told his family is dead (murdered) ...its not about the past anymore



And the vongola killed them?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 1, 2011)

Reisorr said:


> Chapter 238 now.
> 
> Villains giving 10 days for the good guys to train again and will end up losing.
> 
> HOW ORIGINAL, LOL.



Ouch, this sounds like The Choice arc, keep reading the worst is yet to come .


----------



## Ender (Mar 1, 2011)

Sito said:


> And the vongola killed them?



yea. daimon told enma that it was done by tsuna's dad's team, the outside committee or w/e.


----------



## Sito (Mar 1, 2011)

Daimon lied then


----------



## Ender (Mar 1, 2011)

prolly  but enma doesn't know about daimon yet  he doesnt know that the glasses dude was daimon


----------



## Soulme (Mar 2, 2011)

ok i'll give you some of my theories regarding the ultimate fate of shimon cozart:

1. because vindice said this is the second time shimon and vongola fight, i think that there trully was a fight between the two in the past. i think cozart wanted giotto to punish daemon for the betrayel, but giotto refuzed.  and becauze cozart couldn't avenge his fellow comrades that had died in the battle planned by daemon, the two fight rezulting in vongola SIN. i think cozart was then held in vindice.

2. the second theory is more "out of the box". maybe cozart and some of his original guardians became vindice. vindice is said to have been once human. i think that cozart was forced to become a vindice member as punishment for something (again resulting in vongola SIN), or he ofered himself to forever watch over the mafia world, too keep the law but MOST of all, ensure that vongola and shimon sjould they ever fight again, learn the truth about the past


----------



## emROARS (Mar 2, 2011)

i'm just thinking of how Mukuro will react when they find out daemon has being using Chrome like he has. 

Ass will be kicked


----------



## Spike31589 (Mar 3, 2011)

out on ms and a little bit of a let down chapter after the gar that happened last week


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 3, 2011)

New chapter is out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



zombie enma awaits.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 3, 2011)

decent chapter.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 3, 2011)

WTH Amano, Zombie Enma, Are you serious? Are you really serious? ARE YOU REALLY FUCKING SERIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## Soulme (Mar 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Decent chapter

and as you can see on the last page, there are some sort of "wires" coming out of the ring on enma's hand.

i think this is a either a side-efect of using SIN on the rings (and maybe vongola will encounter a similar problem), or it's just the earth flames are not actually safe to use (that's why noone else uses them).


----------



## Velocity (Mar 3, 2011)

That was pretty cool, but the power inflation is worrying me... If we take into account the difference in power between Byakuran, the Vongola with their old powers, the Shimon and the Vongola with their new powers... It all basically means Daemon is over fifty times stronger than Byakuran.

It all just goes to show, really, how much stronger the original Vongola Guardians were compared to the current generation.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 3, 2011)

Well, the current generation has been constantly drawing on the powers of the first generation so it was pretty much granted that there was a huge gap in powers between them. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I got some pretty good vibes from this chapter, when Tsuna got his resolution back (and the epic Primo expression ) I was half expecting Natsu to change into a fully fledged lion. 

I'm a little bit disappointed with the Zombie Enma thing, but in a way its better than him repeating "YOU KILLED MAH FADAH!" on and on during the last fight. So either way it would have been the same.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 3, 2011)

Hibari just don't give a shit. Owning bitches then taking naps like it was nothing. Love it


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 3, 2011)

so does enma want to kill tsuna because tsuna's father killed his family? or is there any other reason i forgot (because he knows the truth about giotto + cozart and that it was all daemon's doing etc)



emROARS said:


> i'm just thinking of how Mukuro will react when they find out daemon has being using Chrome like he has.
> 
> Ass will be kicked



i can't waiiittt *__*

i wish he could access the island thing they're on though


----------



## Ender (Mar 3, 2011)

^thats the only reason. he doesnt care about the past anymore and he doesnt know that daemons been playing him


----------



## Enigma (Mar 3, 2011)

Goddamn Enma


----------



## luffyg2 (Mar 3, 2011)

Was quite a good chapter.. yamamoto didn't loose nor won so everybody is satisfied.. I would really like to see deamon spades at full power.. would be cool... that last shot of enma was so weird.. he's becoming some kind of monster


----------



## TRI05 (Mar 3, 2011)

this was hands down the best chapter of reborn ive ever read..

wow...


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh my, the last page !

Enma looked totally like Nagato, i see.. now i get the hint about the strange shape of his eyes .


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 3, 2011)

Chapter was pretty good. Enma though...looks like he has nothing but insanity and the shimon ring left.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 3, 2011)

Utopia Realm said:


> Chapter was pretty good. Enma though...looks like he has nothing but insanity and the shimon ring left.



Poor kid, he was forced by Spade on the chair to see perpetually the two seasons of K-On


----------



## Velocity (Mar 3, 2011)

Bubi said:


> Poor kid, he was forced by Spade on the chair to see perpetually the two seasons of K-On



You might be onto something there (Daemon doing this, not him watching K-On ).


----------



## Mozu (Mar 3, 2011)

Hibari taking a nap, priceless. But he's probably listening in, of course. 

I want to know what the hell Enma is wired in to. Creepy. And what the hell is up with his hands? They look like a werewolves. He literally looks like he's turning into a monster. Maybe it's a power of the Shimon rings to merge with your beast/animal or something.

Yamamoto talking about Byakuran being 'refreshing' and assuming he was a good guy bc of it was a good laugh, too. It would be nice to think Byakuran was 'purified' somehow since it would be less repetitive having to fight him again, but I actually liked his impish evil side.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 3, 2011)

did anybody else think of this during the chapter?


----------



## Achilles (Mar 4, 2011)

^ Beat me to it.


----------



## Sito (Mar 4, 2011)

Decent chapter was decent, but i hate how Hibari is now. Amano portrays him like a weebo now.


----------



## Mozu (Mar 4, 2011)

He's missing some of his menace from his initial portrayal. But becoming part of a 'family' can do that to a character. I'm not sure why you'd call him a weebo though.


----------



## Reisorr (Mar 4, 2011)

Reached chapter 300 or smth, maybe 299. Rofl @ this again. IM STRONGER THAN U SEE MAH POWWER?

Dont worry im not going to kill you yet, get stronger and beat me later.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 4, 2011)

The way power levels jump in this series is retarded. There's new abilities every 5 seconds. In the Future Arc alone Tsuna went from being unable to destroy a building to being able to destroy several skyscrapers. lol.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 4, 2011)

I am 10% now than my orginal powers
i am 100% now but you only at 30%
i expected Tsuna will destroy a planet next


----------



## Velocity (Mar 4, 2011)

Even though I was complaining about the power inflation yesterday, I've come to realise that it's all very much on purpose... After all, the current Vongola cannot surpass the original unless they become stronger than them. Which means, between now and the final clash against Daemon, Tsuna is going to have to become ten times stronger than he is now. In a way, the Shimon are like a stepping stone - they exist to reinforce the incredible difference in strength between the first and current generation of Vongola.

Which is kind of hilarious when you consider that the most wanted fight of all time is Giotto versus Tsuna.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 4, 2011)

But how strong are the originals? It feels like the author is just inflating it recklessly then at the end of it all will just asspull about how strong the originals were. It's still stupid.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 4, 2011)

God Movement said:


> But how strong are the originals? It feels like the author is just inflating it recklessly then at the end of it all will just asspull about how strong the originals were. It's still stupid.



Probably pretty strong. The first did things to limit the power of the future generation so their power wouldn't be abused. On top of that he was an adult who more than likely reached his prime.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 4, 2011)

It's useless to talk about power levels after the Future Arc.. in fact it's useless to talk rationally about the storyline at all .


----------



## Adagio (Mar 4, 2011)

Bubi said:


> It's useless to talk about power levels after the Future Arc.. in fact it's useless to talk rationally about the storyline at all .



This. At differing times the power levels of the First and Tenth generation will fluctuate for the benefit of the plot.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 4, 2011)

Adagio said:


> This. At differing times the power levels of the First and Tenth generation will fluctuate for the benefit of the plot.



But it's hard to say that doing this will "benefit" the quality of the plot, i've never seen power levels hyped and dehyped continuosly like this, it's so messed up.


----------



## Sassy (Mar 4, 2011)

At the end of 328 I was like "HOLY SHIT!" 
With my face looking like this
Can't wait to see the fight. 
Love Tsuna and Enma both but who will come out the winner?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 4, 2011)

NinjaSassy212 said:


> At the end of 328 I was like "HOLY SHIT!"
> With my face looking like this
> Can't wait to see the fight.
> Love Tsuna and Enma both but who will come out the winner?



Tsuna obviously. Does he ever lose?


----------



## Sito (Mar 4, 2011)

Mozu said:


> He's missing some of his menace from his initial portrayal. But becoming part of a 'family' can do that to a character. I'm not sure why you'd call him a weebo though.



Okay maybe not a weebo but you get what I mean.


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 5, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Tsuna obviously. Does he ever lose?



he can't lose having hibari around


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 5, 2011)

Kuya said:


> did anybody else think of this during the chapter?


I got to that page, and that's the first thing I thought about. [noparse][/noparse]

--

Hibari sleeping is awesome.


----------



## Pastelduck (Mar 10, 2011)

Major Spoilers for Chapter 329:




*Spoiler*: __ 



Deamon vs Mukuro: Could be the best match up!!


----------



## dark_himura (Mar 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mukuro is baaaa-aack~~


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 11, 2011)

Mufufufufuffu

Pineapples will roll.


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 11, 2011)

this is going to be hot


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 11, 2011)

I like this fight,But still hope the arc can do better nearing end,


----------



## Motochika (Mar 11, 2011)

This chapter was good. Can't wait for the upcoming battles.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 11, 2011)

This is one of the worst arc i've ever read anywhere, it's all forced with random power ups, dehypes and extemporizations. 

There is no way that an hyped up like Daemon Spade has to use the help of the fodder Shimon ring in order to beat the illusion of a 16 years old Mukuro. 
And Enma has transformed into a pathetic, weak willed, dribbling puppet in the blink of an eye.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 11, 2011)

things don't look good for Mukuro.....unless the vongola gear that Chrome got comes into play


----------



## Velocity (Mar 11, 2011)

This is awesome! Mukuro versus Daemon! 

Obviously Daemon is going to win, it's necessary for him to become an even greater antagonist after all. With the Desert and Mist Flames, plus the Six Paths, he'll be incredibly strong. Which is probably why Byakuran saved Yamamoto, since he knows Daemon was the greatest obstacle his future self faced and he doesn't have the Mare Ring this time.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 11, 2011)

I bet were going to see 2 fights at once, Tsuna vs Enma and Daemon vs Mukuro, Mukuro will win thanks to Chrome's vongola gear


----------



## Velocity (Mar 11, 2011)

son_michael said:


> I bet were going to see 2 fights at once, Tsuna vs Enma and Daemon vs Mukuro, Mukuro will win thanks to Chrome's vongola gear



Nah, Mukuro _must_ lose. That opens up the next plot point, where Daemukuro breaks out of Vendicare and gathers a small army of super dangerous criminals. This'll happen mere moments after Tsuna beats Enma and helps him overcome the weakness in his heart, which then allows the Shimon (who legged it out of Vendicare in the chaos) to team up with the Vongola.


----------



## Mozu (Mar 11, 2011)

I have this feeling that Tsuna can't win against Enma as he is. It's a Sky vs Earth kind of thing, but if you think about things literally as well as metaphorically, as Amano has done with the elements, then the Sea is usually what calms a roaring volcano. All the sky does is feed the flame etc. So, if there's any weight to that, then Tsuna could possibly be needing the help of someone with a Mare ring, ie Byakuran. 

I could be totally wrong, of course, but why introduce him in this arc just to heal Yamato? 

What Spade said about the Shimon/earth rings taking advantage of weak hearts though, I guess we're supposed to assume that these rings are corrupted somehow? Once again we get back to the mystery of the origin of the Rings, why they were created, etc. 

The Mukuro vs Spade battle is gonna be good. :33 I don't have any hopes for the pacing, though. lol This is going to take quite a few chapters to hash out. (Longer in the event that the SJ schedule is affected by today's earthquake.)


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 11, 2011)

Bubi said:


> This is one of the worst arc i've ever read anywhere, it's all forced with random power ups, dehypes and extemporizations.
> 
> There is no way that an hyped up like Daemon Spade has to use the help of the fodder Shimon ring in order to beat the illusion of a 16 years old Mukuro.
> And Enma has transformed into a pathetic, weak willed, dribbling puppet in the blink of an eye.



Daemon Spade's power has dwindled to a low percentage. The Shimon Ring is what he needed to boost his power. After all, Mukuro has a new power up to help him out in the battle. I can actually see him still beating Daemon. Although Daemon seems sure he can beat him, we still don't know just how much more powerful he's gotten with the help of the Shimon ring. It hasn't been said whether he's at his full power or not.


----------



## Soulme (Mar 12, 2011)

maybe SIN and PENALTY have something to do with the apparent corruption of the shimon rings. but i can't see how this can all be explained with only two more keys (flashbacks) remaining, considering the flashbacks were all pretty short.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 17, 2011)

"Blast away a Cero Oscuras"

This chapter seemed very short to me for some reason. Looking forward to next week though...in colour too!
EDIT: No jump next week so looking forward to the week after!


----------



## Zaru (Mar 17, 2011)

Lmao at Reborn's statements.

As much gravity as a star? Black holes? 
Those things aren't even scratching the surrounding area 
Even if it's directed at tsuna only, that would mean he can escape a star-level gravity mass from few meters away which is ridiculous

But oh well


----------



## Guiness (Mar 17, 2011)

After the next chapter of KHR, there will be no more doubt as to who can win out of Tsuna and Enma.

Really, KHR is ridiculous with its powers and its scaling capabilities.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 17, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Lmao at Reborn's statements.
> 
> As much gravity as a star? Black holes?
> Those things aren't even scratching the surrounding area
> ...



You just know KHR wankers will be all over this in a few days (maybe hours). I mean, wouldn't real black holes that numerous cause more effect than just swirling in the air like that?


----------



## Guiness (Mar 17, 2011)

Utopia Realm said:


> You just know KHR wankers will be all over this in a few days (maybe hours). I mean, wouldn't real black holes that numerous cause more effect than just swirling in the air like that?



Luffy no longer has anymore hope against Tsuna. Fellow OPtards will raging.

Can't wait to see it


----------



## Velocity (Mar 17, 2011)

Geeze, you guys are hilarious. This is a manga about rings that grant magical powers, where fire can somehow be both mist and lightning, with time travelers and baby hitmen - and you're complaining that some black holes essentially made of fire have an extremely localised effect? 

Tsuna's X-Burner can officially exert enough power to push away from a black hole. End of story.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 17, 2011)

But no known thing can escape from Black Holes, let alone 8 mini ones.

Talk about an amazing power.


----------



## Mozu (Mar 17, 2011)

"I'm different from before!" Yeah yeah, prove it chibi. 

Hibari stepping back--what was the point of interrupting in the beginning?  Enma has white hair now... oh. I don't understand why he has the power of Stars when he has an Earth element. Someone needs to tell Amano the difference between a planet and a star at the least... 

Lambo wants to play  I love him. 

Looking forward to the colorpage.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Mar 17, 2011)

Mozu said:


> Someone needs to tell Amano the difference between a planet and a star at the least...


It could be a translation issue since the word for "star" and "planet" is the same in Japanese.


----------



## Mozu (Mar 17, 2011)

^

I'm talking about the fact that planets do not become black holes. Therefore, Enma shouldn't have the power of 'black hole' since his element is Earth. Gravity is fine, but blackholes, no.

And I would need to see what kanji was used in the raw to argue about the translation.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Mar 18, 2011)

So im guessing physics wasn't a mandatory science class when the author went to high school


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 18, 2011)

Revenge; strange eyes; black holes; deformed body on a chair : Enma is totally a retarded copy of  Nagato


----------



## Ender (Mar 18, 2011)

how is black holes = nagato?  and nagato wasnt really revenge, more like twisted ideology


----------



## mali (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, Daemon did a good job of fucking up Enma lol


----------



## Ender (Mar 18, 2011)

well the shimon ring helped


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 18, 2011)

^ When Nagato created a mini planet using gravity, there were the basis to create a black hole too.

Yeah maybe Enma is more out of his mind than Nagato, but still the analogies are evident imo 

And Tsuna has just succeeded in sounding more gayish than Naruto.


----------



## Ender (Mar 18, 2011)

true nuff  but nagato never created black holes themselves XD


----------



## Mozu (Mar 18, 2011)

Nobody is copying the farce known as Nagato. Enma isn't cognizant enough for talk no jutsu. He's a monster right now.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 19, 2011)

Not even in Houshin Engi when the Old Long headed dude applied 10,000 x gravity on Bunchuu did a black hole appear and he was using tons of effort.

KHR powerscaling capabilities are just.. meh and hax. And when Tsuna breaks out of it, shitstorms will occur lol.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 19, 2011)

Remember when this manga use to be about the mafia? Neither do I


----------



## Guiness (Mar 19, 2011)

Good point. I totally forgot for the last 2 weeks that Tsuna was a mafioso.
Wait, dude your avatar.. Air Gear anime started back?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 22, 2011)

Is this Mafia anymore? wheres guns and stuffs.
AA stop forcing these on us.it is too much,I am losing love for KHR


----------



## Chrno (Mar 30, 2011)

Pretty sure this series stopped being about mafia stuff when time travel was introduced and then alternate realities combined with aspects of Avatar air bender.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 31, 2011)

this Hichigo was at the top of his flux.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh man enma going back to normal was lame. looking forward to XX burner next week though


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Love how easily Tsuna reached Enma. Hardly any effort to do it.

Tsuna's new attack hopefully packs a good enough punch.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 31, 2011)

Adelheid ' No one can reach him now'

1 Chapter 'punch' 



but XX should make up for it

GET THIS ARC OVER WITH. or the mnga itself probaly..


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow that was gayer than I thought it would be


----------



## Vault (Mar 31, 2011)

Lool im underwhelmed


----------



## Mozu (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, that was easy 

And all that "I'm lonely" crap was... I guess Tsuna can read people's thoughts bc of his HI... And I guess Enma got over Tsuna's father allegedly killed his family since Cozart wasn't actually betrayed...

The writing and dialogue in this chapter was especially corny and bad. I'd blame the translation, but I have a feeling that's not it. 

"Did you know two hands make stronger X-burner?" Kenpachi's lesson from Bleach just got recycled


----------



## Motochika (Mar 31, 2011)

Underwhelming but I look forward to this new X burner.


----------



## Vault (Mar 31, 2011)

Two hands are better than one


----------



## Wrath (Mar 31, 2011)

It's a black hole! Solution: MOOOOOORRREEEE POOOOOOWWWEEEERRRRR!!!!!

Sigh.


----------



## Spike31589 (Mar 31, 2011)

I swear to god if Tsuna's power actually reads over 9000 i will crap my pants laughing


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 31, 2011)

Blackholes are so power, light can't escape them.

The solution is obviously to shoot more fire at it.


----------



## Mozu (Mar 31, 2011)

Treasure Planet taught me stars can turn into blackholes and then create a supernova. Amanoworld is probably the same. 

Not sure how that's suppose to save Enma though


----------



## Enigma (Mar 31, 2011)

What the fuck. Not even a fight to get Enma back to his senses? Lame.

New X Burner seems cool though.


----------



## dark_himura (Apr 1, 2011)

enma forgot tsuna's dad "supposedly" killed his family. haha


----------



## Guiness (Apr 1, 2011)

Hmmmm.

XX Burner can destroy a blackhole? 

Hmmmm.

Should we just replace Bleach with KHR in the HST now?  I mean the powers in this manga are ridiculous and of course its fiction so I have no right to talk about logic but come on, one can't destroy a blackhole with sheer power, not as far as I know. Has there been any real life instance of such an occurence?


----------



## Enigma (Apr 1, 2011)

It's not a real black hole though.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 1, 2011)

I used to love KHR, but it's getting lamer and lamer. 2 hands? What the fuck?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 1, 2011)

Two handed fire VS Naruto's Book?

Which one is more lame?


----------



## Eternity (Apr 1, 2011)

I liked this chapter. =3


----------



## Francesco. (Apr 1, 2011)

The last chapter is pretty good =D


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 1, 2011)

Enma snapped out of it pretty quick.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 1, 2011)

Kiryuu said:


> Enma snapped out of it pretty quick.



Anything longer would be way too much of a qliche.


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 1, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Anything longer would be way too much of a qliche.



Guess Tsuna just reaches out & touches people like that.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 1, 2011)

Kiryuu said:


> Guess Tsuna just reaches out & touches people like that.




Yeah lol


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 1, 2011)

Kiryuu said:


> Guess Tsuna just reaches out & touches people like that.



He's touching him alright


----------



## Eternity (Apr 1, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> He's touching him alright



hohoho :ho


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 1, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Yeah lol



the force is strong w/ that one.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 1, 2011)

Kiryuu said:


> the force is strong w/ that one.



You know it.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 1, 2011)

Vault said:


> Two hands are better than one





Kuya said:


> I used to love KHR, but it's getting lamer and lamer. 2 hands? What the fuck?





omg laser pew pew! said:


> Two handed fire VS Naruto's Book?
> 
> Which one is more lame?



Wait, is he shooting two X-Burners? Meaning one from each hand? If so, then how the hell is that anywhere near as retarded as Kendo? His problem before was having to balance by shooting a Soft Flame backwards and a Hard Flame forwards. Now the softer flames are emitted from the side of his elbows so he can fire *TWO* Hard Flames forward. Of course this is all under the assumption that he's firing one from each hand, in which case the 2 Handed X-Burner isn't really that stupid at all. It would essentially make his X-Burner which was previously one handed, twice as powerful. Two multi skyscraper X-Burners from each hand is beastly. It's like saying it's stupid for Luffy to use his Twin Jet Pistol technique when it'd prove much more effective than just a Jet Pistol.

The whole Black Hole fiesta on the other hand, is.


----------



## Adagio (Apr 1, 2011)

The X-Burner upgrade was the next logical step really, I don't see why people are complaining. 
Also lol @ Magnetism. 

I wonder what will happen next and who will take part in the final battle


----------



## Danchou (Apr 1, 2011)

This manga has gotten even more terrible.

The last time I  thought it was decent was when the 9th Vongola Guardians were introduced and when the ceremony kicked off.


----------



## luffyg2 (Apr 2, 2011)

He managed to convinced Emma a lot faster than i imagined... i thought emna would still be mad about the fact that Tsuna's father is supposed to have killed his family.. but anyway i guess they need to resolve this so they can concentrate on the real bad guy...daemon


----------



## Chrno (Apr 2, 2011)

Yea I also was not very convinced at the the whole rush regarding Enma..though I understand the reasoning the powers in this manga are just out of control..


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 2, 2011)

Ehh its KHR you were expecting too much


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Apr 3, 2011)

Xx hmm


----------



## Excalibur (Apr 4, 2011)

SMH at Enma, he was snapped out of his little trance way to easily imo. The only good thing about this chapter was the revealence of Tsuna's new X burner.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 8, 2011)

I cant take this anymore

'My Pride is my friends' predictabe
I saved you in one chapter from an impossible position with no real explaination


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 8, 2011)

Well that certainly wrapped up rather quickly


----------



## Eternity (Apr 8, 2011)

Haters gonna hate.

I loved this chapter.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 8, 2011)

This arc went from decent to lame very quickly. At least we still have the battle against Daemon left unless Daemon pusses out to Tsuna's magical powers as well. Oh and of course Tsuna and Enma have to team up and rescue their precious nakama friends from prison.


----------



## Motochika (Apr 8, 2011)

It was a nice overall chapter although I guess it's different from Bleach & Naruto with a dozen long series of chapters just for one battle. <.<


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 8, 2011)

That was...underwhelming


----------



## God Movement (Apr 8, 2011)

Shit. His X-Burner also didn't destroy as much as I expected it too. How lackluster.


----------



## Mozu (Apr 8, 2011)

Took yet another battle for Tsuna to figure his pride out? Slow kid is slow.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 8, 2011)

So the whole chapter Enma was saying this was going to kill him then.... He ends up completely fine. 

And oh he came to the conclusion that "friends are important" oh wow


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 8, 2011)

Blinky said:


> And oh he came to the conclusion that *"friends are important"* oh wow


----------



## Spike31589 (Apr 8, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> I cant take this anymore
> 
> 'My Pride is my friends' predictabe
> I saved you in one chapter from an impossible position with no real explaination



welcome to manga enjoy the ride


----------



## Guiness (Apr 8, 2011)

Tsuna destroyed a mini-blackhole?

Didn't Enma said he would die?

....
Ah well.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2011)

How to save a guy who has a black hole tearing up his stomach:
Fire your strongest, most destructive attacks at him!

And suddenly, everyone is fine.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 8, 2011)

This manga.


----------



## Chrno (Apr 8, 2011)

lol wow putting aside the insane fact that magical fires from the heart put out a black hole while not even scratching it's host or even a bit of burnt hair or CLOTHES. This was solved in basically 2 chapters after months of building up and its all ok because we're friends? ..god this manga needs to end..such a shame too because it was so good.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2011)

This manga is running out of asses to pull out new villains from, though.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 8, 2011)

The XX Burner was massively underwhelming. Definately the most disappointing part of the chapter.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 8, 2011)

Omg must Sky flames creates harmony 
I Hope this arc is over soon. We move to Reborn Arc. Waste of time and space.


----------



## Adagio (Apr 8, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Omg must Sky flames creates harmony
> I Hope this arc is over soon. We move to Reborn Arc. Waste of time and space.



Didn't Amano say that this was the last arc?


----------



## God Movement (Apr 8, 2011)

No. The last arc definitely is definitely going to involve Reborn in some way, and possibly the Vindice too.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 8, 2011)

Zaru said:


> How to save a guy who has a black hole tearing up his stomach:
> Fire your strongest, most destructive attacks at him!
> 
> And suddenly, everyone is fine.



You're right. Tsuna should've created a star in the middle of the black hole to counter the massive gravitational pull.


----------



## Mozu (Apr 8, 2011)

^

I'm assuming the output of the XX Burner is the same level of energy of a star. lol


----------



## Enigma (Apr 8, 2011)

Can this manga get any more cheesy?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2011)

That chapter was pretty damn gay.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 9, 2011)

These fights are so bad. Only an Arcobaleno arc can potentially save this series.


----------



## Darth (Apr 9, 2011)

Honestly, I'm enjoying this arc. It's building up for a potentially more powerful group of enemies that should force the vongola family to use the most of their new abilities.

Probably.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 9, 2011)

Needs more 25 year Lambo.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 9, 2011)

Darth said:


> Honestly, I'm enjoying this arc. It's building up for a *potentially more powerful group of enemies* that should force the vongola family to use the most of their new abilities.
> 
> Probably.


Yeah, that's what this manga needs!


----------



## Eisenheim (Apr 9, 2011)

Reading the responses from this thread make me feel good that I dropped the series at chapter 200.


----------



## Francesco. (Apr 10, 2011)

The last chapter was good, now i wonder how will answer the question Daemon Spade.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 10, 2011)

Last chapter was the first yaoi I ever read, I feel so dirty


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 10, 2011)

uchihasurvivor said:


> Last chapter was the first yaoi I ever read, I feel so dirty



I didn't feel anything. Maybe if theres more touching


----------



## luffyg2 (Apr 10, 2011)

I though the confrontation between tsuna and enma was a little short but i guess we need to keep them in shape for the fight against daemon...who probably already defeated mokuro at this point... lets see how this goes


----------



## Spike31589 (Apr 14, 2011)

New chapter out on MS 

next week Mukuro vs Spade


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 14, 2011)

I am excited again about this new Arcobaleno,and reborn developements instead.


----------



## Gallant (Apr 14, 2011)

At least the worst(battle) arc of the series will finally lead to the damn Arcobaleno arc it seems. Should have gotten that right after the future arc instead of this trash but after the Spade vs. Mukuro battle we may finally get there,


----------



## Enigma (Apr 14, 2011)

Is the arcobaleno guy Bermuda? Or was that the other one?


----------



## Guiness (Apr 14, 2011)

Reborn actually knows how to open his mouth?! 

Damn he looked cute.

But what a random revelation.


----------



## Mozu (Apr 15, 2011)

It's about damn time something made Reborn worry so much he couldn't help but react to it. LONG LIVE THE CLEAR PACIFIER. I thought Bermuda was supposed to be the new character, but I guess it's actually the baby and Vindice is the big one?  It would be nice if the Shinigami theory about the Vindice bore fruit. 

It was stated before, the Varia arc iirc, that there were pacifier holders that had been lost without knowing what happened to them. You have to wonder what their elements were/are. 

I'm excited bc there is still no representative guardian for the Moon. Maybe one is soon to appear or just has. 

I had hoped there had been more progression with the Spade vs Mukuro battle so we could move on. Ah, well. Hopefully, Amano will make it a better fight than the Tsuna vs Enma one.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 15, 2011)

I wonder if we are going to get even more flames like maybe some space type flames or something like that. Would be pretty interesting to see, not to mention we also have the demons inside of the rings I can imagine theres going to be an arc on them.


----------



## Egotism (Apr 15, 2011)

Damn Reborn was pissed about this one. A Vindice Arcobaleno puts him above the other 7 because of the reputation of Vindice.


----------



## Soulme (Apr 15, 2011)

i spotted a small detail. Maybe Mokuro already upgraded his vongola gear. on the last page, you can see some sort of lens floating in the center of the page, between the faces of the two.

just thought of letting you guys know.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 15, 2011)

That was pretty boring. The Arcobaleno among the Vindice is pretty interesting though.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 15, 2011)

I like the design for the lead Vindice guy


----------



## Kuya (Apr 15, 2011)

Godamnit i want to see Reborn fight. But then I'd feel bad for his victims after.


----------



## Egotism (Apr 15, 2011)

I wonder how old Reborn was when he turn into the Arcobaleno. If he wasn't born around that time then could there be a set of Arcobaleno before the current ones? Or was the current Arcobaleno formed to seal the Vindice


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 16, 2011)

Egotism said:


> I wonder how old Reborn was when he turn into the Arcobaleno. If he wasn't born around that time then could there be a set of Arcobaleno before the current ones? Or was the current Arcobaleno formed to seal the Vindice



You can tell by how he looks that he was a leader of another family  
Mukuro vs Daemon Spade i hope this fight won't dissapoint me at all.


----------



## TaskMaster (Apr 16, 2011)

Looking forward to Mukuro/Chrome VG

Damn this is like the second time I've seen Reborn express some emotions lol...Did Reborn get to see the Vindice Baby or did he just notice the clear pacifier?

Is the baby or the other guy Bermuda Von Vichenstein?

Not only that why exactly did the Vindice come anyway? Just because Giotto and Cozart made a vow?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 16, 2011)

Bermuda is the Vindice guy. It appears the Vindice hold the laws to the Mafia world, or at least they did in the time of Giotto and Cozart.


----------



## Motochika (Apr 16, 2011)

That Arcobaleno got my attention can't wait to see what part that one took place.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 16, 2011)

next chapter the NInth appears


"Reborn.....do not fight"

 Reborn= yes....


----------



## luffyg2 (Apr 17, 2011)

Bermuda looks damn cool cant wait to see the last part of that flashback... oh and about the fight, i get the feeling that daemon will win and that tsuna and enma will team up in order to beat him after that...


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 17, 2011)

luffyg2 said:


> Bermuda looks damn cool cant wait to see the last part of that flashback... oh and about the fight, i get the feeling that daemon will win and that tsuna and enma will team up in order to beat him after that...



But Enma lost so Vindice might take him away first.Oh wait no i forgot the boss is able to stay my bad


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 17, 2011)

I hope this new chapter doesn't suck (is it asking too much?)


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 17, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> I hope this new chapter doesn't suck (is it asking too much?)



Yeah i guess you are way too pretentious 

Amano only knows how to add new bishies with flashy toys and screwed up power levels, this is her parameter for quality.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 17, 2011)

Did anyone see that panel of Giotto,where he look like a troll


----------



## Woofie (Apr 19, 2011)

I just caught up on Reborn - I gave up on reading weekly years ago (during Genkishi vs. Tsuna) - and I'm surprised a how much everyone hates this arc. Not that it's amazing or anything, but compred to the Future arc, I've found it much less of a drag. The end of the Tsuna/Enma stuff was pretty bad, I'll admit... but since the story had already moved on, and more interesting things were happening at the same time, it doesn't matter that much.

Still, now I have the dilemma of whether to try and read this series weekly again or not. I don't want to, but it's hard to resist when the chapters are there. x_x Hopefully the series won't last too much longer anyway, the same formula can only be repeated so many times.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 22, 2011)

Is there a chapter this week or is it on break?


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 22, 2011)

it should be this week cause thery are Raw Scans of it already.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Spoilers, obviously ._ 



Wow, so the Mist Vongola Gear is a pair of earrings and Daemon isn't stomping Mukuro? That's pretty awesome! 

I still want Mukuro to lose, though, just so that Daemon becomes a more believable threat. Tsuna and Enma will wreck Daemon unless he also gets the Six Paths from Mukuro.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Apr 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's already over? damn


----------



## Metaro (Apr 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




A pair of ear rings? , please .


----------



## God Movement (Apr 22, 2011)

Shitman's out

Chapter 413

And hey, the chapter isn't half-bad


----------



## Ender (Apr 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 LOL owned


----------



## Spike31589 (Apr 22, 2011)

well that was fast one chapter and spade is dead convenience. bring on the vindice arc


----------



## maxsteele77 (Apr 22, 2011)

No way Spade's been defeated yet, it'll prob all have been an illusion.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 22, 2011)

fucking genjutsu fights. Does anyone really believe Spade is dead ?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 22, 2011)

My thoughts on this chapter


----------



## Velocity (Apr 22, 2011)

That was awesome... 

I think it could be easily summarised by...

"Your genjutsu won't work on me!"
"But I have this now, so it will!"
"Aha! I counter yours with my own!"
"You're making me fight my friends?"
"You can't attack your own allies!"
"Lolfail, do I look like Tsuna?"

Mukuro, provin' he's just plain better than everyone.


----------



## Egotism (Apr 23, 2011)

Daemon got that ass whooped


----------



## CottonCandi (Apr 23, 2011)

that was too anticlimatic imo there's no way daemons going down that easy...


----------



## Mozu (Apr 23, 2011)

I don't know who's the bigger dumbass, the one that transforms first or the one that plays the 'you can't hurt your friends!fufu' card on Mukuro of all people. 

My hopes for this fight being slightly better just got severely diminished. Unless Spade pulls an illusion out next chapter and reveals he wasn't so stupid as to think Mukuro had that type of weakness, and that his real weakness is his transforming first own vanity, then I'm going to remain disappointed. 

This fight will look decent animated, though. They know how to drag it out. The earrings are so trendy~  They remind me of the Egyptian ones you see in Yugioh.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 23, 2011)

Mozu said:


> I don't know who's the bigger dumbass, the one that transforms first or the one that plays the 'you can't hurt your friends!fufu' card on Mukuro of all people.
> 
> My hopes for this fight being slightly better just got severely diminished. Unless Spade pulls an illusion out next chapter and reveals he wasn't so stupid as to think Mukuro had that type of weakness, and that his real weakness is his transforming first own vanity, then I'm going to remain disappointed.
> 
> *This fight will look decent animated, *though. They know how to drag it out. The earrings are so trendy~  They remind me of the Egyptian ones you see in Yugioh.



The anime is still ongoing?


----------



## Woofie (Apr 23, 2011)

That was quite abrupt...

There's no way Spade showed his full powers there though, surely. That was less impressive than, say, Genkishi, who I'd expect to be quite a lot weaker than Spade. And since he hasn't actually been finished off (it's Julie who's in real trouble...), I guess this won't be the last we see of him.

Hopefully we'll move on soon, though.


----------



## Soulme (Apr 23, 2011)

i think he lost this on purpose; remember he said he wants to get mokuro's body or something like that. in order to do that he needs to get into vindice prison. and now that he lost this fight he will be imprisoned and maybe somehow trick the guards there with illusions and escape and get to mokuro.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 23, 2011)

Mozu said:


> *I don't know who's the bigger dumbass, the one that transforms first or the one that plays the 'you can't hurt your friends!fufu' card on Mukuro of all people. *
> 
> My hopes for this fight being slightly better just got severely diminished. Unless Spade pulls an illusion out next chapter and reveals he wasn't so stupid as to think Mukuro had that type of weakness, and that his real weakness is his transforming first own vanity, then I'm going to remain disappointed.
> 
> This fight will look decent animated, though. They know how to drag it out. The earrings are so trendy~  They remind me of the Egyptian ones you see in Yugioh.



The biggest dumbass' are us, the readers


----------



## Gunners (Apr 23, 2011)

I put an illusion in your illusion so that you can be deceived whilst you're being deceived?

Funny thing is the protagonist can't exactly jump up and down for joy if Mukuro wins as he is their enemy too.


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Apr 23, 2011)

Winny said:


> That was awesome...
> 
> I think it could be easily summarised by...
> 
> ...


my thought exactly


----------



## Mozu (Apr 23, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> The anime is still ongoing?



The series is on an indefinite hiatus due to scheduling conflicts with various staff members. That's what I've read anyways. It's only a matter of time before there's a new season. 



omg laser pew pew! said:


> The biggest dumbass' are us, the readers



We're just all masochists. Every week we come back for the pain. 



Gunners said:


> I put an illusion in your illusion so that you can be deceived whilst you're being deceived?
> 
> Funny thing is the protagonist can't exactly jump up and down for joy if Mukuro wins as he is their enemy too.



Well, Tsuna would. Since he knows~ Mukuro or something due to HI, plotkai, etc.


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 25, 2011)

Winny said:


> That was awesome...
> 
> I think it could be easily summarised by...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 25, 2011)

Winny said:


> That was awesome...
> 
> I think it could be easily summarised by...
> 
> ...



This is gold lol.


----------



## Egotism (May 1, 2011)

HEART ATTACK!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



In the new Reborn chapter the real Julie comes back and Chrome is no longer under Daemons control but.......


MUKURO HAS BEEN POSSESSED BY DAEMON AND WHAT LOOKS LIKE HE BROKE OUT OF VINDICE'S CHAINS!




/Dies


----------



## Mei Lin (May 2, 2011)

.....


----------



## Egotism (May 2, 2011)

Spoiler:


*Spoiler*: __ 



pg 1

D : mukuro.. rokudo mukuro..
Mukuro : what do you still want?
D : you have my thanks.
Mukuro : ! you're still going on gibbering rubbish despite being near death?

pg 2

AH!
tsuna : mukuro!
Mukuro : oya oya
Tsuna : you're possessing chrome right?
mukuro : the mafia just keeps coming.. one after another.

pg 3

AH! katou julie is lying over there!
Enma : JULIE!!
reborn : it appears that your guardian is the victor.
tsuna : aye
Mukuro : but of course
gokudera : but.. katou julie is daemon spade right?
tsuna : this means...

pg 4

tsuna : that daemon has been defeated?
mukuro : kufufufu, you dont have to be that surprised right?
since hes my enemy, i`ll never ever allow him to continue existing in this world.
gokudera : you wont allow... that means to say..
yamamoto : you have easily defeated him..
tsuna : amazing.. as expected of mukuro.. you're amazing.
reborn : its kinda disappointing since this is a rare occasion where you're mentally prepared for battle. 

pg 5 

kyoya : even though i wanna bite you to death right here right now, victory is pointless considering the way you are at the moment. (he means mukuro's lethargic i think) 
tsuna : HIBARI senpai! this guy is forever wanting to battle with everyone. 
mukuro : kufufu hibari kyoya. i can always be your opponent anytime anywhere.
kyoya : your speed has decrease, a battle with you right now will be boring.
mukuro : *sorry i dont understand this part*

pg 6

mukuro : if thats the case, i shall take you up on your offer and rest. before i finally succeed in possessing you, i shall leave chrome to you, sawada tsunayoshi.
tsuna : ah! hes saying that again!
Mukuro : *this part isn't important*
reborn : dangerous! *kicks tsuna*
tsuna : ah!
PAIN!

pg 7
yamamoto : * i dont understand this either* but i reckon its either beautiful catch/beautiful save/beautiful fall.
chrome : boss?
tsuna : chrome, are you alright?
chrome : hows mukuro sama?
tsuna : about mukuro, he has defeated daemon and has just left your body a while ago.
chrome : mukuro sama defeated daemon spade?
tsuna : yup. he isn't injured or anything (and something else i cant understand).
hes really amazing isn't he?

pg 8
chrome : ah mukuro sama... im glad.
gokudera : heh you're sucha weird girl chrome. you're the one that was caught.
yamamato : ahahah yup thats right.
but you're only worried about mukuro. (i think what they're saying is that chrome only seems to be worried about mukuro and not herself considering she was the one that was caught in the first place)
lambo : carry me!!
chrome : lambo, please dont bounce on me like that
tsuna * i dont get this part too  *

pg 9
mukuro (owl) : this is weird
tsuna : mukuro ?
yamamoto : isnt this the owl?
gokudera : but how is this possible?
owl : this is indeed troublesome.
tsuna : this voice.. this feeling... can it be?
chrome : mukuro sama!!

pg 10 :
owl : it seems i have exerted too much power during my previous battle that it takes all of my remaining energy to possess mukuro (owl)
tsuna : mukuro.. whats the meaning of this?
owl : a little problem has surfaced.
owl : i cant seem to return to my original body thats still in vindice.
reborn: mukuro, whats the meaning of this?
owl : the link to return to my original body has been severed.
tsuna : how is this possible?
katou : pain.. this hurts.
what on earth happened?

pg 11 :
KATOU JULIE!!!
katou : huh?
gokudera : you bastard! you're actually still alive!
tsuna : this means that hes still possessed by daemon spade
katou : huh? what on earth are you going on about? what actually happened?
mukuro : thats not the case
chrome : this person is no longer daemon spade.

pg 12 :

katou : AYE enma.. whats the meaning of this? what on earth happened?
enma : julie, you really dont remember anything?
katou : yup, for some reason i have the feeling i have been asleep for a long time.
reborn : it appears that katou julie is finally freed from daemon spade's possession. and even so, this is really strange... this victor has already been determined and so the vindice should have already appeared..
tsuna : no matter who the victor is the vindice will usually appear but does this mean that the victor have yet to be determined?
chrome : mukuro sama
mukuro : mm? till date i have never ever encountered something like this.. not even once. in that case, the only possibility is...

pg 13 :
mukuro : while im possessing chrome, that guy took the opportunity to possess my soulless body thats in vindice.

pg 14 :

daemon : just you wait vongola decimo and family, i'll be right there.

finally the day has come.

pg 15 :

daemon : Im really grateful to you rokudo mukuro..

pg 16 : 

daemon : your body.. IS MINE.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh fuck he exhausted Mukuro's dwf so he can take over his body.


----------



## Eternity (May 4, 2011)

Loved this chapter. Seems like Spade planned it all.


----------



## Metaro (May 4, 2011)

Lol , Finally


----------



## Egotism (May 4, 2011)

I see Tsuna with a hint of Primo doing this guy end sooner or later


----------



## Motochika (May 4, 2011)

Interesting chapter this one turned out to be.


----------



## Eternity (May 4, 2011)

Good guys win = People hate it.

Bad guys win = people love it.


----------



## Zorokiller (May 4, 2011)

Ofcourse, good guys winning in a single chapter after hyping someone is lame, so ofcourse Daemon had to actually do something, otherwise this would become more like Fairy Tail


----------



## Mei Lin (May 4, 2011)

Interesting to say ,with more things to look forward to 
I suspect Enma and his friends were used as dummy by Amano to set this up.


----------



## God Movement (May 4, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Good guys win = People hate it.
> 
> Bad guys win = people love it.



No.

Good guys win in shitty ways = People hate it.

Bad guys win in an interesting battle = People love it.


----------



## Eternity (May 4, 2011)

God Movement said:


> No.
> 
> Good guys win in shitty ways = People hate it.
> 
> Bad guys win in an interesting battle = People love it.



Personal prefrence.


----------



## Mozu (May 4, 2011)

Soo... how many chapters before Tsuna and Mukuro must team up by sharing the same body in order to defeat Spade? C'mon Amano.


----------



## Blinky (May 4, 2011)

Man I'm  so surprised. I was  positive that a major villain was beaten in one chapter. I have never been this shocked in my life.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 4, 2011)

That Vindice guy will be the final villain. Calling it now.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 4, 2011)

Let Mukuro take over Tsuna come on


----------



## Enigma (May 4, 2011)

Well, I expected Daemon to say "Fufufufu did you think it was over? You've been caught in my illusion since the beginning of the battle." like some cliche shit this manga sometimes does.

Interesting turnout.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 5, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Good guys win = People hate it.
> 
> Bad guys win = people love it.



Good to see that you like the good guys winning rushed fights in 1 chapter


----------



## Satsuki (May 7, 2011)

I'm glad Julie is okay, AND MY CHROME  << And I like MukuOwl, it's funny.

But also, oh shittttttttttttttt--


----------



## Excalibur (May 8, 2011)

Was a good and okay chapter overall, but it should have been pretty obvious Daemon wasn't going to be defeated that easily and in the end, he has stoling Mukuro's body, he outsmarted him. I also liked the small exchange Hibari and Mukuro had as well.


----------



## Egotism (May 12, 2011)

Spoiler Summery:

In the spoiler Vindice saids if they (Tsuna & Co.) defeat Daemon Spade they will release everyone that was taken into custody. Vindice also saids they have the power to solve the Daemon problem if they wanted to but they don't want to go that route. It is now a Vongola problem so they ask Tsuna & co. to deal with it. 

Also seems that Daemon reached the stage he wanted to reach, so this looks like its gonna be a long hard fight. _(Also if wondering the kind of entrance he makes, think of Aizen really. Mukuro's hair got long as shit since he been locked up.)_

Edit: Bermuda decided to show himself


----------



## Egotism (May 14, 2011)

Seems like Bermuda was the name of the Vindice Arcobaleno. Good chapter over all


----------



## Motochika (May 14, 2011)

Yeah good chapter but I'm really curious as to what the element of the Vindice is.


----------



## Adagio (May 14, 2011)

Penance flames? Death flames?


----------



## Zaru (May 14, 2011)

WE COULD DEAL WITH THIS OURSELVES BUT FOR SOME REASON WE'RE GONNA LET YOU HANDLE IT HURR DURR


----------



## luffy no haki (May 14, 2011)

I think Vindice is just...scared? or they are  lazy asses


----------



## Lord Genome (May 14, 2011)

Pretty much

way to go jail keepers


----------



## bubble_lord (May 14, 2011)

Spade has made Mukuro looks really lame. Needs a haircut and some better clothes.


----------



## Velocity (May 14, 2011)

Bloody hell, Daemon, what kind of outfit is that?! You look like a pansy!


----------



## Gunners (May 14, 2011)

Zaru said:


> WE COULD DEAL WITH THIS OURSELVES BUT FOR SOME REASON WE'RE GONNA LET YOU HANDLE IT HURR DURR



Lazy writing, he/she wants to portray these guys as a legitimate threat but at the same time wants to keep Desmond's place as the arcs villain. 

What made this chapter worse was the ''If you clear up this mess we will press the reset button'', so contrived.


----------



## God Movement (May 14, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Lazy writing, he/she wants to portray these guys as a legitimate threat but at the same time wants to keep *Desmond's* place as the arcs villain.
> 
> What made this chapter worse was the ''If you clear up this mess we will press the reset button'', so contrived.



Lol        .


----------



## Achilles (May 14, 2011)

Hey, Sgt. Pepper. Nice hair. 


I wish they would've released the prisoners now, so we could see Ryohei and 30-year-old Kuwabara again. But at least Chrome's still there so *hopefully* it won't just be more of "those three" stealing the spotlight. 



Zaru said:


> WE COULD DEAL WITH THIS OURSELVES BUT FOR SOME REASON WE'RE GONNA LET YOU HANDLE IT HURR DURR



"And remember not to get involved, Reborn."


----------



## Satsuki (May 14, 2011)

My friend said MukuDaemon has Eggplant hair.

Cannot unsee.


----------



## Mozu (May 15, 2011)

My first thoughts on this chapter were "Nice Weave"  Military wear has never been so nonthreatening... 

The whole Vindice letting the Vongola and Kozart handle the situation was so... well, if you have little lambs waiting around with nothing to do, might as well put them to work. lol I can't blame them, even if it is ridiculous. 

I hope Bermuda has the Moon element. But if it's something to do with Death or the afterlife, Hell, etc. it would be more fitting since this is a bit of a Mukurou-centric arc now. 

The whole "!!!!" over Spade taking over Mukuro's body was so fucking much, though. Like, it was explained two minutes ago what the fuck he was up to. Either Amano is dumbing down the characters on purpose or she knows thinks the general audience is retarded--or just both. Either way, it should be insulting, but I can't complain since I keep reading. Catch-22.


----------



## Egotism (May 15, 2011)

Power Scaling where would you guys put New Daemon at compared to HST


----------



## TeenRyu (May 15, 2011)

^Not enough to solo. absolutely no feats


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 15, 2011)

Winny said:


> Bloody hell, Daemon, what kind of outfit is that?! You look like a pansy!



Not really... He looks more like an War General from the 1800s but the clothing looks like a remixed version of one. Kind of like Steampunk. Kinda make sense too considering the era that he originally lived in.




Egotism said:


> Power Scaling where would you guys put New Daemon at compared to HST



Well he certainly doesn't solo yet.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 15, 2011)

Daemon looks like Aizen,but really not Aizen


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 16, 2011)

"Hay guise someone is currently breaking out of our prison and instead of stopping him we're here to ask you to stop him and here he is. Have fun."


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 16, 2011)

Daemon would look awesome if he was a girl imo. he looks like a circus ringleader.

I dont really understand why vindice isnt taking care of this shit themselves since they apparently have the power to do so. im interested in knowing their flame.

Question: can reborn actually help fight this time around or will he just give exposition?


----------



## Egotism (May 16, 2011)

No the 9th forbid Reborn from fighting before they set out onto the island


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 16, 2011)

Egotism said:


> No the 9th forbid Reborn from fighting before they set out onto the island



wasnt that just for the vongola/shimon fight though?


----------



## Egotism (May 16, 2011)

Technically this is still a Shimon fight as long as Daemon got their ring right?


----------



## Mei Lin (May 16, 2011)

Reborn should fight already,anymore power up for tsuna and co -0-


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 16, 2011)

i wouldnt think so. and since vongola and shimon are working together now i figured the rules would drop regardless.


----------



## Egotism (May 16, 2011)

Hm I doubt Reborn will fight. Whenever he fight it better be amazing because the hype around him is ridiculous


----------



## Velocity (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (May 16, 2011)

speaking of that ^


----------



## Mei Lin (May 18, 2011)

I get why Amano is rushing the arc now 
special announcement in July at the Reborn festival


----------



## Mei Lin (May 19, 2011)

Amazing chapter,there maybe some history with Alaude and Daemon like with Hibari and Mukuro


----------



## Egotism (May 19, 2011)

337 Spoiler Summery:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chrome didn't want the others to attack Daemon because its Mukuro's body. But Mukuro said that even if everyone here uses their full strength it might not even be a draw. And that it will be over if everyone doesn't use their full strength. And that Daemon is a monster.

After the first explosion, Mukuro says that he sensed the same flame that Daemon used to come here from Vendicare and that the others are sent to somewhere. Indeed, Daemon sent Lambo, Julie, Yama and Goku to an illusionary world.

Hibari asks Tsuna and the others not to interfere. And Reborn was saying that during Tsuna's match, Hibari was doing the same (standing at 1 side and watch) , and so this time Tsuna should do the same.Daemon says that Hibari is acting more like Alaude .And that he has never thought that he would still be able to fight someone like Alaude in this age.

Daemon is able to use the forest and swamp flame in this chapter is because he has taken the Shimon rings from Vendicare.




Hibari!! pek


----------



## Egotism (May 19, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Amazing chapter,there maybe some history with Alaude and Daemon like with Hibari and Mukuro



Daemon did say Him & Alaude fought before


----------



## Mei Lin (May 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Daemon was wearing Cloud VG Gear?


----------



## Egotism (May 20, 2011)

did Mukuro just really hit Chrome?


----------



## Egotism (May 21, 2011)

Chapter is out


----------



## Mei Lin (May 21, 2011)

I would have hit her aswell 
English chapter is out


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 22, 2011)

He just needed the rings to use their power.

Wat.


----------



## Mozu (May 22, 2011)

I'm actually enjoying Spade bearing down on all of them. Mukuro calling him a monster sounds really ironic though, since Reborn called him one during his intro arc. Power levels are illogical now, so it's hard to tell if he's really a bigger 'monster' than Mukuro or just on par with him in a different way. 

Mukuro basically told Tsuna to do another asspull.  I'm assuming this will our second time seeing Hibari lose. He's got a nice attitude going on though, which makes watching him fight enjoyable. Maybe he'll do something different or new now that he has a good opponent. 

Enma yelling at Spade about why he did all that to the Shimon was so stupid. I wish characters would stop shouting obvious stupid things so much in this manga. Obvious panel filler is obvious. 



Mei Lin said:


> I would have hit her aswell
> English chapter is out



I'm glad he hit her too.  Her loyalty clouds her judgment. Maybe it's bc she's still young. 

Mukuro is cute in his owl body, but I'm hoping he gets to take turn inside Tsuna this arc. It would be nice to see them work together to prove how the current generation is better than the first.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (May 22, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> He just needed the rings to use their power.
> 
> Wat.


 Gokudera can use different flame rings for his Sistema C.A.I.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 22, 2011)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> Gokudera can use different flame rings for his Sistema C.A.I.



Didn't he also train with them?


----------



## Sen (May 24, 2011)

Kind of weird twist, I don't really like Daemon much.    I wonder how he can use Hibari's powers though.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 25, 2011)

Of course,now what  Reborn step in?


----------



## Tempest21 (May 25, 2011)

Nah, that's not Reborn's thing. He never helps Tsuna, but somehow Tsuna will find a way to win.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 26, 2011)

Online Reading

Ew. Why did she draw Daemon like that? Also lol'ed at him on the third page


----------



## Danchou (May 26, 2011)

Art was rather bad this chapter.


----------



## Egotism (May 26, 2011)

Hmph! At least Hibari got some hits before he left  And damn Daemon is haxxed as fuck


----------



## Sen (May 26, 2011)

Daemon looks so bizarre, so I think it's more him than the art.  Hibari looked normal/nice imo.  Anyway, I thought that chapter was a bit weird overall, Daemon does seem a bit too haxxed.  It seems a bit cliche to have Tsuna and Enma team up and defeat him, I was hoping it would be in a different way really.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 26, 2011)

Tsuna and Enma better  lose . 
hIBARI DIDN'T LOSE ,HE GOT TRICKED LIKE USUSAL ITS COMEDY

The art is bad ,i mean look like Tsuna was smiling and than Daemon look -0-.
Its haxed to use 12 flames,good thing he can't use Earth or Sky.

and is the Anime coming back?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 26, 2011)

Hibari couldn't win in the first place anywho...


----------



## Vault (May 26, 2011)

Lol Hibari never stood a chance anyway.


----------



## Excalibur (May 26, 2011)

Hibari losing was to be expected and this is from a fan. The author couldn't have had Hibari fighting on eaqual grounds with someone referenced as a monster for a whole chapter. That was most likely a lesson for Tsuna, Enma and Chrome mentally wise.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2011)

Let's see how the team of Enma and Tsuna handle Daemon Spade. He's on a whole other level right now and with his ability to use multiple Vongola gear I'm interested in seeing how Tsuna and Co. plan to win this battle.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (May 26, 2011)

Am I missing something here?
Rin'ne Daemon spade is really awesome, but why?

I understand that he is an illusionist without compare, and mokuro's body is pretty awesome(but I thought it was due to his Rin'negan flame) but how does the two combining equal what he is now?


----------



## luffy no haki (May 26, 2011)

what makes it awesome is the fact that even combined such a monster shouldn?t have been born


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 26, 2011)

Chrome is going to play a part in this battle aswell.
The moment before that explosion happened when Tsuna, Enma and Chrome were thrown out of the radius, it was clear.


----------



## Shade (May 26, 2011)

Can't believe there are complaints about art when she puts out stuff like this consistently every week:


----------



## Mozu (May 27, 2011)

"HOW? HOW IS SPADE USING ALL OUR POWERS?" 
"IDK BUT HE'S AN ILLUSIONIST... MAYBE... NO... IMPOSSIBLE!"

Basically. The dialogue is such shit. They are asking why an illusionist is able to copy their moves? Really? Even Mukuro? 

I just don't understand how she gets away with this. Her editor is worse than Kubo's. 



Shade said:


> Can't believe there are complaints about art when she puts out stuff like this consistently every week:



If by her, you mean Amano and her assistants, then yeah. But we don't get a double page epicpanel every week. 

The art was the only good thing about this chapter.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 27, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Am I missing something here?
> Rin'ne Daemon spade is really awesome, but why?
> 
> I understand that he is an illusionist without compare, and mokuro's body is pretty awesome(but I thought it was due to his Rin'negan flame) but how does the two combining equal what he is now?



IIRC, he was only using a small percentage of his power and he wanted more power on top of what he was getting from the rings. Possessing the body of Mukuro could restore his power to it's full capacity and then add on some more.


----------



## BVB (May 27, 2011)

I really miss the varia arc.

Damn, I even miss the future arc right now, after reading the crap that is called this arc.


----------



## Soulme (May 27, 2011)

now that emma is back using the earth ring.... what about all that crap about the rings consuming those with weak hearts?

we have all seen that the earth rings do have some kind of drawback (tentacles comming out of a ring is probably a bad thing).... 

maybe this fight it is revealed that trully combining earth and sky flames..... is the key to defeating daemon.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jun 1, 2011)

Chapters out

Daemon Spade....The Souske Aizen of the KHR world


----------



## bubble_lord (Jun 1, 2011)

I wonder if Spade will lose this confrontation. The way he's been built up suggests he will have some bigger plan in motion, but you can't be sure with Reborn!


----------



## God Movement (Jun 1, 2011)

This manga is fucking gay. "The Hyper Duo"?


----------



## Eternity (Jun 1, 2011)

One word: SHONEN MANGA! If you dont like it, maybe you should remember that this kind of manga is originally meant to be for young kids. In japan no less. I find it repulsive that you guys are bashing the manga every week, and you go right back to read it the next week.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 1, 2011)

Being a shonen manga isn't an excuse to having a terrible plot and characters, besides I bet there are way more adults and teens that read shonen than kids anyways.


----------



## Motochika (Jun 1, 2011)

I did like the whole combination attack deal they had going on.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 1, 2011)

Amano want to get on with some good arc like Reborn arc. looking for reborn who dissapear . travelling fighting mafia,learning the about mafia,more fun


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 1, 2011)

Shouldn't the ice statues look like Daemon,come on that's just lazy.
Amano better kill off Enma,He' taking away the main character's selling point,who needs two.


----------



## luffyg2 (Jun 1, 2011)

I think Daemon can also copy the power of tsuna and enma ..he's just teasing them... next chapter we'll see that this attack did not hurt him that much or if it did we'll see him regenerate like he did last time... I think that to win.. Tsuna will have to burn him so much that he can't heal anymore


----------



## Soulme (Jun 2, 2011)

nice chapter....

on a side note it looks like enma will not be affected by the earth ring's bad side effect. apparently if you heart is in the right place the ring won't fo anything bad


----------



## Zaru (Jun 2, 2011)

Twinsen said:


> Being a shonen manga isn't an excuse to having a terrible plot and characters, besides I bet there are way more adults and teens that read shonen than kids anyways.



Yeah but the difference is that WE DON'T PAY A SINGLE CENT FOR IT
The kids in japan do


----------



## Enigma (Jun 2, 2011)

Besides the corny lines, the fight's not that bad.


----------



## Vault (Jun 2, 2011)

Eternity said:


> One word: SHONEN MANGA! If you dont like it, maybe you should remember that this kind of manga is originally meant to be for young kids. In japan no less. I find it repulsive that you guys are bashing the manga every week, and you go right back to read it the next week.



Thats 2 mate


----------



## Mozu (Jun 2, 2011)

Enigma said:


> Besides the corny lines, the fight's not that bad.



There were less corny lines than usual, though, so this chapter was more bearable. 

Not very surprising that Spade killed the Cozart's, of course. I'm surprised Enma didn't lose his shit and charge at Spade. I guess that's character development? Or Amano doing what she wants, you can never tell. 

I recognize the defense of 'this is shounen manga!', but this series has been going on for a good while. Amano's audience has grown up, and so should the characters, story, plot, etc. Loyal readers can only read the same thing so many times before they give up. Right now almost everything about KHR is stunted or regressing.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 2, 2011)

And wht happens when you gathered all the vongola rings together.
Xanxus tryed and got duped.


----------



## The last Dalek (Jun 2, 2011)

Twinsen said:


> Being a shonen manga isn't an excuse to having a terrible plot and characters, besides I bet there are way more adults and teens that read shonen than kids anyways.



It still dosnt justifie people who clearly hate the series wasting there time reding it every week just so they can bash it. You could be doing somthing more fun with your time like read a manga you actualy do like.

In my eyes Reborn is OK nothing special. But atleast the tards have excuse of sticking up for somthing they like while all the haters want to do is make people feel bad about liking it.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 3, 2011)

The last Dalek said:


> It still dosnt justifie people who clearly hate the series wasting there time reding it every week just so they can bash it. You could be doing somthing more fun with your time like read a manga you actualy do like.
> 
> In my eyes Reborn is OK nothing special. But atleast the tards have excuse of sticking up for somthing they like while all the haters want to do is make people feel bad about liking it.



I can't vouch for others who dislike the series, but I liked KHR a lot in it's early days, but then it started going down the pipe with the Future arc.

And I have no issue with other people loving KHR, but I feel it's a shame the series went this way when it had a lot of potential.


----------



## The last Dalek (Jun 3, 2011)

Twinsen said:


> I can't vouch for others who dislike the series, but I liked KHR a lot in it's early days, but then it started going down the pipe with the Future arc.
> 
> And I have no issue with other people loving KHR, but I feel it's a shame the series went this way when it had a lot of potential.




To be honest I thought the Varia arc was great and the rest was OK. It just bugs me that most Shonen Jump series follow the same pattern. Everyone marches up and down the internet singing it's praise when it's fairly obscure only to turn on it once it becomes populer. 

Im not saying alot the haters dont have legitimet reasons to dislike it but a good chunk of them are probably people who liked it before it was populer and just turned on it because they no longer feel like there in some exclusive club.


----------



## Amae (Jun 3, 2011)

The last Dalek said:


> Im not saying alot the haters dont have legitimet reasons to dislike it but a good chunk of them are probably people who liked it before it was populer and just turned on it because they no longer feel like there in some exclusive club.


I think you're talking out of your ass. KHR isn't even popular.

KHR was never good and it was always terrible, even the Varia arc was subpar. The fact it's citied as an example of KHR's heyday when it's nothing more than a simple tournament arc with a few decent fights in it should tell you something. At least it took place before the manga turned into fujoshi bait.


----------



## The last Dalek (Jun 3, 2011)

Amae said:


> I think you're talking out of your ass. KHR isn't even popular.
> 
> KHR was never good and it was always terrible, even the Varia arc was subpar. The fact it's citied as an example of KHR's heyday when it's nothing more than a simple tournament arc with a few decent fights in it should tell you something. At least it took place before the manga turned into fujoshi bait.



I was talking about Shonen Manga in general dumbass (Bleach and Naruto being the bigest example).

So your basicly insulting me for liking something by trying to tell me Im wrong for enjoying it?

Reborn is overated but haters (like yourself) always have been and always will much bigger snobs then the tards.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 3, 2011)

Haters if you don't like it why bother posting. Wasting your time.


----------



## Egotism (Jun 3, 2011)

Who knows. I love the manga


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 3, 2011)

Only redeeming feature is Lambo. As long as Lambo exists then I will forever read it


----------



## Amae (Jun 3, 2011)

The last Dalek said:


> I was talking about Shonen Manga in general dumbass (Bleach and Naruto being the bigest example).
> 
> So your basicly insulting me for liking something by trying to tell me Im wrong for enjoying it?
> 
> Reborn is overated but haters (like yourself) always have been and always will much bigger snobs then the tards.


Uh, let's go step by step:

1. You: Shounen manga that get popular typically lose their fanbase - you claimed KHR was one of those.
2. Me: KHR was never and is not popular.

I'm not sure what I misread or misinterpreted.

The fact that you take my displeasure of Reborn! so personally that you felt insulted and so easily succumb to petty retorts should let you know to stop being so sensitive and grow up. I simply don't like Reborn!, I've read it, I obviously got a reasonable amount of entertainment value to continue reading despite its quality but I found the entirety of the work mediocre. I don't view you as any dumber for liking Reborn!, the post of yours I'm quoting ... not so much.



omg laser pew pew! said:


> Only redeeming feature is Lambo. As long as Lambo exists then I will forever read it



Really? Ryohei and Lambo are both two of the most annoying characters I've come across.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 4, 2011)

Your face is the most annoying character I've come across


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 4, 2011)

^ Y u mad tho? 

seriously, its people like you who come and trash fan threads like this one that causes so much shit. if you hate it, drop it and leave it at that.  


In recent news, It seems Enma can manipulate gravity with the orbs to some degree, thats not bad. but he still isn't on Albiero (From Msn) level. got a ways to go, but promise.


----------



## Amae (Jun 4, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> ^ Y u mad tho?
> 
> seriously, its people like you who come and trash fan threads like this one that causes so much shit. if you hate it, drop it and leave it at that.


Mad? Not really.

Are you so fragile someone can't express a negative assessment of something you happen to personally enjoy without butthurt? See, I can also post forecast on your emotional state, despite the irrelevance and baselessness of it.

This is kind of thread derailing because it doesn't exactly pertain to KHR anymore. Might as well ask a question. Does anyone see Chrome showing any kind of competency in fighting in the upcoming chapters?


----------



## Egotism (Jun 4, 2011)

I wonder which Aizen form current Daemon can go toe to toe with


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 4, 2011)

Amae said:


> Mad? Not really.
> 
> Are you so fragile someone can't express a negative assessment of something you happen to personally enjoy without butthurt? See, I can also post forecast on your emotional state, despite the irrelevance and baselessness of it.
> 
> This is kind of thread derailing because it doesn't exactly pertain to KHR anymore. Might as well ask a question. Does anyone see Chrome showing any kind of competency in fighting in the upcoming chapters?



Nah, he ain't mad. u mad.  

It was a joke, as you can see I said that and simply went on with my business, but the same shit happens elsewhere. Nobody imo should be mad, but if they get upset over such trivial things...


----------



## Amae (Jun 4, 2011)

Egotism said:


> I wonder which Aizen form current Daemon can go toe to toe with



More than likely all of them excluding Aizen's final form. I'm not entirely sure about that one.



TeenRyu said:


> Nah, he ain't mad. u mad.
> 
> It was a joke, as you can see I said that and simply went on with my business, but the same shit happens elsewhere. Nobody imo should be mad, but if they get upset over such trivial things...



Your point? 

My post was not written in a serious manner in spite of the lack of emoticons and its appearance, though, I suppose it was meant to somewhat address you in patronizing way ... but that meme is remarkably unfunny and you shouldn't complain about negativity if you aren't in any way emotionally invested in this manga, that was my point. Let's leave it at that and end this, it's kind of pointless now despite my willing participation.

Do you like any particular thing about the Inheritance Ceremony Arc? The Shimon family are a set of characters I can do without, really. That makes it hard to care about the current happenings. I'm really having trouble coming up with something positive to say about it.


----------



## The last Dalek (Jun 4, 2011)

Amae said:


> Uh, let's go step by step:
> 
> 1. You: Shounen manga that get popular typically lose their fanbase - you claimed KHR was one of those.
> 2. Me: KHR was never and is not popular.
> ...




It's the fact that you tell people there wrong for liking somthing and try to make them feal bad about liking it and you expect them not to take it personaly? Look as I said before I dont even like Reborn that much (I just think it's OK) but haters just bug me.

Autism causes people to be over sensetive and misintupret things (as for my spelling that has nothing to do with it Im just a shity speller). I apolagise if took what you said the wrong way.


----------



## Egotism (Jun 8, 2011)

Round of applause for Enma. That kid is a great strategist. I bet Tsuna is gonna bitch out on their only chance to kill Daemon though -____-


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 8, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Round of applause for Enma. That kid is a great strategist. I bet Tsuna is gonna bitch out on their only chance to kill Daemon though -____-



Tsuna is gonna ass pull some plan to kill Daemon w/o killing Enma in the process.

Looks like Enma isn't as bad as I first thought he was.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 8, 2011)

gee...I wonder what Tsuna is going to decide...


----------



## Motochika (Jun 8, 2011)

lol Well I'll put my money on Enma not dieing but we've seen in the past that it's not all sunshine and similes (Uni and Gamma's sacrifice).

Good chapter.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 8, 2011)

You know how every fight, Reborn has the imposed "He is not allowed to intervene" Just once I want him too. I wanna see just how bad ass he is.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 8, 2011)

There's no real reason for him not to, though... is there?


----------



## God Movement (Jun 8, 2011)

Meh, Enma is disposable.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't want Enma to die. I like the guy.

Also, I want to know what is going on with the guys who are trapped right now.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh look. Reborn isn't doing anything.

Well i never.


----------



## luffyg2 (Jun 8, 2011)

Well even if he can use the power of all the guardians does not really mean that he can use them as well as the guardian would... and I also get the feeling that soon he will get cornered and then will reveal his last trump card... the fact that he can use the bosses flame and gear too


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 8, 2011)

what was that!?....at least Reborn is doing nothing as usual, it would be a real shock if he actually does anything


----------



## Mozu (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah, like there's even a chance that Tsuna will kill Enma in order to win.  It's a good plan Enma, but you overestimated who your teammate is. He just looks stupid asking Tsuna to do the impossible, instead of noble and self-sacrificing. 



?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Oh look. Reborn isn't doing anything.
> 
> Well i never.



Seriously, what is the deal? I'm sick of him being useless. His name is in the title ffs. DO SOMETHING. Take a shit, eat a cookie, ANYTHING.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 9, 2011)

Burn him to Ash. Tsuna.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 10, 2011)

Spade's gonna die. Then we get to the final boss, _Byakuran_.


----------



## Mastic (Jun 10, 2011)

Tsuna needs to melt both of those bitches. 



Kirihara said:


> Spade's gonna die. Then we get to the final boss, _Byakuran_.



Byakuran: Since when were you under the impression that I wasnt FV.


----------



## Mozu (Jun 10, 2011)

Byakuran again? Hell no. We need to know who is behind Cervello. They approached Byakuran, after all, with the Mare rings.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm about 30 chapters into this manga, while I like it, there doesn't seem to be any type of arc structure I traditionally like in my manga , does that ever change?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 12, 2011)

you'll see. you'll see.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 15, 2011)

Ichigo couldn't even sense which direction the Espada took off in


----------



## Motochika (Jun 15, 2011)

Well damnit I wanted there to be character deaths.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 15, 2011)

Chrome . Cmon Daemon pull something now. use someone as a shield


----------



## BVB (Jun 15, 2011)

Daemon should finally and the manga should finally focus on reborn and the other arcobalenos or rather end.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, at least Tsuna was going to kill Enma for a moment.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 15, 2011)

If Chrome dies....I will be so angry. Ditto for Mukuro.





omg laser pew pew! said:


> Only redeeming feature is Lambo. As long as Lambo exists then I will forever read it


Yes. So much yes. I love Lambo.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 16, 2011)

Enigma said:


> Well, at least Tsuna was going to kill Enma for a moment.



Where do you get your sets :33.
I wish he did though . Daemon better do something before he dies,He was like over powered,than somehow use all the power and become trapped,making him look so stupid


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## Mozu (Jun 17, 2011)

Tsuna wasn't going to kill Enma.  I love how Mukuro's hypocrisy always gets the better of him. Enma can die, but throw Chrome or Tsuna in the mix and he suddenly has excuses to help.  

Reborn is right, of course. People follow Tsuna because of his nature--even Mukuro. Saying that he needs to change is just wrong. If he was the type to just throw away his comrades, he wouldn't be Tsuna (or any other generic shounen hero).


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 17, 2011)

Where did that pic like, Harry potter, Tsuna as Harry,Enma as Ron and Daemon as Voldermont go


----------



## luffyg2 (Jun 17, 2011)

I was sure that Daemon would survive this but the text in the bottom of the last page says that next chapter is the conclusion of the fight... does that mean he flee or does he dies.. I wonder...


----------



## Egotism (Jun 17, 2011)

Knowing Daemon he will flee


----------



## forkandspoon (Jun 20, 2011)

Just got caught up with this manga.... amazing manga, I feel like some of the fights are rushed and the art/detail isn't great but it's definitely one of my favorite manga and I look forward to the weekly released chapters now!


----------



## God Movement (Jun 20, 2011)

Are you crazy?


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe the manga is good if you read it in bulk?


----------



## God Movement (Jun 20, 2011)

No I doubt that. There's no way anyone can actually call current KHR good, is there?


----------



## forkandspoon (Jun 20, 2011)

God Movement said:


> No I doubt that. There's no way anyone can actually call current KHR good, is there?



It is better when you read it in bulk, and this last arc has definitely not been up to par with the prior arcs, but this is really just a transition arc before the Baby history arc.


----------



## Egotism (Jun 20, 2011)

I like this arc really.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jun 20, 2011)

Egotism said:


> I like this arc really.



Oh, yeah, remember this?
Oh, yeah, remember this?

best part of the arc.


----------



## sadino (Jun 20, 2011)

Last chapter's "get back to the kitchen Chrome,you're on the way momment" was really mean.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the Ring Ennma


----------



## God Movement (Jun 22, 2011)

Did his ring just leave him or?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 22, 2011)

The ring left him and merge with the Vongola ring .
Jacked.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 22, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Where do you get your sets :33.
> I wish he did though . Daemon better do something before he dies,He was like over powered,than somehow use all the power and become trapped,making him look so stupid



Oh what was I wearing? :33


----------



## God Movement (Jun 22, 2011)

some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass ava of tsuna i think


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 22, 2011)

God Movement said:


> some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass ava of tsuna i think



Just caught up with latest chapters.... did the author really expect anyone to take Daemon seriously, after we saw his final form?


I mean, really?


----------



## Enigma (Jun 22, 2011)

God Movement said:


> some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass ava of tsuna i think



Hey man, Tsuna's beastin'


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 22, 2011)

I took him seriously before that form. bleh,
'LOL' Reborn kicking Mukurowl aside.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 22, 2011)

God Movement said:


> some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass ava of tsuna i think





He'll burn ya house down.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 22, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Not sure. She pretty much stole the outfit off of one of Michael Jackson's performances.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess she thought it'd be cool for something other than performing live pop music.



His Jackson outfit is ridiculous enough, but I could buy that there's  some demography out there that thinks its cool.

After he equipped _all _of Vongola gear however....  nope, no way anyone could find it anything but absurd.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 22, 2011)

the hell is this, nakama punch: ring version?


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm a bit tired of Enma. I like him, but I want to see Tsuna's actual guardians more. 
And Spade. Why Amano. Why.

Also:

This is what I have noticed lately.

edit: I mean her boob growth. She's only like 13 isn't she


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah i have noticed that too

Also just read the scan...what the hell is this, Amano!?!?!?!


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 22, 2011)

So yet another power up for Tsuna I believe?

Come on Amano... This is just a repetition of the final Byakuran fight now, where Tsuna gets one extra power up to defeat Byakuran.



Skotty said:


> I'm a bit tired of Enma. I like him, but I want to see Tsuna's actual guardians more.
> And Spade. Why Amano. Why.
> 
> Also:
> ...





I thought I was the only one who noticed that.

Enma will be gone soon I'm sure. The arc is closing up.


----------



## shadowlords (Jun 23, 2011)

why the hell do i keep reading this wretched manga. STOP PULLING THESE RANDOM POWER UPS OUT OF YOUR BUTT


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 23, 2011)

The boob growth is an illusion.


----------



## Egotism (Jun 23, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> Link removed
> Link removed
> 
> best part of the arc.



This is the best part of the arc:


----------



## hazashi (Jun 23, 2011)

who cares about the ring fusion?! I wanted to see reborn fight


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 23, 2011)

im somewhat excited and annoyed with this ring fusion....
this opens the door for a WHOLE new arc/upgrades. imagine yamato and gokudera fusing rings/gear... or better yet yamato and hibari 
I feel that it might just be between simon <-> vongola, but it would still be cool if rings/gears could fuse at will


----------



## Ender (Jun 23, 2011)

the rings r combining?! wtf?!  where the hell did that come from!@?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 23, 2011)

Why CAN'T Reborn interfer? Come on, why do the Vendici care about it? That's was THEIR job to stop Daemon in the first place, and they didn't want to do it.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 23, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Why CAN'T Reborn interfer? Come on, why do the Vendici care about it? That's was THEIR job to stop Daemon in the first place, and they didn't want to do it.



More BS from Vendici. I mean, seeing that these pricks were just hiding in some pocket dimension waiting for Tsuna to stop him but appeared when Reborn was about to enter the fray?


----------



## Motochika (Jun 23, 2011)

Gah I wanted to see Reborn get in there!


----------



## Eternity (Jun 23, 2011)

I hate you guys. I hate you all. 

EVERY SINGLE TIME, YOU KEEP READING IT, AND EVERY SINGLE TIME, YOU KEEP HATING IT. IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT, DON'T FREAKING READ IT DAMNIT!


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 23, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The boob growth is an illusion.



Dammit Mukuro I knew you were doing something to her


----------



## God Movement (Jun 23, 2011)

Eternity said:


> I hate you guys. I hate you all.
> 
> EVERY SINGLE TIME, YOU KEEP READING IT, AND EVERY SINGLE TIME, YOU KEEP HATING IT. IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT, DON'T FREAKING READ IT DAMNIT!



shutup already


----------



## Eternity (Jun 23, 2011)

God Movement said:


> shutup already



Im not the one nagging about how bad the manga is and keep reading it. So right back atcha


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't care how cheesy it gets, I'll probably always love this manga. Same with Bleach.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jun 23, 2011)

I liked the chapter, I wonder if the rings can separate after they come together. If not that pretty much means good bye enma from future arcs.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 23, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I don't care how cheesy it gets, I'll probably always love this manga. Same with Bleach.


----------



## luffyg2 (Jun 23, 2011)

It would have been kind of lame if Daemon got defeated so easily so I was already sure that he would survive.. did not expect the ring to fuse though and I was so disappointed when the vindice stopped Reborn.. let him fight for once


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 23, 2011)

What actually impressed me was how Enma?s ring looked just like one of those ships from anime of mechas


----------



## shadowlords (Jun 23, 2011)

God Movement said:


> shutup already



Lulz 

Yes.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 23, 2011)

shadowlords said:


> Lulz
> 
> Yes.





Eternity said:


> Im not the one nagging about how bad the manga is and keep reading it. So right back atcha




                                 .


----------



## Reisorr (Jun 23, 2011)

Contributing by saying that this manga is pretty fucking shit but I'll keep reading because I've already read too much of this manga to to throw-away..

you know what im saying ?

TL/DR: Never look forward or think about "hmm, what could happen next?" because the only surprises I'll get are about how lame X things turned out to be.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 23, 2011)

shadowlords said:


> why the hell do i keep reading this wretched manga. STOP PULLING THESE RANDOM POWER UPS OUT OF YOUR BUTT



Still better than Naruto.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jun 23, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Still better than Naruto.



What does Naruto have to do with this?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 23, 2011)

^

Someone please explain to me what is significant about the sky flame?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 23, 2011)

Eternity said:


> I hate you guys. I hate you all.
> 
> EVERY SINGLE TIME, YOU KEEP READING IT, AND EVERY SINGLE TIME, YOU KEEP HATING IT. IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT, DON'T FREAKING READ IT DAMNIT!



I know right? If I don't like something then I'm sure as pie ain't gonna keep on reading or watching it. It's common sense.

They're probably the type who read series they don't like "just for the lulz" or whatever hell they mean.



hazashi said:


> who cares about the ring fusion?! I wanted to see reborn fight



You should know by now that it's a unwritten rule that Reborn cannot fight anybody in the series.



dark messiah verdandi said:


> ^
> 
> Someone please explain to me what is significant about the sky flame?



Ch.2


----------



## Mozu (Jun 24, 2011)

Amano is starting to come up with an actual reason as to why Reborn can't fight? I'm not complaining, but why bother at this point. Unless it's simply this battle in particular that the Vindice are saying he can't interfere with. Looking at the ending, perhaps it's still 'part of plan' for the Vongola and Shimon to accomplish something together. 

I actually like the beetle ring, surprisingly. I wasn't really sold on this arc, but now that things are reaching a climax, it's more interesting. I'm looking forward to seeing what Sky+Earth can do. 

It's been a while since we had some Reborn and Mukuro one on one. Nice to see Reborn kicking him around while he's defenseless. XD Though the MS translation has a lot of cursing in it. Don't really think there's that much language in this manga tbh. Sketchy trans is sketchy per usual.


----------



## Danchou (Jun 24, 2011)

This manga is like a carwreck. You just can't stop looking.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 24, 2011)

I am just still readding for that 'BOMBSHELL Moment' and the fan service


----------



## Soichiro (Jun 25, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> What actually impressed me was how Enma?s ring looked just like one of those ships from anime of mechas



it Reminded me of This from Power Rangers 







ENMA IS THE CRIMSON RANGER :WOW


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 25, 2011)

_Now I'm just waiting for Byakuran to dispatch Spade_


----------



## Sen (Jun 26, 2011)

Tbh, I don't really like this arc that much just because I think it's annoying how the entire all the former-villains are extremely similar to the Vongola and then they all become friends (which feels like a repeat of the Varia), so I'll be glad once a new arc starts myself 

I also thought Chrome was pretty cool in the last chapter!  

@Soichiro- omg those pictures   They sadly do look quite a bit like the ring.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 26, 2011)

So we reach the stage where she's going to steal ideas ,Sad day


----------



## Excalibur (Jun 26, 2011)

Sen said:


> Tbh, I don't really like this arc that much just because I think it's annoying how the entire all the former-villains are extremely similar to the Vongola and then they all become friends (which feels like a repeat of the Varia), so I'll be glad once a new arc starts myself
> 
> I also thought Chrome was pretty cool in the last chapter!
> 
> @Soichiro- omg those pictures   They sadly do look quite a bit like the ring.



Same here. I actually wanted Chrome to play an even more significant role too, then just be a sacrafice.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 27, 2011)

Sen said:


> Tbh, I don't really like this arc that much just because I think it's annoying how the entire all the former-villains are extremely similar to the Vongola and then they all become friends (which feels like a repeat of the Varia), so I'll be glad once a new arc starts myself
> 
> I also thought Chrome was pretty cool in the last chapter!
> 
> @Soichiro- omg those pictures   They sadly do look quite a bit like the ring.



The new arc should be pretty interesting, as it seems that the Vindice are gonna be the antagonists for the next arc, seeing as how they boast they have enough power to defeat Daemon Spade and they also have a mysterious nature.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 30, 2011)

Chinese scan is out.

Kenpachi clearly hates to use kendo. And when he's going to use it, he apparently makes a big deal out of it


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

LOL TSUNA IS NOW IMORTAL.
All his bone were crushed,but were fixed by Earth Flames,Gravitation pulling them abck together and fix them all and make them stronger.

Primo and First Shimon agree to the pact,but if they ever fight,the true memories of the past would be past on to them,and when they become friends,the rings will join as recognition of that friendship.

FRIENDSHIP speech by Tsuna .

Reborn'signal the end is near,and look like something will happen to him after this m


----------



## God Movement (Jun 30, 2011)

Kenpachi clearly hates to use kendo. And when he's going to use it, he apparently makes a big deal out of it


----------



## Soulme (Jun 30, 2011)

i liked the chapter. too bad we still don't know exactly what happened to cozart after that meeting with giotto.

and i hope the earth and sky rings don't stay fuzed together.


----------



## YogaBallsofFire (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh look no good Tsuna just became "dead eyes" Tsuna. Why do powerups require the guy to look all non-chalant? In this case he's all 

I prefer  powerups myself




Mei Lin said:


> LOL TSUNA IS NOW IMORTAL.
> All his bone were crushed,but were fixed by Earth Flames,Gravitation pulling them abck together and fix them all and make them stronger.
> 
> Primo and First Shimon agree to the pact,but if they ever fight,the true memories of the past would be past on to them,and when they become friends,the rings will join as recognition of that friendship.
> ...



hmmm reminds me of a certain comic book character 

lol friendship speeches ftw


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 30, 2011)

what the hell is XANXUS at a time like this


----------



## Soichiro (Jun 30, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> what the hell is XANXUS at a time like this



No Place for Xanxus in this  Tsuna is more than enough pek
So watch how Tsuna becomes Legend


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 30, 2011)

X burner to the face. Gravity+ Xburner to the face was the best thing about this chapter


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 30, 2011)

Tsuna has come such a long way from the boy in chapter one who didn't do anything.


----------



## Soichiro (Jun 30, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Tsuna has come such a long way from the boy in chapter one who didn't do anything.



Ohpek

He's born to be Boss.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 30, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Tsuna has come such a long way from the boy in chapter one who didn't do anything.



He hasn't really.


----------



## Mastic (Jun 30, 2011)

Lol Xburner to the face.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 30, 2011)

God Movement said:


> He hasn't really.




neither has luffy and Naruto. Not even a tiny bit. *extremely sarcastic*


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Xburner to someones face,oh well he's a monster,and Tsuna is the monster Tamer


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 30, 2011)

But Luffy was able to defeat a big monster since the beginning

anyway I wonder what the hell is the difference between their flames and Kozato and Giotto?s flames though I liked the beat up that daemon was getting I mean X burner in the face? surpass that bro i dare ya


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Amano pls in the next chapter make Tsuna make a Giant fire ball,and shove it down Spades throat,insert some evil in him.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 30, 2011)

Tsuna was acting like a BAUCE in this chapter. 

Xburner to the face


----------



## Mozu (Jun 30, 2011)

Horrible, cheesy dialogue returns this chapter, I see. And a leg ring? I got DBZ flashbacks this week, especially with the knocking someone into the earth and leaving a hole skit.


----------



## luffyg2 (Jun 30, 2011)

Daemon remind me so much of Aizen right now..anyway I wonder if Tsuna will keep this new power up after the fight or is it just a temporary thing..I hope not cause it's kind of cool


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 1, 2011)

luffyg2 said:


> Daemon remind me so much of Aizen right now..anyway I wonder if Tsuna will keep this new power up after the fight or is it just a temporary thing..I hope not cause it's kind of cool



NO DUDE!!. How is Enma supose to fight again if Tsuna keeps his ring  I agree that this Oath's Flame it's pretty cool. But They should keep the Hyper Duo.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2011)

Enma will be disable and force him to leave the mafia,and no more Shimon,one less character to compete with Tsuna in the Manga. I MEAN SERIOUSLY GTFO ENMA.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2011)

We have no more for 2 Tsuna,Its do or die.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 1, 2011)

Bullshit powerup


----------



## The last Dalek (Jul 1, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> Bullshit powerup



Meh atleast there was some kind explenation was given about the rings being designed to do that. Imagine how much worst it would have been if the rings just did so because lol friendship. Not that this power up was anny good Im just pointing out how much worst it could have been.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 1, 2011)

There needs to be a club for victims of plot for people like Randy Boy Jr, Damon and Aizen.


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jul 4, 2011)

in the future are who's the girl that Ryohei has his arm around?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 4, 2011)

Hana,she love her hunks.


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jul 4, 2011)

haha srly?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 6, 2011)

And he's pretty surprised here when she's out 

Chapter's out.

8th flame interests me...


----------



## Zaru (Jul 6, 2011)

Lol vindice.

"Bye guys"
"Oh no you don't"


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 6, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Lol vindice.
> 
> "Bye guys"
> "Oh no you don't"



Not really sure who's the bigger douchebag. Vindice or Spade?

The 8th flame must have some rules to using it if they cared enough to stop Spade when he left Mukuro's body even when they said they were going to leave it to Tsuna and co.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 6, 2011)

lol Daemon, don?t tell me that chick in the photo was his lover or something and all of this was because of her


----------



## Mozu (Jul 6, 2011)

^

My thoughts exactly. I hate the whole bitter over a lost lover angle. Why can't someone just be evil and twisted naturally? I'm going to go ahead and assume that she died because of a mistake on the Primo's part. 

I was pretty happy when Tsuna pointed out that Spade's specialty was the art of run. Too bad the Vindice caught him. Eighth element probably has something to do with Time, or at least that's what I'm thinking thus far.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 6, 2011)

and just like that the arc comes to a close.


One has to wonder...if Daemon really despised Primo and his guardians..then why carry around that picture?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 6, 2011)

Next we find out that chick was the real reason Daemon was so ebul. She jumps out of the locket and fights Tsuna. She's the actual arc villain... or is she? 


Lol at the Vindice finally interfering. So it's illegal by mafia world law to use the eighth flame without a physical body, but it's totally okay to create mayhem in their prison and break free.


----------



## Gibberish (Jul 6, 2011)

The eighth element is probably something about Darkness, and most likely has some governance over space. Although the girl is most definitely Daemon's lover, perhaps she was the first gen's 8th element user


----------



## Mozu (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah, I was thinking perhaps it was something to do with Shadow/Darkness since it's the opposite of the light/flames. One can't really be noticed without the other, it keeps  harmony, yin/yang, etc.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 6, 2011)

Lol at him trying to run away twice in one chapter. I don't know what interception made me laugh most.


----------



## Gibberish (Jul 6, 2011)

Mozu said:


> Yeah, I was thinking perhaps it was something to do with Shadow/Darkness since it's the opposite of the light/flames. One can't really be noticed without the other, it keeps  harmony, yin/yang, etc.



Imo, it's very likely the Yin/Yang theme will be continued by Tsuna getting a " Flame of Light," or something that corresponds to the Eighth element .


----------



## hadou (Jul 6, 2011)

This manga keeps getting more similar to Dragonball Z. The characters are always powering up and there is always some new hidden power whenever a new enemy appears.


----------



## Gibberish (Jul 6, 2011)

That's essentially every Battle Manga ever.


----------



## luffyg2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Eight element seems interesting hope they explain it more... and I wonder if this girl is a guardian too.. would that mean that Tsuna also have an other guardian that we never heard about


----------



## shadowlords (Jul 7, 2011)

hadou said:


> This manga keeps getting more similar to Dragonball Z. The characters are always powering up and there is always some new hidden power whenever a new enemy appears.



Agreed. 

This shit is just too ridiculous. 

What is the point in giving a number limit to the types of flames if you can just make up more on the spot. 

Probably going to be like 23 different flames by the end of the series.

Tsuna's ring will turn into full body armor that somehow fuses with Dino's and Enma's and it was all part of the Primo's plan for that to happen or some shit.

Byakuran will become a giant planet sized villain with the Time and Space Flames.  

When Reborn FINALLY fights he will be so overpowered he could have defeated every villain since the beginning of the series.

Sigh. Even though I say this I will continue reading this crap..


----------



## Soulme (Jul 7, 2011)

this chapter really got wanting to know more answers! That woman was never mentioned before and this is just my wild ming working but what if giotto ran with that woman to japan and she became his wife....


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2011)

The Woman must be very special. Giotto stole her heart away 
LOL the line I have a special ability
Tsuna'yeah Running away ' lmao

The 8th Flame. Flame of Hatred?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 7, 2011)

LOL @ the Vendicci guy, or whatever their name is 

"Daemon I won't forgive you if you use it!"

Not only Daemon will rot in jail for eternity, but that Vendici guy won't forgive him on top of that. Oh no.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2011)

The only down side is you Tsuna' really you won't kill him'he's a monster,how can he atone his sins if he isnt alive,


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 7, 2011)

dem flames burn even spirits.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok now he's a excorsist or some kind


----------



## The last Dalek (Jul 7, 2011)

The current arcs arnt exactly good but whatching Tsuna curbstomp someone while ripping off DBZ is entertaining. Well atleast for me it is.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 7, 2011)

I really have a growing dislike for the vindice.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 7, 2011)

Finally that bitch is dead. Lol Vindice, now you wanna step up.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 7, 2011)

Really, what are the Vindice planning? They were willing to actually allow Daemon to rampage even when they could stop him, now they threaten him when he starts revealing stuff about their unique flame? The Vindice's flames must be some "above top secret" type of shit... Actually, it seems as if they're based off the Men In Black imo.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 8, 2011)

Boring chapter. That was Daemons full power?


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 11, 2011)

i think that girl is to Daemon what Chrome is to muruko


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 12, 2011)

this
I cried. I hated Daemon so much, but now, I guess I don't as much.
Also I'm so glad everyone got released!


----------



## Motochika (Jul 12, 2011)

Finally we get some info on the Vindice.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL out of no where Pops an Elena and Makes Daemon Normal 
sad though the manga probaly coming to an end.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 12, 2011)

It might not be ending. I thought Bleach was going to end after the last arc, but it's still going strong. I'm hoping the same for KHR. [come on timeskip with mafia boss Tsuna!]


----------



## hadou (Jul 12, 2011)

This chapter sucked so much my ass hurts.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 12, 2011)

Same here, I don?t think manga is ending that soon

Anyway, as most of us expected Daemon did everything for the girl, though i liked that all the guys from shimon and vongola were released, what i wonder is...when will Tsuna break? I mean when the rings merged  the gravity made his bones to be united but now that all finished at least he shall rest for a while sinc ethe flames didn?t really heal him.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok Mukuro time to stab Tsuna and take control of him r


----------



## Achilles (Jul 12, 2011)

So, when Vindice said they'd let everyone go, was Makuro included in that?


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 12, 2011)

"Vongola Super Intuition" 
WTF is this shit. This arc started off good and went fucking horrible. Pleeaase let the Vindice say something interesting next chapter that leads to the end of the manga. I think it's time is running out


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2011)

My Vongola senses are tingling...


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 12, 2011)

That it for him...?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 12, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Ok Mukuro time to stab Tsuna and take control of him r



yeah....I don?t think he can even move


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jul 12, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> "Vongola Super Intuition"
> WTF is this shit.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 12, 2011)

After he recovers


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 12, 2011)

He lied thats a first.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 12, 2011)

Its ridiculous how Tsuna keeps freaking out over the thought of him running the Vongola...


----------



## Mozu (Jul 12, 2011)

Elena was a princess?  

I was expecting a more dramatic twist to the end since Mukuro's story ended up being so generic and boring--I'll never learn. Hopefully the Vindice won't be bitches and will let Mukuro go free. That or Tsuna helps him escape. I'm surprised he can even talk with his body after what it's been through.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 12, 2011)

*prays for ten year time skip*


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 12, 2011)

Winny said:


> *prays for ten year time skip*



Keep praying sis...


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't get it... Why is Daemon being redeemed? This is the same guy that killed Enma's family and pretty much brought a huge amount of anguish to Enma's life... Hell, he was constantly referred to as an monster but I guess that was only towards how much power he packed, instead of his actual personality.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 13, 2011)

This manga has one task left before it can end...


*Spoiler*: __ 



LET REBORN FUCKIN FIGHT 

Its really the only thing left to do once Tsuna mans the fuck up and becomes Decimo. Even Amano must realize this.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 13, 2011)

Chapter had Lambo in it

10/10


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 13, 2011)

everyone is happy yay!!!













fuck it


----------



## Egotism (Jul 13, 2011)

No classic "I don't give a darn" Hibari face so whatever


----------



## The last Dalek (Jul 13, 2011)

There havnt been anny arcs I liked since the vari arc but its really pathetic that people are so spiteful about it. 

Im not defendong the manga's quality in annyway but haters are annoying cocks regardless of how crappy the thing they hate is.


----------



## luffyg2 (Jul 13, 2011)

Can't wait to see what the revelation of the Vendice will be... and I wonder if Mukuro will go back to jail or is he free like the others... I wonder what the next arc will be...probably one related to the Vendice


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 13, 2011)

I figure if the Vendice are the villain in the next arc, Mukuro will probably go free, hah.





			
				Winny said:
			
		

> *prays for ten year time skip*


I like you.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 13, 2011)

Why were the others released from the prison? The conditions were set back in Primo's time. It doesn't even matter that Daemon caused this. They should still be there. It'd be pretty cool seeing Tsuna and the others travel to the prison to break them out.

But yeah. I'd love a timeskip. Maybe it'll give Tsuna enough time to mature and finally accept his role as boss.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 13, 2011)

I hope after this they'll bring on an Arcobaleno arc and get Reborn in on the action.


----------



## Egotism (Jul 13, 2011)

Enigma said:


> *Why were the others released from the prison? The conditions were set back in Primo's time.* It doesn't even matter that Daemon caused this. They should still be there. It'd be pretty cool seeing Tsuna and the others travel to the prison to break them out.
> 
> But yeah. I'd love a timeskip. Maybe it'll give Tsuna enough time to mature and finally accept his role as boss.



Missed the part when Vindice made a deal with tsuna?


----------



## Enigma (Jul 13, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Missed the part when Vindice made a deal with tsuna?



I must not have been paying as much attention as I thought lol. What was the deal? Defeat Daemon and his friends are freed?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 13, 2011)

At this point, Time skip or Tsuna getting possese by Mukuro pls 
you don't see Rikuo moan all the time


----------



## Egotism (Jul 13, 2011)

Enigma said:


> I must not have been paying as much attention as I thought lol. What was the deal? Defeat Daemon and his friends are freed?



Yup. The vindice were acting like lazy bums and told Tsuna if he takes care of Daemon both families will be freed


----------



## Zaru (Jul 21, 2011)

So next up is Varia Filler.


----------



## Ender (Jul 21, 2011)

yaaaaaay  dumb arc finally over


----------



## Alpha (Jul 21, 2011)

I expected the flashback to be..... more... than that.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 21, 2011)

Lawl Amano you might aswell let someone else who bother writing about the manga to continue . The story is so stupid and dissapointing now.Now we had to focus on more side characters.and Flashbacks is nothing to be excited about. Plan something good next arc.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 21, 2011)

Jesus, you'd think Adelheid wouldn't be such a bitch to the ones who saved her and everyone else.
I also thought Katou Julie would actually wise up about Adel too.

Oh well, Varia next chapter.


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2011)

because there's no One Piece chapter I forgot to check other mangas  I was like what are you guys talking about XD

was that black haired chick, Adel's ansestor, Cozart's wife??? o.O


----------



## Ender (Jul 21, 2011)

idk if she's cozarts wife or julie's ancestor's wife  im thinkin julie


----------



## Velocity (Jul 21, 2011)

Zaru said:


> So next up is Varia Filler.



Well, they _are_ kinda behind. Calling them a tenth as powerful as Tsuna and the others is probably generous by this point. I doubt anyone will really mind too much, though. I can't be the only one who thinks the Varia are cooler than most of the main team.

I wanna see Xanxus again!


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2011)

sencho, yeah you would think that, but Cozart lifted up a child and said something about his children's children looking at the kid... the only woman there is that Adel's ancestor.


Winny, the only ones from Varia that I like are Xanxus and Squallo  and I still think Yamamoto is cooler than any of them


----------



## Ender (Jul 21, 2011)

Send Space

there are more womenz there, u just dont see em up close  and she calls him boss, not dad 

plus: Send Space <-- he says maggie's children, not his children


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2011)

sorry  I guess ur right


----------



## Ender (Jul 21, 2011)

sencho always is


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 21, 2011)

I thought Maggie was the name of the little girl


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Jul 21, 2011)

Finally caught up. Must say I enjoyed it. Yes even the arc that just ended. 

Dont really like the constant power ups. The ones in this arc were kind of rediculous. I better just interperet them as better weapons. Overal nice manga


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 21, 2011)

I loved the chapter. I like the cute little daily life arc chapters, which is why I loved the first 60 that everyone else hates so much.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 21, 2011)

Mukuro free as a bird, and next chapter Varia.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey did the last line on the last page say something about more powerup


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> sencho always is


right 


luffy no haki said:


> I thought Maggie was the name of the little girl


or maybe not XD


Duttyman Momochi said:


> Finally caught up. Must say I enjoyed it. Yes even the arc that just ended.
> 
> Dont really like the constant power ups. The ones in this arc were kind of rediculous. I better just interperet them as better weapons. Overal nice manga


yeah I just caught up to the manga two days ago, gotta do the anime now. And I also don't like the powerups. It's like every arc and every fight Tsuna and everyone must power up from super sayan to godly.


Skotty said:


> I loved the chapter. I like the cute little daily life arc chapters, which is why I loved the first 60 that everyone else hates so much.



well they're good once in a while, not 60 chapters back to back


----------



## Woofie (Jul 21, 2011)

This chapter was kinda boring, but I actually wouldn't mind a bit more everyday life stuff (not just a random chapter where a dozen characters have to make an appearance). Some of the early chapters were genuinely entertaining, mostly thanks to Reborn. I definitely wouldn't want five volumes of them again, but still, a bit of a break between huge arcs would be welcome.

The next big arc better be something that actually seems worthwhile.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 21, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Jesus, you'd think Adelheid wouldn't be such a bitch to the ones who saved her and everyone else.
> I also thought Katou Julie would actually wise up about Adel too.
> 
> Oh well, Varia next chapter.




Well... Adel is supposed to be pretty much a female version of Hibari, so I'm not too surprised about this...


----------



## luffyg2 (Jul 21, 2011)

A nice little chapter but I really thought that the vendice revelation would be far more mind blowing than that... anyway I wonder now that Mokuro is free will he be the gardian of the mist or is it Chrome... and will he still need chrome


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2011)

Tsuna's next powerup


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 21, 2011)

He doesn't even need trainning anymore,he wave his wand and he gets it


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 21, 2011)

Finally             .


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 21, 2011)

Nico Robin said:


> or maybe not XD



but it is


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 21, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> Well... Adel is supposed to be pretty much a female version of Hibari, so I'm not too surprised about this...


She genuinely cares about her friends and actually shows it.
Hibari, on the other hand, is just a douche with good timing


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow it's actually over. So is Tsuna officially 10th now or what? (Wasn't that the whole point in the inheritance ceremony anyway...?)

If the next arc isn't any good I'm gonna quit this manga.


----------



## Fourangers (Jul 22, 2011)

This is the shortest arc I read from a Shounen manga, like...ever. 

Does that mean that the manga is ending some day?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 22, 2011)

Whatever happened to Byakuran????

And we get to shift focus on the Varia now. This should be interesting


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 22, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> This is the shortest arc I read from a Shounen manga, like...ever.
> 
> Does that mean that the manga is ending some day?


For the love of Thor it should. It had it's good days, had it's bad days - time to end it.


----------



## Fourangers (Jul 22, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Whatever happened to Byakuran????



OH YEAH!  Wait, didn't someone mentioned that he was a good guy in this dimension or something? 



Hatifnatten said:


> For the love of Thor it should. It had it's good days, had it's bad days - time to end it.



I thought that the 10 years of future this manga would end, this arc felt like some sort of side quest.  I didn't feel like there was any character development or anything of this sort, it was just the mangaka making new toys to sell.  Aw well, at least Mukuro was released.

Btw, your set is so cool.  Stock please?


----------



## Mastic (Jul 22, 2011)

Fuck that bitch Byakuran, Varia is where real shit happens.


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jul 22, 2011)

Xanxus FTW


----------



## son_michael (Jul 22, 2011)

Inheritance ceremony arc ends without Tsuna getting his inheritance ceremony.....


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 22, 2011)

What did he inherit,wheres the 9th,wheres everyone,what happened to all that 

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://fotozup.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/scary-faces-027.jpg


----------



## Milliardo (Jul 22, 2011)

looks like tsuna and co went back to normal yet we didn't see him inherit the 10th. i wish reborn would get a time skip already.. they're really powerful as kids..


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 23, 2011)

Well I'm glad its back to some comedy for now, hope it continues as a break from fighting/constant upgrades.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 23, 2011)

Comedy? Its going straight to Varia now


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 23, 2011)

Varia and Flan right? Varia in trouble ?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 23, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Varia and Flan right? Varia in trouble ?


Remember that Fran isn't part of the Varia in the present time. He should be pretty young, too.



> Inheritance ceremony arc ends without Tsuna getting his inheritance ceremony.....


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 23, 2011)

Wait where was Varia mentioned? Is everyone else getting some magical look into next weeks chapter or am I just behind somehow.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 23, 2011)

Ha-ri said:


> Wait where was Varia mentioned? Is everyone else getting some magical look into next weeks chapter or am I just behind somehow.


The note in corner of the last page.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh, I never read those.


----------



## Egotism (Jul 27, 2011)

Back In Business:


----------



## Achilles (Jul 27, 2011)

nice hat.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 27, 2011)

Then they are meeting with Fran?


----------



## Enigma (Jul 27, 2011)

Chapters out.

Chapters 12 & 13

[sp]Why does the Varia need a new leader? What's wrong with Xanxus?[/sp]


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 27, 2011)

Did I miss something? Where did Xansus go?

(Please tell me they gave up on Tsuna and made him boss instead :33)


----------



## Enigma (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh wait, there was a translation note. They want a "leading, upper ranking" member. What, like 2nd in command?


----------



## OS (Jul 27, 2011)

Since when did they use Genjutsu?


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 27, 2011)

I think any illusion techniques are referred to as "Genjutsu"

They should have just translated it to Illusion Technique or something, someone who doesn't read Naruto probably wouldn't pick up on the meaning


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 27, 2011)

I love the Varia so I'm so glad we are learning more about them.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 27, 2011)

That hat is awesome

Also Xanxus looked kind of beast this chapter you saw him eating?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 27, 2011)

What did I say About Flan? My Woman's instinct .
Interesting arc coming up.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 27, 2011)

Variapek  I just love them. Plus Mukuro too. Best chapter in a while.


----------



## OS (Jul 27, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> I think any illusion techniques are referred to as "Genjutsu"
> 
> They should have just translated it to Illusion Technique or something, someone who doesn't read Naruto probably wouldn't pick up on the meaning



I doubt there is any anime/manga reader who doesn't know Naruto.


----------



## Milliardo (Jul 27, 2011)

it was great seeing mukuro again, i love his character.. i'm glad the focus is on varia now and interested in younger flan.

i would also like to see whats up with viper and the letter reborn sent him.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 27, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> That hat is awesome
> 
> Also Xanxus looked kind of beast this chapter you saw him eating?



Xanxus is always beast. 

Chapter was good, Mukuro vs. Varia is gonna be hella funny.


----------



## Egotism (Jul 28, 2011)

So Xanxus is being replaced?


----------



## hazashi (Jul 28, 2011)

everything gets better with varia


----------



## Robin (Jul 28, 2011)

even one panel with Xanxus makes the chapter better


----------



## landondonnovan (Jul 28, 2011)

Xanxus , Varia, Mukuro.... what an awesom chapter. cant wait for next week


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 28, 2011)

The guy with glasses AND the guy who has hair over his eyes.  I know it's bait for the fangirls, but this is way better than Tsuna and co.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 28, 2011)

yoou just started reading? m


----------



## Mozu (Jul 29, 2011)

Varia? Fran? Mukuro & co? Well I'm fucking sold for this arc. :33

Now to dampen my spirits with some logic.  Isn't Fran supposed to be Mukuro's protege? So wouldn't he actually need to 'get schooled' by Mukuro before he could join Varia? Seems like the actual focus of this new arc is a set up to get rid of Marmon. He's already screwed since he brought up a magic fountain and lost the information Reborn sent him. For him it's just a case of natural selection, though. I don't remember him being around in the FA either... 

Chrome appears to be absent from Mukuro's company. Unless she appears next week, I'm assuming she has stayed behind in the event that 'Boss' needs her in Japan.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 29, 2011)

Dunno though I think it is more to be part of their group? i mean varia has fodders as well so maybe as Varia leader it means one strong enough to lead fodders just like they do.


----------



## Destin (Aug 4, 2011)

Chapter 348 is out.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah, pretty cool chapter. Kid Flan is pretty funny.

I'm really curious as to who the arcobaleno with the clear pacifier is. Seems that the other babies have a clue.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 4, 2011)

lol Levi.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 4, 2011)

What does Mukuro even want from Fran?


----------



## Achilles (Aug 4, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> What does Mukuro even want from Fran?



Another lackey?


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 4, 2011)

Since they are going back to Namimori,does it mean Fran chosed Mukuro


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 4, 2011)

Anyway, Akira obviously can't wait to introduce another power up, so what do you think she will do next?

I'm thinking of something like a Vongola Mecha Suits. Then the Vongola Guardians can merge into a Vongola Megazord or something like that.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 4, 2011)

So I heard the new arc is about Varia.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 4, 2011)

Half of it is true


----------



## son_michael (Aug 4, 2011)

beware blocks of cheese


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 4, 2011)

Ya know, it doesn?t matter who Fran chose because anyway since none of them want him they will just charge the responsibility in the "reliable" Tsunayoshi, ya know a boss like that who seems more like your underling isn?t found everyday


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 4, 2011)

Reborn and Fran might work,Reborn will just punish along 
whos this hime the Arcobaleno talking about


----------



## OS (Aug 4, 2011)

All right. I lold at pineapple head.


----------



## The last Dalek (Aug 4, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Anyway, Akira obviously can't wait to introduce another power up, so what do you think she will do next?
> 
> *I'm thinking of something like a Vongola Mecha Suits. Then the Vongola Guardians can merge into a Vongola Megazord or something like that*.



You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Mozu (Aug 4, 2011)

Fran is amazing  He has that Lambo spunk and the ability to royally piss off adults that I love. 

I'm hoping he isn't pointing at the Cervello or Byakuran next week. Though I can't think of what they would need him for specifically. 

The whole thing with the "certain person from a certain group" is just irritating. My interest isn't really piqued even though we got to see Fon and Verde. 



Mei Lin said:


> Since they are going back to Namimori,does it mean Fran chosed Mukuro



I think right now he's pointing at Hibari and some other company. It was already hinted he was going after Mukuro, and Chrome is mysteriously absent. She could be there, too.

I'm trying to think of who else was missing last week, but the only one that comes to mind is Byakuran. 



luffy no haki said:


> Ya know, it doesn?t matter who Fran chose because anyway since none of them want him they will just charge the responsibility in the "reliable" Tsunayoshi, ya know a boss like that who seems more like your underling isn?t found everyday



Tsuna's house is basically the unofficial Vongola orphanage. It would be sort of natural for him to end up there. That and the Tsuna fretting over yet another kid taking over his house and causing him hell is just natural comedy. 

The 'kid' in question sounds a bit ambiguous though, unless the translations missed the mark. It could be a whole other kid that we know that's heading to Namimori.


----------



## luffyg2 (Aug 4, 2011)

I hope he chooses Mukuro this way he can learn stuff from him and become the Fran that we know from the future arc... But I get the feeling he'll choose some third party .. seems like he'll join the school too .. it will be good to see more of Fran.. I love him


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Aug 4, 2011)

I hope he is pointing at Hibari, who just happened to show up to fight Mukuro.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 4, 2011)

I hope that too


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 5, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Anyway, Akira obviously can't wait to introduce another power up, so what do you think she will do next?
> 
> I'm thinking of something like a Vongola Mecha Suits. Then the Vongola Guardians can merge into a Vongola Megazord or something like that.



Or there could be some Guyver-like armors.


----------



## Danchou (Aug 7, 2011)

Fran is awesome.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 13, 2011)

Special mini arc chapter: Link

So I still have my daily dose of Katekyo Hitman Reborn this week. Awright!


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 17, 2011)

Finally! The raw for the latest chapter's out! Link removed


----------



## Soulme (Aug 17, 2011)

also translation out:

this


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 17, 2011)

Finally Chrome is here()


----------



## Zaru (Aug 17, 2011)

Better to not know anything? Did the author just troll us ?


----------



## Ender (Aug 17, 2011)

so...anyone notice ryohei's expression and reaction to the slave thing?  think he'll end up w/her?


----------



## Achilles (Aug 17, 2011)

No Varia or Makuro this chapter. 


And Ryohei looks freakin' creepy.


----------



## Ender (Aug 17, 2011)

well based on hair style, im guess he either ends up with chrome of the future or kyoko's friend of the future


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 17, 2011)

This is chapter is funny,and nice build.up to the arc we all look forward to,
Reborn lets go!


----------



## Ender (Aug 17, 2011)

found it 

Link removed


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 17, 2011)

it was Hana, Kyoko?s friend


----------



## Ender (Aug 17, 2011)

yea  i didnt really follow the anime so i didnt see the corresponding pic where it was confirmed  and its barely noticeable in the manga 

Link removed


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks like we'll finally learn about Reborn and the cursed Infants. So what was the point of the mimicry contest anyways other than Tsuna being an errand boy for Chrome? xDD


----------



## Enigma (Aug 18, 2011)

hahaha Ryohei


----------



## Milliardo (Aug 18, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Better to not know anything? Did the author just troll us ?



i believe i'm starting to agree with this.. lol 

its like nothing is going to change.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 18, 2011)

I wonder if                 I'm the only one  happy that Chrome transferred. 
It's kinda sad that               Mukuro abandoned her...


----------



## luffyg2 (Aug 18, 2011)

I wanted to see who Flan chose... too bad it was not show. Seems like the next arc is going to be all about the arcobaleno...we might finally discover everything about them and I don't really think Mukuro abandoned Chrome...there is probably some other reasons why he did not bring her with them


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 18, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> I wonder if                 I'm the only one  happy that Chrome transferred.
> It's kinda sad that               Mukuro abandoned her...



nope, I liked her transferring to namimori too


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 18, 2011)

In the end we won't find out anything because Tsuna doesn't want to 

Do you think the manga is going might end with its 400th chapter?


----------



## Achilles (Aug 18, 2011)

This could be the last arc if they're finally answering the biggest mysteries.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 18, 2011)

^ And also if Reborn finally fights.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 18, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> ^ And also if *Reborn finally fights*.



Been waiting the whole damn manga for this.

The mangaka better not troll us w/ some "My student Tsuna will beat you up" bullshit.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 18, 2011)

reborn might be.back to adult self .


----------



## Soulme (Aug 19, 2011)

1. i think this next arc might actually be the last arc of this manga

2. tsuna's statement about it being better not knowing the arcobaleno's secret might be his hyper intuition telling him that. anyway i'm glad we will finally learn the secret in like 1-2 years


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 23, 2011)

Sasaki says:


> Issue 38! New twist of Reborn! is sure to astonish you!


Is he trolling like he did with One Piece?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 23, 2011)

Nothing in Reborn is going to astonish anyone at this point.


----------



## Destin (Aug 25, 2011)

Chapter 350 is out.


----------



## Egotism (Aug 25, 2011)

I hope Reborn lets lose on this arc, nothing holding him back.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Aug 25, 2011)

Best chapter in a loooong time.
I bet it will turn to shit towards the middle/end of the arc as usual...which is a shame because a Reborn centric arc is exactly what was needed.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 25, 2011)

Great chapter, always love seeing the adult Acrobaleno.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 25, 2011)

Lal turned into Colonello even though Colonello wasn't even present in that meeting.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 25, 2011)

Lal.has fused with Conollelo


----------



## Zaru (Aug 25, 2011)

Goddamn fucking shit why is the manga getting my hopes up again


----------



## Fourangers (Aug 25, 2011)

^My exact feelings, except it's towards Naruto.  I've learned my lesson though

Aaaaah....adult Reborn. And the fangirls squealed again. (you have no idea how many doujinshis featuring LamboXReborn exists in this fandom...)


----------



## God Movement (Aug 25, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Goddamn fucking shit why is the manga getting my hopes up again



Mmm. This chapter was pretty interesting.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Aug 25, 2011)

Arc has a good start. Always wanted to know what to the acrobaleno.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 25, 2011)

KHR! - Why you do this to us?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm more interested in that Jester looking character. I really love his design.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 25, 2011)

If this happened about 2 years ago instead of all that shit, Reborn wouldn't be in bottom 2 each week.
btw, that masked dude is here straight from JoJo.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 25, 2011)

We should have had the arcobaleno stuff first, then the future arc with multiversal Byakuran as the final villain (and of course the future arc would have to be different). No shimon, no daemon.
That would be a perfect end for reborn. But noooo


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 25, 2011)

Zaru said:


> We should have had the arcobaleno stuff first, then the future arc with multiversal Byakuran as the final villain (and of course the future arc would have to be different). No shimon, no daemon.
> That would be a perfect end for reborn. But noooo



i want more xanxus before the end of the manga.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 25, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> i want more xanxus before the end of the manga.



Future arc would have contained future varia, as it did before. Problem?


----------



## mailer-daemon (Aug 25, 2011)

To make it better: No Tsuna, No Vongola, no other character less than 15.

And make it a purely Acrobaleno arc.


----------



## luffyg2 (Aug 25, 2011)

Really a great chapter... was so cool to see all the Arcobaleno in their adult form. Wish reborn was always like that. I think this is going to be my favorite arc .. I wanted to know the secret of the Arcobaleno for so long..


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Aug 25, 2011)

Unless I'm remembering it wrong, I think that the Arcobaleno meeting place from Reborn's dream is the same as the one shown during the Arcobaleno trials arc in the anime.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 25, 2011)

mailer-daemon said:


> To make it better: No Tsuna, No Vongola, no other character less than 15.
> 
> And make it a purely Acrobaleno arc.



keep dreaming my friend


----------



## Skylit (Aug 26, 2011)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> Unless I'm remembering it wrong, I think that the Arcobaleno meeting place from Reborn's dream is the same as the one shown during the Arcobaleno trials arc in the anime.



And I think that filler arc was considered canon, wasn't it?


----------



## Milliardo (Aug 26, 2011)

we seen all of them in their adult form in the anime filler.. this chapter was alright but it didn't seem to reveal too much.


----------



## Mastic (Aug 26, 2011)

Good chapter, lets see how long until Amano fucks this arc up.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 26, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Good chapter, lets see how long until Amano fucks this arc up.



Amano will probably have Tsuna fight all of Reborn's battles and/or have Tsuna save Reborn's ass when the arc villian shows up.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 26, 2011)

I hate your theory because it will become true on the other hand I love that set of yours.

reps


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 27, 2011)

Utopia Realm said:


> Amano will probably have Tsuna fight all of Reborn's battles and/*or have Tsuna save Reborn's ass when the arc villian shows up*.



That wouldn't be so bad because Tsuna's the main character. It's an unwritten shonen rule for the main character to at least be stronger than their allies no matter what. And also for the fact that seeing Reborn fight, even if he's hopeless against the villain would be good enough.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 27, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> That wouldn't be so bad because Tsuna's the main character. It's an unwritten shonen rule for the main character to at least be stronger than their allies no matter what. And also for the fact that seeing Reborn fight, even if he's hopeless against the villain would be good enough.



If the arc villian holds the 8th flame, shows off his powers and overwhelms Reborn, Tsuna saving him would be fine I guess.

As long as Reborn shows us some pretty sweet feats this arc though.


----------



## Mastic (Aug 27, 2011)

The world's number one hitman being overwhelmed still doesnt sit well with me, especially since hes done shit all this entire manga. 

He needs to take down some big bad to justify him being the _Primera_.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 27, 2011)

mailer-daemon said:


> To make it better: No Tsuna, No Vongola, no other character less than 15.
> 
> And make it a purely Acrobaleno arc.



Or at the very least, keep Shimon the hell away.  



Utopia Realm said:


> Amano will probably have Tsuna fight all of Reborn's battles and/or have Tsuna save Reborn's ass when the arc villian shows up.



Seriously though, since this is his arc, there better not be some rule that Reborn isn't even allowed to fight the guy who's been screwing with his life all these years (assuming that Jester is the main vilain).


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 28, 2011)

Now that I'm thinking about it, that masquerade looking guy kinda reminds me of Relius Clover from Blazblue.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 29, 2011)

Anyone know where I can download the colored pages? Lots of times they come out in a book or something?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 29, 2011)

Reborn could get the Hiko Seijuro deal from Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 29, 2011)

Is it possible this Prescelti Sette guy is the founder of the mysterious Cervello organization you know the ones that gave Byakuran the Sky Mare Ring?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 31, 2011)

Link removed

... so I guess Reborn isn't going to fight.


----------



## luffyg2 (Aug 31, 2011)

This was quite a nice set up chapter.. I was already exited for this arc but this seems like its going to be even more epic than I though.. all of our favorite characters seems like they are going to play a part in this..i cant wait to see where this all goes


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 31, 2011)

Seems like that, not that I care i think this was pretty predictable


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Aug 31, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Reborn could get the Hiko Seijuro deal from Rurouni Kenshin



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Seriously, what an absolutely TERRIBLE development in Reborn's character- that was such a BS twist in RK I could barely see straight. 


JihaD


----------



## Soulme (Aug 31, 2011)

so reborn is with tsuna and dino
skull is with enma
mammon is with xanxus
fon is with noone yet
colonello is with lal/iemitsu
and verde is with mokuro

wonder if a sky arcobaleno will be revealed ....

and another prediction. i think for will choose byakuran


----------



## Velocity (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm just glad to see Dino again.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 31, 2011)

This chapter was quite nostalgic.


----------



## Egotism (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah this could possibly be the final arc, everything is coming together. Byakuran better make an appearance and explain how he came back.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 31, 2011)

How he came back from where?


----------



## Achilles (Aug 31, 2011)

Gee, I wonder who Fon will ask to fight for him?


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 31, 2011)

Achilles said:


> Gee, I wonder who Fon will ask to fight for him?



I'll Bite you to death?


----------



## Raikage (Aug 31, 2011)

Utopia Realm said:


> Amano will probably have Tsuna fight all of Reborn's battles and/or have Tsuna save Reborn's ass when the arc villian shows up.


And


mailer-daemon said:


> To make it better: No Tsuna, No Vongola, no other character less than 15.
> 
> And make it a purely Acrobaleno arc.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 1, 2011)

Arcobaleno are still on the same team tho right?

Like they're not gonna use their new recruits to fight eachother?


----------



## Motochika (Sep 1, 2011)

It's probably gonna be a battle royale for the the winner to have the curse broken. 

Great chapter.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 1, 2011)

Byakuran and the Funeral Wreaths will probably end up working along side Yuni. I have no clue who Fon will end up with.

I'm guessing the Clear Pacifier baby will round it out with the Vindice, and the Jester guy will be hosting the tournament of sorts.


----------



## Mozu (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm so curious to see if maybe Marmon got rejected. It would be funny if he had to beg Mukuro for help instead. 



Achilles said:


> Gee, I wonder who Fon will ask to fight for him?



No idea.  But really, he seems to have a lack of friends/connections other than his student. I guess Verde is the same. 

Seems like teams of people can fight for each Arcobaleno. I'm wondering if they'll have to face off against one another or against some new enemies. The former would probably be more interesting, but the stakes could vary in many ways. Not sure if Amano could actually ever deliver a Hibari vs Mukuro battle. It would probably have to be interrupted anyways. 

And where the hell is Fran again?


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 1, 2011)

Fran is with Mukuro,he.became a student of Mukuro before joining Varia no? Or he could flip to someone else


----------



## Soulme (Sep 2, 2011)

just a thought! how will varia pr cedef be even able to compete with vongola and shimon now that they have the super duper upgraded rings/gear?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 2, 2011)

Soulme said:


> just a thought! how will varia pr cedef be even able to compete with vongola and shimon now that they have the super duper upgraded rings/gear?


Obviously they're going to get their own asspull power up.

Or get their asses kicked.


----------



## Mozu (Sep 2, 2011)

Actually, now that I'm thinking about it, couldn't Fon being going to Kawahira, the guy I-pin always delivers ramen to in the future? It would be a good way to bring him back into the picture, and he was illustrated in the 'who's strongest' cp. If not Fon, I wouldn't be surprised if another Arcobaleno ending up going to him.


----------



## Mastic (Sep 2, 2011)

Fuckin' A Reborn. Fight your own battles.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 2, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Obviously they're going to get their own asspull power up.
> 
> Or get their asses kicked.



Power-ups out of nowhere? In Reborn?


Surely you jest .


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 7, 2011)

Chapter 352's out:
This is the correct translation.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 7, 2011)

Hmm minor plot progession. But good chapter


----------



## God Movement (Sep 7, 2011)

"The real me is super cool"?

That line just didn't bode well with me, sounds corny as fuck. Overall decent chapter though.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 7, 2011)

This is starting to get lame again. DO SOMETHING.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 7, 2011)

Decent chapter.  @ Reborn's last line.


----------



## Raikage (Sep 7, 2011)

It sounded like the Mystery guy said they can only have one representative each, yet Reborn has Dino and Tsuna. Is that a translation error or something?


----------



## Achilles (Sep 7, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> Chapter 352's out:
> This is the correct translation.



Is that guy on the firs page wearing a hairnet? 


How could Dino not know Reborn wasn't a real infant? Hasn't he known him for years?


----------



## G-Man (Sep 7, 2011)

You know who I feel sorry for?  Skull.  Yeah, Skull.

We all know he's the butt monkey of the Arcobaleno (even Colonello, who wasn't even supposed to be part of the group in the first place, looks down on him; and his nickname, while cool-sounding, is "the Man Even the Shinigami Hates" which only highlights his comment about how he is unpopular and no one would fight for him), so his representative (if he can even get one) is probably going to be curbstomped in the first round to hype someone else's representative.  

Makes me wonder why they chose a stunt performer though.  All of the physically capable Arcobaleno can do everything he can do and then some, so what "field of expertise" is he supposed to represent?  Its like they chose this completely random dude for whatever weird ritual the metal hat guy is conducting.


----------



## G-Man (Sep 7, 2011)

Achilles said:


> Is that guy on the firs page wearing a hairnet?
> 
> How could Dino not know Reborn wasn't a real infant? Hasn't he known him for years?



In his defense he may have assumed that Reborn is merely an infant who does not age but can learn like adults, rather than knowing he was originally an adult who became an infant.  If you met Reborn and knew nothing about him, what would you assume?  That he was some weirdly intelligent baby who doesn't age or that he was an adult assassin forever trapped in a baby's body by a magical curse?


----------



## Danchou (Sep 8, 2011)

Well, Skull got Enma to fight for him so he's got a pretty decent fighter.

I hate to admit it because I know how quickly things can change in Reborn, but so far I'm liking the new arc.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 8, 2011)

Your not in your real form.whos that news too..


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2011)

I like the lame lame last panel.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Sep 8, 2011)

This looks like a good arc.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 8, 2011)

I won?t say anything yet since the arc just started, hopefully this won?t turn into the lamest arc of the series.


----------



## Skylit (Sep 9, 2011)

So we get to see Xanxus getting stomped by Tsuna again? Do not want.


----------



## Mastic (Sep 9, 2011)

Lol Reborn is so fuckin' corny. 

Decent chapter nonetheless.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 10, 2011)

Tbh I've this strage feeling that the reason why that guy turned them into babies will be completely disappointing. Probably just an excuse for Akira to keep the manga going for another arc.

I mean... why can it be, anyway? And now he wants to reduce the amount of Arcobaleno by one, so he makes a tournament.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 14, 2011)

decent chapter, still laughing at their poor imagination


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 14, 2011)

wow, now that's a return alright.


----------



## Mozu (Sep 14, 2011)

I really enjoyed this chapter. Adel is somehow enjoyable now. At least I find her much more likable when she's in the kitchen not fighting--she's just better as a caretaker than a fighter from what I'm seeing. Her reactions to Skull actually made me laugh, especially the "If you weren't a baby, I would be regulating you." 

Seeing Skull's dolled up baby face is sort of awful and hilarious at the same time. And I'm trying not to think of those toddler pageant shows from reality tv, but it isn't working.  

Mukuro & co showing up at the end makes me want to reread the Kokuyou arc. I'm not against everyone fighting each other again, and the reason for doing so is sort of decent even if there are unanswered questions all around about the Arcobaleno. It's not really bothering me though since I'm looking forward to the battles to come. 

Only face I don't want to see is M.M.'s though. I really hate that bitch.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 14, 2011)

Just caught up to the last 3 chapters. I honestly can't see team Reborn winning this 'tournament' unless it's nearing the end of the manga. I think one of the other Arcabaleno will win, or the Iron Mask guy will royally screw them all over. Good to see Dino again after a while though


----------



## WhatifWhatifWhatif (Sep 14, 2011)

i love skull


----------



## spaZ (Sep 14, 2011)

This arc is bad for Tsuna because firstly its a dumb competition. Its like a childs test toy. Hes just testing the shit out of them, like fuck its all allies vs allies its like putting them all against them.... Didn't Tsuna learn anything from fighting the Shimon? Group together and fuck reborn and all of them and go after that clear fucker. 

But if they do fight its going to be sickkkk. But Tsuna will pussy out because its people he knows, he can't go all out on those that he cares about..


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 14, 2011)

if you think about it thats probably what's gonna happen anyway. With them joining all up together for one last final battle.

(This series has to end at some point, this is the best occassion to end it on)


----------



## Mozu (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't understand why everyone keeps saying it's going to end after this arc or that arc. There's no reason Amano couldn't go on for many more years. If you're sick of reading then just don't? I'm not reading for original or brilliant content. 

Wondering if maybe Byakugan will be Yuni's rep since he's all angelic now, assuming she needs a rep at all. I can see him doing it to make up for his sins etc because of the alleged change in him.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 15, 2011)

spaZ said:


> This arc is bad for Tsuna because firstly its a dumb competition. Its like a childs test toy. Hes just testing the shit out of them, like fuck its all allies vs allies its like putting them all against them.... Didn't Tsuna learn anything from fighting the Shimon? Group together and fuck reborn and all of them and *go after that clear fucker.*
> 
> But if they do fight its going to be sickkkk. But Tsuna will pussy out because its people he knows, he can't go all out on those that he cares about..



The Vindice baby with the clear pacifer? But they don't even really know where he's at do they? Even then, the Vindice are much stronger than anyone in KHR as of now, so it'd be actually pointless and actually suicidal to go after them...


----------



## Egotism (Sep 16, 2011)

I believe the Clear baby is deceased. Didn't that Vindice guy say he is his avenger, or something like that


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 16, 2011)

Egotism said:


> I believe the Clear baby is deceased. Didn't that Vindice guy say he is his avenger, or something like that



Even if it is dead, the Vindice still hold the clear pacifier...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 22, 2011)

You really expected Yuni to end up with anybody else? I've never been able to figure out who Fon would end up with.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 22, 2011)

Byakuran is back?

*stops reading manga*


----------



## Soulme (Sep 22, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> Byakuran is back?
> 
> *stops reading manga*



what did you expect?

he is dead in the future, not in the past!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 22, 2011)

How are Byakuran and the Six Wreath supposed to fight? They shouldn't have the boxes and the Mare rings... right?


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 22, 2011)

yeah i thought i-pin too, but she's not on the same level as mukuro/xanxus/byakuran >_>;


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 22, 2011)

It's called a new moveset...


----------



## Raikage (Sep 22, 2011)

This is getting interesting. I'm still wondering who Fon will choose. The only one left I can see is Hibari, but thats just one person.


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 22, 2011)

Uncle Shishigawa or something right? Together with I-Pin, together with Lancia for some odd reason


----------



## mmzrmx (Sep 22, 2011)

I think he'll prob work with Kawahira and I pin


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 22, 2011)

This arc is going to be way to congested. 
Arcobaleno 
Vongola
Varia
Mukuro and Kokuyo Gang
Shimon
Byakuran and the R6FW 
Yuni, Ganma and crew
CEDEF

And Fon still hasn't chosen his allies...This arc is leading up to be a let down, but I'm still going to read it


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Sep 22, 2011)

Wait...origionally was going to ask fror some clarification on the whole sky pacifier "lineage" or yunis whole f,d up time line or even why the hell lal was somehow replaced but still cursed.......and yet all i can say after reading these recent posts is FON IS A DUDE?!. I THOUGHT FOR SURE IT WAS A CHICK THOS WHOLE TIME


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 22, 2011)

Collonello will win because his wish is for someone else, and this manga is about kindness and sharing and doing what's best for your nakama friends.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 22, 2011)

Why does Collonello waste the opportunity on Lal when he knows that she will go back to her normal state in 10 years?


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 22, 2011)

We all know that byakuran will win.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 22, 2011)

I think that in this arc we can clearly see that it's doomed to fail right from the very beginning, unlike any other arc. Bringing almost every possible character back, Akira? Really?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 22, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Why does Collonello waste the opportunity on Lal when he knows that she will go back to her normal state in 10 years?



Most likely because of love?

And plus the curse's still a bitch nonetheless?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 22, 2011)

...Why bring Byakuran into this? At the height of his power he was completely outmatched by Tsuna and that was Tsuna before he got the Vongola Gear. Unless Byakuran somehow gets the Mare Gear, he's never going to stand a chance.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 22, 2011)

Kinda too early to tell but it seems nearly everybody's gonna get more powerful or something... I mean, at this point, they actually have to, otherwise it'll just come down to Tsuna and Enma.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 22, 2011)

So the return of Yuni and Byakuran huh?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2011)

What a massive clusterfuck this arc will be
And hopefully the last


----------



## Mozu (Sep 22, 2011)

Well, that ending was predictable. 

However, another "that man"? Really? And he exists beyond the "age"? Sounds like Byakuran, but it could be someone different altogether if it's someone that has been watching over Vongola for so long. I guess if there's a chance that Vongola could be destroyed, he shows up or something? Sounds like he has a curse of his own if that's the case. Or maybe we are seeing the grown-up version of the clear-pacifier baby? 

Too many damn unanswered questions already thanks to Shimone arc.  



Aji Tae said:


> ...Why bring Byakuran into this? At the height of his power he was completely outmatched by Tsuna and that was Tsuna before he got the Vongola Gear. Unless Byakuran somehow gets the Mare Gear, he's never going to stand a chance.



Yeah, I think you answered your own question. 

Not looking forward to the Funeral Wreaths. I don't mind Byakugan, but I always found them more tiresome, useless, and boring than he ever was. 

Wondering where Shouichi and Spanner might end up in all this. If Yuni is time-traveling, then I wouldn't doubt other people are going to now too...


----------



## Enigma (Sep 22, 2011)

What the fuck? I thought Yuni gave up her life in the future so it would be as if Byakuran never existed. 

Yet they both show up in the past...

How is she back anyways?


----------



## Achilles (Sep 22, 2011)

Shimon *and* Byakuran's dull teammates?

Oh, well, we got Varia, the real Makuro and The Arcobaleno. I guess we gotta take the good with the bad.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 22, 2011)

Hmmm....every character returning, including dead ones to fight it out in a huge battle royale.

What an original idea, Akira!


----------



## Raikage (Sep 23, 2011)

Honestly the only  Arcobaleno I see winning this are Skull or Yuni.

Skull Because hes got the Shimon family which is pretty strong and if Skull wins I could easily see the Mystery man tricking Skull and the rest of the Arcobaleno.

I think Yuni might win simply because she will probably wish for all of the Arcobaleno to be freed and then I could see the mystery man fucking them over in that scenario as well.

Reborn won't win imo

Dino will get curb stomped by Byakuran and his team or Shimon

And Tsuna will be a pansy when it comes to fighting his friends and will probably throw a match.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 23, 2011)

Don't underestimate Dino. He's been Hibari's master in each arc for a reason.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 23, 2011)

Both Yuni and Bykuran back fuck so many questions I really do wonder how shes going to unfold this arc.


Ohh anyone know where I can get some high res color pages to?


----------



## Mozu (Sep 23, 2011)

Eh, upon rereading "that guy" is just them talking about Byakuran. So the only question is why he has been working for Vongola for who knows how long. 

Why are they even talking about what a surprise it is he went rogue? Stupid. Even if Iemitsu didn't get memories from the future, Colonello, Lal, and his apprentice definitely did.


----------



## Soulme (Sep 23, 2011)

The real question is who will Fon choose?

Are there any more factions available? I keep thinking about this and all i came up with is that somehow he will bring in the 9th vongola bos and his guardians....


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 23, 2011)

Does the tournament need any more characters?

It's not like he is going to win, probably.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 23, 2011)

The Tomaso family is one possibility, but its a stretch. Other than that I have no guesses


----------



## Egotism (Sep 23, 2011)

_Fon - Hibari_ Just because of what Verde said.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 23, 2011)

I've stopped reading KHR since like early June/late May.

Has it gotten any better? Frankly speaking the powers and the story just felt so stretched that honestly it was deleted from my 'must read' weekly manga list.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 23, 2011)

foreign said:


> I've stopped reading KHR since like early June/late May.
> 
> *Has it gotten any better?* Frankly speaking the powers and the story just felt so stretched that honestly it was deleted from my 'must read' weekly manga list.


It's gotten worse actually. I thought nothing could top the abysmal Future arc but the Shimon arc came close


----------



## son_michael (Sep 23, 2011)

Tsuna is going to win...duh



There's no way we're not gonna get adult reborn out of this.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 23, 2011)

Shitz nothing makr.sense, make this the last arc pls


----------



## luffyg2 (Sep 23, 2011)

Man this arc really looks like it will be the best one yet, every major character is back for this and im getting psyched. Seeing Byakuran and Yuni made my day.


----------



## Mozu (Sep 23, 2011)

Soulme said:


> The real question is who will Fon choose?
> 
> Are there any more factions available? I keep thinking about this and all i came up with is that somehow he will bring in the 9th vongola bos and his guardians....



As much as I would like to see what the 9th's generation could do, they no longer have the rings, so they would probably end up looking washed up next to the current gen. The 9th was so feeble/ignorant he got kidnapped by Xanxus. Unless Amano is going to make them crafty or something, ie asspull like always, they'd be better off just getting a gaiden.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 24, 2011)

What about that Vindice with the.pacifer and other stuffs. No background stories..what happen with Flan, shes.forcing.everything.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 24, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> It's gotten worse actually. I thought nothing could top the abysmal Future arc but the Shimon arc came close



Awww man 



luffyg2 said:


> Man this arc really looks like it will be the best one yet, every major character is back for this and im getting psyched. Seeing Byakuran and Yuni made my day.



So the arc is looking good just because a lame villain like Byakuran and that cutie Yuni came back?



Mozu said:


> As much as I would like to see what the 9th's generation could do, they no longer have the rings, so they would probably end up looking washed up next to the current gen. The 9th was so feeble/ignorant he got kidnapped by Xanxus. Unless Amano is going to make them crafty or something, ie asspull like always, they'd be better off just getting a gaiden.



Sounds interesting enough.



Mei Lin said:


> What about that Vindice with the.pacifer and other stuffs. No background stories..what happen with Flan, shes.forcing.everything.



Okay, I feel sad once more.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 24, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> It's gotten worse actually. I thought nothing could top the abysmal Future arc but the Shimon arc came close



You couldn't be anymore wrong. 

The future arc was nice. Dragged out but somewhat nice and the Shimon arc at least went more closely back to the Manga's realistic mafia theme.



foreign said:


> So the arc is looking good just because a*lame villain* like Byakuran and that cutie Yuni came back?



Lame?



Byakuran's one of the more interesting and unique villains I've seen within fiction. But I guess you'd settle for Byakuran if he was some type of villain cliche of a Frieza or Darth Vader-like deathlord conqueror .


----------



## God Movement (Sep 25, 2011)

Byakuran a better villain than Freeza? 

I've heard it all now.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 25, 2011)

What? 

I never even said that. 

I just said that he's one of the more unique villains in fiction and nothing more.

Not that your opinion matters that much anyway since the only series you really like is One Piece anyway and plus everyone knows how heavily biased you are against KHR. You probably think Hodi Jones is a better villain than any other villain in KHR.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 25, 2011)

Freeza is one of the greatest villains of all time. Very few can match Freeza's sick, sadistic and egomaniac level of awesomeness.


----------



## DVD Case (Sep 25, 2011)

son_michael said:


> Freeza is one of the greatest villains of all time. Very few can match Freeza's sick, sadistic and egomaniac level of awesomeness.



What about Father from FMA.

Anyway, this arc looks promising. Xanxus is back!


----------



## Pastelduck (Sep 25, 2011)

I have been enjoying the Shimon arc and this arcobaleno arc is kind of interesting.  More fanservice of who could beat who in a fight but still has kept me intersted because trying to figure out what is really going on.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 26, 2011)

Xanxus?

I've read it all. Dat Xanxus 

Oh and Byakuran sucks as a villain. Just because a villain isn't like other villains, it doesn't make him a better one. Byakuran is boring as hell.

Now that Xanus is coming back, I think I'll start back reading it, but I'll give it a couple more breaks.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 29, 2011)

he is suddenly


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 29, 2011)

Can't wait to see who Fon chooses I've had a feeling it will be Hibari for a long time now


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2011)

Aaaaand here we go, exactly the point I made when the shimon arc started:

Tsuna beat Byakuran, who was stronger than the FUTURE versions of current characters, into a bloody pulp. And that was .. one or two powerups ago. Meaning Tsuna is significantly stronger than himself who was significantly stronger than someone who was significantly stronger than people who are significantly stronger than anyone in the current timeline.

Gonna look forward to how the mangaka is going to explain them being able to keep up at all.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 29, 2011)

mind = blown


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 29, 2011)

Can Tsuna get anymore annoying than he already is? Why the fuck is he shitting in his pants at the sight of Xanxus? He defeated him once, arcs ago. Jesus.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 29, 2011)

I really hope this is all going somewhere.

At least a color page.


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 29, 2011)

It feels like the main characters development is reset everytime they confront past villians, this is just annoying


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 29, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> Lame?
> 
> 
> 
> Byakuran's one of the more interesting and unique villains I've seen within fiction.



What is this i don't even...

I can't even remember Byakuran's goal, that in itself probably speaks for how bad he is.
Also, if his Funeral Wreaths know all about what happened in the future, what the hell are they doing hanging around with him? Especially Bluebell who i'm certain should be around 2 or 3 years old here...


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 29, 2011)

I already gave up hope Tsuna would grow a pair outside of really dire situations, an arc ago.

if Xanxus glared at him for 10 whole minutes, he would probably tax his heart and die on the spot.


----------



## Raikage (Sep 29, 2011)

So I still don't get this. You defeat a crazy guy in the future who tries to rule over multiple universes, then you essentially make that future a dream to a few select people, so only they remember it.

Why would you let the crazy nutjob who tried to conquer the world once remember it and how he did it?

I still don't trust Byakuran.

Also Tsuna seriously does need to grow a pair.

Hes beat everyone hes run into yet he like pees himself everytime he sees one of them in terror.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 29, 2011)

Because Amano is a terrible mangaka, that's why.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 29, 2011)

Did not need to see that image of Levi.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 29, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Because Amano is a terrible mangaka, that's why.



Seriously!


what ever happened to character development? Tsuna should feel like he's king of the world, not some weak ass little kid.


----------



## The last Dalek (Sep 29, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Because Amano is a terrible mangaka, that's why.



She was able to churn out an OK first couple of arcs and the current story is ocasionaly entertaining. 

She's more like a mediocre mangaka who's story got stretched out far beyond what it was planed for and her work declined as a resault.

Regardless spitefull people are annoying.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 29, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Aaaaand here we go, exactly the point I made when the shimon arc started:
> 
> Tsuna beat Byakuran, who was stronger than the FUTURE versions of current characters, into a bloody pulp. And that was .. one or two powerups ago. Meaning Tsuna is significantly stronger than himself who was significantly stronger than someone who was significantly stronger than people who are significantly stronger than anyone in the current timeline.
> 
> Gonna look forward to how the mangaka is going to explain them being able to keep up at all.



Probably going to ass-pull something ridiculous just get out of the corner she wrote herself into, just like all terrible mangaka seem to do.



Edward Newgate said:


> Can Tsuna get anymore annoying than he already is? Why the fuck is he shitting in his pants at the sight of Xanxus? He defeated him once, arcs ago. Jesus.



He basically character-resets every arc. The process is something like this:

Tsuna begins the arc as his usual pathetic self -> He meets the main villain and gives a speech about friendship -> Reborn tips his hat, covering his eyes, sniggers, and says Tsuna is no longer the no-good Tsuna he always was -> Tsuna musters up some courage, pops a pill (also annoying, you would think he'd learn how to transform himself by now) and defeats the main villain -> Arc ends -> Rinse and repeat for the next arc

Tsuna is back to no-good Tsuna again. The problem is, there's been little to no character development at all for Tsuna, it's extremely hard to get behind him as a reader when you find him so pathetic and annoying.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 29, 2011)

What i don?t understand is why people keep complaining about Tsuna being scared of the guys he defeated when you should complain why he keeps being scared of chihuahuas


----------



## Soljah (Sep 29, 2011)

Tsuna is scared of past enemies cause he's a pussy at heart and he knows he has to bring his A-game everytime to stand up to em.  He's basically like ichigo if his resolve isn't there he gets pwned by fodder


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 29, 2011)

I seriously cannot *fucking* believe that everybody is complaining about an issue that's easily explained.



Edward Newgate said:


> Can Tsuna get anymore annoying than he already is? Why the fuck is he shitting in his pants at the sight of Xanxus? He defeated him once, arcs ago. Jesus.





Nightblade said:


> I already gave up hope Tsuna would grow a pair outside of really dire situations, an arc ago.
> 
> if Xanxus glared at him for 10 whole minutes, he would probably tax his heart and die on the spot.



Oh my fucking god... Are you guys serious about this complaint? Do you guys not realize that:

1. Tsuna is NOT in Hyper Dying Will Mode which means he's as weak as a normal human which means Xanxus(Who's a loose cannon) could pretty much kill him with one gun shot if he wanted to.

2. Tsuna is not even around Reborn and is stuck in a room with Xanxus. Reborn needs to be near him to adminster the dying will bullet to him.

Jesus christ, it's like fucking complaining about a restricted Bruce Banner(Basically can't become the Hulk under any circumstances), cowering in fear of Captain America. 



Soljah said:


> Tsuna is scared of past enemies cause he's a pussy at heart and he knows he has to bring his A-game everytime to stand up to em.  He's basically like ichigo if his resolve isn't there he gets pwned by fodder



He faced Damon Spade(Pretty Self-Explanitory). I'm pretty sure he ain't got shit to be afraid of. Like I said, the problem is that he's not in Dying Hyper Will Mode.

You may call him a pussy but in actuality he's faced and saw things that'd easily drive some people to insanity(Or at least close to it) actually.



•Sharingan Squid• said:


> What is this i don't even...
> 
> I can't even remember Byakuran's goal, that in itself probably speaks for how bad he is.
> Also, if his Funeral Wreaths know all about what happened in the future, what the hell are they doing hanging around with him? Especially Bluebell who i'm certain should be around 2 or 3 years old here...



You're gonna use your own memory of his goal as a testament as to how bad he is? Really? Maybe you just don't have good reading comprehension...

His goal was to become an god with the help of Uni. It was explained clearly after Uni had sacrificed herself which pissed off Byakuran.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 29, 2011)

who the hell keeps repping you


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 29, 2011)

Here's a better question.

Why the fuck do you keep reading KHR if you don't like it? Go back to your One Piece for goodness sakes or go read Negima.


----------



## The last Dalek (Sep 29, 2011)

I never understood why people fail to relise hyper dying will mode forcably brings his inner strength as a person as well as his combat power to the surface and then it fades once he goes back to normal. 

So Tsuna's chracter development dosnt get reset every arc he just hasnt grown aa much as hyper dying will makes it look.

Unless he learns to discover that inner strenght on his own instead of using a super mode to temopreraly bring it to the surface he will never grow as a person.


----------



## Enigma (Sep 29, 2011)

Umm why is Byakuran acting all nice again?


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 29, 2011)

because he is a good guy now


----------



## Mozu (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't know, but I don't like him as a nice guy. It's even creepier than before. I'm a bit amused that he thinks Shouichi wants to be his friend. He's not as chipper/stupid as Takeshi. Yuni just up and being forgiving is one of those martyr goody goody characteristic that rubs me the wrong way too... 

And what is with these data infos telling us about how Tsuna is scared of this one and that one? Who isn't he afraid of now? Or rather, should we even take this seriously? He wasn't so scared that he couldn't kill Byakuran in the future. On the surface he might be scared, but in reality he isn't, he just doesn't want to fight anyone no matter the differences in power etc.


----------



## The last Dalek (Sep 29, 2011)

Mozu said:


> I don't know, but I don't like him as a nice guy. It's even creepier than before. I'm a bit amused that he thinks Shouichi wants to be his friend. He's not as chipper/stupid as Takeshi. Yuni just up and being forgiving is one of those martyr goody goody characteristic that rubs me the wrong way too...
> 
> And what is with these data infos telling us about how Tsuna is scared of this one and that one? Who isn't he afraid of now? Or rather, should we even take this seriously? He wasn't so scared that he couldn't kill Byakuran in the future. On the surface he might be scared, but in reality he isn't, he just doesn't want to fight anyone no matter the differences in power etc.



I think the real answear is that it was a throway joke and we shouldnt take it to seriosly. 

and to be fair Tsuna does seem a little more asertive this arc (while no good Tsuna only seems to emerge for the sake of cheap jokes).

Realy the bigest problem with Tsuna isnt his lack of character devlopment but the mangaka's insistance on reverting him back to no good Tsuna everytime she wants a cheap laugh.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 30, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> You're gonna use your own memory of his goal as a testament as to how bad he is? Really? Maybe you just don't have good reading comprehension...
> 
> His goal was to become an god with the help of Uni. It was explained clearly after Uni had sacrificed herself which pissed off Byakuran.



Well, yeah, a stupid argument on my part  I read a lot of different manga and this one detail just wasn't memorable to me.
But still, i did look it up again and i wasn't impressed. You won't find _many_ agreeing with you on Byakuran being an excellent villain. He was a little different from the usual shounen villains, yet the setting was just way too bad for him to actually be taken seriously, i suppose. Especially with the rather anti-climactic way he was eliminated.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 30, 2011)

all the villains in this manga becomes a good guy sooner or later


----------



## God Movement (Sep 30, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> Here's a better question.
> 
> Why the fuck do you keep reading KHR if you don't like it? Go back to your One Piece for goodness sakes or go read Negima.



1. Because I've been reading it for a long time, probably much longer than you have so like all manga I've started reading, I'll see it to the end no matter how shitty it's become.
2. I already read Negima.
3. How can I "go back" to One Piece if I never left it?
4. You're an idiot.
5. Ban Spartan.


----------



## The last Dalek (Sep 30, 2011)

God Movement said:


> 1. Because I've been reading it for a long time, probably much longer than you have so like all manga I've started reading, I'll see it to the end no matter how shitty it's become.
> .



You sound like you never liked it to begin with.

Regardless you shouldnt bother if youve grown to hate (or allways hated it) it will save you alot of grief.

Reborn has taken a big drop in quality since the varia arc (allthough it was never exactly a classic to begin with) but atleast sparta has the excuse of sticking up for somthing he likes while your just being spitefull.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 30, 2011)

God Movement said:


> 1. Because I've been reading it for a long time, probably much longer than you have so like all manga I've started reading, I'll see it to the end no matter how shitty it's become.
> 2. I already read Negima.
> 3. How can I "go back" to One Piece if I never left it?
> 4. You're an idiot.
> 5. Ban Spartan.



1. What in the fuck does it matter how long you've read it if you're not as big a fan of it like I am? You've become nothing but an absolute hater of Katekyo Hitman Reborn. I wish you could just drop it already so that I won't see any of your posts talking shit about it. 

2. It seems that you don't understand that I'm saying that you should just go and stay in the One Piece section and don't come into this thread if all you're gonna do is talk shit about this series because I know how much you're in love with One Piece.

3. No I'm not. And flaming me is quite unnecessary. 

4. Just get the fuck out of this thread already for christ's sakes. Go to the OBD convo or the Library 2 Convo and talk shit about KHR because I'm fucking sick of seeing your posts *week after week* of putting down KHR.



Kirihara said:


> all the villains in this manga becomes a good guy sooner or later



Is it fair to list Xanxus as an good guy though? He's just gotten to be more of an anti-hero imo.

And plus I'm still unsure of where Byakuran falls at. He doesn't seem like a good guy either right now.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 1, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> blub blub blub



ban spartan


----------



## The last Dalek (Oct 1, 2011)

God Movement said:


> ban spartan



So do you make anny posts in this thread that arnt pure spite.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 1, 2011)

Not to my knowledge.


----------



## The last Dalek (Oct 1, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Not to my knowledge.



I have to ask why did you ever bother with Reborn in the first place. As far as I can tell you never liked it.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 1, 2011)

I keep wondering how this manga could get worse

So they get all the old bad guys with terrible fights and do it again how ingenious


Ban spartan


----------



## The last Dalek (Oct 1, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> Ban spartan



Oh fuck off.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 1, 2011)

are you spartan's dupe


----------



## The last Dalek (Oct 1, 2011)

God Movement said:


> are you spartan's dupe



Nah I just dont like people getting undeserved hate. I dont realy agree with alot of what he's saying but I dont think it's right for you to gang up on him just for liking reborn.

I dont think it's perticualy good and only realy enjoyed the varia arc but it had a few simularity's to Black Cat (my favourite shonen) so I have bit of a soft spot for it and am willing to forgive more than most when it comes to Reborn.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 1, 2011)

The last Dalek said:


> Nah I just dont like people getting *undeserved hate*. I dont realy agree with alot of what he's saying but I dont think it's right for you to gang up on him just for liking reborn.
> 
> I dont think it's perticualy good and only realy enjoyed the varia arc but it had a few simularity's to Black Cat (my favourite shonen) so I have bit of a soft spot for it and am willing to forgive more than most when it comes to Reborn.



Doki's


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 1, 2011)

classic God Movement reply


----------



## The last Dalek (Oct 1, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Doki's



Wasnt aware of all that. How come theres no profile for me even an insulting would be nice.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 1, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> classic God Movement reply







The last Dalek said:


> Wasnt aware of all that. How come theres no profile for me even an insulting would be nice.



you're not an OBDer


----------



## The last Dalek (Oct 1, 2011)

God Movement said:


> you're not an OBDer



I spend most my time here on that board.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 1, 2011)

God Movement said:


>


if you're wondering why I'm sealed, it's because I'm section banned

shouldn't be surprising though 


The last Dalek said:


> I spend most my time here on that board.



that doesn't make you an OBDer


----------



## The last Dalek (Oct 1, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> if you're wondering why I'm sealed, it's because I'm section banned
> 
> shouldn't be surprising though
> 
> ...



Im on the list of members on that wiki though.

Doki's


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

i can take you off if the burning injustice troubles you


----------



## luffyg2 (Oct 2, 2011)

Danm how I missed Byakuran....I'm so glad he's back and I can't wait until they tell the rules of this contest, it can't be an all out battle because some teams have like twice as members as other. And I wonder who Fon choose to represent him


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 5, 2011)

Mediafire

I'm actually intrigued :ho


----------



## spaZ (Oct 5, 2011)

Seriously is this beyblade? Amano needs to stop with this childish ideas this manga would of been so much better without these watches and the animals. Its almost like power rangers.


----------



## Raikage (Oct 5, 2011)

Still want to know WHO Fon asked to represent him, I was thinking Hibari but he apparently needs 6 others so I have no idea.

I'm also wondering about a big hole in the plot. What about the Vindice baby and his clear pacifier? Is he competing in all this and we just don't know it yet?

The last arc seemed to hint at it with the talk of the eighth element that the vindice use.


----------



## Robin (Oct 5, 2011)

Reborn looks cool in any appearance pek

I gather clear pacifier is not counted. It's the curse of rainbow or colored pacifiers.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 5, 2011)

spaZ said:


> Seriously is this beyblade? Amano needs to *stop with this childish ideas *this manga would of been so much better without these watches and the animals. Its almost like power rangers.



It?s a manga for kids

I laughed hard at that "End of discussion" and Tsuna saying that he lost his will to live is kinda lame even for him.


----------



## Mozu (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah, this manga is mostly targeted toward younger boys and fujoshi. Gadgets and pseudo-pokemons aren't going anywhere. 

The messenger guy, I'm having a hard time imagining how he would talk. Apparently he's supposed to sound drunk, but still. At least he's creepy. If he's so forgetful then maybe his brain has been addled with in some way. I can see an 'Oh are those the rules? I don't remember that' coming later. 

Yuni being all cheery is even creepier though, at least for me. This is supposed to be a big battle but she looks like a kid getting ready to go on a field trip. Or maybe she and Byakuran are supposed to realize that this is all one big joke war that will bring everyone together in the past like in the future. We already have some foreshadowing with the 'make alliances.' Skull and Enma are going to have no choice but to join with Reborn's team, but I find it hard to believe that his family is going to let him go off and get himself in such a dangerous situation. Adel is all talk. 

If Fon chooses Hibari then it's safe to say who they'll team up with. Fon and Reborn seem to have a good/decent relationship anyways iirc. 

And if Xanxus is set against not helping Tsuna then working with Mukuro is the obvious choice.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 6, 2011)

So Fon is going to ask Hibari to fight for her.


Should this have not been predictable?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 6, 2011)

After slight bump from the new arc's hype my interest is disappeared again. It going into completely boring direction again. I might check this arc out when it's done.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 6, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> It?s a manga for kids
> 
> I laughed hard at that "End of discussion" and Tsuna saying that he lost his will to live is kinda lame even for him.



Sure as hell wasn't a manga for little children at the beginning.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 6, 2011)

Wait what Fon is a women?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 6, 2011)

spaZ said:


> Sure as hell wasn't a manga for little children at the beginning.



When one of your mains looks like this



and refuses to fight(since the Mukuro arc) being the best hitman, you should have known that this was for kids, man.

though yeah, in the beginning it didn?t seem to be for kids.

HK: nope, Fon isn?t a woman


----------



## God Movement (Oct 6, 2011)

gadgets need to stop. manga was much better before them


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 6, 2011)

God Movement said:


> gadgets need to stop. manga was much better before them



Don't think it can. It's a mafia based thing. It's going to be heavily reliant on gadgets.


You think the mafia today are fighting with bats and sling shots. They  have the most powerful guns that would potentially start a bloody war if they wanted.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 7, 2011)

Honestly much more interested in this atm than I am in OP or Bleach. 

And I'm thinking Fon will get I-Pin and Kawahira to help him, as it seems just about everyone on that color spread is gonna be involved in this fight. Hibari might help him as well I suppose.

Random note: Before the end of this arc, I seriously want Flan to return to his future self.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 8, 2011)

The alliances are good way of dealing with the uneven teams, and a free-for-all is at least something new.

I wonder if Dino will make up for his showings in the future arc.



Canute87 said:


> So Fon is going to ask Hibari to fight for her.
> 
> 
> Should this have not been predictable?



Unless the author throws us for a curve ball, it seems like a waste of time trying to build suspense around something so obvious. There's no way in hell Amano will leave Hibari out of this arc.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 13, 2011)

Japan is buying the story, Reborn back in top 5


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 14, 2011)

No chappie this week?


----------



## Raikage (Oct 14, 2011)

Byakuran actually seems....Cool.


I'm guessing Tsuna is going to make an alliance with his dad and Byakuran.


Now I can see why Xanxus refused, if he would have agreed this whole thing would have been a stomp

Tsuna, Dino, Gokudera, Yamamoto, CEDEF, Varia, Byakuran + Funeral Wreaths vs everyone else.


It would have just been such a stomp.


----------



## reggiefarnogg (Oct 14, 2011)

checkerface........


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## migukuni (Oct 16, 2011)

who's guessing fon has hibari?


----------



## Semplice (Oct 16, 2011)

migukuni said:


> who's guessing fon has hibari?



Me!    They look alike too~

---

BTW I JUST LOVE KHR.  SO AWESOME.  Mukuro, Ryohei, and Belphegor are my favourite characters EVER.  :33


----------



## Mozu (Oct 16, 2011)

Byakuran and Tsuna teaming up just seems... Even if Byakuran is a goody now, teaming up with Tsuna puts every other team at a disadvantage. It won't make for a good fight imo if you have the strongest people teaming up. Mukuro has Verde's intellect and science (the boxes) at his disposal, and he's probably going to team up with Xanxus, but still. And then you have Enma and Skull wandering around without any alliance, either, when they're more in need than Byakuran and Yuni are obviously. 

I just don't know about this whole alliance thing. I'm hoping Tsuna is his stupid self and turns people down for the sake of actually seeing some fights. And really, if the Funeral Wreaths are around all the time it is so damn annoying. 

Checkerface is so fug. I like the Gaga comparison, though.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 16, 2011)

Enma > Byakuran now
I don't see how Byakuran teaming up with Tsuna puts the other teams at a disadvantage.
Though 


Zaru said:


> Aaaaand here we go, exactly the point I made when the shimon arc started:
> 
> Tsuna beat Byakuran, who was stronger than the FUTURE versions of  current characters, into a bloody pulp. And that was .. one or two  powerups ago. Meaning Tsuna is significantly stronger than himself who  was significantly stronger than someone who was significantly stronger  than people who are significantly stronger than anyone in the current  timeline.
> 
> Gonna look forward to how the mangaka is going to explain them being able to keep up at all.


----------



## daikun (Oct 19, 2011)

Katekyou Hitman Reborn 358

New chapter 358 is out by mangacurse


----------



## spaZ (Oct 19, 2011)

I would seriously wait for someone better to read guys that scan is terrible.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 20, 2011)

Well, you get the general idea... Seems like everyone except Tsuna, Enma and Byakuran get power ups.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I WANNA SEE THE VARIA GEAR!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Well, you get the general idea... Seems like everyone except Tsuna, Enma and Byakuran get power ups.



Canonically, the rest is the one in dire need of powerups to have any chance of catching up with the few you mentioned.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 20, 2011)

This Hibari shit is draggin out too long


----------



## Velocity (Oct 20, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Canonically, the rest is the one in dire need of powerups to have any chance of catching up with the few you mentioned.



Byakuran totally needs a power up, too. Tsuna and Enma are, like, almost ten times stronger than him.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 20, 2011)

I will be happy when fon gets uncle kawahira instead of hibari and the shit storm starts


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 20, 2011)

Tag team of Enma and Hibari.  Leaving that there.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 20, 2011)

Fong definitely  with Hibari 
Fran could join with Chrome for Tsuna or Lambo, which I don't think reborn would give a nod


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 20, 2011)

Enma and Skull were adorable this chapter.

hopefully Adelle comes around. this tourney needs her tits.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 21, 2011)

Basils "new" hyper dying will mode? WTF? How can he make it anymore newer? Varia's new rings haha seriously still no match for Tsuna or Enma.


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (Oct 25, 2011)

So I've only started reading this manga recently and have just caught up to speed.

Looks like everybody will be getting power-ups (which they seriously, seriously need anyway). Tsuna may possibly have a face-off with his dad, the way things are going. It'll be interesting to see how Byakuran and co plan to fight without rings; though this could be the reason why he wants to ally himself with Tsuna and get reacquainted with Shoichi (and from there, Spanner, who could possibly create weapons for him).

Though I do not get why Mukuro has suddenly dispelled Chrome from Kokuyo... Unless it's to keep her safe? I also have reservations as to if he still plans on possessing Tsuna's body. Perhaps he's more interested in the Iron Mask's identity?


----------



## Spike31589 (Oct 27, 2011)

Chapter is out on MS

first round is 10 min looks to have a couple of warm up fights


----------



## Major_Glory (Oct 27, 2011)

Shit just got real!


----------



## Raikage (Oct 27, 2011)

Tsuna vs his dad first, that is very unexpected imo.

I expected them to fight, but not so soon.

Its probably just to get Tsuna warmed up since his dad likely won't go all out.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Oct 27, 2011)

Seeing that Enma easily beat Tsuna and his gang with out much trouble hopefully Enma beats Varia without much trouble.
How powerful are the Varia rings?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 27, 2011)

Who cares? Probably the only varia who can fight Enma is Xanxus and he doesn?t seem to be there.

on the other hand Tsuna vs Iemitsu was kind of unexpected but i think in the end Tsuna will win or for Tsuna to win Iemitsu will forfeit.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 27, 2011)

Or time will simply run out....


----------



## God Movement (Oct 28, 2011)

Wait, why does Enma have his powers back? Thought Tsuna had them.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 28, 2011)

For a period of time? Explain these things Amano 
Tsuna vs Lemitsu , 10 minutes oooo, get him Tsuna, get him good


----------



## Egotism (Oct 28, 2011)

Willing to bet everybody got a massive power up


----------



## God Movement (Oct 28, 2011)

That would be horrible. But that's probably what actually happened.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 28, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Or time will simply run out....



This.



Egotism said:


> Willing to bet everybody got a massive power up



And this.

Well everyone but Reborn and Skull's teams.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 29, 2011)

It still doesn't change the fact that whats inside of the rings gives them all there power. Varia was fucked from the beginning, seriously this entire fight should be Vongola or Shimon.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2011)

My usual question: Where was Mr. "I can knock out a massively stronger version of Tsuna with one punch" when Byakuran took over?


----------



## Redemption X (Nov 2, 2011)

Zaru said:


> My usual question: Where was Mr. "I can knock out a massively stronger version of Tsuna with one punch" when Byakuran took over?



Being stronger than legendary first mist guardian is even more awful.  KHR is sometimes really disgusting.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 2, 2011)

So.....We got Iemitsu taking down tsuna in one go but he wasn?t able to defeat Byakuran or anyone else?(well probably he didn?t want to).

Varia handling well Enma was not that bad, they were prepared somehow and have more experience even with Enma all powerful i would have raged if he were to take them in one go like in the ceremony of the last arc.


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2011)

Maybe he died of a virus which attacks the heart which is going to plague the world in a couple years to come


----------



## Major_Glory (Nov 2, 2011)

I can't say I was totally surprised at Iemitsu, but that was epic!


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 2, 2011)

Zaru said:


> My usual question: Where was Mr. "I can knock out a massively stronger version of Tsuna with one punch" when Byakuran took over?



It's always possible he got simply weaker due to old age or died of natural causes.

Besides, it's likely gonna be explained eventually anyway. Overthinking on one single thing which could *potentially* be an inconsistency really drives away the momentum of this arc.

I mean, I know it bugs you, and I'm not gonna lie, it bugs me too, but I'll just set it aside to enjoy the arc.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 2, 2011)

Major_Glory said:


> I can't say I was totally surprised at Iemitsu, but that was epic!



To be honest, none of this is making any sense right now. Both Tsuna and Enma are well over seven times stronger than anyone was back in the Future Arc. Enma should be able to stomp the Varia just like he stomped the Vongola and Tsuna shouldn't be having problems fighting his own Dad.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 2, 2011)

Tsuna's dad whooped that boy


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 2, 2011)

Things are making no fucking sense to me.

Tsuna's dad owning him with one punch?
Enma who owned everybody few chapters back with a partially completed ring having probems now?
Kyoya taking on three people presumably on his level in terms of power?

What is going on.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 2, 2011)

I don?t think Gokudera and Ryohei are actually Hibari?s level


----------



## Jet Pistol (Nov 2, 2011)

The powers in Reborn don't make sense. 
How come Tsuna's dad didn't take down Byakuran? 
Enma should have been able to take down Varia seeing how he took down Tsuna and his guardians when they had the complete Vongola Rings and Enma recently got Vongola sin. Tsuna and his guardians also beat Varia before they got their rings. 
It's like everything before this arc was forgotten.
Seeing how this arc's going Byakuran's gonna give someone trouble.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 2, 2011)

This manga is full of bullllllshitttttt


----------



## Tre_azam (Nov 2, 2011)

hibari ftw!


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 2, 2011)

Reborn is done  Amanos.intention all alone
Tsuna fight back plsx stop wimping out on hyper mode, I an going rip you apart, I meant it literally those posters I have up :


----------



## God Movement (Nov 2, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> Things are making no fucking sense to me.
> 
> Tsuna's dad owning him with one punch?
> Enma who owned everybody few chapters back with a partially completed ring having probems now?
> ...





Jet Pistol said:


> The powers in Reborn don't make sense.
> How come Tsuna's dad didn't take down Byakuran?
> Enma should have been able to take down Varia seeing how he took down Tsuna and his guardians when they had the complete Vongola Rings and Enma recently got Vongola sin. Tsuna and his guardians also beat Varia before they got their rings.
> It's like everything before this arc was forgotten.
> Seeing how this arc's going Byakuran's gonna give someone trouble.



Hmm. Come to think of it, these are all excellent points. She doesn't know what the hell she's doing. Things have been like this for a while though, characters apart from Tsuna don't really seem to have gotten much stronger at all on a grand scale of things since the Varia Arc. Sure they are stronger, but you can't exactly tell.

And where the hell did the Varia get their box weapons from?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 2, 2011)

This manga is full of DBZ power-lvl bs


----------



## luffyg2 (Nov 2, 2011)

Was pretty sure that Hibari would be Fon's representative, he was the only strong character left out... Oh and Tsuna's dad is a beast.. he must be like one of the strongest character in the whole manga seeing how he knocked out Tsuna with one punch


----------



## Mozu (Nov 3, 2011)

I can't decide if Tsuna & co are supposed to lose here and join other teams or if Byakuran & co are just going to show up and show all the kids how useless they are. How can Iemitsu just show up and knock Tsuna down like that? I just don't understand why Amano would even go there.  Tsuna probably isn't done--we have to get some emotional closure bs between them from this--but still, if Iemitsu is going to be fighting then bring out the former guardian while you're at it.  

Hibari vs the three seems fair (it would take all of them combined) but it's obvious Dino is going to have to show up and fan the fangirl flames.  I'm sort of hoping we will finally see Hibari lose (probably due to his watch being broken, not an actual defeat) and then he has to join another team in order to get his Mukuro rematch. 

Varia having their box animals tells me that Xanxus is working with Mukuro, hence they got them from Verde. Though I can't remember who kept their box animals from the future and who didn't.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 3, 2011)

Hibari shall wipe the floor with them 3.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 3, 2011)

Tsuna is soo going to get up and beat his dad.

Then his dad will be like, 'just as expected, you've grown to be a man.'


----------



## Mastic (Nov 3, 2011)

Lolololol bitchass Tsuna. 

And even more so if Enma actually loses to an absent Xanxus Varia.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 3, 2011)

Zaru said:


> My usual question: Where was Mr. "I can knock out a massively stronger version of Tsuna with one punch" when Byakuran took over?



Probably sleeping in some crappy apartments thousands of miles away like he usually does. 

With all the power-ups Tsuna has they didn't mean a damn thing to Iemitsu...


----------



## Gunners (Nov 3, 2011)

Lol, it's funny when the mangaka just says. ''You know what I've written myself into a corner so fuck logic''.


----------



## tminty1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Iemitsu is 

Enma and Tsuna are little punks.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 3, 2011)

fon's long awaited representative turns out to be Hibari of all people? Who'd have thunk it?


----------



## son_michael (Nov 3, 2011)

Tsuna's dad is a piece of shit, abandon your son all his life then show up and kick the crap out of him? And what BS! Tsuna is the freakin 10th Vongola boss! His dad is a nobody gangster! how the hell can he be stronger than the 10th? 

/rant


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 3, 2011)

Well they *do* have the same bloodline.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 4, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Lol, it's funny when the mangaka just says. ''You know what I've written myself into a corner so fuck logic''.



It's even funnier when he does the exact same thing in the last arc

Tsuna was roflstomped by Byakuran then gets an upgrade then roflstomps him back.

Enma's not full powered ring roflstomped all the Guardians then they get another upgrade and the fights are suddenly either equal or stomps (like Hibari and Lambo)

And now we have Iemitsu who completely roflstomped him even harder than either Ryakuran and Enma. 

Just how many god damn fucking upgrades can those stupid fucking Vongola gear go through and why didn't they occur earlier?


----------



## God Movement (Nov 4, 2011)

^ The sheer amount of "upgrades" at this point is completely ridiculous. She seems to be using it as her easy way out of corners she's written herself into.


----------



## DVD Case (Nov 4, 2011)

Cambio Forma 12


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 10, 2011)

New Chapter is out [Kira-Fansub]_Manyuu_Hiken-chou_01-03v2+Extras_(BD_720p_h264_AAC)


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 10, 2011)

So that means Adult Reborn is gunna tear you all apart


----------



## Amae (Nov 10, 2011)

That chapter was actually alright.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 10, 2011)

Skull might kick some Varia ass but I can tell Adelheid will somehow want to participate ad hlep ENma in the next chapter.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 10, 2011)

Chapter was fine, still why isn?t Yamamoto in the first places?.I?m pretty sure he is stronger than Gokudera


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 10, 2011)

Fon is obviously the strongest, he only needs 1 representative


----------



## spaZ (Nov 10, 2011)

Still don't like all these power differences and I can see how Amano is going to explain it to. Shes going to be like "they all don't got the resolve to fight those that there friends and what not". But other then that I can't wait to see skull fuck up Varia.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 10, 2011)

Pretty awesome chapter. The present at the end was a nice twist.

It's going to be cool seeing the Arcobaleno's at full strength even if we're probably only going to see glimpses of it.

Oh yeah, Hibari was badass this chapter.


----------



## tminty1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Skull is about to thrash the Varia, or at least stall until time runs out.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 10, 2011)

Holy shit Ryohei is just the butt monkey of the Vongola, he was the only one to get imprisoned during the last arc too


----------



## Spike31589 (Nov 10, 2011)

good thing tsuna has 2 extra watches maybe this time ryohei work screw up and get it broken in all of 2 seconds


----------



## God Movement (Nov 10, 2011)

decent chap


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 10, 2011)

Hibari is smart he knows what the damn rules are so he does minimum effort to win. U don't have to beat the opposition to a pulp just target the watch.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Nov 10, 2011)

This chapter was actually pretty good. I'm still pissed that Enma got owned by Varia and Tsuna got 1-shotted.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 10, 2011)

What will happen if Yuni uses the gift?


----------



## forkandspoon (Nov 10, 2011)

I think all the stupid random power ups through the various arcs is the worse part of this manga.... Like all the stupid animal things? sooo dumb... I still love this manga though.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> What will happen if Yuni uses the gift?



Perhaps the curse sealed most of her powers in addition to cutting her life-span? And if her powers weren't sealed, then just her entering the battle would be sufficient. She's the leader of the Arcobaleno, she really needs to show why.

And I loved the twist so much, kind of a retcon but a good one. This is exactly what the arc was missing


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 10, 2011)

The mangaka just doesn't give a shit about powers anymore


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 11, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Hibari is smart he knows what the damn rules are so he does minimum effort to win. U don't have to beat the opposition to a pulp just target the watch.



This is true but right after he talks about how he wanted to fight the Vongola...Well you're not going to get to fight them if you just smash their watches right away.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 11, 2011)

Travis Touchdown said:


> This is true but right after he talks about how he wanted to fight the Vongola...Well you're not going to get to fight them if you just smash their watches right away.



Well, Ryohei probably wasn't one of the fighters he wanetd to fight after the nub just charged in w/o thinking about the watch on his arm.

Yama and Gokudera will probably entice him to fight properly possibly.


----------



## Egotism (Nov 11, 2011)

Varia kicking Enma's ass without trying...... Tsuna getting one shotted by his father...... Just an arc ago these two went up against someone with the rarest and powerful flame, Illusion Master, Teleportation ability, and someone who used more than one ring.....

Now your telling me these two are getting done in just like that?



The next upgrade is the rings coming to life in human form and fight for them, hell its already ridiculous how these two were just off'd their first fight back from Daemon.....


----------



## Shakar (Nov 11, 2011)

Now that's an interesting twist. Skull has always been one of my favourite Arcobaleno, partly due to his Goth look I admit. However as of this chapter my top one is him:


----------



## Vault (Nov 11, 2011)

This manga doesnt make any sense


----------



## God Movement (Nov 11, 2011)

well the story makes sense. the power-ups on the other hand and powerscale in general make no sense


----------



## Vault (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah im talking about the power levels, Tuna and Enma should be baby shaking this arc yet they are getting raped. Enma especially, he should have annihilated the Varia. Tuna's dad might be abit of a dark horse.


----------



## Delicious (Nov 11, 2011)

Is it me or is Fran wearing the Kokuyo Middle School uniform?


----------



## T7 Bateman (Nov 11, 2011)

Ryohei just makes me shake my head. See this why he not high in the polls. Tsuna really needs to go all out. I think he was holding back now he laid, out. Not surprise about Enma Varia any nothing to mess with. Then he fighting more then one of them and they playing.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 12, 2011)

So Ryohei was tossed aside to hype Hibari? 



> Ryohei just makes me shake my head. See this why he not high in the polls.



He's the least bishie and "slashable" of the main cast, so the KHR fangirls have no patience for him.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 13, 2011)

The only thing he's good, is wearing a suit and my sister said he's hot


----------



## Velocity (Nov 13, 2011)

Vault said:


> Yeah im talking about the power levels, Tuna and Enma should be baby shaking this arc yet they are getting raped. Enma especially, he should have annihilated the Varia. Tuna's dad might be abit of a dark horse.



With Tsuna's Dad, it's purely about age. He's much older than Tsuna and has fought for far longer. He might not have fought enemies as powerful as Tsuna has, and he might not have any cool gear like Tsuna, but he's pretty much at the peak of his power while Tsuna is presumably nowhere near his.

With the Varia, though, I think it's desire. Back when Enma desired to wipe the floor with the Vongola, he did. He's seven times more powerful than he was back then, but he's outnumbered by a group that isn't just far more talented and skilled than him - they want to kill him, just like he wanted to kill the Vongola. So his superior power doesn't count for much.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 13, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> With Tsuna's Dad, it's purely about age. He's much older than Tsuna and has fought for far longer. He might not have fought enemies as powerful as Tsuna has, and he might not have any cool gear like Tsuna, but he's pretty much at the peak of his power *while Tsuna is presumably nowhere near his.*
> 
> With the Varia, though, I think it's desire. Back when Enma desired to wipe the floor with the Vongola, he did. He's seven times more powerful than he was back then, but he's outnumbered by a group that isn't just far more talented and skilled than him - they want to kill him, just like he wanted to kill the Vongola. So his superior power doesn't count for much.



After literally 10+ power-ups including training and new equipment (we're talking several increases in the power of the original X-Burner, contact lenses along with new gloves, flame resistant clothing, several upgrades to his Vongola Ring, gaining a Vongola Box and the Cambio Forma that comes with it [which had not one but TWO different forms], combining that with his Ring and The Penalty to make Vongola Gear, and with that newer gloves and yet another new Cambio Forma in the form of gauntlets that allowed him to use an attack beyond the original X-Burner + training arcs upon training arcs) Tsuna is still *NOWHERE NEAR* the peak of his power? Seriously? 

This is near the end of the manga, he's at 70% at the very least.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 13, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> With Tsuna's Dad, it's purely about age. He's much older than Tsuna and has fought for far longer. He might not have fought enemies as powerful as Tsuna has, and he might not have any cool gear like Tsuna, but he's pretty much at the peak of his power while Tsuna is presumably nowhere near his.
> 
> With the Varia, though, I think it's desire. Back when Enma desired to wipe the floor with the Vongola, he did. He's seven times more powerful than he was back then, but he's outnumbered by a group that isn't just far more talented and skilled than him - they want to kill him, just like he wanted to kill the Vongola. So his superior power doesn't count for much.



I get it, age >>>>>>> 5000000000000 upgrades

Tsuna could beat Bykuran and Daemon by growing some pubes

Your Varia part makes no sense. Enma alone soloed all of the Vongola after their future upgrades with zero effort. The Varia didn't receive anywhere near as good power-ups and they lol stomped him

Your justification is shit


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 14, 2011)

Enma couldn't do anything, since hes weakness was exploited


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 14, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> What will happen if Yuni uses the gift?



She'll grow boobs and stop being pointless.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 14, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> She'll grow boobs and stop being pointless.



I'mokaywiththis.jpg


----------



## Adagio (Nov 14, 2011)

All attempts to justify the current power levels or even trying to understand them are pointless. 

Just nod your head and enjoy the shitride. If I cared at all about power levels I would have dropped this ages ago.


----------



## Spike31589 (Nov 17, 2011)

new chapter is out on MS
it is Meh


----------



## Raikage (Nov 17, 2011)

Ugly bitch.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice boobs, Dat Skull, aside from that everything was meh.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 17, 2011)

I shouldn't have expected too much from Skull 
Chrome is gunna die   and Mukuro busy fighting Byakuran


----------



## raphxenon (Nov 17, 2011)

i'm liking skull's character now


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 17, 2011)

Skull wasted all of his 3 minutes stepping in front of that attack?


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 17, 2011)

He still have 2 minutes


----------



## tminty1 (Nov 17, 2011)

"Let me stuff my face in your tits."

LOL, good ole Skull.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 17, 2011)

I enjoyed that chapter far more than I should


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 17, 2011)

Enma look like a little baby in Adels tits cute


----------



## Semplice (Nov 17, 2011)

Chrome is going to die?    Noooo~  Mukuro-sama will save her.  

Great chapter, IMO.  I loved how Skull had his moment, though it was truthfully a tad anticlimatic since we were all probably expecting him to kick Varia's ass.


----------



## Pastelduck (Nov 18, 2011)

Iconoclastic said:


> Chrome is going to die?    Noooo~  Mukuro-sama will save her.
> 
> Great chapter, IMO.  I loved how Skull had his moment, though it was truthfully a tad anticlimatic since we were all probably expecting him to kick Varia's ass.



To be fair.  It is only Skull we are talking about here.  He was more useful than I thought.  Also we get to see the rest of the Shimon family in action, that should be cool.   

Now that we know what the "present" is I am looking forward to seeing the strongest babies in real action like Rebon and Fon (Martial arts bad arsery).


----------



## TigerTwista (Nov 24, 2011)

I have mixed feelings about this chapter....but I had a feeling they was gonna run away from hibari


----------



## Kenju (Nov 24, 2011)

Ah of course, the forever always winning Hibari -.-



luffy no haki said:


> Chapter was fine, still why isn?t Yamamoto in the first places?.I?m pretty sure he is stronger than Gokudera



Screw Yama 

I swear the power levels better not be based on the votes that the fans gave on whose the strongest


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 24, 2011)

Only yamamoto can outwit hibari 


anyway whoever had mukuro concerned when he spoke to the no organ chick has to be uni and her group.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 24, 2011)

Yama > Hibari anytime


----------



## Motochika (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh god I would love for Chrome to die. There needs to be some sadness all up in this arc.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 24, 2011)

Chromes death as sad to say will revive this manga


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 24, 2011)

The fuck? Why Chrome? I would prefer anyone else to die

Also this chapter was.....strange, was Tsuna getting frustrated for the first time for being one-shot by Iemitsu?


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 24, 2011)

We have no room for Chrome
Mukuro has Fran now, Chrome can't live with illusion as organs for life
Her life was prolong, now Mukuro is free


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 24, 2011)

I prefer Mukuro to die.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 24, 2011)

Fangirls with pitchforks will be by Amanos door step


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 24, 2011)

meh, she should just hire some bodyguards with SMGs and everything should be fine.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 24, 2011)

Hibari's movements were slowed, they should have finished him off there 


Also, whichever funeral wreath was defeated, i hope they died. Especially Bluebell.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 24, 2011)

Hibari would have owned them both


----------



## Shakar (Nov 24, 2011)

Nah, Bluebell was one of the top RFWs back in the Future Arc. Her, Zakuro and especially Kikyo are out of the question IMO. Same applies for Gamma.
I think the most likely Uni team members to be defeated are the fodder RFWs (i.e. Daisy and Torikabuto). There's still a seventh member of Uni's team we don't know about by the way...I wonder who it is.

In Verde's team there are still two members we don't know about (we're at 5 with Mukuro, Fran, Ken, Chikusa, MM). I wonder who they are. I'm really curious to know who was defeated in Verde's team as well- MM is the most likely I think.   Chrome will probably join later in the fight, now that one spot is open.

One more thing: Mukuro's eating habits are terrible.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 24, 2011)

Stop crushing my dreams, bro


----------



## Shakar (Nov 24, 2011)

Crushing people's dreams is my job.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 24, 2011)

No that's Amanos Job next chapter


----------



## Mozu (Nov 24, 2011)

Well, not really surprising that Mukuro's team did so well, but I'm curious why Uni's team did so poorly. 10yearsearly team of Byakuran's isn't so great I guess. 

Makes sense for Yamamoto to be the one to stop Hibari and help them get away. He's the only one Hibari ever showed some semblance of respect toward. And of course, he's heralded as second strongest among the loyal guardians. 



Shakar said:


> One more thing: Mukuro's eating habits are terrible.



Pretty sure those are Fran's eating habits. He's got a handheld and is a kid. Living the life.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 24, 2011)

Pretty much both Yama and Gokudera actually. Since he did provide the smokescreen for Hibari to be caught in the rain in the first place


----------



## Shakar (Nov 25, 2011)

Mozu said:


> Pretty sure those are Fran's eating habits. He's got a handheld and is a kid. Living the life.


I think it goes for them both. After all, Mukuro's favourite food is chocolate of all things (Vongola 77, so Word of God) and he's only 15. And as you said, Fran is a kid so it's fitting.


Mei Lin said:


> No that's Amanos Job next chapter


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (Nov 25, 2011)

What I don't get is why Yama and Goku didn't smash Hibari's watch if they had him nailed right there and then. Screw all that fellow-Guardian crap - it's not like you need to beat the shit out of him, just go after the watch. But since  they didn't, it looks pretty likely that Hibari will lose to someone who isn't from the Vongola.

About Chrome- I sure hope she doesn't die. Whatever ailment she's having, she's gonna overcome it somehow and most probably join up with Mukuro (either that or Reborn). I personally like her. Plus, she's really one of the few female fighters we have (besides Adel) who can actually do something (this automatically excludes M.M.- she can't do shit). How's M.M. fighting anyway if Bianchi ruined her musical microwave way back then?

Which reminds me, where is Bianchi in all this?


----------



## Redemption X (Nov 25, 2011)

Shakar said:


> Nah, Bluebell was one of the top RFWs back in the Future Arc. Her, Zakuro and especially Kikyo are out of the question IMO. Same applies for Gamma.
> I think the most likely Uni team members to be defeated are the fodder RFWs (i.e. Daisy and Torikabuto). There's still a seventh member of Uni's team we don't know about by the way...I wonder who it is.



But they have seven members...
Kikyo, Torikabuto, Bluebell, Zagaru, Kikyo, Gamma and Byakuran. So, Bluebell is probably out.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 25, 2011)

@Tenyume Hibari could help take others out too ,especially Mukuro


----------



## grinninggrizzly (Nov 25, 2011)

Tenyume Kasumi said:


> *What I don't get is why Yama and Goku didn't smash Hibari's watch if they had him nailed right there and then. Screw all that fellow-Guardian crap - it's not like you need to beat the shit out of him, just go after the watch. But since  they didn't, it looks pretty likely that Hibari will lose to someone who isn't from the Vongola.*
> 
> About Chrome- I sure hope she doesn't die. Whatever ailment she's having, she's gonna overcome it somehow and most probably join up with Mukuro (either that or Reborn). I personally like her. Plus, she's really one of the few female fighters we have (besides Adel) who can actually do something (this automatically excludes M.M.- she can't do shit). How's M.M. fighting anyway if Bianchi ruined her musical microwave way back then?
> 
> Which reminds me, where is Bianchi in all this?



Probably because their tactic gave them enough time to run, not defeat Hibari. Hibari hates to be restrained more than anything, shit was about to get real


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 25, 2011)

grinninggrizzly said:


> Probably because their tactic gave them enough time to run, not defeat Hibari. Hibari hates to be restrained more than anything, shit was about to get real


Real fanservicey?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 25, 2011)

I still don't get what Gokudera's problem with Yamamoto is.
It seems way too forced


----------



## Shakar (Nov 26, 2011)

Redemption X said:


> But they have seven members...
> *Kikyo*, Torikabuto, Bluebell, Zagaru, *Kikyo*, Gamma and Byakuran. So, Bluebell is probably out.


You mentioned Kikyo two times, but you're right- they do have seven members, my bad. It's 6 RFWs-Ghost+Byakuran+Gamma ---> 6-1+1+1=7. Alteranatively:

1)Byakuran
2)Kikyo
3)Zakuro
4)Bluebell
5)Daisy
6)Torikabuto
7)Gamma.

1, 2 and 7 are going to be defeated later, pretty sure of it (1 and 7 due to plot relevance and 2 because he's pretty much Byakuran's strongest guy, his Dragon). 
5 and 6 may be already out, since Amano never showed great enthusiasm in them and killed them off first back in the Future Arc .
If so (provided that I'm right, I'm speculating as much as the next guy), the third is either 3 or 4- which saddens me, seeing their banter amused me and Amano trolled them hard with that whole Ghost thing.


----------



## Redemption X (Nov 26, 2011)

Shakar said:


> You mentioned Kikyo two times, but you're right- they do have seven members, my bad. It's 6 RFWs-Ghost+Byakuran+Gamma ---> 6-1+1+1=7. Alteranatively:



Oh, sorry, i thought about Daisy.

And I think that Bluebell is now too young to be strong. Of course it is manga, bue how old is she?


----------



## Shakar (Nov 27, 2011)

Amano played a bit with Bluebell's age, actually. Sure, in the Future arc she looks 12-13, but at one point, during the meeting at the beginning of Choice she says (referring to Tsuna and his Guardians) something like "What's this? They're just a bunch of kids!". 
If she were 12-13 in the Future arc like she appeared to be, in the present day she should be...2-3 years old? Yet, when she reappears with Byakuran+the other RFWs, she looks about the same as she did in the Future arc.

Methinks Bluebell is one of those girls who appear much younger than they actually are. I saw quite a lot them in my school, actually. Heck, I wouldn't be surprised if she were just as old ad Gamma, Byakuran, Kikyo and Zakuro (Torikabuto is an EVIL MAGICAL MASK FROM ANOTHER DIMENSION and I really don't know/care about Daisy).


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope Torikabuto.Daisy Gamma bit the dust akready
I want more bluebell


----------



## Spike31589 (Dec 1, 2011)

chapters out and hipster dino is a hipster


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 1, 2011)

This is good Dino pimping and Uni prediction, team Verde aswell 

I guess Team Skull & Team Conello


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 1, 2011)

Decent and funny chapter. Tsuna just don?t wanna see the person that took him down in one-shot

Also I love how the chicks can?t stand dino talking to Tsuna but they have no problem with Yamamoto and gokudera, poor guy will be the worst loser of the history forever in the eyes of others.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 1, 2011)

Tsuna fuck u, just go.Hyper mode everyday. At school for once infringe of everyone


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh? suddenly your love for him disappeared, Mei?


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 1, 2011)

I have Akise now, Tsuna has gotten so bad. He hasn't done anything epic lately, getting beat by Lemitsu new low


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 1, 2011)

Goddamn it why is Bluebell still alive


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm sooo happy Yuni is back.  Also having my three boys stay in the same house, I LOVE you Amano!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 2, 2011)

Of the teams, Mammon and the rest of the Varia are the least plot relevant of all the teams so I think they'll drop. Of the next, I would have said Colonel's team though Iemitsu being there gives a lot of plot relevance (to Tsuna) 

Reborn can't lost yet (though if he does then I'll forgive Amano for the shit that KHR has been for the past few arcs) and the Yuni alliance makes me think they're still relevant later on. Skull just had the rest of the Shimon family joining in though he has little plot relevance as does the rest of the Shimon so they're also probably going to drop, only reason I'm not certain is because I find it hard to believe that the Shimon family will join in only to lose right away. 

Mukuro's team is being hyped up so I guess that protects him and I don't see Hibari losing that soon either. 

My conclusion is...........fuck Amano


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 2, 2011)

If u can't predict what Amano going to do its worrying


----------



## Shakar (Dec 7, 2011)

Ch.1.3

Not much happened, but still a fun chapter. Byakuran is boss as usual.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 7, 2011)

Finally the team up with Tsuna and Byakuran will happen...

So now Fran and Mukuro's illusions can be brought into reality huh...? That's pretty hardcore hax on their side...

and lol @ Shoichi's voice breaking.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 7, 2011)

I actually like this chapter pretty much, It has the old reborn taste, fun. Tension between Dino and Hibari. Pairing of Bykuran and Tsuna look very promising for a while


----------



## Velocity (Dec 7, 2011)

Byakuran's expressions are awesome.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 7, 2011)

Team Verde are as hax as I thought they would be. Illusions brought to life for about 24 hours withstanding seems awesome.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm guessing Byakuran could give Tsuna a fight even though he destroyed him in the Future Arc.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 7, 2011)

Normal chapter, nothing much to talk about aside from this machine turning illusions into the real thing and the badass panel with byakuran and Tsuna back to back


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 7, 2011)

Jet Pistol said:


> I'm guessing Byakuran could give Tsuna a fight even though he destroyed him in the Future Arc.



Right now I wouldn't be surprised if Tsuna's classmates could fight him


----------



## God Movement (Dec 8, 2011)

Byakuran SHOULD be weak as fuck considering he was only strong in the first place because he absorbed everyone's flames. But she's probably going to completely throw that out the window just so he fits in with the current arc. Such are the pains of writing yourself into a corner.


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (Dec 8, 2011)

The moment I started reading, the words 'fanservice, fanservice, fanservice' kept flashing through my mind. I've got my hopes up for a fight between Hibari and Dino (which will probably end up in a tie or Dino losing).

Still waiting for Adult!Reborn.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 8, 2011)

I doubt Byakuran is weak,  he still has some hidden powers 
But no mare ring or flames, he cab fortune telling


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 8, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Byakuran SHOULD be weak as fuck considering he was only strong in the first place because he absorbed everyone's flames. But she's probably going to completely throw that out the window just so he fits in with the current arc. Such are the pains of writing yourself into a corner.



If Tsuna's father can one shot his son nothing is logical anymore. I just hope Tsuna doesn't slow down Byakuran.


----------



## Enigma (Dec 8, 2011)

This is past Byakuran, right? He should be much weaker compared to Tsuna considering that Tsuna beat a future version of him. Also, with Tsuna getting even more stronger with the Shimon and Daemon Spade.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 8, 2011)

Enigma said:


> This is past Byakuran, right? He should be much weaker compared to Tsuna considering that Tsuna beat a future version of him. Also, with Tsuna getting even more stronger with the Shimon and Daemon Spade.



AND THEN HIS FUCKING FATHER ONE-SHOTS HIM AT FULL STRENGTH


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 8, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> AND THEN HIS FUCKING FATHER ONE-SHOTS HIM AT FULL STRENGTH



Agreed. I'm betting Tsuna forgets that his flames' attributes and gets stomped by one of Mukuro's illusions this fight.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 8, 2011)

Tsuna have hyper instuitin right ,so he can tell where Mukuro and Flan is and get Bykuran to do a combo
Attack

Amano is abandoning the likes of Ryohei,lambo,Kyoko,Haru
She need to start some adjustments,too many characters now.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 8, 2011)

Enigma said:


> This is past Byakuran, right? He should be much weaker compared to Tsuna considering that Tsuna beat a future version of him. Also, with Tsuna getting even more stronger with the Shimon and Daemon Spade.



And Varia should be a lot weaker than Enma. Logic doesn't exist in this series.

As a protagonist, Tsuna is a disgrace.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 8, 2011)

So if two teams do get eliminated this round who do you think it will be?

Seeing how Verde/Mukuro is going to be tangling with the main characters team for 30 minutes I can see him being knocked out.

Colonello, Mammon, and Fong's team seem unlikely due to their bosses.

I could see Byakuran or Enma getting taken out though.


----------



## tminty1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Enma is getting destroyed next chapter. Well at least that's what I want.

I want either Xanxus or Hibari to win. Adult Fon might be a true beast.


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (Dec 8, 2011)

My money's on Mammon and Uni's team. Mammon because there was a foreshadowing (Mammon hoping that Xanxus would take this competition seriously and the Varia being far too laid-back) and Uni because... everyone else doesn't seem likely. Plus, they're the team who lost the most members so far.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 9, 2011)

.Reborn need to win, that's all that's needed to happen.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 9, 2011)

Reborn can't win because being an annoying little fuck that never does anything useful is his gimmick


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 9, 2011)

People do realise the point of this arc is to let Reborn do. something


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 15, 2011)

AHHHHH OMG SO DREAMY WHAT A STUD ,AHHHHHHHH :33:33:33:33::? HIS HAIR HE'S HERE OMG SO FRKING AWSOMEEEEEEEEEEEEEE pekpek CANT STOP DROOLING


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Dec 15, 2011)

No Reborn yet ?


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 15, 2011)

Not quite, but someone else's adult form..pek


----------



## Jet Pistol (Dec 15, 2011)

It's out.
Classic Worst moment


----------



## Enigma (Dec 15, 2011)

[sp]Colonello, what a badass.

I actually hope he does destroy the watches all at once.[/sp]


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 15, 2011)

That was an awesome chapter


----------



## Roharu (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh, damn. I was expecting a tough fight but, missiles FTW, talking about hax.... By the way, should we considered those missiles real? (I mean, with the same qualities of a real missile)

Also, Colonello, I predict he will miss and then he will have to solo everyone there, and then Reborn came with Curse release to kick his ass. Reborn vs Colonello!! I'm really hoping this happens soon! That's the whole point of this arc after all. Seeing Arcobalenos beating the crap out of everyone and then see epic fights between them.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 15, 2011)

All it took was one beating to turn Tsuna into a more respectable protagonist. That chapter should be an advertisement for corporal punishment.


----------



## Roharu (Dec 15, 2011)

Gunners said:


> All it took was one beating to turn Tsuna into a more respectable protagonist. That chapter should be an advertisement for corporal punishment.



I have always respected Tsuna's Hyper-Dying Will mode.... but I will never respect the base Tsuna. Not until he can use his powers without the need of bullets or drugs... I mean, seriously, the message here is, do you want to get powerful, force someone to shoot you on the head or take drugs


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 15, 2011)

Tsuna did seem to man up this chapter but Team Verde ais pretty strong.

Mukuro seems to be getting stronger and stronger each day worries me. The dude's illusions are ridiculous...


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 15, 2011)

lol Byakuran attacking those poor guys of the car.

Also chapter was pretty interesting and on top....Dat Colonello


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 16, 2011)

Yh Tsuna tell them to shut up and just fight , loving it :33


----------



## Spike31589 (Dec 16, 2011)

I actual hope Colonello's shot is a sort of bluff as he was lining up all the players on the field i hope he takes out a few subs IE gamma, flan, Takeshi and maybe one boss meaning that the other arcobaleno at truly at risk during this fight and we get to see maybe fon or viper release


----------



## shadowlords (Dec 16, 2011)

He is going to shoot Byakuran's and Mukuro's boss watches obviously! Tsuna will dodge it with hyperintuition or whatever crap


----------



## Danchou (Dec 16, 2011)

Mukuro and Fran are an awesome combo.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 16, 2011)

Collonelo :3

I hope he pawns all then Reborn gets curse release and they obliterate everything


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 16, 2011)

clusterfuck next chapter


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2011)

Sneaky Colonello is sneaky, didn't expect that.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 16, 2011)

I really liked that chapter. As if Byakuran being awesome wasn't enough, Mukuro was being awesome too!


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 16, 2011)

SO Cornello + another will be eliminated. Good to know.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 16, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> SO Cornello + another will be eliminated. Good to know.



I'm pretty sure it'll be Colonnello and Yuni. Reborn obviously can't lose yet, so unless a fourth team shows up the other two are done for.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 16, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Sneaky Colonello is sneaky, didn't expect that.



wouldn't call it sneaky
guy was 5km away


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 16, 2011)

"Guess not. Just an ordinary person "

Byakuran


----------



## God Movement (Dec 16, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> wouldn't call it sneaky
> guy was 5km away



Wouldn't that make it even MORE sneaky


----------



## Kuya (Dec 17, 2011)

Team Verde are basically reality-warpers. This instantly makes them top tier.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 17, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Wouldn't that make it even MORE sneaky



U forgot Conollelo former job is


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (Dec 18, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> "Guess not. Just an ordinary person "
> 
> Byakuran



This part of the chapter made me lol xD Gotta love Byakuran.

I hope Colonello nails Fran, it'll reduce Mukuro's power (which is already beyond ridiculous). I don't have anything against Fran but really, Mukuro is just too powerful right now. And I want to know what happened to Chrome.

Byakuran may get hit, which will disqualify Uni. Tsuna will dodge it by some miracle and Mukuro will just use his haxxed illusions to wiggle his way out. Wonder about the other battles elsewhere. However, I don't we'll be getting adult!Reborn anytime soon. Save the best for last, you know.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Dec 26, 2011)

Chapter's out.
Here


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 26, 2011)

Shit is getting real.

Tsuna is still frustrated


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 26, 2011)

Colonello is over 3 miles away and has ridiculous accuracy with that sniper. He jumped up on my KHR favorite list this chapter.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 26, 2011)

Conollelo is Ero as adult, Yes I love you Amano so awsome :33
Tsuna is getting all frustrated,everyone is pissing him off so much, destroy them 
Jump is so amazing these week


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 26, 2011)

Well so far only KHR! and One Piece have been good though


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 26, 2011)

I thought Naruto. Was pretty good,they are starting name the pets and spoilers for Beelzebub and Sket dance etc looks good, and Bleach is being Bleach


----------



## Jet Pistol (Dec 26, 2011)

We all know Hibari's gonna be able to fight against Varia when Enma couldn't


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 26, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> I thought Naruto. Was pretty good,they are starting name the pets and spoilers for Beelzebub and Sket dance etc looks good, and Bleach is being Bleach



Meh, Naruto has been stuck like five chapters and nothing has happened, it?s same level as Bleach for me. Also....Beelzebub and Sket spoilers? VM please


----------



## Spike31589 (Dec 26, 2011)

Jet Pistol said:


> We all know Hibari's gonna be able to fight against Varia when Enma couldn't



It's hibari he is gonna take out a few before dino or xanxus shows and fon or viper has to curse release and thus becomes awesome


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 26, 2011)

Good luck Hibari. Even Enma stood no chance against the Varia.



luffy no haki said:


> Well so far only KHR! and One Piece have been good though



Yep. Pretty much this.


----------



## forkandspoon (Dec 26, 2011)

One piece, Hunter X Hunter , and KHB were good this week, bleach and Naruto were abortions.


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Dec 27, 2011)

Hibari fodderising the whole Varia would be pretty cool


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 27, 2011)

Of the 6 manga I am currently reading, One Piece for me personally is the continual abortion week after week. I have just hated that Fishman arc and want them off of that damn island.

Don't know what was wrong with Naruto this week, I thought it was a pretty interesting discussion and we might see some interesting insight into RS.

I just caught up on Hitman today. Been really enjoying this series, despite the ridiculous power scaling involved. When I started reading this current arc this morning, and where I caught up to, I was expecting the arc to go a bit differently.

However, I suspect that Yuni's team is going to get knocked off, and whoever wins is going to be pressured by the other Arcoboleno to have her curse removed. I am thinking it might be Colonello who will have to decide between the life of the the young girl vs the woman he loves.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 27, 2011)

Good bye Varia, hope to see Xanxus and Hibari get a rematch though


----------



## Danchou (Dec 27, 2011)

Why couldn't Mukuro just block the shot with a wall of steel? Everyone heard that shot coming a mile away.

Decent chapter. lol Hibari got suckerpunched by Dino. I expect Hibari will own until Xanxus steps in.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 27, 2011)

How is Hibari going to take on the Varia...?


----------



## God Movement (Dec 27, 2011)

By being much stronger than any of them. It's incredibly stupid how Amano is trying to create tension when the Varia aren't even near his current level.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 27, 2011)

So what the Varia are fodder now? I thought they were still around most of the other teams level. If Hibari kicks all there asses it's gonna be ridiculous


----------



## God Movement (Dec 27, 2011)

Basically, yes. Think about this logically, these Varia aren't ANY DIFFERENT to the Varia we were presented with in the second arc of the manga. Hibari on the other hand is very different. 

- Current Hibari is stronger than a Hibari that could pretty much tango with the boss of the Varia in the Varia Arc
- Even still stronger than a Future Hibari who made a mockery out of a Tsuna that beat that same Varia boss
- Still stronger than a Vongola Box Hibari that was able to destroy one of the real Funeral Wreaths, Daisy, the same Hibari who is stronger than all the other guardians, one of which was more or less able to outmatch the strongest Funeral Wreath Kikyo and another who was able to handily dispatch Genkishi who treated a Varia Arc Yamamoto and Hibari like CHILDREN in his base state. Let alone when we throw his basic Hell Ring transformation on it and when he gets consumed by the Hell Ring
- To further add to this a current Hibari now has a Vongola Gear which makes him much stronger than a Future/Byakuran Arc Hibari and you're trying to tell me that the Varia aren't fodder to him? Are you serious? These aren't the future Varia, these are the same Varia that we met at the start of the manga. They aren't even close to his level

The only reason they even challenged Enma was because they hindered his powers. The only way they're going to challenge Hibari is if their strength is retconed completely. Gamma should be able to stomp this lot not to talk of Hibari.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 27, 2011)

You make a good point, you bastard


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 27, 2011)

Varia Fodder?............Yes


----------



## God Movement (Dec 27, 2011)

That boy Hibari gon' clean up


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 27, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Basically, yes. Think about this logically, these Varia aren't ANY DIFFERENT to the Varia we were presented with in the second arc of the manga. Hibari on the other hand is very different.
> 
> - Current Hibari is stronger than a Hibari that could pretty much tango with the boss of the Varia in the Varia Arc
> - Even still stronger than a Future Hibari who made a mockery out of a Tsuna that beat that same Varia boss
> ...



 Trying to use logic in KHR. That went out the window long ago. 

The only golden rule in the manga is Hibari can't lose, so just sit back and enjoy the read.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2011)

Atleast Tuna said his way stronger than Mukuro. So maybe the power levels arent as fucked up as we first thought. His dad is just stronger i guess...

Who am i kidding


----------



## God Movement (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry, what was I thinking. We'll just have to wait and see


----------



## Zaru (Dec 27, 2011)

Danchou said:


> Everyone heard that shot coming a mile away.



That actually doesn't make sense. How could they possibly HEAR a shot? That doesn't even work for normal, real life guns. This is a magical super sized homing scattershot rifle thingamachinga.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 27, 2011)

Zaru said:


> That actually doesn't make sense. How could they possibly HEAR a shot? That doesn't even work for normal, real life guns. This is a magical super sized homing scattershot rifle thingamachinga.



Please refer to my above post.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Dec 27, 2011)

It's so stupid that Enma couldn't even touch Varia and we all know Hibari's gonna own them.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 27, 2011)

We know Xanxus will come out with a proposal about a,pack


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 27, 2011)

^I don't expect Xanxus to go back on his word about joining up with anybody. Especially with someone who's part of the Vongola Decimo's guardians.



Danchou said:


> Why couldn't Mukuro just block the shot with a wall of steel? Everyone heard that shot coming a mile away.



Probably because of how fast it was coming. Considering that it was able to travel over 5 kilometers in probably a couple of seconds(I assume), the speed of sound is pretty low in comparison. Not to mention they didn't even know what was it that made the sound.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 27, 2011)

It's not Hibar or Xanxus decision 
Imagine VariaHibari combos ,best trolling ever


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 27, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Basically, yes. Think about this logically, these Varia aren't ANY DIFFERENT to the Varia we were presented with in the second arc of the manga. Hibari on the other hand is very different.
> 
> - Current Hibari is stronger than a Hibari that could pretty much tango with the boss of the Varia in the Varia Arc
> - Even still stronger than a Future Hibari who made a mockery out of a Tsuna that beat that same Varia boss
> ...



HI MY NAME IS IEMITSU, SHUT THE FUCK UP ABOUT POWER LEVELS


----------



## God Movement (Dec 27, 2011)

Maybe after you get a new keyboard


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm gonna lol if Iemitsu trolls Tsuna by saying he could have stomped Future arc Byakuran in milliseconds but decided to let his son have some fresh air and exercise. If/When it happens, I'm gonna laugh hysterically.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 27, 2011)

Prepare to laugh until one of your organs explodes because that will happen soon.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Dec 27, 2011)

If that happens I'm gonna .
We better get a reason why Enma got owned by Varia so bad.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 27, 2011)

Tsuna is holding back all the time, no natsu, no power ring
Starting using his techniques already, were not fist fighting Tsuna


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 27, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Maybe after you get a new keyboard



Pat yourself on the back for that one


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Dec 28, 2011)

Tsuna's dad is so baws 
Next week should be good. I didn't see Xanxus with the varia though which sucks because Hibari vs Xanxus is a fight I really wanna see...


----------



## Yasaka Magatama (Dec 28, 2011)

I just catched up to the latest chapter of KHR. Dropped it after the Shimon arc started because of the messed up logics and power levels. I thought something's wrong with the mangaka or something at that time. It's as if she asked her advisor to write the manga for her or something. I think the Byakuran arc was so good but after that....WTF. Then I started reading again and got myself accepted the fact that the power levels in this manga is messed up anyway. WTF, it's so true that people say this manga is for kids. But whatever, I continue reading because I love all the characters. At least in the current arc I get to see all my favourite characters and the story is funny.


So yeah, looking forward to see what's going to happen in the next chapter.


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (Dec 28, 2011)

Hibari gonna stomp the Varia. Then Xanxus gonna step in and stomp him because no way is Hibari going anywhere near the final rounds since he'll end up fighting Team Reborn (unless he forms an alliance with them... which is unlikely). Maybe Reborn is reserving a battler watch for Hibari (once he gets knocked outta the game)? Because there haven't been any rules so far against eliminated fighters re-entering the tournament if the team has free watches.


----------



## Yasaka Magatama (Dec 28, 2011)

Xanxus stomping Hibari? I dont think so but I hope not anyway :/ I dont know whether Hibari can go to the final rounds but I'm not surprised if he can, and fighting Team Reborn. Uni mentioned that 2 teams will lose, maybe that's Mammon, and Fon LOL(hibari and varia taking each other out?) However another reason why I doubt hibari will lose is because I dont think arcobaleno Fon will lose so quickly...


On the other side Reborn, Verde and Uni's teams. I somehow hope that they realise what Colonello's team is doing and gang up to take out Colonello's team or something.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Dec 28, 2011)

Well looks like the 2 teams going down are likely the Varia and Colonello's. If they don't I'll truly by surprised at this point.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 28, 2011)

I was thinking Colonello and Mukuro ,


----------



## Velocity (Dec 28, 2011)

I would've sworn it'd be Verde and Yuni, y'know.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 28, 2011)

Verde has no story line or really special power and the least wanted to see in Adult form and already shown his hand, Mukuro will get team tagged


----------



## Yasaka Magatama (Dec 28, 2011)

I also dont think Verde's team is going down so quickly, maybe, in the next round? Kind of have a feeling that the finals will all be Tsuna family(hibari, tsuna, mukuro) I hope it's Colonello and Varia. :/  but u are right, Verde is the least wanted to go back to adult form.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 29, 2011)

I definitely see Verde getting taken out. 

1. Going against the main character and friends
2. He already showed us all he's got, it was impressive, but he's done now.

For the other team I would say Colonello, as they don't have much to offer story wise but I don't see how they can take out Papa Tsuna and I think after fighting for 30 minutes either Hibari or Xanxus teams will go down, unless Dino arrives to help hold them off in a stalemate for a half hour.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 29, 2011)

I think Colonello has probably the best chance of winning this because of Lal. And with Papa Tsuna, damn. . . No matter what though, whoever wins is giving the win to Yuni.


----------



## Yasaka Magatama (Dec 29, 2011)

Right. Colonello's team got Papa Tsuna. They might not be story wise but I think Papa Tsuna is kind of important. What if in the end the winner is not Reborn?


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (Dec 29, 2011)

If the winner ain't Reborn, I'll say it'll be Verde. Because Reborn's team definitely gonna reach the final round with Tsuna getting a power boost after defeating his dad. I'd say Verde would end up in the finals against Reborn since Tsuna has to show he can beat whatever haxx is thrown at him (and if Mukuro ain't haxx, I don't know who is). Shimon won't be meeting Team Reborn - it'll just be pretty much the same fights over again so they're out.

As for the two teams being knocked out; my money's still on Uni as one of them. Looking at the recent events, I'll say Fon is the other (unless Dino steps in to save Hibari's ass) - but not before we see him use the curse release. Either way, Varia can't lose - they need to have that rematch against Enma.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 29, 2011)

Tsuna & Bykuran tag team just started , hey, not going down so fast,
Tsuna need to show papa he's stuff. Knocking him out


----------



## Yasaka Magatama (Dec 30, 2011)

oh yea, totally forgot about Skull. But his team wont be out now since the whole Shimon family has just agreed to help him. Anyway, Tsuna beat Mukuro long time ago. Ouch I dont want to see him defeat Mukuro a second time.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 30, 2011)

since I don?t care about Mukuro....Yeah he should be out this round.


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (Dec 31, 2011)

Amano's hyyped up Mukuro and Fran's power too much now for them to go down. Tsuna may have beaten Mukuro before, but the Mukuro he had beaten did not have a fairly strong sidekick, Vongola Gear or a ridiculously powerful ability to turn illusion into actual reality. The current Mukuro possesses all three. He's on a complete different level now so pitting him against Tsuna again would make sense.

Granted, Tsuna's had numerous power-ups as well - but we must keep in mind this manga disregards all logic so really, anything can happen. *Anything.*


----------



## Major_Glory (Jan 12, 2012)

Chapter 368


----------



## Zaru (Jan 12, 2012)

Poor Gamma got MOM-zoned. That's heavy.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah...not that it matters at this point though


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 12, 2012)

So Byakuran got shot, and were suppose to feel sorry, because he felt bored,and want tp do something andestroy the world  and where 'go beat your dad's come from,what has Bykuran been reduced too


----------



## Spike31589 (Jan 12, 2012)

but i want to see hibari v xanxus. wake the hell up it will be awesome.


----------



## Raikage (Jan 12, 2012)

Tsuna's daddy so abusive.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jan 12, 2012)

A proper translation

The other guys did such a terrible job


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 12, 2012)

yep, better translation definitely. Still wonder if Tsuna will be able to defeat daddy? I mean he got caught by surprise last time but still went down in one-shot so.....


----------



## God Movement (Jan 12, 2012)

It's about time Tsuna gets another power-up so yeah, should defeat his dad with ease.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 12, 2012)

Hahahhaha its like two different chapters with the translations. Tsuna better grow a pair and fuck up his dad already.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Jan 12, 2012)

Tsuna's actually growing some balls.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 12, 2012)

So wait, Byakuran just sacrificed Uni's chances? That's kind of a dick move


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 13, 2012)

Reborn were about to go into Adult form aswell.
After seeing Colonellos team and Mukuros team, Therr shouldnt be much
Threat with Shimon&Skull Varia&Mammon, Gamma&Yuni Hibari&Fong
Unless that baby with the clear Pacifer comes into play, or The guy with a joker mask, Reborn had to fightits cool if Reborn can revert back and forth after this arc in his forms


----------



## Vault (Jan 13, 2012)

Teasing us with the Reborn thing  Byakuran should have just left Reborn to take care of it not try be the hero


----------



## Motochika (Jan 13, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch. 368


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 13, 2012)

Don't tell me you post that to get postcounts up


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jan 13, 2012)

He better have switched his boss watch with Gamma somehow beforehand, because I am going to be very disappointed if we don't see what Yuni is capable of. 

You really expect the readers to believe the leader of the fucking Arcobaleno is just some powerless pyschic? Come on, she needs to have some sort of fighting power.


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (Jan 14, 2012)

I really do think Uni doesn't have any fighting power. I mean, look at Aria and Luce. Nothing was said about them being able to fight either. But did Byakuran just DIE AGAIN?! DAMN IT! I would have preferred Gamma to have gone.  Well, there is a chance Byakuran sacrificed his body to protect the watch (even if the wearer dies, the Arcobaleno should still be in the running if the watch is intact, right?). But I think it's gone anyhow.

Yes, Tsuna! Go kick your daddy's bastard ass!



Vault said:


> Teasing us with the Reborn thing  Byakuran should have just left Reborn to take care of it not try be the hero



You're in for a long wait. Reborn curse released won't be till the final battle.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't think Uni has any fight in her either. Just like Verde.


----------



## Mozu (Jan 15, 2012)

_I can't accept you yet because you still love my mother!
_
Oh, that kind of love train.  I think it's safe to say Gamma has some issues. Byakuran's she-saved-me-from-the-darkness cliche brought him down to human level, or "reality," which is a good thing considering his character. Don't think he's dead since he's getting his second chance in this life, or at least that was the picture being painted by his little story. 

Tsuna defeating his dad next week would seem a bit rushed, but I'd be happy to get it out of the way since there's going to be some lesson involving notes from the shounen-hero rule book. Sad that Reborn didn't get his chance to help, but he will eventually in this arc at the least. 

Hibari vs Varia/Xanxus is where the action is now. :33 I don't know if Amano can pull it off though.

Sort of funny how Mukuro is being ignored by everyone in all this drama. Wonder if he'll get pissed and make a scene.


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (Jan 15, 2012)

If you think Mukuro is being ignored, what about Skull and Shimon? They haven't even appeared. Or maybe they're just waiting for the others to finish each other off before moving in.

Verde is like Batman - the only guy who has to rely on his science/gadgets to fight.

*EDIT:* By the way, can anyone please tell me what 'mother-zoned' means?


----------



## son_michael (Jan 15, 2012)

This manga would be so much better if Tsuna had become the true boss of the Vongola 2 arcs ago...


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 15, 2012)

I know right, the manga would.be way popular.. 'Tsuna 'I am Vongola Decimo, ' and starts bossing around abit, maybe beating his.dad, help him grow,because I still think he hasn't grown up much. Maybe there comes a time,where he need vongolas power to save someone


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 15, 2012)

2 arcs ago, you mean at the end of the future arc?

I really think the perfect time for him to become the Vongola's boss was the IC arc. I'm really surprised it didn't happen since the scenes after his fight with Daemon Spade made it seem like he really accepted becoming the Vongola's boss... I mean, it was all perfect for him. He could've just realized that instead of avoiding being mafia, he could just become mafia but in turn make the mafia world better or at least try to turn the Vongola into what it once was, which was an vigilante group to protect the innocent.

*Sigh* I really do like Tsuna but yea, I have my gripes with him as well.


----------



## Raikage (Jan 18, 2012)

New chapter is up

I <3 Reborn

starting to get shitty


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 18, 2012)

?kay I?ll give some pts to Amano this time. it was a cool chapter.


----------



## Valky (Jan 18, 2012)

Chapter 369 yet Tsuna is still the same useless brat .. Well, Reborn come and save the day, luckily.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 18, 2012)

I've waited for this since the start of the manga

fucking finally ADULT REBORN


----------



## Spike31589 (Jan 18, 2012)

bow down before your new god Adult Reborn. Is going to kill Iemetsu


----------



## shadowlords (Jan 18, 2012)

Spike31589 said:


> bow down before your new god Adult Reborn. Is going to kill Iemetsu



Nope. He is going to revert to baby form and we will be cock blocked from Adult Reborn yet again.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 18, 2012)

For being a terrible person and specifically a horrible father and husband, I sure hope Iemitsu gets his shit kicked all the way back to his house where he'll have to stay as a cripple for the rest of his life.

Then again, Tsuna.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 18, 2012)

Where is my dose of Hibari vs XX


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 18, 2012)

I CANT BREATHEEEEEEE OMG YYHHHHHHHHHH 

MOVE ASIDE TSUNA YOU GABBAGE,THIS IS REAL MAN,HE EVEN SPELL CIAO WITH  THE HUGE ASS BLOCK OF BOULDERSS, SO KEWLLL,KEWLLLEST THING ALIVE .

ONE OF MY DREAM HAVE COME TRUE,I CAN DIE NOW.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 18, 2012)

I STILL CANT BELIEVE IT pek


----------



## BVB (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm gay for reborn.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 18, 2012)

Amano's gonna troll us all.

Remember what Mukuro said earlier about there not being enough time? It's probably gonna run out before Reborn probably even does anything else.

@Mei Lin: From the looks of your posts it sounds like you jizzed in places you didn't even know you had. 

Don't worry since it is over Reborn, so that's okay.


----------



## emROARS (Jan 18, 2012)

Reborn is kinda hot. 

*random visit*


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 18, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Amano's gonna troll us all.
> 
> Remember what Mukuro said earlier about there not being enough time? It's probably gonna run out before Reborn probably even does anything else.
> 
> ...



I thought the same


----------



## AndrewRogue (Jan 18, 2012)

This may be the one that gets me hooked onto the manga again. I stopped reading near the end of the future arc. 

How far behind am I? Did anythign good happen worth convincing an old fan?

Also older Reborn. -insert happy, hyperactive, jizz, cool icon here-


----------



## Enigma (Jan 18, 2012)

This chapter was actually pretty good. At least Tsuna wasn't a puss in the beginning of the fight.

Finally, we see Reborn. He looks badass.


----------



## Vish (Jan 18, 2012)

Older Reborn made the chapter.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 18, 2012)

This really doesn't make much sense to me. Is Tsunaa's mind so fucked he can barely match his father.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 18, 2012)

Makes me wonder why the fuck Iemitsu didn't do anything about Byakuran before.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 18, 2012)

Irresponsible shitass father leaving everything to his son while going in a trip with his wife. Great father , right?


----------



## Roharu (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't get it! Why does not Tsuna just spam a couple of X-burners to his face and see if he is still boring??! I mean, seriously, if Tsuna's dad can tank Tsuna's XX-Burner and still call him weak, I will start a topic in the anime battledome and let him fight Aizen myself!!

Okay, now that I let go of my anger a little.... Dat Reborn! Finally a reason to make up for all the inconsistencies XD


----------



## Mastic (Jan 18, 2012)

Bout fuckin' time Reborn. 

And lol Tsuna.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Jan 18, 2012)

Iemitsu is a shitty parent. 
I hope Tsuna beats his good for nothing ass.
Tsuna needs go grow some balls already. 
Still wondering why Iemitsu didn't kill Byakuran. 

Iemitsu>Tsuna
Varia minus XX>Enma


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jan 18, 2012)

This manga does have some of the most shit powerscaling I have ever seen.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Jan 18, 2012)

Still wondering how the fuck Varia beat Enma. 
Iemitsu>>>Varia minus XX=Hibari>Tsuna>=Enma so far. 
We all know Hibari's gonna be able to fight against Varia by himself.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 18, 2012)

Crowned Clown said:


> This manga does have some of the most shit powerscaling I have ever seen.



Then again, by powerscaling, Tsuna would blitz and one-shot the whole cast before round 1 is over. The author wrote this manga into a powerscale corner, it should have ended a while ago.


----------



## Fourangers (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh wow, Reborn looks exactly like the R-18 RebornXLambo doujinshis that this fandom has translated before. 

The fangirls will go wild in this chapter.


----------



## Borsalino (Jan 18, 2012)

Daddy's home Tsuna


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jan 19, 2012)

Enigma said:


> Makes me wonder why the fuck Iemitsu didn't do anything about Byakuran before.



Maybe it was because he didn't have a Vongola box. Wasn't Byakuran's main/only advantage was that he could see all possible outcomes of any fight from the parallel worlds and come up with any counter and the only reason Tsuna and co. won was because they had the Vongola boxes that weren't in any other world?


----------



## Jet Pistol (Jan 19, 2012)

It doesn't matter because Iemitsu is in a completely different league than Byakuran.


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (Jan 19, 2012)

1. I still like Tsuna, despite his dame-ness of late. He'll turn around soon, I expect.

2. OMFG ADULT REBRON?! SO SOON?! I saw the first page and was like 'Aw man, stop teasing us, Amano. You did enough last chapter.' and then and I saw THE page. My reaction: AKLDJFHGKFHGJ;LEHOTHBFNFKJHBA! D8 8DDD

3. Byakuran better still be alive.

4. I saw 8059 hint there. You did well, Amano. :]

5. Even Mukuro has better parenting skills than Iemitsu.


----------



## Egotism (Jan 19, 2012)

So soon? I was respecting the most hyped and anticipated baby to release last.


----------



## Adagio (Jan 19, 2012)

Even if Tsuna's current state of mind fucked up his performance so bad that he can barely touch Iemitsu, its still strange that Iemitsu seems to be so strong. Where was he when Byakuran fucked shit up in the future? Where was Iemitsu when Tsuna went to the future to fight Byakuran?

You'd expect the head of CEDEF to keep a tight ship when shit hits the fan. 

I don't mind the powerscaling gone to shit but when there is such a huge difference there should be at least an attempt at an explanation. 

But who gives a shit. Adult Reborn is here and is showing this manga how a real mafioso handles business, its lesson time


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 19, 2012)

I think the point is that Iemitsu is *that* shitty a parent. He just didn't do anything when Byakuran took over


----------



## Mozu (Jan 20, 2012)

Fucking FINALLY. Adult Reborn is here at last. But again, he's only going to be Tsuna's teacher here. Don't see him doing much more than he did than in the first Mukuro fight. The word "lesson" makes me apprehensive that he'll do anything to Iemitsu at all since it sounds like he's leaving this up to Tsuna. 

Yay for shitty parents though  I feel like Amano is touching on a subject, as best she can, that kids reading this manga can probably relate to. Parents that are never home because of work or are just assholes in general reaches beyond the intended audience's culture, too. You really really want Iemitsu to get his ass kicked. Good sell. 

Poor Fran might be sick--a bit disappointing that Mukuro looks genuinely concerned. I don't know why his gentler and more honest expression have been bothering me as of late, but they are. Probably just because it's such a deterrence from his usual character. He seemed to go soft really fast. 

Yamamoto and Gokudera to the rescue on a bicycle? Gokudera doesn't know how to jack a car? Come now


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 20, 2012)

Couldn't Reborn in baby form use his guns to do that to the boulder lol?


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2012)

I think their power is limited while in cursed form but lol you have a point.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2012)

350+ chapters in and he's still "No-good Tsuna".

Did anyone aside from Byakuran have character development in this manga?

And no, the change in count of "Fu" in Mukuro's "Fufufu" doesn't count.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 20, 2012)

The point was I guess the difference between regular him and flare-mode him. So she never intended to develop Tsuna.


----------



## Wrath (Jan 20, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Then again, by powerscaling, Tsuna would blitz and one-shot the whole cast before round 1 is over. The author wrote this manga into a powerscale corner, it should have ended a while ago.


The moment the manga continued after the Future Arc it ceased to make the slightest sense.

I am hoping like hell that Tsuna beats up Iemitsu, Iemitsu goes "I was just trying to teach you an important lesson" and then Tsuna beats him up all over again because that doesn't make up for being such an awful father.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 20, 2012)

Tsuna just take control of Vongola,so you can control your dad. Duh.


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (Jan 20, 2012)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> I think the point is that Iemitsu is *that* shitty a parent. He just didn't do anything when Byakuran took over



This.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2012)

"Some villain is taking over the world? Fine by me!

My own son that I heavily neglected is fighting hard to help a friend and mentor? Time to punch him in the face really hard!"


----------



## God Movement (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't try and make sense of this manga it's just not worth it at this point


----------



## Velocity (Jan 21, 2012)

It'd be _really_ nice if Iemitsu explained why he never got involved. If he's this much stronger than Tsuna with the Ring of the Sky Version X, why didn't he just solo the Enma and his Guardians?


----------



## God Movement (Jan 21, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> It'd be _really_ nice if Iemitsu explained why he never got involved. *If he's this much stronger than Tsuna with the Ring of the Sky Version X, why didn't he just solo the Enma and his Guardians?*



That one can be easily explained. It's the Vongola's battle, Tsuna has his own family so he has to deal with his own problems. The Byakuran scenario though cannot be justified.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 25, 2012)

Ch.288

... Tsuna


----------



## God Movement (Jan 25, 2012)

Dunno what to think of that chapter


----------



## Ender (Jan 25, 2012)

i'm sorry but i hate it when they make characters that obviously stupid, unless it goes with his long-standing theme of being stupid. its not appealing at all :/ especially considering how smart he can be with this hyper-intuition and even normal intuition (w/out his dying will activated).


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 25, 2012)

Leave that alone, i bet Gokudera who can?t even recognize disguised reborn could have guessed that one was adult reborn. The joke had no sense.


----------



## Ender (Jan 25, 2012)

idk...that was beyond obvious....


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 25, 2012)

I am sorry , Reborn is so bad ass, while is Tsuna turning so lame after 300 chapters, i guess Tsuna nevet seen Reborn form before but seriously don't make hyper mode so lame aswell, the only cool.thing about Tsuna, is hes hyper mode.now he look so. Lame, lameeee


----------



## Mastic (Jan 25, 2012)

Mastic said:


> lol Tsuna.



**


----------



## spaZ (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow is all I have to say like come on Tsuna doesn't have to be that fucking dumb.


----------



## Raikage (Jan 25, 2012)

Reborn got me hard.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Jan 25, 2012)

Tsuna and Reborn is like Luffy, Chopper, and Sogeking but the Reborn and Tsuna is not funny at all.


----------



## Ender (Jan 25, 2012)

^THANK YOU


----------



## Pastelduck (Jan 25, 2012)

Reborn was awesome in this chapter.  Tsuna not so much.


----------



## Gallant (Jan 25, 2012)

How the hell did Tsuna not realize that the adult was reborn? Even after he jumped out from behind the rock no less? It should have came to him right when he was in Dying Will Mode. 

God Amano really goes out of her way to make me hate Tsuna these days. I swear I haven't liked his character at all since the Future Arc ended. Ok, I haven't liked how this manga has developed period since that arc ended. 

Anyway, I only read this now for the Arcobaleno and I've been getting some nice exposure from them thankfully. Adult Reborn is as boss as I was expecting. Good that there was an actual reason for that Ciaossu nonsense before. Dude has actually been saying Chaos this whole time lol.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 26, 2012)

I can't facepalm enough to show my digust at what's become of the manga. I mean, powerlevels fucked and Tsuna acting like a dumbass is tiresome.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Jan 26, 2012)

Amano's pretty much like "Fuck character development for Tsuna. I'm gonna make him a complete pussy the entire series." 
Base Tsuna's the worst person ever.
Also did anyone get Reborn's 2nd lesson? I didn't quite get it.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 26, 2012)

Jet Pistol said:


> Amano's pretty much like "Fuck character development for Tsuna. I'm gonna make him a complete pussy the entire series."
> Base Tsuna's the worst person ever.
> Also did anyone get Reborn's 2nd lesson? I didn't quite get it.



The second lesson was him to stop relying on brute force to win. Since the end of the Future arc, he hadn't relied on techniques as much as he should  and just relied on his flames' power. Zero pt. breakthrough is a tech he hasn't used in a good while, whihc he uses on his dad at the end.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 26, 2012)

Fuck she needs to like time skip and give him a pair already this is just plain stupid and none badass.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Jan 26, 2012)

Is that what he meant? I thought Reborn said to stop being such a glass cannon and learn to take attacks head on to improve your endurance. Tsuna has been using just brute force like an idiot to win his fights lately though.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 26, 2012)

How about she just starts a spin-off about adult Reborn?

I'd read it.


----------



## GuidoMista (Jan 26, 2012)

The fuck happened to Vongola Hyper Intuition?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 26, 2012)

I love how Iemitsu is said to put 100 time more effort than Tsuna in fighting for his family, when the guy didn't do a damn thing against Byakuran 

Oh you, mysterious man in a suit


----------



## Velocity (Jan 26, 2012)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> I love how Iemitsu is said to put 100 time more effort than Tsuna in fighting for his family, when the guy didn't do a damn thing against Byakuran
> 
> Oh you, mysterious man in a suit



Who says he didn't? I don't think we even saw the guy in the Future Arc, let alone even heard what he got up to. Don't forget Tsuna originally died so, unless he was nowhere near as powerful as Iemitsu by then, it's not that far fetched to believe Iemitsu also died.


----------



## Wrath (Jan 26, 2012)

GuidoMista said:


> The fuck happened to Vongola Hyper Intuition?


What is it supposed to do against another Vongola?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 26, 2012)

Wrath said:


> What is it supposed to do against another Vongola?



I think he means to determine who the "Mysterious man in the suit" is, but it's just a bad joke.


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (Jan 26, 2012)

I really don't mind as much as others do about Tsuna's dimwittedness. I mean, EVERYONE fell for Reborn's disguises pretty earlier on in the manga - even though they were obvious as shit - and Tsuna was the only one who saw through them (I am referring to 'Master Pao Pao' and the like). I suppose it was only a matter of time before the opposite happened. Give the guy some credit.

Also - I feel trolled. I was so looking forward to Iemitsu getting the stuffing knocked out of him. All Reborn did was a warm-up. ]8


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 26, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> Who says he didn't? I don't think we even saw the guy in the Future Arc, let alone even heard what he got up to. Don't forget Tsuna originally died so, unless he was nowhere near as powerful as Iemitsu by then, it's not that far fetched to believe Iemitsu also died.


Byakuya's weaker subordinates made him go underground IIRC or something like that.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 26, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> Who says he didn't? I don't think we even saw the guy in the Future Arc, let alone even heard what he got up to. Don't forget Tsuna originally died so, unless he was nowhere near as powerful as Iemitsu by then, it's not that far fetched to believe Iemitsu also died.



it was said he was on vacation with Mama


----------



## Shakar (Jan 27, 2012)

Fuck Tsuna, this manga's main character is Mukuro- Tsuna didn't even appear on the NEW YEAR'S OMAKE, guess who starred instead? Kufufufufu 

And Reborn, just....


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (Jan 27, 2012)

Shakar said:


> Fuck Tsuna, this manga's main character is Mukuro- Tsuna didn't even appear on the *NEW YEAR'S OMAKE*, guess who starred instead? Kufufufufu
> 
> And Reborn, just....



What is this omake you speak of? I can't seem to find it on Google... Except for a 2009 one.


----------



## TigerTwista (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Ender (Jan 27, 2012)

^tell me about it


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 30, 2012)

Really Tsuna?Really!?


----------



## Shakar (Feb 1, 2012)

Take a look.

Next chapter having adult Viper/Mammon is pretty much guaranteed. The gender debate will be finally be settle-

in b4 Amano doesn't reveal his face.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hibarix2 hello Marmon I bet Man


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 1, 2012)

He still didn't recognize Reborn.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 1, 2012)

Fon pretty much solo'd the Varia. How awesome.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Feb 1, 2012)

Varia sucks ass, XX and Squalo are the only good characters in the group.


----------



## Egotism (Feb 1, 2012)

-____- Was Hibari whooping their ass and Fon just decided he wanted to fight or was was it the other way around? Hell it as probably them two.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 1, 2012)

I don?t see point in Fon coming to help, Hibari was crushing them,

Also...all the reborn matter is the first time I get mad because Tsuna is a complete fool, I seriously don?t see the point in him not recognizing that the man in the suit is Reborn, it?s not even funny at all.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Feb 1, 2012)

Why did Fon come in to fight when Hibari owned 3 Varia members without even using Cambio Form? Hibari>>Enma?


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 1, 2012)

Still don't get how Hibari can just casually stomp almost half the Varia team when Enma was struggling just to survive against them.

The powerscaling in this manga is just...

Other than that it was a decent chapter. Glad Tsuna actually started fighting for real, too bad it was cut short.


----------



## Raikage (Feb 1, 2012)

DID Hibari solo Varia or did Fon help?

I still don't know.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 2, 2012)

Raikage said:


> DID Hibari solo Varia or did Fon help?
> 
> I still don't know.



Doesn't matter. Hibari did that shit so casual it was sickening. Fon just decided at the end to jump in and have some fun. If she's the best h2h fighter out of the Arcobaleno, I'm afraid Squalo will either get his ass kicked and run away or get his ass kicked and get his watch crushed...


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 2, 2012)

Fon did all.the work, Hibarix2 didn't do anything ,


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 2, 2012)

Ain't Fon a guy? =/


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 2, 2012)

Priceless, Fon hurricane kick back the knifes and destroy Belphagors watch


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2012)

Im confused as to who actually owned the Varia so casually.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 2, 2012)

Fon, Squalo already said it


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 2, 2012)

Jet Pistol said:


> Why did Fon come in to fight when Hibari owned 3 Varia members without even using Cambio Form? Hibari>>Enma?



Fon was the one who whipped them, not Hibari.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Feb 2, 2012)

Nevermind then.


----------



## Shakar (Feb 3, 2012)

Utopia Realm said:


> Doesn't matter. Hibari did that shit so casual it was sickening. Fon just decided at the end to jump in and have some fun. If *she*'s the best h2h fighter out of the Arcobaleno, I'm afraid Squalo will either get his ass kicked and run away or get his ass kicked and get his watch crushed...




I thought he looked pretty clearly male to me. Granted, bishounen looking and all, but that's Amano's art style.

If you confuse Fon's gender, wait till we get to finally see Mammon's adult form.


----------



## Mozu (Feb 5, 2012)

It looks like Fon just wanted to show off to Hibari since there was no way he was actually in trouble. Hibari making a comical expression besides chibi glares is a nice surprise at least. 

They really look too much alike, though. Sort of irritating now that they're standing side by side.


----------



## Shakar (Feb 8, 2012)

Ch.21

One of the best chapters in the arc so far. And the ending! Don't troll Amano, please: it's the right time to end years of speculation and wankage. Make that hood fall.

Anyone got an idea on who's the shadow guy? Maybe Dino, but there are 2 members of Mammon's team we have yet to see.

Nevermind, I think it really is Dino. He's talking with Reborn casually, and he was supposed to meet with Hibari at the hotel. Maybe he didn't want to actually troll him by not showing up- maybe he actually showed up, but then he realized shit was going down and decided to avoid from being involved in the fight.. But why would Amano hide him in shadows?


----------



## Adagio (Feb 8, 2012)

Is Mammon a woman? I can't honestly tell.


----------



## Shakar (Feb 8, 2012)

The problem with Mammon's gender is that

1)Amano does _everything_ to cover his face- even when we saw him having a bath, his face was shadowed and when he came out he wore the hood of the bathrobe.
2)In the anime, he was voiced by a woman...who gave him a gender ambiguous baby-like voice, much like Reborn's.

So there is no way to tell. We're led to believe that he's a male because in Japanese he uses male pronouns (boku as "I") and typically masculine speech patterns (). Also, during his fight with Chrome he says something like "that's a trick female mages use", which implies he's talking about a gender he doesn't belong to. Yet, no male character drawn by Amano has those full, feminine lips and in the fanarts he makes for a really cute girl. So the proof sorta contradicts itself.

I refer to him as a male mainly out of convenience (calling him "it" or "hir" would be outright ridiculous IMO), but I'm just as confused as you are. 

So, to answer your question: I have no fucking idea, nor does the rest of the fandom.


----------



## TigerTwista (Feb 8, 2012)

I know Mammon is powerful but wow that illusion just about injured fong pretty good, but at the same time Fong ain't no joke either...almost makes me want to see Hibari vs Fong or Fong vs Reborn...


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 8, 2012)

Great chapter, Marmon is a girl. Look at that hair ..


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 8, 2012)

Mukuro was really lucky not to face his adult form during the battle against the Varia. 

And The guy talking on the phone definitely had to be Dino...


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 8, 2012)

Reborn planned this, now everyone have went adult form except for Verde,which I am not interested
More action like this is needed


----------



## Mastic (Feb 8, 2012)

Bout time da Boss Xanxus has came out. 

Fong was pretty badass too, him and Mammon's fight is gonna be awesome.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Feb 8, 2012)

No idea what gender Mammon is, bet I'll put my money on female for now.

Badassness fought this day and I loved it. I still say the other team to lose will be Varia tho.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 8, 2012)

Can't draw battle scenes?  Fighters are just too fast.  Clever.


----------



## Shakar (Feb 9, 2012)

^^ Indeed, LOL.


Mei Lin said:


> Reborn planned this, now everyone have went adult form except for Verde,which I am not interested
> More action like this is needed


I wonder the advantage Verde would gain by becoming an adult again, fight-wise I mean (it's obvious that being trapped in the body of a baby must suck pretty hard). He already made it clear he's not an action guy, so I'm not sure of what his adult form would bring to the battle. The Arcobaleno seem to keep adult-like minds, so I don't think he would become smarter than what he is now.

Knowing Amano, she'll just pull out some weird techniques for him. 

As for Mammon, I'm even more confused now. Those feet/boots in the second-to-last page are really feminine looking. Girls speaking with boku aren't unheard of afterall.


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (Feb 9, 2012)

I thought it's been made clear that Mammon's a girl? On the last panel of page 14 we see Fon having a flashback of half of someone's face - most likely Mammon judging from the hood - and the lips look a like a woman's. Shakar also has a point about the boots.

One thing I'm confused about though - during the flashback scenes, Fon was calling her Mammon instead of Viper. Wasn't the name supposed to be Viper back then?


----------



## Neelix (Feb 15, 2012)

Surely not what I expected from a battle of Arcobaleno.


----------



## Shakar (Feb 15, 2012)

LOL, Mammon is short 

But his powers and his illusions were really cool. His spell fucked him up at the end, though.

Next chapter, Dino+Hibari vs Xanxus+Mammon?


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 15, 2012)

The battle between Fona nd Mammon was reallly meh.

However I wanna see what?s up there, considering that probably Hibari and Dino will team up however they?re from different teams so i can see Hivbari destroying Dino?s watch if tehd ude gets distracted.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 15, 2012)

1 chapter battle awsome,it lasted few panels,making illusion look weak.


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 15, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> 1 chapter battle awsome,it lasted few panels,making illusion look weak.



Well it was to be expected, against a martial artist, who are known for training *mind* and body.

And it just seems Amano ran out of ideas what to do with illusions, because after all..it all comes down to the same thing..they're just illusions. My main annoyance about that red-eye with three tomoes that caused illusions but suddenly is the source to every invincible power moves, because illusion can't really stay interesting


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (Feb 19, 2012)

Late for the party, but I'd like to say this:

I bet the last page drove the fangirls crazy.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 19, 2012)

Dino is going to get blindsided by Hibari.

If he's stupid enough to go help Hibari, he deserves it aswell


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 22, 2012)

Chapter 374 is out

Does anyone care about this manga anymore? 
Xanxus is cool and should just take over the main character position from Tsuna


----------



## Egotism (Feb 22, 2012)

I really don't care anymore. Cambio Forma out the ass, Author over hyping Hibari to no end but just said Xanxus was leagues ahead of him -_____-


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 22, 2012)

Xanxus pulling cambio forms out threw me for a loop. I thought Hibari was out of Xanxus's league...


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 22, 2012)

Xanxus being leagues ahead of Hibari? I would understand if Xanxus was a bit stronger than him, but going that far just doesn't make sense.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 22, 2012)

Well it's all been essentially covered up by Talbot giving the Varia updated Rings with Cambio Forma. Bringing them up to speed with the current Vongola, which still doesn't really make _much_ sense considering the Vongola have had one Cambio Forma before their recent ones. I suppose it makes a little more sense if you consider the fact that Talbot may have updated them by a similar magnitude to that of the Vongola Gear though, overriding any gaps between the power-ups.

It'd also explain how the Varia were able to shitstomp Enma, it's no doubt a cop out though. A Varia level Xanxus with no real improved physical abilities being FAR above Hibari?


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 22, 2012)

Why is people still whining? this manga is garbage, if you just get disappointed everytime you read, then don?t read man, seriously.

As for me I enjoyed the chapter, if there was a fool who thought of Hibari being stronger than Xanxus for a second even with all the hype, then I don?t know what you have been reading all along. As for the result, Hibari destroyed the watch or both are already done from the competition.


----------



## Gallant (Feb 22, 2012)

Zorokiller said:


> Chapter 374 is out
> 
> Does anyone care about this manga anymore?
> Xanxus is cool and should just take over the main character position from Tsuna



I stopped caring when the Shimon arc started. I'm only reading now to see how the Arcobaleno story line wraps up. Outside of that, I honestly don't care about anything else lol.

Xanxus can't since he would just sleep all day long.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 22, 2012)

Gallant said:


> I stopped caring when the Shimon arc started. I'm only reading now to see how the Arcobaleno story line wraps up. Outside of that, I honestly don't care about anything else lol.
> 
> *Xanxus can't since he would just sleep all day long*.



Xanxus sleeping all day would be better than Tsuna being so lame though


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 22, 2012)

A Cambio Forma out the ass? 

Don't you guys remember what Squalo said? That old man had essentially gave them an upgraded version of their rings, which in turn, gave them a power up *which was essentially what happened to Tsuna and co.* Lest to mention, Xanxus being less powerful than Hibari? Yea fucking right. This isn't Luxuria or Bel(Two weaker members) we're talking about. We're talking about the *STRONGEST* member of the Varia who had once faced Tsuna who is the *STRONGEST* of the 10th gen Vongola. Now, if Bel or Luxuria were stronger than Hibari, that's when you're free to call bullshit.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 22, 2012)

Xanxus is my favorite character, so I appreciated the hype


----------



## Amae (Feb 22, 2012)

People just seem upset the Varia didn't level grind (at least to the extent Tsuna, friends, and Hibari did). That's what happens when you're MIA for a large part of the story. 

Maybe we'll have Xanxus slapping Tsuna around and matching X-Burners later.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 22, 2012)

Seriously what happened with ones resolve and the strength of the rings.. Like come on Amano stay off the marijuana.


----------



## Soljah (Feb 23, 2012)

spaZ said:


> Seriously what happened with ones resolve and the strength of the rings.. Like come on Amano stay off the marijuana.



whats wrong with a blunt or two >.>


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Feb 24, 2012)

I feel no strong feelings one way or the other about this.


----------



## Vault (Feb 24, 2012)

People still bitching? Treat this manga like bleach. Relax and try enjoy yourself. And yeah it's difficult but dropping it is another option.


----------



## Francesco. (Feb 24, 2012)

~Avant~ said:


> Xanxus is my favorite character, so I appreciated the hype



Xanxus is the only decent character in the entire series.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 25, 2012)

^ Such a blatant example of an overstatement. 



Vault said:


> People still bitching? Treat this manga like bleach. Relax and try enjoy yourself. And yeah it's difficult but dropping it is another option.



They're still bitching because they're nit picking every little thing and are still yet stuck on the problem of power levels.

If they only do what they did and just become less concerned with them via coming up with a comfortable theory for the power level, then it'd be better.

Seriously, it can be answered with an sensible theory that the future they were in is different than the past. Regardless of it being the future, it's still another timeline and things obviously have happened differently there. In, the present timeline, the people there are just simply more stronger than the other timelines Byakuran was in, including the future timeline . It's no big deal. 

The above theory is a little clunky, but feel free to talk to me about it. It's my way of dealing with how there's people in the current timeline stronger than future Byakuran. It should honestly be no big deal but I see a *lot* of people on NF blowing it out of proportion as if it's a bigger problem than Konoha being revived by Pain. If you guys don't get over that, then you're *NEVER* gonna fully enjoy KHR like I do. So I must ask you all to look at my above theory and think carefully about it. Like I said, ask questions about it because we can look further into it and make it better.


----------



## vanhellsing (Feb 25, 2012)

I feel sorry for the people who reads this manga seriously XD


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, seeing as how it's a shonen manga and how the main demographic of a lot of shonens are directed at around young teens to children, I can see why looking into a shonen series such as KHR a little too deeply can become a problem as we can see. And that problem is that people still can't get over the fact that Future arc Byakuran is weaker than characters in the later arcs that are within the present timeline.


----------



## Amae (Feb 25, 2012)

Uh, not many to no one has really shown that they would be able to contend with Future Arc Byakuran. He's one of the few people in KHR with a impressive durability feat.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 25, 2012)

In the moment someone can stand to tsuna, it makes that person > than future Byakuran by default.


----------



## Francesco. (Feb 26, 2012)

Amae said:


> Uh, not many to no one has really shown that they would be able to contend with Future Arc Byakuran. He's one of the few people in KHR with a impressive durability feat.



- Byakuran
- Daemon Spade
- Iemitsu
- Reborn (with powerscaling)
- Primo Vongola (with powerscaling)

Arguably should have decent durability.


----------



## Shakar (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh look, it's them. I didn't except those people to show up so soon. 

Shit's going down.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah, I expected Hibari to do something like that eventually.

Can Enma ever get a break?


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (Mar 1, 2012)

Don't know about you guys, but I couldn't stop laughing. :3 First, all of the Varia pratically jump on Xanxus to stop him from destroying his boss watch then Gokudera unknowingly labels Reborn as a 'mentally ill type' and Reborn fishes for compliments from an oblivious Tsuna. But the one that took the cake was, "Wear my panties too!"

Shittopi, you are my official favourite of the Shimon Family!


----------



## Roharu (Mar 1, 2012)

That chapter was kind of funny, I enjoyed it a lot, but poor Enma! The only one who was supposed to challenge Tsuna is getting his ass owned twice already!

Hibari, wow.... So he decided to fight alongside him just to fight his adult form?! Lol, but I guess there was no other choice, he wasted his precious un-cursed time with Varia, instead of Mamon (most of it at least). Hibari alone wouldn't have defeated everyone else.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 1, 2012)

Poor Shimon. 

But eh, to be fair, if it were any other team, they would've been defeated by the Vindice as easily as they were as well.


----------



## Flynn (Mar 1, 2012)

So this pretty much settles in the fact that Hibari will join team Reborn soon.
It's funny how I did not see the vindice or the eighth flame joining when it's so obvious looking back. They were talking about the clear pacifier last arc and now it's a representative battle of the pacifiers.

Good chapter.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 1, 2012)

So Reborn,Marmon,Cononello,Clear baby.Verde is still in


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 1, 2012)

damn, this time it was a good chapter.

Hibari being a boss, wanna see an all out Xanxus vs Hibari without this rules. i think Xanxus would win but still I think the fight would eb epic.

Also, just when I thought I would be able to see more Enma and more boobsAdelheid this bastard with the clear pacifier enters


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 1, 2012)

Amae said:


> Uh, not many to no one has really shown that they would be able to contend with Future Arc Byakuran. He's one of the few people in KHR with a impressive durability feat.



This is KHR, everyone is stronger than Future Arc Byakuran

Heck, everyone is stronger than Daemon Spades now


----------



## kanpyo7 (Mar 1, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> So Reborn,Marmon,Cononello,Clear baby.Verde is still in



Pretty sure Skull is still in, wasn't it stated only 2 teams would lose here? Plus none of the Shimon got their watches broken so far as we can tell.

And Amano STILL needs to show us Kaoru's damn flame already


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 1, 2012)

Xanxus was epic. Hibari was epic. Vindice were epic. Good chapter.


----------



## Francesco. (Mar 2, 2012)

~Avant~ said:


> Xanxus was epic. Hibari was terrible as usual. Vindice were epic. Good chapter.


Fixed for accuracy


----------



## Adagio (Mar 2, 2012)

Why you hating on Hibari?


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (Mar 2, 2012)

Should have seen it coming really - Hibari never was one to conform to the rules of others. Not even in the Ring Conflict.

...I just got a sense of deja vu there.


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 2, 2012)

Francesco. said:


> Fixed for accuracy



*Agree! the dude try to hard to be badass*


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 2, 2012)

kanpyo7 said:


> Pretty sure Skull is still in, wasn't it stated only 2 teams would lose here? Plus none of the Shimon got their watches broken so far as we can tell.
> 
> And Amano STILL needs to show us Kaoru's damn flame already



its like Skull is out already with Vindice


----------



## Danchou (Mar 2, 2012)

Xanxus and Hibari are trying too hard to be badass. I can't take them seriously.


----------



## Robin (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah, if Hibari was actually strong as Xanxus  otherwise he's just silly


----------



## Francesco. (Mar 8, 2012)

*Spoiler:* _the color from the last chapter:_


----------



## Sayaka Knight (Mar 8, 2012)

Here the raw for the new chapter Link removed. Poor Skull never catches a break.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 8, 2012)

Sayaka Knight said:


> Here the raw for the new chapter Link removed. Poor Skull never catches a break.


It's a chinese scan, not a raw.
Just saiyan.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Skull and the Shimon family being used to hype another team..._again_.


----------



## Sayaka Knight (Mar 8, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Skull and the Shimon family being used to hype another team..._again_.



Yeah pretty much and I was looking forward to what the other Shimon members (who didn't get to fight last time) could do.



Hatifnatten said:


> It's a chinese scan, not a raw.
> Just saiyan.



Sorry about that. I was running late at that time.


----------



## silly (Mar 9, 2012)

no subs yet, are you real ?


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 9, 2012)

lol subs


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 9, 2012)

lol Skull and Shimon used as stepping tolls


----------



## Pastelduck (Mar 10, 2012)

Is this the best we get now from KHR is chinese subs? That is just wrong.


----------



## Sayaka Knight (Mar 10, 2012)

Here it is Chapter 79 is out


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Mar 10, 2012)

Well that was bullshit...They were the only team I liked too.

Well skulls team wasn't counted as out of the battles(at least the broad doesn't say so), but I doubt seeing as thing are right now that they'll be given form of justice at all.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 10, 2012)

This arc is a bad time to have Enma as my favorite character.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 10, 2012)

The Vindice are going to be after Mukuro


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks like Skull got...
punched through his skull!

*chirp chirp chirp*

No but seriously, is he dead now?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 11, 2012)

I doubt it. They'll say something like his helmet took most of the damage.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 11, 2012)

Skull was like fucking immortal last time I saw.

Also, why couldn?t they just enter this shit instead of defeating Shimon and skull?


----------



## TigerTwista (Mar 15, 2012)

Soo Vindice wants to do a free for all....proceed lol


----------



## KiddLaw92 (Mar 15, 2012)

Expect them to not actually fight for long, a small smirmish at most.


----------



## Robin (Mar 16, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Skull was like fucking immortal last time I saw.
> 
> Also, why couldn?t they just enter this shit instead of defeating Shimon and skull?



wouldn't that be uncool for them to behave like good little boys. It just had to be flashy

I wonder who'll actually win, if there's actually a possibility of a win in this game. that checker guy is too shady.

I'm liking that smily character btw


----------



## silly (Mar 23, 2012)

re all where subs??


----------



## TigerTwista (Mar 23, 2012)

Hmm after rewatching the future arc on the anime version and going through my memory about the manga and everything else does anyone feel there may be a small possibility that Mister Kawahira (aka ramen guy) may have something to do with Vindice or have something to do with the clear pacifier? Idk i mean we hadn't heard anything about him after the whole future arc fiasco and who knows maybe he was forgotten but considering how Reborn out of all people felt uncomfortable about him 





I probrably am over thinking it but if he does have something to do with this how else to get the favor "returned" but in this arc if he does have some relevance


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 23, 2012)

Uncle = Joker


----------



## Egotism (Mar 24, 2012)

Whaa Tsuna looks like his is pissed off to the max. About damn time. Mukuro caught again?  How many times are we gonna have to go through this?


----------



## TigerTwista (Mar 24, 2012)

who got the new chapter out?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 24, 2012)

*@Egotisim:* I honestly doubt Mukuro was truly caught. Keep in mind he's one of the few illusionists who can actually fool the Vindice.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 24, 2012)

Chapter's finally out now:

New chapter is out.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 24, 2012)

Reborn you need to make him smarter instead.


----------



## bubble_lord (Mar 24, 2012)

Tsuna will always remain stupid. Unfortunately.


----------



## Raikage (Mar 24, 2012)

Stay classy Reborn.


----------



## SaskeKun (Mar 24, 2012)

He's no good Tsuna... what do you expect?  but he looks awesome as always :33


----------



## phungnana (Mar 28, 2012)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 379*

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 379


----------



## bubble_lord (Mar 28, 2012)

And bam!, right back into the action we go.


----------



## SaskeKun (Mar 28, 2012)

When I saw that clock at 11:59, I was pretty sure that this would happen


----------



## Danchou (Mar 28, 2012)

Finally a good chapter. This is the kind of action I like.

The only thing I really didn't like was how Tsuna, Yamamoto and Gokudera were basically unharmed compared to the serious injuries of the other teams. That's some nonsense.


----------



## TigerTwista (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm pretty sure thats gonna wind up changing since they aren't gonna be able to get any kind of sleep now lol


----------



## Egotism (Mar 28, 2012)

Xanxus Face Expression Last Page - _"Man I'm so over with this bullshit"_


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 28, 2012)

Xanxus had a pretty rought fight himself. Looks like Mukuro is gonna have to step his game up.


----------



## bubble_lord (Apr 5, 2012)

New chapter: D.Gray Man 213

Not the most eventful.


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 5, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

